# The Un-Official HTC Incredible Thread and Group



## Jodiuh

Ouch...this place is lonely.

Well, I pre-ordered mine last night for $169.99 due to new every two. Now the very tough "waiting" period begins.

/waits

Is it here yet? Gah, I want my toy now! I also want this thing to have a 1600Mah battery instead of the crap they stuck in there. We're going to have to be very careful about how we abuse this thing if we're gonna get through the day guys. Perhaps it's time to finally start charging 2x per day...

The other question that I've yet to see addressed in reviews relates to the actual viewable screen width. If you compare the DROID w/ the Nexus One on these very forums, it's blatantly obvious how narrow and uncomfortably squished everything looks on the DROID. Despite being 3.7" screens, the Nexus One has more width. I would like to know how the Incredible fares against the N1 as the pictures make it seem a little smaller, though not quite as anemic as the DROID. Guess I'll find out soon.

I'm also glad to hear about the new touch sensor and improved (read actually audible outside a pocket) speaker. My friend's N1 can't even be heard unless he's got it out. I'd miss calls all day long w/ that thing. Another solid improvement seems to be the soft buttons @ the bottom. IIRC, even the Eris was a little funny about those.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Ouch...this place is lonely.

Well, I pre-ordered mine last night for $169.99 due to new every two. Now the very tough "waiting" period begins.

/waits

Is it here yet? Gah, I want my toy now! I also want this thing to have a 1600Mah battery instead of the crap they stuck in there. We're going to have to be very careful about how we abuse this thing if we're gonna get through the day guys. Perhaps it's time to finally start charging 2x per day...



Yea, this place is empty hopefully it will be more active once the phone drops... I haven't pre-ordered mine I'm just going to the store on the 29th. The wait is killing me, I skipped the droid so I've been waiting since January. Are you getting a 2yr Contract or a 1. I'm going with a one year contract so that I have the ability to upgrade sooner because these new Android smart-phones are coming out every couple of months....

The battery life is the only bad thing about this phone really... its got about 5hrs of talk time and roughly 100hrs of standby. I'm hoping Seido comes out with a 1750Mah battery like they have for the Eris. I believe the Incredible and the Eris share the same battery. I'm hoping to snag a Case Mate Tough Case. They say they're working on one.


----------



## Jodiuh

I was going to go w/ the 1 yr, but figured it doesn't really matter. I'm going to be w/ VZW for some time, so I can either go:

Buy 2yr price now, @ 1yr mark get Nexus 2, Incredibler, etc for 1yr price.

...OR...

Buy 1yr price now, @ 1yr mark get Nexus 2, Incredibler, etc for 2yr price.

So in the end, it's the same. I just had them add the phone to my bill, so it's super convenient. And ordering online gets by that pesky rebate. I just have to wait until I get home from work on the 29th to play is all.

That case looks super high quality. Normally, I'm not a fan of cases, but this thing's going to be so thin, I might be alright w/ it. I've recently acquired a Zune HD, and I much prefer it w/ the DLO HipCase than wo/.

I've been doing my best to avoid HoFo, but the dark side's caving in and I think I might need something to keep the feeding frenzy alive anyway. Time to dive in I guess...


----------



## EvilPlots

I pre-ordered mine last night with a cheapy silicone case from Verizon to use for now, lol.


----------



## Jodiuh

That high gloss silicon case looks nice. There's pics of it in the HoFo thread and some press shots in the accessory guide as well as the 2000ish Mah battery. I wonder how "extended" it will make the backplate.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


That high gloss silicon case looks nice. There's pics of it in the HoFo thread and some press shots in the accessory guide as well as the 2000ish Mah battery. I wonder how "extended" it will make the backplate.


I don't want an extended back so I'm hoping that someone comes out with a battery that fits inside the stock backplate


----------



## Jodiuh

Ideally, yes.


----------



## Lt.JD

Might get a 2GB SD card with your Incredible: http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/25/d...-offer-of-2gb/


----------



## Jodiuh

might...MIGHT?!?! It damn well better come w/ a 16GB card if it's going to be incredible. At least an 8GB. But a 2GB...c'mon!


----------



## MegaSmiley

I preordered the Incredible a few days ago, i'm excited about it. I also ordered an 8gb micro sd card from Amazon (before I heard about the included 2gb, but the phone deserves better anyway) that I have sitting on my desk waiting for the phone. Got it for 150 because of new every 2, but the extra $30 a month is a bit painful (upgraded from an LG Chocolate 2).

One neat thing is that FedEx is telling me my package will arrive on the 28th, a day ahead of launch








Anyone think there will be a problem activating it a day early?


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MegaSmiley* 
I preordered the Incredible a few days ago, i'm excited about it. I also ordered an 8gb micro sd card from Amazon (before I heard about the included 2gb, but the phone deserves better anyway) that I have sitting on my desk waiting for the phone. Got it for 150 because of new every 2, but the extra $30 a month is a bit painful (upgraded from an LG Chocolate 2).

One neat thing is that FedEx is telling me my package will arrive on the 28th, a day ahead of launch







Anyone think there will be a problem activating it a day early?

Nope, people who got their phones last week were able to activate them... I haven't ordered an SD card yet. I think the 2GB one should suffice with the 8GB of internal memory for now... Have you looked at a case or screen protector yet?


----------



## Jodiuh

Woohoooo! Mine's on track for delivery tomorrow too! So who's gonna charge it up for 12 hrs before using it and who's gonna abuse properly?


----------



## Evtron

Where are you guys seeing this tracking info?


----------



## Jodiuh

I got an email w/ my tracking number.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Woohoooo! Mine's on track for delivery tomorrow too! So who's gonna charge it up for 12 hrs before using it and who's gonna abuse properly?

You doing an unboxing video?


----------



## Jodiuh

Of course!


----------



## Kiggold

I pre-ordered mine on the 19th and, according to FedEx, I'm getting it tomorrow


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Of course!


Sweet cant wait to see it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kiggold*


I pre-ordered mine on the 19th and, according to FedEx, I'm getting it tomorrow 


Nice! If your able to post some pics tomorrow.

Here are the apps I have prepped for tomorrow

mp11341's incredible

52 total, 51 free (98%), 1 paid (1%), 35MB total size, $3.01 total price


Compass
Wheres My Droid
Engadget
My Coupons - Droid
App Referer
Setting Profiles Lite
Tapatalk
Pandora Radio
AppBrain Market Sync
Album Art Grabber
Auto Mount Your SD Card
Key Ring Reward Cards
Ringdroid
Uninstaller
Tetris Plus(Full Version)
World War™
Advanced Task Cleaner 2.0
Gears for Android(TM)
Speed
My Maps Editor by Google
SystemPanel App / Task Manager
OurGroceries
WikiMobile Encyclopedia
Arity calculator
Coin Flip
Android System Info
Handcent Font Pack1
Handcent Font Pack2
Handcent Font Pack4
Handcent Font Pack3
Yelp
Simple Last.fm Scrobbler
Listen
Google Goggles
ShopSavvy
Movies
Save MMS
AndroZip File Manager
Last.fm - Personal Radio
Speedtest.net Speed Test
Dictionary.com
Google Voice
Wifi Analyzer
SportsTap
Google Translate
WeatherBug
Droidlight LED Flashlight
Barcode Scanner
Shazam
Google Sky Map
Handcent SMS
Google Maps
View this app list on AppBrain


----------



## Jodiuh

^Oh wow! Appbrain, huh? I remember reading about it on android centrail or phandroid. Tell us more!

So my Incredible's waiting to be picked up from my apt office, but I'll have to wait until after work to pick it up.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


^Oh wow! Appbrain, huh? I remember reading about it on android centrail or phandroid. Tell us more!

So my Incredible's waiting to be picked up from my apt office, but I'll have to wait until after work to pick it up.











Well AppBrain is site a www.appbrain.com that allows you to see all the apps in the android marketplace When you sign-up with your gmail account it allows you to sync your apps with your computer so all the apps on that list will be installed on my droid tomorrow after install the app brain app.

I hate that feeling when you know something is coming but you can't speed up time....


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Sweet cant wait to see it.

Nice! If your able to post some pics tomorrow.

Here are the apps I have prepped for tomorrow

mp11341's incredible

52 total, 51 free (98%), 1 paid (1%), 35MB total size, $3.01 total price


Compass
Wheres My Droid
Engadget
My Coupons - Droid
App Referer
Setting Profiles Lite
Tapatalk
Pandora Radio
AppBrain Market Sync
Album Art Grabber
Auto Mount Your SD Card
Key Ring Reward Cards
Ringdroid
Uninstaller
Tetris Plus(Full Version)
World War™
Advanced Task Cleaner 2.0
Gears for Android(TM)
Speed
My Maps Editor by Google
SystemPanel App / Task Manager
OurGroceries
WikiMobile Encyclopedia
Arity calculator
Coin Flip
Android System Info
Handcent Font Pack1
Handcent Font Pack2
Handcent Font Pack4
Handcent Font Pack3
Yelp
Simple Last.fm Scrobbler
Listen
Google Goggles
ShopSavvy
Movies
Save MMS
AndroZip File Manager
Last.fm - Personal Radio
Speedtest.net Speed Test
Dictionary.com
Google Voice
Wifi Analyzer
SportsTap
Google Translate
WeatherBug
Droidlight LED Flashlight
Barcode Scanner
Shazam
Google Sky Map
Handcent SMS
Google Maps
View this app list on AppBrain


I just copied those onto my Incredible appbrain list. Hope you don't mind









School tomorrow is going to go very slow tomorrow, but i can't wait.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I just copied those onto my Incredible appbrain list. Hope you don't mind









School tomorrow is going to go very slow tomorrow, but i can't wait.










No problem, with the two of us having a similar list we can figure out the good ones....


----------



## Higgins

Heres the swype beta .apk if you guys want to try it. Someone on Androidforums.com posted this last week and i downloaded it to try on my Incredible. I have no idea if/how well it works, but its worth a shot.









http://www.swypeinc.com/index.html

http://www.mediafire.com/?mnzjnq2ejmw

EDIT: Black version/forum thread

http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/index.p...-themed-swype/


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
I hate that feeling when you know something is coming but you can't speed up time....

Or when you know it's delivered and you're still @ work...


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Or when you know it's delivered and you're still @ work...

/jealous rage


----------



## Pheatton

Well I will be joining this club on Thursday. Hopefully VZW can use my NE2. Im only 3months away...

Im selling my DROID on Saturday to a guy on CL so if I have to pay retail that will help it not hurt so much.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Or when you know it's delivered and you're still @ work...


Yea... but atleast you get to play with it tonight, I have to wait till tomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


/jealous rage











Yep!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Well I will be joining this club on Thursday. Hopefully VZW can use my NE2. Im only 3months away...

Im selling my DROID on Saturday to a guy on CL so if I have to pay retail that will help it not hurt so much.


Sweet, hopefully they move it up for you! I gotta feeling they will.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Im selling my DROID...


Yahaha, remember when we were all about our DROIDs? I really wish I could just pay an extra fee and lease my phones! If you don't mind my asking, how much are you getting for your DROID?

Less than 2 hours to go! I should have an unboxing video for you guys tonight w/ my usual overly detailed comments.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Yahaha, remember when we were all about our DROIDs? I really wish I could just pay an extra fee and lease my phones! If you don't mind my asking, how much are you getting for your DROID?

Less than 2 hours to go! I should have an unboxing video for you guys tonight w/ my usual overly detailed comments.

Sweet cant wait and the more details the better








.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Well I will be joining this club on Thursday. Hopefully VZW can use my NE2. Im only 3months away...

Im selling my DROID on Saturday to a guy on CL so if I have to pay retail that will help it not hurt so much.


Call up verizon support at 1-800-922-0204 and hit "0" when you get to the main menu. (right away if calling from your verizon cell, or after you enter your verizon number from a lan line) This will send you straight to customer service.
I was able to get my NE2 moved up from May 23 within a 5 minute call to the above number. If they tell you that they can't, ask to talk to a manager and it'll be smooth sailing. Although most reports of success have been within a month, Verizon has moved NE2's from October up to April for Incredible pre-orders. Every in-store rep i've talked to has said that they are unable to move the NE2 date so customer service will probably be your best bet.

Waiting for your video Jodiuh


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacuzz1*
The phone feels way better in my hand than the Droid. It is noticeably faster and the touch screen is more responsive. Call clarity great. -hardforum

Agree! Agree. Agree! Agree.

-Phone feels solid, not cheap.
-Viewable screen area is wider than DROID.
-Touch sensitivity feels more accurate than DROID.

10 minute unboxing (480p, but still processing):








YouTube- HTC DROID Incredible Unboxing.wmv
Pics taken w/ Incredible:


----------



## Lt.JD

Nice pics, can't wait for the youtube video to finish... For a second I was like *** daylight then noticed you lived in AZ lol.

Edit: your video it up! I can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Higgins

Thanks for the video!









Leaving a signed letter of consent for Fedex to leave my package at my door. Hopefully it works or i'll have to drive 45min to the fedex hub.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Yahaha, remember when we were all about our DROIDs? I really wish I could just pay an extra fee and lease my phones! If you don't mind my asking, how much are you getting for your DROID?

Less than 2 hours to go! I should have an unboxing video for you guys tonight w/ my usual overly detailed comments.



On CL there are some for $350-$300. Best offer I have had so far is $250.


----------



## Simca

By the way, am I the only one that never has to go pick up items from Fexex? Fedex just leaves everything at my door. I ordered 800$ worth of stuff from newegg a year ago and they just left it there for me to get home. I actually kinda' like it that way, but it would suck if it ever got taken









Then again my neighborhood isn't exactly one to take things.


----------



## Simca

"Woo-hoo-hooo! It's reeed. I knew about it, but I didn't expect it!"

LOL. Nice video


----------



## Sozin

God I can't wait to pick mine up tomorrow.


----------



## Jodiuh

The screen is responsive guys. I mean hyper fluid, liquid smooth.

I'm getting used to keyboard now. It's better than stock Android for a few reasons.
-calibration
-hold for punctuation
-prediction

The camera is very fast and touch to focus works well.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



On FedEx vehicle for delivery


5 more hours of school.


----------



## Pheatton

Getting mine in about an hour!!


----------



## Sozin

You are lucky Pheatton, I still have to wait another four hours.

-_-


----------



## Cavi

I will be picking mine up today if Verizon says they can lower the price of their plan a little for me. I'm going to tell them I'm not signing on unless they do, because Sprint is just that much cheaper.

If they work with me, I'm in! If not, I'm going the way of the Evo in June!


----------



## Pheatton

OK so I got mine. I really dont like how the VZW reps make you go through and enter all your info into the phone right there. I like to take my time and go through it. Guess I can reset it and then do it from there.

Really liking the form factor much better than the DROID. Thinner and lighter also. Whats up with the wacky USB plug in the phone?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


You are lucky Pheatton, I still have to wait another four hours.

-_-


Work or School?


----------



## Lt.JD

I got mine sorry no unboxing vid from me.. I got into accident coming back from the VZW store. some guy ran into the back of my car. I have some bad whiplash I'll try and post a vid this weekend.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
I got mine sorry no unboxing vid from me.. I got into accident coming back from the VZW store. some guy ran into the back of my car. I have some bad whiplash I'll try and post a vid this weekend.

WOW dude you OK? Take care of yourself and see a doctor if you have not already. Do not wait! Major damage to car?


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
WOW dude you OK? Take care of yourself and see a doctor if you have not already. Do not wait! Major damage to car?

Yea just a bad headache at the moment, luckily my head missed heating the steering wheel. The car needs a new bumper and trunk lid. I was in a Miata (small car) and the guy who hit me was in a Ford Expedition. Yea I think I'm going to see a doctor just to make sure I don't have a concussion.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Yea just a bad headache at the moment, luckily my head missed heating the steering wheel. The car needs a new bumper and trunk lid. I was in a Miata (small car) and the guy who hit me was in a Ford Expedition. Yea I think I'm going to see a doctor just to make sure I don't have a concussion.

That sucks. Yeah definatly see a doctor ASAP. Better safe than sorry. Plus if you need to have your insurance go after the other persons for some medical expenses your covered.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


I got mine sorry no unboxing vid from me.. I got into accident coming back from the VZW store. some guy ran into the back of my car. I have some bad whiplash I'll try and post a vid this weekend.


Sorry to hear that.









Get better soon!


----------



## Evtron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Yea just a bad headache at the moment, luckily my head missed heating the steering wheel. The car needs a new bumper and trunk lid. I was in a Miata (small car) and the guy who hit me was in a Ford Expedition. Yea I think I'm going to see a doctor just to make sure I don't have a concussion.


Ouch that sucks,

Ford Expedition vs Miata can never be good


----------



## Cavi

Well this would be why I never got a call from my verizon store today...

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2363252,00.asp


----------



## Higgins

Bummer. Maybe my mom will have to wait if she likes my Incredible. I love it so far.


----------



## Jodiuh

Never wo/ complication, my first phone had to be exchanged. Ready for this? When I plugged the headphone jack, the phone would flip out and skip tracks...then...dial random phone numbers (some weren't even in my address book).

Thankfully, my new phone is fine. Even picked up one of those fine high gloss silicon cases! Now I can have peace of mind when flipping it about.









LT: Sorry about your accident. Hope you feel better soon.

EDIT: forgot pics!


----------



## Socom

I got mine today







It is soo much better than my BB storm


----------



## Sozin

This phone is infinitely better than the Droid.


----------



## Simca

Oooooooooooooh my gosh. I was just at the Verizon store today and holy crap. The Incredible is Incredible









I spent like 40 minutes playing with it because so many people were in line at the store today.

I also played with the Motorola Droid and I take back alot of the criticism I gave it on external appearance. It's not that bad. Google Earth has pinch to zoom by the way. It works well. And the non screen buttons at the bottom respond well. I don't know why people were having problems with them. They worked perfectly for me...or was that the Nexus One? I forgot. I'm also not sure what people are talking about in terms of turning it on. It wasn't that hard, but the Incredible is quite a bit easier to turn on.

The incredible has really fast and smooth scrolling. I felt no lag whatsoever. Even the Motorola Droid has a slight feeling of lag compared to the Incredible.

I've gotta' say that the coolest feature on the Incredible is probably the text to speech feature. I spent like 30 minutes saying all kinds of things into the phone and loling by having my mom talk into it. She has a sort of hispanic accent and speaks kinda' soft so when she spoke into the mic of the phone it would almost never type what she said. She tried saying "health" and it came up as "help" on the phone.

Other phrases: "You need to get a job" - "n o need to get a job" <--LOL

Everything I said on the other hand came out perfectly. I even said "overclock dot net" and it brought the site up. OMG! 3G is so much faster than 2G. I was so happy with it.

Unfortunately, I didn't get it today. Not because they were sold out, but because my next cycle doesn't start until the 5th of May. If I were to have gotten it today I would have been charged double . That's just stupid.

I wanted to get smartphones for my entire family, but unfortunately you have to pay 30.00 for EVERY phone. That's just not happening.

Even 3 smartphones would have been expensive. I wanted to get 2 Moto Droids for my brothers but the total would have come to 228 plus tax for monthly fee. That was with a lowered monthly bill with 1400 minutes. (we have 2100 minutes at the moment).

So instead I'm downgrading to 1400 minutes and getting 1 smartphone (incredible) and 2 Multimedia phones with 10 dollar data plan on 2 phones (20 bucks for the data plans on these phones). They're going to get the EnV Touch and the Samsung Reality.

My parents are going to get some Razzle phone probably(it's free and no data plan).

By the way. New Every Two apparently is pretty crappy. It only gives you 100$ off 1 single phone. That really blows.

I wish you could buy a smartphone without having a data plan. It's terrible that you can't.

I'll be getting my contract renewed the 5th of May

By the way, sorry to hear about your accident. Make sure to get the most out of the lawyers.









What's with that glossy cover thing. It looks pretty....weird. Almost like it's scratched up. Atleast you're protecting your phone though. I pay for insurance on my phones so I don't care too much on how I handle them. Plus, I take decent care of my phones.


----------



## Pheatton

THis is much than the DROID. One gripe about the screen, the pixels are more disernable then on the DROID.


----------



## Socom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sozin*


this phone is infinitely better than the droid.


qft.


----------



## shortfuse

hmmmm wish i can get the incredible but oh well imma waittil next yr for an upgrade. is it me or the camera on the backlooks like R2D2's eyes? lol


----------



## Higgins

Only trouble I had with the phone was when it wouldn't sync my facebook friends with my contacts until 9 pm. even took it to best buy mobile and they had no idea what was up.

The swype keyboard makes typing much easier although ittakes some getting used to
Will be posting my appbrain list of installed apps tomorrow for anyone looking for any suggestions

posted from my incredible if there are any errors


----------



## fencefeet

Just got mine from Bestbuy an hour ago and holy crap this phone is absolutely amazing. The CAMERA!!!


----------



## Pheatton

There is to much real estate!! I cant fill it all up!!!


----------



## Jodiuh

Te silicon case has little diamond shapes on inside and u can see them when the case is on. Maybe thats what u were seeing. Or the seams on the side of the case? Either way, its not scratched.

I took it off for a bit and honestly, i think I prefer it with the case on. Otherwise, its too thin!

Other than that i have nothing else to say except that I'm typing this from my phone in an effort to get used to the keyboard. I'm getting pretty fast and its only been a day. I'll be breaking speed records in no time. Speaking of, are there any good free typing test apps? Maybe we can race. 

Fast. Phone is fast.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Te silicon case has little diamond shapes on inside and u can see them when the case is on. Maybe thats what u were seeing. Or the seams on the side of the case? Either way, its not scratched.

I took it off for a bit and honestly, i think I prefer it with the case on. Otherwise, its too thin!

Other than that i have nothing else to say except that I'm typing this from my phone in an effort to get used to the keyboard. I'm getting pretty fast and its only been a day. I'll be breaking speed records in no time. Speaking of, are there any good free typing test apps? Maybe we can race. 

Fast. Phone is fast.

Hey, I noticed that too. I only played with the on screen keyboard for a little bit since I was mostly doing speech to text, but I noticed that typing wasn't as bad as on other phones. It was pretty accurate too!


----------



## Sozin

The web browser is ungodly fast.

Anyone know how to add music to the phone? This 8GB internal memory is really screwing with me, and adding it like I did with my Droid (using doubletwist) doesn't work at all. None of my music shows up.


----------



## Higgins

Does anyone know if the incredible uses the same glass as the nexus 1?

I bought an invisible shield but am wondering if I even need it if it has gorilla glass


----------



## Simca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Does anyone know if the incredible uses the same glass as the nexus 1?

I bought an invisible shield but am wondering if I even need it if it has gorilla glass

Same screen AMOLED and same size, 3.7.


----------



## Cavi

Amazon currently has the Incredible for $149 with 2yr contract... making it IRRESISTIBLE









Evo or Incredible? Incredible or Evo?


----------



## Pheatton

I dont think that Incredible has the Gorilla glass like the DROID does.


----------



## Lt.JD

Hey guys I'm back I didn't get to play with my Incredible all that much since the Doc specifically told me not to play with it due to a mild concussion... I did do some things. I was able to set up a different lock screen then my wallpaper using LockBot free! I also used Ringdroid to create custom ringtones.

Does anyone know who I have to PM to get this made official since its available to all now


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Does anyone know who I have to PM to get this made official since its available to all now

Usually the moderator of the section.

They won't let you put official though unless the thread shows consistent readers/activity. Let the group advance a little more before you ask









As more people get the phone, you should see increased activity here.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Usually the moderator of the section.

They won't let you put official though unless the thread shows consistent readers/activity. Let the group advance a little more before you ask









As more people get the phone, you should see increased activity here.


We have a mobile Mod, learned something new today... thanks Cavi!


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


We have a mobile Mod, learned something new today... thanks Cavi!


/tiphat, my pleasure.

Today, my verizon rep has called to let me know that they are holding a phone for me. Now, question:

Do you think they would hook me up for a plan discount? I am basically going to call and say Sprint is cheaper so I'm going there... unless you can do something for me.

Will this work?


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
/tiphat, my pleasure.

Today, my verizon rep has called to let me know that they are holding a phone for me. Now, question:

Do you think they would hook me up for a plan discount? I am basically going to call and say Sprint is cheaper so I'm going there... unless you can do something for me.

Will this work?

Eh are you a new contract you can get a Incredible for 150...

http://www.wirefly.com/eCommerce/Spe...389d9af68ecb68

Actually for a upgrade $180...


----------



## Simca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
/tiphat, my pleasure.

Today, my verizon rep has called to let me know that they are holding a phone for me. Now, question:

Do you think they would hook me up for a plan discount? I am basically going to call and say Sprint is cheaper so I'm going there... unless you can do something for me.

Will this work?

Chances are no. If you have a job with benefits though, sometimes they'll give you discounts in certain areas such as buying phones or taking some money off of data plans. But nothing thats saves you super dinero.


----------



## flamingoyster

So I've been eligible for an upgrade for like a year. I went to the mall yesterday with some friends to make unrelated purchases, and we happened by best buy (i know, i know) and i was like "hm...that droid incredible came out today. i wonder if they have it?" and so they did. and so i got it, just like that. completely spontaneous, but i love it so far









Edit: I was never added to the list, but don't add me anyway because I returned the incredible after having some camera issues. I was planning on exchanging it for one that was working properly since I was under warranty, but they didn't have in stock. So I'm back to my old non-smart phone for now...I feel like I might as well wait for a dual core smart phone at this point, but we'll see.


----------



## Pheatton

Yeah my company has 25% off accessories and 20% off my plan. Its great!!


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flamingoyster*


So I've been eligible for an upgrade for like a year. I went to the mall yesterday with some friends to make unrelated purchases, and we happened by best buy (i know, i know) and i was like "hm...that droid incredible came out today. i wonder if they have it?" and so they did. and so i got it, just like that. completely spontaneous, but i love it so far










Sweet, I'm loving it also just set my SMS notification to Droid... http://twaud.io/q8q for download!


----------



## Pheatton

Nice going to have to download that. I was wondering how to get that off the DROID.


----------



## Higgins

What kind of battery life are you guys getting?

I let it charge for ~6 hours uninterrupted last night(but letting it charge while off for 12 hours ATM). Today, i had an hour and a half drive to my college orientation with the parents and listened to pandora the entire way. When i got out of the car the battery was down to 52%. This is my first smartphone (with internet) so i have no knowledge of what kind of battery life i should be expecting, but with that experience i would only have around 3 hours of battery life when using 3G and that seems low. Is that only because i neglected to charge the battery for an extended period before using?

EDIT: Sidenote: I went to the verizon store today and the rep told me extended batteries are coming in June.

DOUBLE EDIT:
Higgins's Incredible

46 total, 46 free (100%), 0 paid (0%), 31MB total size, $0 total price


Dolphin Browser
SilentMode OnOff
Barcode Scanner
Google Translate
Yelp
Last.fm - Personal Radio
Google Goggles
Android System Info
Wikidroid for Wikipedia
Save MMS
Listen
Ringdroid
Engadget
NewsRoom Trial - RSS News
Trapster
Gesture Search
ASTRO File Manager
Pandora Radio
Task Manager
Phandroid News
Lookout Mobile Security FREE
Movies
Battery Indicator
ShopSavvy
Google Voice
Handcent SMS
SystemPanel App / Task Manager
Aloqa - Always Be A Local
Quick Uninstaller (Appmanager)
Torrent-fu
Compass
App Referer
Uninstaller
Shazam
OpenTable
Wheres My Droid
Dial Zero v1.04
Dictionary.com
My Maps Editor by Google
Palmary Weather
Auto Mount Your SD Card
FMyLife *** Official
EasyTether Lite
Facebook for Android
Google Maps
AppBrain Market Sync
View this app list on AppBrain


----------



## Socom

Hm, having problems with my incredible atm. It says my SD card is damaged, yet it was working fine earlier today. And it keeps sending a text message to my sister with the same thing after I send a totally different message.


----------



## Pheatton

Tried pulling the battery? Also trying scanning the card in a PC using scan disk.


----------



## ghost55

do want.


----------



## Jodiuh

Battery life should get much better after a week of charging guys. Have faith.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Battery life should get much better after a week of charging guys. Have faith.

Right now mine isn't to hot, I was thinking hard about getting a TP2 battery....


----------



## Jodiuh

I just got back from Fry's w/ a car charger so I can be more liberal w/ Pandora/Listen/Google Navigation. $20 bucks for a wire...sheesh!


----------



## Higgins

Accessories are so expensive. I paid $25 for a case from verizon, but it looks pretty shwag. Top is flat black which fades into a translucent red.


















Pic source (since i don't have a camera handy)
http://androidforums.com/htc-incredi...ient-case.html

Now if only my InvisibleShield would get here.


----------



## Simca

THAT CASE LOOKS SICK!I want


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Accessories are so expensive. I paid $25 for a case from verizon, but it looks pretty shwag. Top is flat black which fades into a translucent red.


















Pic source (since i don't have a camera handy)
http://androidforums.com/htc-incredi...ient-case.html

Now if only my InvisibleShield would get here.


I have the same case it is sick... I've been hearing good things about this battery at Android Forums


----------



## Simca

My question is..how often do you need to recharge it if it's not being used 24/7? Let's say it stays in your pocket for most of the day. You just take it out to use GPS for 45 minutes. Check your email about 3-5 times a day and youtube for about 30 minutes a day and internet browse for about an hour.

This is roughly everything I could probably do with my current phone in a single day.

Just how much of that could I get done without having to recharge?

I might have to buy a car charger. I figure most of the battery might be consumed there for me. I'll probably look on ebay for some more batteries. That Seido doesn't seem bad, but the price isn't exactly great. Maybe I can find 2 1500maH batteries like someone suggested for cheaper.

Just checked ebay. You can apparently buy 1500 mah batteries for like 6 bucks on ebay . Not sure on the quality, but it's cheap. Wonder how the 1500 stands up to the 1750.

If I could I'd like to be able to charge 1 battery if it'll last that much longer, but if not the 1500's are sounding better at the moment.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-1500mAh-Batt...item3a5a0380a1

vs your Seido? 40 bucks :S

Finding it hard to dish out 10 times the price. Anyone else?


----------



## Simca

Just saw Jodiuh's post on the androidforums


----------



## Cavi

Soo... I'm very weak willed apparently.

The verizon rep called and told me they were holding one for me. So I went and bought one after work yesterday









VERY cool phone so far, soccer live score update app is amazing, just downloaded mini opera browser to try out. For those following, I didn't get any special deals, but my girl said she'd hook me up with heavy discounts on accessories once they got them in if I wanted.

I have 30 days to decide if this is the one for me... I will likely keep it. Who am I kidding? This phone is amazing.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
I have the same case it is sick... I've been hearing good things about this battery at Android Forums

I've read that Seido batteries, while good, decay much faster than OEM batteries due to their use of cheap components. I'm just going to wait for an extended battery from HTC depending on how this battery matures.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simca* 
Just saw Jodiuh's post on the androidforums









Link?

EDIT: Just found this task killer which has an auto-kill feature when you turn the screen off. I'm charging my phone until 5 so i won't be able try it then, but i thought i'd post it up anyway.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Soo... I'm very weak willed apparently.

The verizon rep called and told me they were holding one for me. So I went and bought one after work yesterday









VERY cool phone so far, soccer live score update app is amazing, just downloaded mini opera browser to try out. For those following, I didn't get any special deals, but my girl said she'd hook me up with heavy discounts on accessories once they got them in if I wanted.

I have 30 days to decide if this is the one for me... I will likely keep it. Who am I kidding? This phone is amazing.



haha its an great phone much better than the BB storm which was the same price a year ago









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I've read that Seido batteries, while good, decay much faster than OEM batteries due to their use of cheap components. I'm just going to wait for an extended battery from HTC depending on how this battery matures.


I want to keep the slim profile, maybe a Touch Pro 2 battery will do the trick.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


I want to keep the slim profile, maybe a Touch Pro 2 battery will do the trick.


Would 1500mah vs 1300mah make that much of a difference?

Looked here.

What about this chinese mad 2000mah one?


----------



## Socom

Hm, the SD card seems ok after a reformat, it is still ghost texting people though...


----------



## noahmateen1234

just ordered my HTC Droid Incredible. It is replacing my BB Tour, which I loved, but it is time for that 1ghz Snapdragon!!!!!

I will post up some pics when it arrives!!!!!


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Would 1500mah vs 1300mah make that much of a difference?

Looked here.

What about this chinese mad 2000mah one?


I don't want my battery to explode... so I'm not that sure about the Chinese one, I think the 200Mah difference will make a discernible difference on the Incredible

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socom*


Hm, the SD card seems ok after a reformat, it is still ghost texting people though...


Have you called VZW or tried switching SD cards and see if it still happens.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Sweet, I'm loving it also just set my SMS notification to Droid... http://twaud.io/q8q for download!

How do I use that as a notification tone? Is there some place to put this so that its selectable?


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


How do I use that as a notification tone? Is there some place to put this so that its selectable?


1. Connect your Incredible to your computer and set the USB setting to disk drive.

2. Copy the file over to your SD card or internal memory. (I made a folder called downloads on my SD card and placed it there) You may want to rename the file after you copy it to your phone.

3. On your Phone open up the notifications and click on USB

4. Now select Charge only

5. Click Done

6. Mount your SD card and/or wait for your Internal Memory to load.

Now with your phone
1. Go to the home screen

2. Hit menu (the capacitive button on the phone)

3. Hit settings

4. Go to sound and displays click it.

5. Scroll down to Notification sound click it.

6. Click on Music and it should be on the list.

This is for the default message app... I used Handcent personally.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


1. Connect your Incredible to your computer and set the USB setting to disk drive.

2. Copy the file over to your SD card or internal memory. (I made a folder called downloads on my SD card and placed it there) You may want to rename the file after you copy it to your phone.

3. On your Phone open up the notifications and click on USB

4. Now select Charge only

5. Click Done

6. Mount your SD card and/or wait for your Internal Memory to load.

Now with your phone
1. Go to the home screen

2. Hit menu (the capacitive button on the phone)

3. Hit settings

4. Go to sound and displays click it.

5. Scroll down to Notification sound click it.

6. Click on Music and it should be on the list.

This is for the default message app... I used Handcent personally.



Thanks will try it out.


----------



## Lt.JD

Pro-Tip: dont delete all your contacts of your phone because its a two way sync with Google Contacts


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Pro-Tip: dont delete all your contacts of your phone because its a two sync with Google Contacs









Ouch.

Yeah i had to transfer my WM contacts into google and edit them that way to get them on my phone. Took around an hour.









Question, is there any way i can remove my facebook contacts from my phone? I wanted to sync the people i already have, not all 400 of my FB friends.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I want in. I just bought it yesterday


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Ouch.

Yeah i had to transfer my WM contacts into google and edit them that way to get them on my phone. Took around an hour.









Question, is there any way i can remove my facebook contacts from my phone? I wanted to sync the people i already have, not all 400 of my FB friends.


There is an option to only sync with cotnacts you already have.


----------



## Lt.JD

Phaetton was having trouble getting the droid sound on to his Incredible I found a way to add it to your System Sounds list.

So on your SD card go to media->audio->notifications(if it doesn't exist make a folder). Place the sound in the folder. This should add the Droid sound to your System ringtone list.


----------



## Jodiuh

Traded the silicon case in for the car dock. Not a trade off I wanted to make, but a necessary evil IMO. I tried a universal from Fry's electronics, but the 2 "bars" that hold the phone make it nearly impossible to actually use the phone while in the dock. And it was constantly pressing the volume buttons up and down. The OEM dock has no such issues and snaps in w/ ease. It also doubles as a holster. You just slide off the front mount and it clips on your belt, pants, etc.

I figure I have insurance on the thing for a reason, right?

EDIT: Almost forgot the pics of Canyon Lake.


















Also, my battery life was TERRIBLE yesterday...even w/ a car charger.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Phaetton was having trouble getting the droid sound on to his Incredible I found a way to add it to your System Sounds list.

So on your SD card go to media->audio->notifications(if it doesn't exist make a folder). Place the sound in the folder. This should add the Droid sound to your System ringtone list.


Good to know an alternative. I put the sound on my Inc last night with no issues.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Traded the silicon case in for the car dock. Not a trade off I wanted to make, but a necessary evil IMO. I tried a universal from Fry's electronics, but the 2 "bars" that hold the phone make it nearly impossible to actually use the phone while in the dock. And it was constantly pressing the volume buttons up and down. The OEM dock has no such issues and snaps in w/ ease. It also doubles as a holster. You just slide off the front mount and it clips on your belt, pants, etc.

I figure I have insurance on the thing for a reason, right?

EDIT: Almost forgot the pics of Canyon Lake.


















Also, my battery life was TERRIBLE yesterday...even w/ a car charger.










Awesome pictures, but yes the battery life is terrible. I was gone for two hours this morning. I sent two texts and turned on 3G for 10 minutes to check ebay.. 81% battery when i got home.


----------



## Jodiuh

Ok, so here's what I mean.










See those two big holders? Imagine them crushing the volume buttons so that's the only thing on the display. Manage to fix that? Good, now try to work your fingers in the death claws and change from Pandora to Google Nav...while going up a cliff. Not good times, lol. The solution?


























Because the device sits flush, it's much, much easier to hit the noti panel or generally work w/ your phone. Doubling as a holster's pretty cool too. It lets you show off your Incredible...until you bang into a pole and it goes airborne wo/ a case to protect it.


----------



## Lt.JD

My battery life has been good, sent some texts, some quick web browsing,and I'm at 63% I also used bluetooth to sync the phone to the car hands-free system.


----------



## Simca

In my opinion that Verizon car holster looks much better than that fat......thing.

Great pictures. Arizona has some cool scenery. There's almost nothing like that in New Jersey. Maybe in the Highlands, but that's about it.

By the way, does the Incredible come with a car charger or should I buy one off ebay?


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


In my opinion that Verizon car holster looks much better than that fat......thing.

Great pictures. Arizona has some cool scenery. There's almost nothing like that in New Jersey. Maybe in the Highlands, but that's about it.


Your Jersey also! Haha but they dont have this....










I agree though that was some nice scenery.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Your Jersey also! Haha but they dont have this....










I agree though that was some nice scenery.


Yeah, nothing like the city







Is that Pier 17? That sky looks so photoshopped


----------



## Jodiuh

Nope, car charger was extra. Frys electronics has it for $20, whereas vzw sells it for $30. But u should be able to get a discount for online ordering.

And even though it can look nice out here, I do have to drive for it. M-f I'm in the concrete jungle and I hate it. The time is deg coming for me to move from this place to something much more scenic bandwidth less people. Phoenix is nuts!


----------



## Simca

Would this charger off ebay be sufficient?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Car-Charger-Adap...item3eff634551

:edit: only 1 day left for that sale so I bought it. Was only 4.16. Even if it doesn't work for whatever reason. I rather be out 4.16 than 20-30 bucks.

I'm thinking about getting 2 batteries and a battery recharger (recharges battery only, not a phone charger) so I can use the device, swap out for a fully recharged battery and have one recharging at home. That way I'll always be able to use my device. It'd ship from Hong Kong off ebay, but it'd only be 13 bucks or so. Sounds like a pretty good deal to me. 1500mah Generic batteries. Wonder if I should go with that or wait for some kind of extended life battery. My car charger should probably be more than enough though.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Would this charger off ebay be sufficient?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Car-Charger-Adap...item3eff634551

:edit: only 1 day left for that sale so I bought it. Was only 4.16. Even if it doesn't work for whatever reason. I rather be out 4.16 than 20-30 bucks.

I'm thinking about getting 2 batteries and a battery recharger (recharges battery only, not a phone charger) so I can use the device, swap out for a fully recharged battery and have one recharging at home. That way I'll always be able to use my device. It'd ship from Hong Kong off ebay, but it'd only be 13 bucks or so. Sounds like a pretty good deal to me. 1500mah Generic batteries. Wonder if I should go with that or wait for some kind of extended life battery. My car charger should probably be more than enough though.


I can get through a whole day on one charge but I'm a light user I guess. I just text and then immediately put the phone to sleep. GPS is usually off. I browse lightly throughout the day. I would get a TP2 battery vs. a generic battery atleast its OEM.

Edit http://cgi.ebay.com/OEM-HTC-TOUCH-PR...item35a8e5bc24


----------



## Higgins

I'll probably end up buying a TP2 battery eventually depending on how this battery matures.


----------



## Simca

That's not bad, but why is OEM better than generic?


----------



## Cavi

Seems there's a lot of people complaining about something I've noticed on mine: an unusually low signal strength, EVERYWHERE.

Anyone notice their bars always low in what should be great reception areas?


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Seems there's a lot of people complaining about something I've noticed on mine: an unusually low signal strength, EVERYWHERE.

Anyone notice their bars always low in what should be great reception areas?


Oh, cmawn..don't say that :S I'm just about to get it on Wednesday. Please tell me this isn't true.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Oh, cmawn..don't say that :S I'm just about to get it on Wednesday. Please tell me this isn't true.


The trick could be this: apparently the bars that show are just HTC representation of signal strength, and might not actually reflect how good the signal is at any given point. Still, it does bother me (the whole "more bars in more places" thing...).

Something like this could sway someone like me to take this phone back within 30 days. Even now, in my office, in a place where other verizon phones are practically flawless in signal, I'm showing ONE bar. One. I'm in a populated business center with the biggest/best mall complexes in the midwest as my home (I'm above a restaurant here). I shouldn't have problems.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Seems there's a lot of people complaining about something I've noticed on mine: an unusually low signal strength, EVERYWHERE.

Anyone notice their bars always low in what should be great reception areas?


I've heard that the signal bars are different then on other android phones. You could check the actual signal strength in settings if you wanted to compare to a Moto Droid.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


The trick could be this: apparently the bars that show are just HTC representation of signal strength, and might not actually reflect how good the signal is at any given point. Still, it does bother me (the whole "more bars in more places" thing...).

Something like this could sway someone like me to take this phone back within 30 days. Even now, in my office, in a place where other verizon phones are practically flawless in signal, I'm showing ONE bar. One. I'm in a populated business center with the biggest/best mall complexes in the midwest as my home (I'm above a restaurant here). I shouldn't have problems.


Does the phone work there with "1 bar"? If it does, don't worry about it. Visualization!=function.

Edit: I'm NE2 eligible Wednesday.


----------



## trogalicious

I'm within the NE2 window right now, and Verizon is tempting me with the whole "buy one moto droid, get one free" or "buy the incredible at the same price."

So, having read through this whole thead, it looks like the incredible is the way to go... yeah? I'll be upgrading from an older bb curve.


----------



## Pheatton

I to get only around one bar in doors. Step outside and its back up to five. Look tha the db for the signal not just the bars. My brothers Eirs is the same way. One bar normally but never dops a call.


----------



## Simca

Well, I'll ask the customer reps about it, but I hope it's nothing.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


That's not bad, but why is OEM better than generic?


Comfort level. Verizon car charger, Verizon car dock, OEM battery. Why risk generic on a $500 device? I mean...have you had generic potato chips? Cause they DO NOT taste like Boulders!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Seems there's a lot of people complaining about something I've noticed on mine: an unusually low signal strength, EVERYWHERE.

Anyone notice their bars always low in what should be great reception areas?


Yup, almost always 1 bar...wifi looks low too. I haven't had an issue w/ voice, but if I'm nearly out of range from the wifi, it'll freeze up until I turn it off. Not a deal breaker unless I drop calls IMO.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Well, I'll ask the customer reps about it, but I hope it's nothing.


lololololololol


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


lololololololol


Yeah.


----------



## Lt.JD

The one bar thing is not a problem.... HTC is just conservative with it bars.... Check your signal manually by going to settings-> about phone-> network. Look under signal strength. mine is at one bar with -82dBm. I havent had a drop called and my calls have been clear....


----------



## Lt.JD

The one bar thing is not a problem.... HTC is just conservative with it bars.... Check your signal manually by going to settings-> about phone-> network. Look under signal strength. mine is at one bar with -82dBm. I havent had a drop called and my calls have been clear....


----------



## Simca

So how's the stock browser compared to other browsers out there like the opera mini browser?


----------



## Pheatton

Stock browser is pretty darn fast. I have Skyfire installed also and it might be a little faster than the stock one but its much faster than DROID was.


----------



## Jodiuh

Stock browser is awesome and yes, super fast. Really though what gets me most about this phone is the touch sensitivity. The response is as good if not better than the iPhone. For example, I pinch and zoom 1 handed. Its not pretty on the DROID, functional on the iPhone, and flawless on the Incredible.

It makes the device seem very fast. It's just...rad. and there's a lot of other things I prefer over the DROID too such as ear speaker quality, heat profile, formfactor, weight, speed, screen, power and vol button placement.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Stock browser is awesome and yes, super fast. Really though what gets me most about this phone is the touch sensitivity. The response is as good if not better than the iPhone. For example, I pinch and zoom 1 handed. Its not pretty on the DROID, functional on the iPhone, and flawless on the Incredible.

It makes the device seem very fast. It's just...rad. and there's a lot of other things I prefer over the DROID too such as ear speaker quality, heat profile, formfactor, weight, speed, screen, power and vol button placement.


What blew me away when I played with the incredible at the Verizon store was just how responsive it was. Along with that the speed of the 1ghz processor was CLEARLY visible. There was no lag at all and even the Droid at times felt slowed down by it's processor. The screen was really responsive. Pinch zooming, even though I've never used a phone that had it was pretty darn good. I do think that it was a bit whacky at times like when you were trying to zoom in on a certain part of a website to read text. It wasn't as easy as I had imagined it in my head..but this could very well just be my inexperience with pinch zooming. Perhaps I'd get used to it in a matter of hours if I had used it that long.

The screen was really rich and colorful as well. It really felt like I was at home on my monitor. The colors were amazing.


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah, it's sick, sick, sick. Pinch to zoom, just like soft keyboard typing's an acquired taste. You'll be a whiz at it in no time.









Anyone snag one of those fancy hard cases? They look really good.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Yeah, it's sick, sick, sick. Pinch to zoom, just like soft keyboard typing's an acquired taste. You'll be a whiz at it in no time.









Anyone snag one of those fancy hard cases? They look really good.


Yeah, that gradient fade hard case looks smexy. I'd do it.


----------



## Jodiuh

The phone feels great in the pants wo/ a case, but I worry about my butter fingers. A case would be nice, but then I'd have to lose the car dock...which I love. Tough choices!

Ok, so I'm starting to get Appafied now. Found a cool one called Battery Indicator. It puts the exact % by the digit in the status bar as well as giving you the temperature. Also, the Napoleon Dynamite soundboard is essential for any midwest geeks.

And I've found 1 area of this phone that's NOT incredible. Lack of XVID support. It's killing me. I can just plop my TV episodes onto the MICROSOFT Zune HD, but no...not my HTC! Booooo! I did use Badaboom to convert and it looks great, but it's a hassle.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
The phone feels great in the pants wo/ a case, but I worry about my butter fingers. A case would be nice, but then I'd have to lose the car dock...which I love. Tough choices!

Ok, so I'm starting to get Appafied now. Found a cool one called Battery Indicator. It puts the exact % by the digit in the status bar as well as giving you the temperature. Also, the Napoleon Dynamite soundboard is essential for any midwest geeks.

And I've found 1 area of this phone that's NOT incredible. Lack of XVID support. It's killing me. I can just plop my TV episodes onto the MICROSOFT Zune HD, but no...not my HTC! Booooo! I did use Badaboom to convert and it looks great, but it's a hassle.

How good are screen protectors? Do you notice that they're on? Are they obtrusive? Does it have a weird plasticy feeling when you use the touch screen? I have a feeling I'll smear the nice screen and since I know it attracts finger prints and everything else I just know I'll constantly be cleaning the screen with my Half-OCDness.


----------



## Jodiuh

I had a PhantomSkinz on my Storm, but took it off because it messed w/ the sensitivity. There's some other options out now, but I'd suggest reading through this thread for that info:

http://androidforums.com/htc-incredi...protector.html


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


I had a PhantomSkinz on my Storm, but took it off because it messed w/ the sensitivity. There's some other options out now, but I'd suggest reading through this thread for that info:

http://androidforums.com/htc-incredi...protector.html


Everyone seems to praise Steinheil royally there, but looking at youtube videos..it has an annoying cloudiness to it. I guess I was looking for something that was anti-finger print while at the same time very clear.

Seems like if I want anti-finger print it has to be cloudy and if I want clear then it's Ultra Clear rather than anti-fingerprinty. I don't really know what to go with.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I've heard that the signal bars are different then on other android phones. You could check the actual signal strength in settings if you wanted to compare to a Moto Droid.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Does the phone work there with "1 bar"? If it does, don't worry about it. Visualization!=function.

Edit: I'm NE2 eligible Wednesday.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
I to get only around one bar in doors. Step outside and its back up to five. Look tha the db for the signal not just the bars. My brothers Eirs is the same way. One bar normally but never dops a call.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simca* 
Well, I'll ask the customer reps about it, but I hope it's nothing.

Ok... I too sit at -84db with only one bar in my office. When I go outside, my bars jump to 3-4.

Is -84 good? I know nothing about signal strength on cell phones. This is important though, as this will likely be the reason I find to return it (IF I decide to do that... so far so good though).


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Ok... I too sit at -84db with only one bar in my office. When I go outside, my bars jump to 3-4.

Is -84 good? I know nothing about signal strength on cell phones. This is important though, as this will likely be the reason I find to return it (IF I decide to do that... so far so good though).


-84 is average....


----------



## Cavi

Ok well I have average signal then with only one bar showing. Like others have said it must just be HTC's measure...


----------



## Lt.JD

Does anyone have anyone google voice invites!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Does anyone have anyone google voice invites!


I have a voice account.. i'd send an invite your way no problem, but i can't.

http://www.google.com/support/forum/...45ec7de0&hl=en

Sign up here: https://services.google.com/fb/forms/googlevoiceinvite/

If you really want one though, you can get one on ebay for $5.

EDIT: My mom likes my phone so much we're getting her one for mothers day.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I have a voice account.. i'd send an invite your way no problem, but i can't.

http://www.google.com/support/forum/...45ec7de0&hl=en

Sign up here: https://services.google.com/fb/forms/googlevoiceinvite/

If you really want one though, you can get one on ebay for $5.

EDIT: My mom likes my phone so much we're getting her one for mothers day.











Aww shucks..... my Mom thinks the phone is cool and fast but she doesn't want it yet she wants them to get it all under control first. I think she meant she wants to wait till its rooted







.


----------



## Simca

Just outa' curiousity. How does google voice benefit you other than saving minutes..and I guess if you choose not to get the text plan.


----------



## noahmateen1234

got my incredible today.
1 word to describe it: INCREDIBLE


----------



## Simca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
got my incredible today.
1 word to describe it: INCREDIBLE

I'm getting mine today at 4:30ish. Gotta' do an exam before then though


----------



## noahmateen1234

Anyone try out the Keyring app? I just scanned a few of my reward cards on there. Next time I go to one of those places I wanna try it out. Could turn out to be pretty handy.

Also, does anyone have any recommendations on where to get some screen protectors for the phone? I want ones that are made to fit it, so I don't have to cut them. Also, I don't wanna pay $20 at Best Buy.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


Anyone try out the Keyring app? I just scanned a few of my reward cards on there. Next time I go to one of those places I wanna try it out. Could turn out to be pretty handy.

Also, does anyone have any recommendations on where to get some screen protectors for the phone? I want ones that are made to fit it, so I don't have to cut them. Also, I don't wanna pay $20 at Best Buy.


Well, most screen protectors online are 12+S&H usually. It just depends on the type of screen protector you want. If it's for just scratches, then you'll want an "ultra clear" screen protector. If you want a anti-fingerprint/glare screen protector that also protects against scratches, then you'll want the anti-fingerprint SP. The difference is that the anti-finger print one is kinda' cloudy while the ultra clear is...self explanatory.

There are also one's called privacy which makes your screen unviewable for the most part from the side so others can't see what you're viewing, but it also makes the screens like 20-40% darker.

There's also one called mirror and that's pretty self explanatory. You can see through it fine, but it is kinda' glary.


----------



## Jodiuh

Honestly, I would go w/ Phantom Skinz. They're local here and I got a chance to actually have the install done @ their office because I kept screwing it up.







They sent me replacements and finally just had me come down there, hehe. The skin won't do anything for glare, very little for finger prints, but it does offer some extra protection on the cheap.


----------



## Simca

4 1/2 hours to go!


----------



## hometoast

I'm due today...


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
Anyone try out the Keyring app? I just scanned a few of my reward cards on there. Next time I go to one of those places I wanna try it out. Could turn out to be pretty handy.

Also, does anyone have any recommendations on where to get some screen protectors for the phone? I want ones that are made to fit it, so I don't have to cut them. Also, I don't wanna pay $20 at Best Buy.

I'm using the Verizon one till the SGP ones come out... The guys at the Android Forums have been raving about these....

Please do report on how the Keyring App works for you I have it downloaded but I havent been to the store yet.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


I'm using the Verizon one till the SGP ones come out... The guys at the Android Forums have been raving about these....

Please do report on how the Keyring App works for you I have it downloaded but I havent been to the store yet.


Yeah, they've been raving hard about SGP. Second would probably be Clairvue followed by Magic or Amzer. Stay away from Zagg though. That's the word on the street.


----------



## hometoast

So went to the store today, and within 30 miles of me no store has it in stock. So I should be receiving it by Monday via FedEx.

**shakes fist in anger at inventory gremlins**


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


So went to the store today, and within 30 miles of me no store has it in stock. So I should be receiving it by Monday via FedEx.

**shakes fist in anger at inventory gremlins**


Went to the Verizon store. Was not in. To make things worse the sales person was an inept moron and I couldn't even talk to her because her chest was so massive it pretty much covered her face.

Verizon store people are moronic when it comes to old packages no longer offered. Their computers no longer have the options available, but if you call customer service *611 they can help you do anything including get 100 discount off a secondary phone. Customer service>In-store sales.

I'll get my phones shipped FRIDAY! BWAHHAHA!


----------



## Pheatton

I must have some of the best store reps at my local store. They are always very helpful, suprisingly knowledgable and I have never run into an issue with them not doing what I ask of them.


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
I must have some of the best store reps at my local store. They are always very helpful, suprisingly knowledgable and I have never run into an issue with them not doing what I ask of them.

mine too. I bought a silicone hard cover case for my Incredible, and it said $19.99 on the box. Then the guy said, hey we have a store special that if you buy the Incredible you get it for $12.99, and he gave it to me for that even though I bought my phone on vzw.com.


----------



## Higgins

Just ordered it for my mom. Supposed to be for mothers day, but its on backorder until around next tuesday.









And a side note: while my battery life isn't great, its leaps and bounds better then last weekend.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Just ordered it for my mom. Supposed to be for mothers day, but its on backorder until around next tuesday.









And a side note: while my battery life isn't great, its leaps and bounds better then last weekend.


How so?


----------



## Simca

Talk about insane, when I got off the phone from ordering the Incredible, my LG Voyager dies. lol?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


How so?


Last sunday my battery went down to 82% after 2 hours with 5 min of ebay + 3 texts. Today it was at ~82% after sitting in my pocket all day at school, and is now at 71% after making several phone calls (incl ordering my mom's Inc.) and texts.


----------



## Pheatton

Yep mines a lot better than it was last weekend.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Last sunday my battery went down to 82% after 2 hours with 5 min of ebay + 3 texts. Today it was at ~82% after sitting in my pocket all day at school, and is now at 71% after making several phone calls (incl ordering my mom's Inc.) and texts.


Maybe you didn't quite charge it long enough before? Or maybe the batteries breaking in?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


I must have some of the best store reps at my local store. They are always very helpful, suprisingly knowledgable and I have never run into an issue with them not doing what I ask of them.


Not only do I have this, but my go to girl is friendly and cute. Or if I'm in the mood for a techy chat, then I'll visit another store where the manager's rooted his DROID and gave me some games last time.









Granted, a couple stores have some giant duesh's...I just don't go to those.


----------



## Pheatton

One thing that I just noticed on my Incredible that my DROID could to but not the Incredible. I cant seach on Youtube for a song via the music player....


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Maybe you didn't quite charge it long enough before? Or maybe the batteries breaking in?


Definitely breaking the battery in. I was too excited to let the phone charge for the recommended 24hrs, but after letting it cycle for a few days the lifespan has greatly improved.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Definitely breaking the battery in. I was too excited to let the phone charge for the recommended 24hrs, but after letting it cycle for a few days the lifespan has greatly improved.


That's really good to hear. Was starting to get scared about the battery life.

Get this everyone. I just got 2 multimedia phone plans with unlimited data for 10 dollars. How cool is that.









I'm only paying an additional 3-7 dollars than I used to pay and I didn't even have a smartphone then or unlimited data plan on 2 other phones. That is so win.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


That's really good to hear. Was starting to get scared about the battery life.

Get this everyone. I just got 2 multimedia phone plans with unlimited data for 10 dollars. How cool is that.









I'm only paying an additional 3-7 dollars than I used to pay and I didn't even have a smartphone then or unlimited data plan on 2 other phones. That is so win.



The reps cut you deal cause you signed up for unlimited data they love that...


----------



## Pheatton

Anyone getting a strange error when trying to load the new feed in the Facebook app?


----------



## Pheatton

I took a look that the SGP site. Really impressed by them. Cant wait for them to release one for the Incredible.


----------



## Jodiuh

AFAIK, those are of the static cling variety and will scratch. The phantomskins/ghost armor will not. They just require a more careful installation. Also, Zagg uses a slightly different material than phantom (who sells theirs to ghost armor) and it looks orange peelish.


----------



## Maestrotogo

I like my Incredible...I like how clouds (if its cloudy where u are) go across your screen when you unlock it...its in the details!


----------



## Cavi

TONS of threads are starting to pop up on Verizon forum as well as phandroid about signal strength issues. It's been posted that anyone with any problem, no matter how minor, send an email to HTC Mobile Support using their contact system.

HTC Email Support

I was literally right under a tower last night, verizon people all around enjoying full bars, and I was hovering around my usual 0-1 bars. Had 2 texts fail with initial try sending, and an app fail to update at all. I average about -88dbm, which is pathetic considering the area I'm in.

This would seem to be more wide-spread than initially thought. People have exchanged phones already to realize that the new one has the same problem.


----------



## Pheatton

Strange, Im currently getting -89db in the office. Now its a large brick building so signal is not that great to begin with. I will check it when I go to lunch.

I talked to my sister last night for about 20 min and call quality was fine.


----------



## Lt.JD

Did you guys get and OTA update.... I'm getting -98db in my room right now... my last phone also had issues in my room.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Did you guys get and OTA update.... I'm getting -98db in my room right now... my last phone also had issues in my room.


Not sure if I got the update, but if it prompts you for it then no I haven't got it yet.

The update is ONLY to address Exchange capabilities.


----------



## Pheatton

I got the update this morning. I dont see any improvments for signal bars or db on my phone. Im rebooting again right now though.


----------



## noahmateen1234

What is a good dB rating? I am getting -101dB in my basement right now (normally a spot I don't get very good reception)


----------



## Pheatton

From what I have read its better to be closer to 0.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
What is a good dB rating? I am getting -101dB in my basement right now (normally a spot I don't get very good reception)

Yeah that's pretty poor. Anything in triple digits is essentially zero bars.

For the first time in my office, I'm rocking 2 bars and -72 dBm! Better than 0/1 bars at -88!

For additional reference, anything better (closer to zero) than -65ish is amazing.


----------



## Tohdman

I want one, but the Motorola Droids are two for one D:


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohdman*


I want one, but the Motorola Droids are two for one D:


Pretty sure you can get one of these and a free Moto droid too.


----------



## noahmateen1234

Oh, well the -101dB was only for a few minutes. Now its at -88dB in my basement, and calls still sound fine, so I guess I won't complain.

As for 2 for 1 Droid's, my mom mentioned that when I told her I was getting my Incredible, and she said she wanted a Droid.... I laughed in her face and told her how to learn to text before she gets a "smartphone". (she can text ,albeit just very slowly and she barely can work her 2 year old samsung flip phone.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


Oh, well the -101dB was only for a few minutes. Now its at -88dB in my basement, and calls still sound fine, so I guess I won't complain.

As for 2 for 1 Droid's, my mom mentioned that when I told her I was getting my Incredible, and she said she wanted a Droid.... I laughed in her face and told her how to learn to text before she gets a "smartphone". (she can text ,albeit just very slowly and she barely can work her 2 year old samsung flip phone.


Wouldn't your mom be paying for it? Seriously, she asked for it, get it and show her how to use it.... don't laugh in her face. :/


----------



## Simca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Wouldn't your mom be paying for it? Seriously, she asked for it, get it and show her how to use it.... don't laugh in her face. :/

Testify brotha'


----------



## Jodiuh

And I'm out. Less than 1 week phone this lasts one! Incredible my a$$. Ready for my list?

-The green/red hue issue. On dimmest, most of these devices have an extremely red tint and make browsing w/ the lights off a very unpleasant experience.
-3.7" still a little too small IMO
-Keyboard lags far too often for my liking. It's still no iPhone.
-Unusable outdoors, the screen's CRAZY reflective.
-Battery life is hilarious.
-Actual ability to hold signal whether it be wifi, 3G, or phone kinda sucks.
-Speaker not quite loud enough.
-Moving the headphone jack will cause skips (to new podcasts) or voice recognition starting up.
-Camera touches surface.
-Fragile plastic worries me.
-Android still feels a little ghetto to me. Things feel disjointed, there are NO GAMES. And calendar functions lack (no way to schedule 1st and 3rd of a day per mo).

Still, a FANTASTIC phone and Verizon's best. But I really found myself toying w/ the device a lot. So if this thing's going to be a glorified toy, I may as well wait for the grandaddy of them all, Verizon's iPhone. It's probably the only thing that'll satisfy me anyway.







Peace!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Pretty sure you can get one of these and a free Moto droid too.

Absolutely correct sir.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


And I'm out. Less than 1 week phone this lasts one! Incredible my a$$. Ready for my list?

-The green/red hue issue. On dimmest, most of these devices have an extremely red tint and make browsing w/ the lights off a very unpleasant experience.
-3.7" still a little too small IMO
-Keyboard lags far too often for my liking. It's still no iPhone.
-Unusable outdoors, the screen's CRAZY reflective.
-Battery life is hilarious.
-Actual ability to hold signal whether it be wifi, 3G, or phone kinda sucks.
-Speaker not quite loud enough.
-Moving the headphone jack will cause skips (to new podcasts) or voice recognition starting up.
-Camera touches surface.
-Fragile plastic worries me.
-Android still feels a little ghetto to me. Things feel disjointed, there are NO GAMES. And calendar functions lack (no way to schedule 1st and 3rd of a day per mo).

Still, a FANTASTIC phone and Verizon's best. But I really found myself toying w/ the device a lot. So if this thing's going to be a glorified toy, I may as well wait for the grandaddy of them all, Verizon's iPhone. It's probably the only thing that'll satisfy me anyway.







Peace!












I hope mine doesn't blow. There's no way I can get an alternate phone until 2 years from now unless I use Verizon's insurance website to ask for a completely different phone from the one I have (which has been done in the past..but I don't want to get too bawlzy and get pwned with fraud).


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*











I hope mine doesn't blow. There's no way I can get an alternate phone until 2 years from now unless I use Verizon's insurance website to ask for a completely different phone from the one I have (which has been done in the past..but I don't want to get too bawlzy and get pwned with fraud).


Dont worry about it. He said the same things about the DROID. I never once had any wi-fi issues on my DROID or dropped calls. My Incredible has never dropped a call and has had no issues.

Screen issues - yes there is a difference compared to the DROID. After using it for sometime I really dont have an issue with it.

Screen size - 3.7 is pretty much the standard for touch screen phones

Keyboard - no issues there either, no lag or anything. Im no lightning texter now either

Screen outside - ever seen an iPhone in the the direct sun light....

Battery life - talk to Nexus One owners, they have the same issue. There are options to fix this

Signal issues - 3G coverage is no issue, Wi-Fi signal is fine at my house and at work, BT works great with the GTI and my headset

Speaker - other than for incoming calls and the occasional video not a deal breaker

Headphone jack - no issue there

Camera touching - get a case problem solved

Plastic case - its phone not a brick

Android OS - IMO leaps and bounds ahead of iPhone OS. I like the look and feel better as I can do whatever I want with it and not jump through Apples little hoops.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Dont worry about it. He said the same things about the DROID. I never once had any wi-fi issues on my DROID or dropped calls. My Incredible has never dropped a call and has had no issues.

Screen issues - yes there is a difference compared to the DROID. After using it for sometime I really dont have an issue with it.

Screen size - 3.7 is pretty much the standard for touch screen phones

Keyboard - no issues there either, no lag or anything. Im no lightning texter now either

Screen outside - ever seen an iPhone in the the direct sun light....

Battery life - talk to Nexus One owners, they have the same issue. There are options to fix this

Signal issues - 3G coverage is no issue, Wi-Fi signal is fine at my house and at work, BT works great with the GTI and my headset

Speaker - other than for incoming calls and the occasional video not a deal breaker

Headphone jack - no issue there

Camera touching - get a case problem solved

Plastic case - its phone not a brick

Android OS - IMO leaps and bounds ahead of iPhone OS. I like the look and feel better as I can do whatever I want with it and not jump through Apples little hoops.


+1

The only problem I'm seeing is battery life.

Android is the greatest.


----------



## Cavi

Question (might be stupid): The little 3G light. If it's not lit up, that means no 3G right? I mean that thing goes on and off like it can't make up it's mind. Even just sitting here watching it.

This is my ONLY issue, but it could be a deal breaker. If firmware or any other sort of update can fix this, I hope it does. Normally calls go through ok, but I do occasionally have to have people repeat themselves. Texts fail occasionally, etc.

I love the phone, but with a cheaper service coming out with a better phone in June, my head is starting to turn ever so slightly...


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Question (might be stupid): The little 3G light. If it's not lit up, that means no 3G right? I mean that thing goes on and off like it can't make up it's mind. Even just sitting here watching it.

This is my ONLY issue, but it could be a deal breaker. If firmware or any other sort of update can fix this, I hope it does. Normally calls go through ok, but I do occasionally have to have people repeat themselves. Texts fail occasionally, etc.

I love the phone, but with a cheaper service coming out with a better phone in June, my head is starting to turn ever so slightly...


Its dark when your not pulling data and it lights up when your pulling data... so if your just sitting on the home-screen and nothing is syncing. It will be dark, if you were browsing the web it would be lit.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Its dark when your not pulling data and it lights up when your pulling data... so if your just sitting on the home-screen and nothing is syncing. It will be dark, if you were browsing the web it would be lit.

Ahh, ok perfect then. Makes sense! Thanks!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Dont worry about it. He said the same things about the DROID.


This phone is 3x the DROID. In fact, it was hard to let go of @ the store. Especially when I saw another Incredible that DID NOT HAVE THE RED TINT on lowest brightness setting. But the bottom line for me's that it's mostly a toy. It's not a basic necessity like my Zune HD + subscription.









So given that, I don't mind waiting that much longer until 4.3" is standard, super AMOLED is standard, or even a Verizon iPhone comes out. If I needed a device today, it would easily be the Incredible. And if I were to type up a list of pro's, they'd be longer than the con's.

If you take anything away from this, let it be that Jod is finally actually impressed w/ a device on Verizon...it's just not for me.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


This phone is 3x the DROID. In fact, it was hard to let go of @ the store. Especially when I saw another Incredible that DID NOT HAVE THE RED TINT on lowest brightness setting. But the bottom line for me's that it's mostly a toy. It's not a basic necessity like my Zune HD + subscription.









So given that, I don't mind waiting that much longer until 4.3" is standard, super AMOLED is standard, or even a Verizon iPhone comes out. If I needed a device today, it would easily be the Incredible. And if I were to type up a list of pro's, they'd be longer than the con's.

If you take anything away from this, let it be that Jod is finally actually impressed w/ a device on Verizon...it's just not for me.










I figured that was your overall impression. Very good phone but not needed for you now.


----------



## Jodiuh

If anything, I've seen just how much can improve going from the DROID to the Incredible in such a short time period. The Incredible's quite a bit closer to my ideal phone. And I have no problem waiting for such a device. But just because it's not for me, doesn't mean 99% of you guys won't be happy with it. You will. I'm just very difficult to please. "Don't feed the Jod, he'll throw it back."


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jodiuh*


if anything, i've seen just how much can improve going from the droid to the incredible in such a short time period. The incredible's quite a bit closer to my ideal phone. And i have no problem waiting for such a device. But just because it's not for me, doesn't mean 99% of you guys won't be happy with it. You will. I'm just very difficult to please. "don't feed the jod, he'll throw it back."










rofl!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
If anything, I've seen just how much can improve going from the DROID to the Incredible in such a short time period. The Incredible's quite a bit closer to my ideal phone. And I have no problem waiting for such a device. But just because it's not for me, doesn't mean 99% of you guys won't be happy with it. You will. I'm just very difficult to please. "Don't feed the Jod, he'll throw it back."



















EDIT: Page three!


----------



## Simca

So like..what phone are you using till you find your apparent match on Verizon Jodiuh?


----------



## dubz

I've been seeing quite a few complaints over on the android forums about terrible call quality. Has anyone here experienced this?


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dubz*


I've been seeing quite a few complaints over on the android forums about terrible call quality. Has anyone here experienced this?


I've had good call quality nothing out of the ordinary for me.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dubz*


I've been seeing quite a few complaints over on the android forums about terrible call quality. Has anyone here experienced this?


I am actually loving the sound quality. My old phone sounds horrible in comparison.

Also, i would love to be added to the list.


----------



## Simca

And I officially have my Incredible operationable


----------



## Pheatton

Nice!!


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simca* 
And I officially have my Incredible operationable









Nice enjoy you and Higgins have been added.


----------



## legoman786

Don't hate... Just asking:

http://www.overclock.net/mobile-comp...ile-260-a.html

Anybody want?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simca* 
So like..what phone are you using till you find your apparent match on Verizon Jodiuh?

Razr circa 2006.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubz* 
I've been seeing quite a few complaints over on the android forums about terrible call quality. Has anyone here experienced this?

Not at all. My Incredible (while I had it) easily sounded better than any other Verizon phone w/ the exception of the Moto e815. Better than the Pre, Eris, Droid, Tour, and Storm's.


----------



## hometoast

Posting from my Incredible!

Makes me want to bring my old curve to a pasture and shoot it. 
So much playing to do!


----------



## Cavi

Hey Jod, you need to read this:

http://mashable.com/2010/05/10/att-i...ivity-5-years/


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Hey Jod, you need to read this:

http://mashable.com/2010/05/10/att-i...ivity-5-years/



I read this on Engadget yesterday. There is some speculation that the reason this is coming out now is Apple might be trying to get out of this deal early.


----------



## Simca

Typing from my wonderful incredible. First impressions.. opera mini browser blows really hard. No pinch to zoom. No flash support. I'm going to uninstall it now. By the way does anyone have mabilo ringtone? I installed it cuz it was free with good reviews. Are all these ringtones really free? This phone is so great. BTW droidlight doesn't work with the incredible.

Edit: mabilo ringtones are free!

This data plan is starting to pay for itself!


----------



## Pheatton

Get the Skyfire browser instead. As far as light apps none work so far to my knowledge.


----------



## Simca

the sky fire have multi tabs? I downloaded it but have yet to try it. The auto correct feature is really useful for typing fast with the on-screen keyboard.


----------



## Pheatton

Yes it has a tab system. Plus you can stream flash video from certain websites.


----------



## Cavi

oOo skyfire going to replace opera with that now


----------



## Pheatton

Sadly Hulu was working and now its not. Seems they did this samething with it for Blackberry and Win Moble. Worked for awhile then not.

Hulu does not like people streaming to phones for some reason....


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Hey Jod, you need to read this:

http://mashable.com/2010/05/10/att-i...ivity-5-years/


Yeah...suck.







I'm hoping we're just now seeing what it's all about because it's been broken. ATT just doesn't have the coverage I need down here. Thankfully, I have my Zune HD for entertainment.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


This data plan is starting to pay for itself!


Email on the fly/couch/road, pandora, RSS, google maps, yeah it's definitely very convenient. The one thing I do miss on Android's a version of Poynt. It's like where, but 100x better. What do you guys use for that stuff?


----------



## Higgins

I feel like we're on the same brain-wave. Every time i click "usercp" one of you has posted in this thread >10 min. I love it.


----------



## Simca

I tried skyfire and didn't like it. The browser quality was crappy..the zooming was horrible. I prefer the default browser to all others at the moment. Excellent multi touch and it plays YouTube videos just fine. I felt skyfires image quality was poor and was very hard to use compared to the stock Android browser.

P.s. I'm still typing from my incredible even though I'm home








I just wish it had multi tab useage.

I find myself using portrait more than landscape. Didn't think that would be the case. Taskiller is great by the way.


----------



## Pheatton

Yeah it needs work. Its still in BETA though. I only use it if I need a flash area to load.


----------



## savagebunny

Am I able to view the Android market via my computer, I wanna look through and see what's available currently before I maybe get this phone.

Got to play with my buddy's Incredible and its Incredibly AWESOME!


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


Am I able to view the Android market via my computer, I wanna look through and see what's available currently before I maybe get this phone.

Got to play with my buddy's Incredible and its Incredibly AWESOME!


www.appbrain.com


----------



## Simca

Wow, OCN was down for like 2 hours







I was like omg, my post broke the system









Anyway yeah, go with appbrain. I was going to suggest the android.com site, but sadly that's a really crappy reference that doesn't seem to ever be updated.

I've been going app crazy, and now I'm almost out of space to put apps! I might have to delete my stocks widget which takes up an entire screen(7th).

I gotta' find a good news app.


----------



## Higgins

Any news on unlocking the entire 8GB of memory?


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Any news on unlocking the entire 8GB of memory?

I haven't heard anything about that have you've heard anything bout root?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


P.s. I'm still typing from my incredible even though I'm home








I just wish it had multi tab useage.



Click the "menu", click windows, click "+" in the upper left. Not tabs, but it is multi-window/multi-site... okay it's tabs.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Click the "menu", click windows, click "+" in the upper left. Not tabs, but it is multi-window/multi-site... okay it's tabs.


Good stuff! Android browser is the best! +R

Now I just have to stop texting in the car.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simca* 
Now I just have to stop texting in the car.









FFS, please do!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
FFS, please do!

OMG, texting in the car is more deadly than drunk driving. I don't know how many times I've looked up from my phone to find my car drifting over a dashed line :S.

I really gotta' stop while driving. Maybe I'll just abuse Pandora while driving









The Google navigation with layers is awesome by the way.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


OMG, texting in the car is more deadly than drunk driving. I don't know how many times I've looked up from my phone to find my car drifting over a dashed line :S.

I really gotta' stop while driving. Maybe I'll just abuse Pandora while driving









The Google navigation with layers is awesome by the way.


Be careful! Seriously I know I'm going to sound like a mom but seriously.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Be careful! Seriously I know I'm going to sound like a mom but seriously.


Thanks mom


----------



## savagebunny

Ya I tried to text once, Ya... not doing that again.

I only talk on my phone for about 30-60 seconds at one time while driving


----------



## Simca

By the way, are there any tests that show how much more battery is eaten up by live wallpapers as opposed to static wallpapers? Does it only affect battery when on your home screens or even when other apps are running/when the phone is idle/black screensavered?


----------



## Pheatton

I go in on the Vlingo beta test. Its great for texting while driving. Hit one button say the persons name and what you want the text to say and say send. ITS GREAT!!


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
I go in on the Vlingo beta test. Its great for texting while driving. Hit one button say the persons name and what you want the text to say and say send. ITS GREAT!!


Thats what I need... I'm in the age group were no one calls people.


----------



## Simca

To be truthful, I was doing more than texting. I was web browsing and using apps and pinching to zoom all while driving xD


----------



## RoNNeRT

I'm surprised no one here has mentioned the xScope browser. I tried all of them and ended up using xScope Lite. Supports flash streaming from websites, tabbed browsing, etc. It's a bit different to use compared to the others though but I love it.

Also, PLEASE don't use your phone while driving. People really need to learn to respect driving more. You're putting other people in danger by doing that crap.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoNNeRT*


Also, PLEASE don't use your phone while driving. People really need to learn to respect driving more. You're putting other people in danger by doing that crap.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


I haven't heard anything about that have you've heard anything bout root?


There's a work in progress thread over at android forums.

http://androidforums.com/htc-incredi...06-2010-a.html

Does it use more battery if the phone can't get a signal? Walking around school with it in my pocket puts it at around 80% at the end of the day while putting it in my locker puts it around 65%.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
There's a work in progress thread over at android forums.

http://androidforums.com/htc-incredi...06-2010-a.html

Does it use more battery if the phone can't get a signal? Walking around school with it in my pocket puts it at around 80% at the end of the day while putting it in my locker puts it around 65%.









Yes if you put it in your locker just shut it off... the phone while searching for signal boosts the radio to try to latch on to a signal.


----------



## borito4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Yes if you put it in your locker just shut it off... the phone while searching for signal boosts the radio to try to latch on to a signal.

THIS
I get the same thing at my school... although Verizon is the shiz.

Add me please


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Yes if you put it in your locker just shut it off... the phone while searching for signal boosts the radio to try to latch on to a signal.

That would explain it then.









Figured such, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## fritz_sean

Sweet, can I join!?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fritz_sean* 
Sweet, can I join!?

If you've got an incredible then you're in


----------



## fritz_sean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


If you've got an incredible then you're in










Recently purchased incredible to replace iPhone 3GS.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fritz_sean*


Recently purchased incredible to replace iPhone 3GS.










Good Choice......


----------



## fritz_sean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Good Choice......










Thanks! I am still getting used to the Incredible but I like it quite a bit more than my iPhone already.


----------



## DuckieHo

Question.... will it be upgradable to Android 2.2?


----------



## fritz_sean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Question.... will it be upgradable to Android 2.2?


As far as I am aware, it should be upgradeable to 2.2. But since the incredible is running Sense UI, it will take longer for the update to be available.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fritz_sean*


As far as I am aware, it should be upgradeable to 2.2. But since the incredible is running Sense UI, it will take longer for the update to be available.


He is correct.

I can't wait for Froyo though it looks nice.


----------



## Cavi

Well, Sprint released all the release info for the Evo. They have attached a mandatory $10/mo additional for Evo owners on top of their 69.99/mo everything plan. That cuts the cost benefits in half compared to Verizon, and pretty much removes it from my thoughts completely.

I had been considering (within the 30 day window) returning the Incredible to sign up with Sprint and the Evo, and the $20/mo difference was the leading reason why. Save money with a slightly better featured phone... sounded good to me! But this mandatory up-charge makes that decision more difficult. With the difference only being $10/mo now, that... in my head... is worth it when you consider how much better the network is.

We'll see! You have NO IDEA how many times I've flip flopped over this the past month...


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
Well, Sprint released all the release info for the Evo. They have attached a mandatory $10/mo additional for Evo owners on top of their 69.99/mo everything plan. That cuts the cost benefits in half compared to Verizon, and pretty much removes it from my thoughts completely.

I had been considering (within the 30 day window) returning the Incredible to sign up with Sprint and the Evo, and the $20/mo difference was the leading reason why. Save money with a slightly better featured phone... sounded good to me! But this mandatory up-charge makes that decision more difficult. With the difference only being $10/mo now, that... in my head... is worth it when you consider how much better the network is.

We'll see! You have NO IDEA how many times I've flip flopped over this the past month...


No, its not worth it. Not even for a $20 difference IMO.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
No, its not worth it. Not even for a $20 difference IMO.

I had meant that paying the extra $10 a month for the Verizon network is worth it over saving the money.


----------



## jameschisholm

Isn't this Phone exactly like the HTC Desire that has been released in the UK/EU recently?


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
Isn't this Phone exactly like the HTC Desire that has been released in the UK/EU recently?

Yessir


----------



## fritz_sean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
Isn't this Phone exactly like the HTC Desire that has been released in the UK/EU recently?

I think the only differences are; the incredible has the 8 MP Camera where the Desire only has a 5 MP Camera and the Desire has Physical Buttons instead of the touch buttons that the Incredible has.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
Well, Sprint released all the release info for the Evo. They have attached a mandatory $10/mo additional for Evo owners on top of their 69.99/mo everything plan. That cuts the cost benefits in half compared to Verizon, and pretty much removes it from my thoughts completely.

I had been considering (within the 30 day window) returning the Incredible to sign up with Sprint and the Evo, and the $20/mo difference was the leading reason why. Save money with a slightly better featured phone... sounded good to me! But this mandatory up-charge makes that decision more difficult. With the difference only being $10/mo now, that... in my head... is worth it when you consider how much better the network is.

We'll see! You have NO IDEA how many times I've flip flopped over this the past month...


Yeah I dont see how they can charge a $10 fee for 4G service when its not even been rolled out widely. I mean out of the state or Virginia, where I live, there is NO 4g coverage ANYWHERE. Why should I pay for something Im not and cant even use?!?!


----------



## Lt.JD

Cavi the 10 dollars isn't worth it unless you live in a 4G city...


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Cavi the 10 dollars isn't worth it unless you live in a 4G city...


Right that's my conclusion. I will be in a 4G city by the end of the year though haha.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Yeah I dont see how they can charge a $10 fee for 4G service when its not even been rolled out widely. I mean out of the state or Virginia, where I live, there is NO 4g coverage ANYWHERE. Why should I pay for something Im not and cant even use?!?!










Well, it's not because of the 4G, technically. It's because they "expect a lot more data use from this particular phone compared to other phones in the line-up".

... so, take that for what it's worth I guess.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Just got my Incredible yesterday and it's great but I have very low signal.

Is the radio on this phone weak? I have 0 bars right now and used to have decent signal with my old Droid.

Also my market apps are stuck at this:


----------



## fritz_sean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
Just got my Incredible yesterday and it's great but I have very low signal.

Is the radio on this phone weak? I have 0 bars right now and used to have decent signal with my old Droid.

Also my market apps are stuck at this:










Have to tried calling *228, to reset the towers?


----------



## KoukiFC3S

I contacted HTC and they told me to do that. Still shows -96dBm at home, will see how it it when I leave the house.

My biggest gripe is that my 3G speeds are really low. Fastest I've seen is 250kbps download.


----------



## fritz_sean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


I contacted HTC and they told me to do that. Still shows -96dBm at home, will see how it it when I leave the house.

My biggest gripe is that my 3G speeds are really low. Fastest I've seen is 250kbps download.


Hmm sorry man, I can't really complain about Verizon yet. I just switched back to Verizon from AT&T (which we don't have AT&T coverage where I live), so I am very happy with Verizon now that i switched back. Sometimes trying that number seems to help, I hope they can get it figured out for you!


----------



## Pheatton

Spoke to soon about the call quality. Last few calls I have made all I get is static and a high pitched whine from the earpeice. Callers pick up I can hear them but they can't hear me.....


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Just got my Incredible yesterday and it's great but I have very low signal.

Is the radio on this phone weak? I have 0 bars right now and used to have decent signal with my old Droid.

Also my market apps are stuck at this:











The representation of bars is bad... I have 0-1 bars in my house but I get calls and they are fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Spoke to soon about the call quality. Last few calls I have made all I get is static and a high pitched whine from the earpeice. Callers pick up I can hear them but they can't hear me.....


That sucks Pheatton, I would recommend going to a Verizon store see if they cant diagnose it. I'm not having an issue yet *crossing my fingers*


----------



## pewpewlazer

Finally ordered mine yesterday! The wait is killing me...


----------



## kurt1288

If only I had the money. My phone is due for the upgrade, I just have no way to pay for it







. I want this phone so badly.

I am wondering though, has anyone bought this phone from Newegg?


----------



## fritz_sean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


The representation of bars is bad... I have 0-1 bars in my house but I get calls and they are fine.


I was just going to post this as well, I have only had 1 bar and never realized it since I was getting good reception while talking to people. I would say just make sure you aren't having problems calling people and you should be good Kouki.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


That sucks Pheatton, I would recommend going to a Verizon store see if they cant diagnose it. I'm not having an issue yet *crossing my fingers*


I haven't had any issues with my phone yet either. Hope it stays that way, I love my phone so far so it would suck to start having issues with it now!


----------



## fritz_sean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*


Finally ordered mine yesterday! The wait is killing me...


You won't be disappointed! What phone do you have currently?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


If only I had the money. My phone is due for the upgrade, I just have no way to pay for it







. I want this phone so badly.

I am wondering though, has anyone bought this phone from Newegg?


I haven't heard of anyone getting it there yet.


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fritz_sean*


You won't be disappointed! What phone do you have currently?

I haven't heard of anyone getting it there yet.


That's why I'm asking. Can't see why not to get it at $150 instead of $200 (sorry for the double negative







).


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fritz_sean* 
You won't be disappointed! What phone do you have currently?


Samsung Eternity. An awful Java based OS turd. So excited to have a phone that runs a proper OS and have data.


----------



## Pheatton

Yeah Im going to stop by in the morning and exchange it. I read on the HTC forums that HTC is looking into a bad batch situation. I have sent them a ticket with my SN# and issue.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
That's why I'm asking. Can't see why not to get it at $150 instead of $200 (sorry for the double negative







).

Getting it at 150 would be nice... sadly I don't know anything about ordering online. It should be legit from a place like wirefly, newegg, and amazon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
Samsung Eternity. An awful Java based OS turd. So excited to have a phone that runs a proper OS and have data.

I came from LG Voyager my old phone isn't in the same galaxy as the incredible.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Yeah Im going to stop by in the morning and exchange it. I read on the HTC forums that HTC is looking into a bad batch situation. I have sent them a ticket with my SN# and issue.

Good to hear, make sure you get a new one though no refurb for you.


----------



## Pheatton

Oh yeah Im not walking out without a BRAND new in the package phone. I paid retail for mine Im not getting a returd. Plus Im going to check the SN for a number FAR from mine.


----------



## fritz_sean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
That's why I'm asking. Can't see why not to get it at $150 instead of $200 (sorry for the double negative







).

I know someone who has purchased theirs from letstalk and I think they paid $150 for theirs as well. I am sure buying from newegg would be decent as well.

Since I was an AT&T customer I got $100 cashback for changing over to Verizon as well as my $100 rebate for the phone. So mine will only be $100









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
Samsung Eternity. An awful Java based OS turd. So excited to have a phone that runs a proper OS and have data.

You will enjoy it quite a bit then

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Yeah Im going to stop by in the morning and exchange it. I read on the HTC forums that HTC is looking into a bad batch situation. I have sent them a ticket with my SN# and issue.

Well I hope they get this resolved quickly for you.


----------



## fritz_sean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Oh yeah Im not walking out without a BRAND new in the package phone. I paid retail for mine Im not getting a returd. Plus Im going to check the SN for a number FAR from mine.

give 'em hell!


----------



## Pheatton

Here is the thread I was talking about.

HTC forum thread


----------



## fritz_sean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Here is the thread I was talking about.

HTC forum thread

Thanks, good information! +Rep

That way in case I have problems, I know where to look! lol


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Oh yeah Im not walking out without a BRAND new in the package phone. I paid retail for mine Im not getting a returd. Plus Im going to check the SN for a number FAR from mine.

This is exactly what happened to me. I had my incredible next to a reps and you could clearly see one had a red tint and the other did not. Of course she couldn't "see" the problem. What she offered to do was for me to keep the phone, then when they got stock, they'd ship me a new one. The catch was that my 30 days would be up before the new one shipped, so I'd get a refurb. This along w/ the 35 restocking fee...sucked.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


The representation of bars is bad... I have 0-1 bars in my house but I get calls and they are fine.


My 3G speeds are really slow though. About 2G speeds.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


This is exactly what happened to me. I had my incredible next to a reps and you could clearly see one had a red tint and the other did not. Of course she couldn't "see" the problem. What she offered to do was for me to keep the phone, then when they got stock, they'd ship me a new one. The catch was that my 30 days would be up before the new one shipped, so I'd get a refurb. This along w/ the 35 restocking fee...sucked.



Well the good thing about the local store is that they are the store that stocks more then normal for the other small stores in the area. They always have the latest and greatest stuff instock.


----------



## Simca

I understand most of your concerns but let me try to share my experience with you all about my incredible. I too came from an LG voyager. I'm very used to seeing 2g speeds as I ihad used the phone for 2 years. The incredible is leaps and bounds faster than 2g. I couldn't even load ocn on my voyager. The incredible loads the.entire page in under 5 seconds. That is so win. As for signal strength.. mine showed 9 db in my own house which is.kinda sad but I still receive data just fine. My connection slows when I'm in a big building... but I still get better than 2g speeds there. If anything our phones are under warranty for atleast a year so just return it if the problem ends up getting fixed. I personally bought insurance on my phone.. which I learned two years ago was a must. So I'm good to go when it.comes to.replacing this phone for whatever reason.

By the way my speed is picking up greatly on the on screen keyboard of the incredible.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simca* 
As for signal strength.. mine showed 9 db in my own house which is.kinda sad but I still receive data just fine.

Is that a typo? I get about -90dBm consistently at work and -70ish at home. -70 is complete workable and I get super speed out of it.
My signal at work is another story. Data is good (I can stream pandora all day long) but calls are terrible. To be fair the signal here is pretty bad for nearly all vzw customers but my blackberry definitely was a bit better.


----------



## Pheatton

Well seems that the Incredible is a very popular phone. Sold out in Richmond. So I'm getting a new one shipped to me FedEx 2day.


----------



## Simca

Yes it was a typo. I meant -90 dbm. But even so.. I use WiFi in my home an pull about 5mb so its alright.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Here's what HTC emailed me:

"Thank you for your response. We are currently aware of this issue and working to address this in the next MR (ROM update). Like all ROM updates, we cannot provide the exact date for an expected release, as there may be delays that are out of HTC's control."


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Here's what HTC emailed me:

"Thank you for your response. We are currently aware of this issue and working to address this in the next MR (ROM update). Like all ROM updates, we cannot provide the exact date for an expected release, as there may be delays that are out of HTCâ€™s control."


WOW. That is indeed good news. Let's hope that's for real, and not just a rep talking out of his bum









That's great though! I'm staying with my incredible for sure.


----------



## Simca

Yeah. I was starting to get worried cuz I was dropping calls in my home, but then I realized my fathers phone is dropping calls too. I had to call Verizon and ask them whats up. They told me they'd send a rep and check out my area. Let's hope they can do something for me.


----------



## Maestrotogo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simca* 
If you've got an incredible then you're in









Well then someone needs to update the list in the OP...


----------



## Simca

Yeah, get on that OP >:L


----------



## Simca

By the way.. I read somewhere that someone said the incredible doesn't have magnifying glass for zooming in on text. It does. I don't get much use out of it because pinch to zoom works marvelously but its there.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maestrotogo*


Well then someone needs to update the list in the OP...










You're added.


----------



## hometoast

Anyone know how to select part of a sentence on a web page? Text selection mode likes to stick to whole lines.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Anyone know how to select part of a sentence on a web page? Text selection mode likes to stick to whole lines.


It's very finicky, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. You kinda' start off holding where you want the word to begin and slowly slide your finger to what you want to copy paste, but I find that the farther you go the more it decides to copy the entire line. I was just playing with text selection yesterday thinking, "I wish they would make this easier."


----------



## shortfuse

sumting u guys mite like http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home...ily-love_money


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


sumting u guys mite like http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home...ily-love_money


Seeing as how you can buy alternate batteries and car chargers or carry around the charger they give you. That's not too much of a downside.

And I don't buy my songs from itunes because you don't even OWN the songs when you buy from itunes store. So that's not an issue for my on music. I personally have too many songs to fit on my Incredible or almost any apple device other than 160GB ipod classic.

As far as I'm concerned, if I want music on my Incredible it's either via youtube or pandora and that's really fine for me. If I ever really felt the need I'd add a few songs to the SD card or 6GB of internal memory.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


sumting u guys mite like http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home...ily-love_money


Good read. The battery is pretty weak, but the first week is brutal compared to when it matures.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Good read. The battery is pretty weak, but the first week is brutal compared to when it matures.


Is that really so? I noticed the first day was really rough. Power draining to the maximum, but as days go by, the battery seems to be lasting longer. GIVEN I am using it less and less though, but it just seems the idle times are lasting longer so.







By the way, about 9 hours of idle time for the most part with minor gmail checks and email replies with a 15 minute charge made battery drop about 20%. That's not too bad.


----------



## Higgins

Yeah, its great but i'll be picking up a better battery if it starts to affect me.

Has anyone had the phone randomly "go left"? For example i've had the home screen shift all the way to the left screen without touching anything, and while texting my cursor shifts to the left sometimes.


----------



## hometoast

When I returned my car charger to the vzw store (nightmare... but made out making $$$ on the return), one of the reps said next month the extended 2150mAh batter will be out. Slightly larger, so a _small_ bubble on the back, but should still fit in most cases (except mine).


----------



## Simca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
When I returned my car charger to the vzw store (nightmare... but made out making $$$ on the return), one of the reps said next month the extended 2150mAh batter will be out. Slightly larger, so a _small_ bubble on the back, but should still fit in most cases (except mine).

2150 sounds like it has hella battery time.


----------



## Cavi

Yeah I just don't want to make my phone any bigger... maybe that 1750 one will be good for me. Although right now I can make it a whole day with almost half the charge left anyway.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Yeah I just don't want to make my phone any bigger... maybe that 1750 one will be good for me. Although right now I can make it a whole day with almost half the charge left anyway.


Can you make it a day with 3/4 charge? Yea? Then what is there to worry about?

Mine sits on the charger at home/work/car all the time anyway. At least I know if I start to need more time they do have one available. The rep said 8 hour talk time.... but I'm not believing that number.


----------



## Pheatton

Im waiting to see how the 2150 battery works out. If it makes the phone only a small amout thicker Im in. Im thinking it will at most push the back out to be flush with the camera lense.


----------



## Pheatton

Got my replacement in the mail yesterday. Like the store rep said, brand new in the shrink wrap. Got it all programed and configured last night. Phone seems a little bit more well built. The plastic tape like stuff under the back cover is contoured better to the shape of the phone. Gaps and seems have smaller spaces between them. Also the screen does not have the red tint to it when its starting up with the white HTC screen.

It looks like it holds signal a tad bit better. Not much mind you. We shall see how this one plays out.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Yeah, its great but i'll be picking up a better battery if it starts to affect me.

Has anyone had the phone randomly "go left"? For example i've had the home screen shift all the way to the left screen without touching anything, and while texting my cursor shifts to the left sometimes.


I've noticed when I go to press the power button to make the screen go black to conserve energy, at times it'll somehow shift several screens over. I think maybe part of my hand tapped the screen, but it's weird that it'd jump multiple screens in the process. Not really sure what that's about.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Got my replacement in the mail yesterday. Like the store rep said, brand new in the shrink wrap. Got it all programed and configured last night. Phone seems a little bit more well built. The plastic tape like stuff under the back cover is contoured better to the shape of the phone. Gaps and seems have smaller spaces between them. Also the screen does not have the red tint to it when its starting up with the white HTC screen.

It looks like it holds signal a tad bit better. Not much mind you. We shall see how this one plays out.


By your description it's like you were either given a piece of crap the first run through or a whole brand new phone.


----------



## Pheatton

HTC on their forums has stated that they may have had a bad batch of phones go out. Im not saying mine was a peice of junk but it did have the issues I was returning it for.

The one in the mail was brand new. Its serial number was much further then the one I had. The original one was a HT042 number and the new one is HT053.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
HTC on their forums has stated that they may have had a bad batch of phones go out. Im not saying mine was a peice of junk but it did have the issues I was returning it for.

The one in the mail was brand new. Its serial number was much further then the one I had. The original one was a HT042 number and the new one is HT053.

Good to hear you got a new phone.

Haven't had any problems with either of our incredibles. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Simca

Had a call issue where I couldn't hear anything when making a call and people couldn't hear me. For some reason the call went through, but it was like the receiver wasn't working.

I called Verizon and they reprogrammed my phone with *22899 and send. That fixed the phone. I'm still waiting for their technicians to get back to me on why I have such poor signal in my own home. That call should come by tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simca* 
Had a call issue where I couldn't hear anything when making a call and people couldn't hear me. For some reason the call went through, but it was like the receiver wasn't working.

I called Verizon and they reprogrammed my phone with *22899 and send. That fixed the phone. I'm still waiting for their technicians to get back to me on why I have such poor signal in my own home. That call should come by tomorrow hopefully.


Hmm I wonder what the *22899 does...?

Found this cool post on AndroidCentral. Lots of info in those menus.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Hmm I wonder what the *22899 does...?

Found this cool post on AndroidCentral. Lots of info in those menus.

*228 is to program your phone.
*22899 updates the PRL and updates your devices Verizon code.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


*228 is to program your phone.
*22899 updates the PRL and updates your devices Verizon code.


Hmm interesting. Anyone know what updating the PRL code etc does for you?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Hmm interesting. Anyone know what updating the PRL code etc does for you?

Not one hundred percent on this, but I think it grabs the closest tower to you for optimal service. It has something to do with the tower and the signal cuz they recommend you do it when you have poor signal or once a month.


----------



## BubblesMuhaha

VZW here








PRL is just a list of tower codes and handshake protocols to allow the phone to have a connection to all towers in the network. Sometimes certain locations are (de)prioritized depending on status of the list. How the device handles the PRL differs from phone to phone. If you stay in one location, updating the prl will not do much for you, unless something changed in your area recently, like alltel/vzw hybrid signals. 
Wiki: Link

Also, signal in the home isn't guaranteed. Linky

My fav part: 
Quote:



What Are Verizon Wireless' Rights to Limit or End Service or End this Agreement? ... or (2) if you, any user of your device or any account manager on your account: (a) threaten, harass, or use vulgar and/or inappropriate language toward our representatives; ...


 hehe

So how does the incredible perform compared to the moto droid? Our center hasn't installed a demo phone yet...







Is it a very noticeable difference, kinda like overclocking a palm pre?


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BubblesMuhaha*


So how does the incredible perform compared to the moto droid? Our center hasn't installed a demo phone yet...










Stock vs. Stock the Incredible is faster plus it has HTC sense... The droid is rooted and will probably get Android 2.2 first.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Stock vs. Stock the Incredible is faster plus it has HTC sense... The droid is rooted and will probably get Android 2.2 first.

Yep Moto DROID to Incredible, hands down the Incredible is faster even with Sense. I also think that the Moto will get 2.2 first...

But then again what will VZW have out later this year for Android, when my contract is up for renewal.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Yep Moto DROID to Incredible, hands down the Incredible is faster even with Sense. I also think that the Moto will get 2.2 first...

But then again what will VZW have out later this year for Android, when my contract is up for renewal.


I hope nothing


----------



## Higgins

Found this while digging around in the market. Low-CPU usage live wallpaper pack called substrate.

Looks awesome, and is fractal so its different every time.










Also, i bought some OCN shwag and put a small flame on my Incredible.


----------



## Lt.JD

Higgins said:


> Found this while digging around in the market. Low-CPU usage live wallpaper pack called substrate.
> 
> Looks awesome, and is fractal so its different every time.
> 
> Also, i bought some OCN shwag and put a small flame on my Incredible.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sweet wallpaper Higgins thanks for the links; your gonna have to make me step up my incredible game now that you got that flame.


----------



## Simca

Flame!

Do Want!

It's pink too, omg. I want that case too, omg.


----------



## hometoast

Aye, substrate looks sweet.

And I want that silicone case. The body glove monster I have on it now is sitting in my glove box. it's too big and impairs use of the edge of the screen.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Sweet wallpaper Higgins thanks for the links; your gonna have to make me step up my incredible game now that you got that flame.


Step up your game man!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Flame!

Do Want!

It's pink too, omg. I want that case too, omg.


Looks awesome with the case on, but it's more red then pink when looking at it. The flash lightened it up a little bit.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Step up your game man!









Looks awesome with the case on, but it's more red then pink when looking at it. The flash lightened it up a little bit.


Does not matter! Want!

Pink, Red, Black. My favorite colors!


----------



## Pheatton

Seidio has some new cases for the Incredible. Im really thinking about getting one of their Innocases here. I like the burgandy and black one personaly. Just waiting for someone on AndroidCentral to get one an post a review/info on it.


----------



## Simca

Innocell 3500mAh Extended Life Battery







only adds 3-5mm to phone.

Those cases look all right, but after seeing the gradient case. There'd have to be something REALLY special to change my mind about getting anything but that. Maybe if someone releases some cool multi-color (changes color with how you view it) painted case then that would be cool (like how you see on some modified cars).


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Seidio has some new cases for the Incredible. Im really thinking about getting one of their Innocases here. I like the burgandy and black one personaly. Just waiting for someone on AndroidCentral to get one an post a review/info on it.


Hmm, I'm not sure if I'll get one I already have the gradient case and this look similar.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Innocell 3500mAh Extended Life Battery







only adds 3-5mm to phone.

Those cases look all right, but after seeing the gradient case. There'd have to be something REALLY special to change my mind about getting anything but that. Maybe if someone releases some cool multi-color (changes color with how you view it) painted case then that would be cool (like how you see on some modified cars).


I love the gradient case, the case I really want is a casemate case or otterbox.


----------



## Simca

Casemate seems pretty cool, but otterbox is way too busy. DO NOT WANT!


----------



## pewpewlazer

Mine FINALLY showed up. Verizon managed to botch our entire order so it took a good 3 hours to get everything activated.

Mind = blown

This thing is... er.. well... indredible! I've been using it for 9 hours and can't imagine going back to a dumbphone.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*


Mine FINALLY showed up. Verizon managed to botch our entire order so it took a good 3 hours to get everything activated.

Mind = blown

This thing is... er.. well... *indredible*! I've been using it for 9 hours and can't imagine going back to a dumbphone.


Look he is so blown away he cant even spell correctly.!!


----------



## identitycrisis

How many of you upgraded from the Droid to the Incredible?

After owning a crappy all touch screen phone (LG Dare) for 2 years, I was skeptical of sticking with touchscreen only, so I opted for the Droid, but I have 30 days to upgrade if I want. Do any of you wish you hadn't? or maybe don't see the need for it now?


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*


How many of you upgraded from the Droid to the Incredible?

After owning a crappy all touch screen phone (LG Dare) for 2 years, I was skeptical of sticking with touchscreen only, so I opted for the Droid, but I have 30 days to upgrade if I want. Do any of you wish you hadn't? or maybe don't see the need for it now?


Let me assure you that the LG Dare should in now way... ever be compared to the HTC Incredible.

Newer, more powerful, better camera, more ram, Sense UI... the list goes on and on. Upgrade!


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*


How many of you upgraded from the Droid to the Incredible?

After owning a crappy all touch screen phone (LG Dare) for 2 years, I was skeptical of sticking with touchscreen only, so I opted for the Droid, but I have 30 days to upgrade if I want. Do any of you wish you hadn't? or maybe don't see the need for it now?


I went from LG Voyager to the incredible the touchscreen on the incredible is way better than the Voyager screen. Phaetton I believe went from the Droid to the Incredible.


----------



## Pheatton

Yep the Dare should never be compared to the Moto DROID or Incredible. Its like a childs toy compared to these. That being said and having owned both the MOTO DROID and now the Incredible I would upgrade to the Incredible unless you need to physical keyboard.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*


How many of you upgraded from the Droid to the Incredible?

After owning a crappy all touch screen phone (LG Dare) for 2 years, I was skeptical of sticking with touchscreen only, so I opted for the Droid, but I have 30 days to upgrade if I want. Do any of you wish you hadn't? or maybe don't see the need for it now?


Some of my friends had the dare and i couldn't understand how they used it. I have zero trouble with the all-touch screen Incredible.

If you don't love tapping on an onscreen keyboard try the swype beta i posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## identitycrisis

I like the keyboard on the droid I also like the weight, not to mention I got the droid for 100 less than the incredible. Thanks for the responses thusfar. And believe me I wasn't comparing the dare to the incredible. I have been purposly using both kb and touch opn the droid to see which I like. Is the incredible durable? I work in harsh environments need something kinda tough.


----------



## BradleyW

My brother has this phone. It is amazing by HTC.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*


I like the keyboard on the droid I also like the weight, not to mention I got the droid for 100 less than the incredible. Thanks for the responses thusfar. And believe me I wasn't comparing the dare to the incredible. I have been purposly using both kb and touch opn the droid to see which I like. Is the incredible durable? I work in harsh environments need something kinda tough.


You'll want to get a case for it.


----------



## canoners

I'm currently on Verizon's waiting list







I hope they contact me soon.. Can't wait to join the bandwagon


----------



## Simca

I dented my Incredible a bit on the side.









Not annoying or anything to look at, but yeah. Don't know how I did. I don't wanna' buy a case unless it's the gradient one and I'm not buying a case unless it can be had for 5 bucks so


----------



## Simca

I wish the seven screens could be customized to allow different images for each. I have so many vertical images I can't use cuz its landscape.


----------



## fritz_sean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


I wish the seven screens could be customized to allow different images for each. I have so many vertical images I can't use cuz its landscape.


That would be awesome to have a different picture for each screen.


----------



## sting_rayz

Finally got mine in yesterday after 3 weeks of waiting, add me to the list please. As for first impressions, coming from a blackberry curve 8330 this Incredible is like going from a yugo to a Cadillac. The speed is the most stunning feature so far to me. It used to take my bb ages to load any page or perform even simple tasks, whereas its almost instant with the HTC. I let my sister and brother in law play with it last night (who both own iphones) and they were impressed with it. Now all I have to do is load up my apps from the market and I'll be ready to roll.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sting_rayz* 
Finally got mine in yesterday after 3 weeks of waiting, add me to the list please. As for first impressions, coming from a blackberry curve 8330 this Incredible is like going from a yugo to a Cadillac. The speed is the most stunning feature so far to me. It used to take my bb ages to load any page or perform even simple tasks, whereas its almost instant with the HTC. I let my sister and brother in law play with it last night (who both own iphones) and they were impressed with it. Now all I have to do is load up my apps from the market and I'll be ready to roll.


Grats man. I to am surprised by how many people who have iPhones are really impressed with it.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Currently on the waiting list for mine







Verizon lady said around the 14th it should be in. Can't wait to ditch this 3yo Alias.


----------



## OfficerMac

Ordered mine last night, hopefully it will get here sooner than later. Tried ordering it while on my BlackBerry Tour and it wouldn't let me add to cart. I think it knows it is getting replaced


----------



## lewblue83

i really like the looks of the incredible, but i just got my moto droid in February so i cant upgrade yet, i think i might just wait 2 years because who knows what will be out then! im pretty satisfied with the moto droid, its built like a tank.


----------



## JaCkHoLe

I REALLY want my incredible :-( but them being on back order for so long is making me want to wait til more details about the moto "shadow" come out..... ill prolly still get the incredible.... but i like to keep my options open. stupid Samsung for withholding those displays lol


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lewblue83*


i really like the looks of the incredible, but i just got my moto droid in February so i cant upgrade yet, i think i might just wait 2 years because who knows what will be out then! im pretty satisfied with the moto droid, its built like a tank.



Thats why I paid retail for the Incredible. I want to have the option for something this Christmas season.


----------



## brumby05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JaCkHoLe*


I REALLY want my incredible :-( but them being on back order for so long is making me want to wait til more details about the moto "shadow" come out..... ill prolly still get the incredible.... but i like to keep my options open. stupid Samsung for withholding those displays lol


I'm in the same boat. I've eligible for an upgrade now but might as well wait a little longer because the incredible is on such a long backorder


----------



## fritz_sean

Root process instructions








http://www.incredibleforum.com/forum...art-added.html


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fritz_sean*


Root process instructions








http://www.incredibleforum.com/forum...art-added.html



Try this at your own risk. Its not reliable from what the guys working on it are saying.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Try this at your own risk. Its not reliable from what the guys working on it are saying.

And honestly, except for deleting some of the crap they forced on me (City ID DID finally stop bothering me... for now), I can't find much that I need my phone rooted for.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


And honestly, except for deleting some of the crap they forced on me (City ID DID finally stop bothering me... for now), I can't find much that I need my phone rooted for.


Yeah I haven't once thought about rooting. CityID does in fact deactivate all activity after 15 days so no worries there.


----------



## Pheatton

Looks like the 2150 battery is now orderable via calling VZW directly.


----------



## Higgins

Giving away a google voice invite if anyone is interested.

http://www.overclock.net/freebies/75...ce-invite.html


----------



## Simca

I'll wait until the root is more stable. I too don't see much of a purpose for rooting my incredible, but it would be nice to get 2.2 on the incredible, still I would like to keep HTC sense if that might get removed by the root.

By the way, anyone experiencing poor battery life. Let your phone actually die from lack of power a few times. Also play with the settings on Juice Defender. It saves a lot more energy after.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simca* 
I'll wait until the root is more stable. I too don't see much of a purpose for rooting my incredible, but it would be nice to get 2.2 on the incredible, still I would like to keep HTC sense if that might get removed by the root.

By the way, anyone experiencing poor battery life. Let your phone actually die from lack of power a few times. Also play with the settings on Juice Defender. It saves a lot more energy after.

My phone hasn't been lasting that long lately its weird... I dont really play with it anymore. Its on idle most of the time it is time for me to get a new battery.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


My phone hasn't been lasting that long lately its weird... I dont really play with it anymore. Its on idle most of the time it is time for me to get a new battery.


Strange....

I picked up the 1750 from Seidio along with one of their Innocases. Great batter life now and the case is to cool.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Strange....

I picked up the 1750 from Seidio along with one of their Innocases. Great batter life now and the case is to cool.


I was thinking of getting an Innocase II surface because the rubberized finish on my gradient one is rubbing off. How are they?


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I was thinking of getting an Innocase II surface because the rubberized finish on my gradient one is rubbing off. How are they?


Like mine a lot. Its the burgandy one. I did have to send it back in since it would not snap into place. I think it was a little warped.

Other than that its great. Felt on the inside to keep the phone from being rubbed or scratch and its a very thin case to.


----------



## Simca

The new juice defender at 1.25x battery life extension after letting your battery die a few times is pretty good. Went to sleep with 87% or so and woke up 8 hours later with 61%. I used to be drained after an 11 hour nap before.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


The new juice defender at 1.25x battery life extension after letting your battery die a few times is pretty good. Went to sleep with 87% or so and woke up 8 hours later with 61%. I used to be drained after an 11 hour nap before.


Not bad!

Simca you must be an anime fan...


----------



## Suprcynic

I tried one of these phones today in a Verizon store. I couldn't get past the screen interface. No way. Way too difficult to navigate on this phone. The way people glow when they talk about this phone I was expecting it to be simple and intuitive. Better than the droid but not much better. They have a lot of work to do.


----------



## Pheatton

Sorry but I cant agree with you. The Sense UI is the best UI out there, IMO. Not a fan of a row after row of icons....


----------



## Simca

Not sure how you think the Sense UI is difficult, but everyone's entitled to their own opinion. I think it's pretty easy. You slide to the left 3 times, slide to the right 3 times. Press the home key to go to the middle screen. Pinch to zoom to get an all screens menu. Pretty simple, ne? I think the phones without Sense UI look boring. They look primitive. BTW, MUST GET GAME for Android "Robo Defense" I had SOOOOO much fun with this game for hours. Seriously. Awesome game. I'm about to buy the paid version.


----------



## Lt.JD

Thanks for the tip Simca!


----------



## Higgins

If anyone is interested in custom mods, there are a few custom roms avaliable here (on the right side).

Waiting for Cyanogenmod 6/Froyo myself, but there is one that removes much of the HTC bloatware as well as a Cyanogenmod 5 rom.


----------



## Simca

Hmm..I'll wait for something better.


----------



## Higgins

For anyone who is interested, they ported the multi-touch Droid-X keyboard to the Incredible.

http://www.droid-life.com/2010/06/24...-from-droid-x/


----------



## Simca

Awesome site. Downloaded the X keyboard and Swype keyboard for Incredible. You can always go back to stock, right?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Awesome site. Downloaded the X keyboard and Swype keyboard for Incredible. You can always go back to stock, right?


Right, you just have to press-hold a text box and select the keyboard you want to use.


----------



## Simca

Pretty nice keyboard. It makes it easier to text on, but not because I hold down multiple keys, but just because it allows me to press the buttons faster without FULLY letting go of keys. I don't get how some people type with their finger down on the key. Anyhoot, seems Swype keyboard trial is over. Sucky.


----------



## hometoast

Annnnnd.... ROOTED! Used unrevoked recovery flash, and ready to try out some other ROMs.


----------



## Simca

Removed Swype, keeping the multi-touch, but went back to stock HTC input keyboard cuz it's better designed. It capitalizes what needs to be capitalized and has a hide keyboard button which the other does not.


----------



## Cavi

Looks like we're getting an update shortly... which will enable hotspot features and 720p video









http://phandroid.com/2010/07/02/droi...nd-720p-video/


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Looks like we're getting an update shortly... which will enable hotspot features and 720p video









http://phandroid.com/2010/07/02/droi...nd-720p-video/


Sweet can't wait! Nice to hear that the Incredible is rooted!


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Looks like we're getting an update shortly... which will enable hotspot features and 720p video









http://phandroid.com/2010/07/02/droi...nd-720p-video/


NICE!! Cant wait.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Looks like we're getting an update shortly... which will enable hotspot features and 720p video









http://phandroid.com/2010/07/02/droi...nd-720p-video/


Hotspot on an unrooted phone? I doubt verizon is going to allow that w/o the $15/mo tether charge.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Hotspot on an unrooted phone? I doubt verizon is going to allow that w/o the $15/mo tether charge.


Yeah, it's going to be a feature to be paid monthly for that very reason


----------



## Simca

And if you root your phone, will Verizon know you're tethering? I think so, but will they charge you?


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simca* 
And if you root your phone, will Verizon know you're tethering? I think so, but will they charge you?

People have said that they've never been caught tethering, I just wouldn't over do it.


----------



## Ghsoqn8465

Just ordered my Incredible, add me if you wanna to the owners' club. I think this puppy is amazing, can't wait to get mine. Unfortunately it's backordered and I won't get it until August 3, but I'm OK with that.


----------



## Simca

Dropped my Incredible on rough concrete today from a truck. The screen is unscratched, but the plastic siding took a hit. After some rubbing it's not that bad, but it made me finally order a case for my phone. I suggest NOT dropping this phone.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Dropped my Incredible on rough concrete today from a truck. The screen is unscratched, but the plastic siding took a hit. After some rubbing it's not that bad, but it made me finally order a case for my phone. I suggest NOT dropping this phone.


Yes. I really need to get my A in G and get another case or put that god-awful body glove case back on. I've had too many close calls.

Anyone root the phone and try the Cyanogen mod installed through Rom Manager? I get a weird thing where I can't make calls without first toggling speaker and mute both on the off... then people can hear me.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Yes. I really need to get my A in G and get another case or put that god-awful body glove case back on. I've had too many close calls.

Anyone root the phone and try the Cyanogen mod installed through Rom Manager? I get a weird thing where I can't make calls without first toggling speaker and mute both on the off... then people can hear me.

I wanted to try Cyanogen, but for the life of me i cannot root my incredible. Tried the different methods of plugging in the usb cord/sd card at the right time, and that root in 10 min video but i never get the magical error message.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I wanted to try Cyanogen, but for the life of me i cannot root my incredible. Tried the different methods of plugging in the usb cord/sd card at the right time, and that root in 10 min video but i never get the magical error message.










Yeah, it took me about 12 tries of method 2 to get it to work. I forget what it was, but there was one tiny thing that I didn't read right - then it worked.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Dropped my Incredible on rough concrete today from a truck. The screen is unscratched, but the plastic siding took a hit. After some rubbing it's not that bad, but it made me finally order a case for my phone. I suggest NOT dropping this phone.



Sorry to hear that Simca. I have had good luck with some VERY fine sandpaper and then a plastic polish when that happened to me on previous phones.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Yeah, it took me about 12 tries of method 2 to get it to work. I forget what it was, but there was one tiny thing that I didn't read right - then it worked.


If you don't mind me asking, what exactly was the trick?

I've tried using both the 2GB sd card that came with the phone and a 2GB a-data card i purchased for my last phone.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
If you don't mind me asking, what exactly was the trick?

I've tried using both the 2GB sd card that came with the phone and a 2GB a-data card i purchased for my last phone.

Turn on USB Debugging on the phone, install HTC Sync, unzip the "Simple HTC Droid Incredible Root" somewhere. Install the "Android USB Driver", uninstall HTC sync.. then try the method described below.

I used the original article the alternate method by Binny (http://www.unrevoked.com/rootwiki/do...db_in_recovery) or method 2 here.

... keep the sd card out, plug it in the second you see a little flicker across the white HTC logo screen. I used a 8GB microSD I've had to a long time since my blackberry.

Edit: I do realize that I can't explain my way out of a box to someone else -- but I do hope this helps.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Turn on USB Debugging on the phone, install HTC Sync, unzip the "Simple HTC Droid Incredible Root" somewhere. Install the "Android USB Driver", uninstall HTC sync.. then try the method described below.

I used the original article the alternate method by Binny (http://www.unrevoked.com/rootwiki/do...db_in_recovery) or method 2 here.

... keep the sd card out, plug it in the second you see a little flicker across the white HTC logo screen. I used a 8GB microSD I've had to a long time since my blackberry.

Edit: I do realize that I can't explain my way out of a box to someone else -- but I do hope this helps.

lol it does and thank you.


----------



## Simca

Left my phone out in direct sunlight while swimming in my pool. Temps reached 66.1C and it was still working fine


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Left my phone out in direct sunlight while swimming in my pool. Temps reached 66.1C and it was still working fine










Good to know. During my family July 4th get together, my cousin left his iphone in his car for an hour or two and it wouldn't turn on due to heat.

Also, the rubberized texture on my red/black gradient case started to rub off and ultimately splinter all together. It's obviously made from extremely cheap materials and i would not recommend buying one. Just picked up a red silicon case.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simca* 
Left my phone out in direct sunlight while swimming in my pool. Temps reached 66.1C and it was still working fine









Mine got up to 75C







. I shut it off, brought it in the house and set it on an AC vent.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Mine got up to 75C







. I shut it off, brought it in the house and set it on an AC vent.


Yeah I turned mine off, set it under a fan and took a shower to get the chlorine out of my hair. When I got back i powered it up and it was running at 33c


----------



## Cavi

Ok, had my first drop! I am case-less and screen protector-less.

The phone dropped from my pocket to concrete sidewalk. And because of the nature of the event, it was less dropped, and more thrown at the ground.

It landed on a corner. But... and I'm amazed I'm saying this... I have to try to find the damage to the body! In fact, I forgot where it was and had to look for it just now. It ended up on the ground, screen side up. Maybe I just got lucky, but this thing took a good whomping and came out of it like a champ!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Ok, had my first drop! I am case-less and screen protector-less.

The phone dropped from my pocket to concrete sidewalk. And because of the nature of the event, it was less dropped, and more thrown at the ground.

It landed on a corner. But... and I'm amazed I'm saying this... I have to try to find the damage to the body! In fact, I forgot where it was and had to look for it just now. It ended up on the ground, screen side up. Maybe I just got lucky, but this thing took a good whomping and came out of it like a champ!












I'm too afraid to let my phone run around nude, but its good to know that it's pretty durable even without a case.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Looks like we're getting an update shortly... which will enable hotspot features and 720p video









http://phandroid.com/2010/07/02/droi...nd-720p-video/



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Sweet can't wait! Nice to hear that the Incredible is rooted!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


NICE!! Cant wait.


Ok, here's an update. VZW customer service confirms date of the update as July 15! Won't have to wait too much longer... and that also happens to be the date the Moto X comes out.

Good timing!


----------



## Simca

Do you have to bring the phone to the store or can you just download it?


----------



## Cavi

Not sure why you would have to go to a store









It will come through OTA, rest assured!


----------



## Simca

You used to have to bring phoned to stores to get software or platforms upgraded. Anyway, anyoneknow when 2.2 comes out officially?


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


You used to have to bring phoned to stores to get software or platforms upgraded. Anyway, anyoneknow when 2.2 comes out officially?


Ahh ok. Yeah this is my first nice phone that was worth worrying about so.

Actually, I have an answer to your 2.2 question. Just read an article that said HTC confirms 2.2 updates "before Christmas". Sooo... that's not good news.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Ahh ok. Yeah this is my first nice phone that was worth worrying about so.

Actually, I have an answer to your 2.2 question. Just read an article that said HTC confirms 2.2 updates "before Christmas". Sooo... that's not good news.










Yeah, *** is that? Whack.


----------



## Pheatton

Android does its updates via over the air or direct downloads.


----------



## Higgins

Unfortunately i'll have to wait for either "noobified" root or official 2.2. 

That said, the only reason i want to root my phone is to flash a custom rom and get wifi tethering.


----------



## Higgins

If you haven't already, i highly recommend trying out G-mote. Its a free program that allows you to control your computer with your phone (music, video, web, and a touch-pad).

http://www.androidtapp.com/gmote/


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Unfortunately i'll have to wait for either "noobified" root or official 2.2. 

That said, the only reason i want to root my phone is to flash a custom rom and get wifi tethering.

Do it. But don't worry too much about the custom ROMs. The only one for the incredible is Cyangogen mod and I'm working on getting a proper bug report for it. I can use everything except... my phone. my mic is muted unless I do weird things with the speaker and mute toggles.


----------



## Cavi

Yeah I don't see any reason why people want to mess with all that jazz, so I'm just going to leave well enough alone









That said, this next story is probably going to make you all cry a little inside. I was talking with a buddy of mine about android (he bought an Eris because the Incredibles were out of stock) and we were talking about how amazing it is. It turns out I really had NO IDEA how cool android is.

He educated me on the widget. That's right. I had no idea what that was. He said "let me look at your phone" and proceded to scold me for having the default setup. I told him I really don't know what else to do and then the magic happened.

I can't put this phone down. It's like I just bought it yesterday. My mind is blown.

I just feel like I need another weather option... the ones HTC provides are a little awkward...

Also, I don't currently use any mp3 purchasing service. Would anyone recommend amazon? I hate buying from them, but if their music service is good and DRM is minimal I might just use them for mp3's.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Yeah I don't see any reason why people want to mess with all that jazz, so I'm just going to leave well enough alone









That said, this next story is probably going to make you all cry a little inside. I was talking with a buddy of mine about android (he bought an Eris because the Incredibles were out of stock) and we were talking about how amazing it is. It turns out I really had NO IDEA how cool android is.

He educated me on the widget. That's right. I had no idea what that was. He said "let me look at your phone" and proceded to scold me for having the default setup. I told him I really don't know what else to do and then the magic happened.

I can't put this phone down. It's like I just bought it yesterday. My mind is blown.

I just feel like I need another weather option... the ones HTC provides are a little awkward...

Also, I don't currently use any mp3 purchasing service. Would anyone recommend amazon? I hate buying from them, but if their music service is good and DRM is minimal I might just use them for mp3's.


Sad, yes. We still love you? Maybe.

Weather? The Weather Channel's app is good. I like the HTC one though, because it's very large font is easy to read at a glance.

mp3? Check out Music Junk.

I like amazon's Mp3 service because they do have a large selection and they are DRM free (I think they still are). I haven't yet tried their app.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Do it. But don't worry too much about the custom ROMs. The only one for the incredible is Cyangogen mod and I'm working on getting a proper bug report for it. I can use everything except... my phone. my mic is muted unless I do weird things with the speaker and mute toggles.


You can bet that as soon as there is a way for me to do it (without buying a new sd card) i will have my phone rooted. I had a good time with new roms on my WM phone, and being stuck on stock feels like a prison.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Yeah I don't see any reason why people want to mess with all that jazz, so I'm just going to leave well enough alone










Well lately sense has been acting strange, restarting all the time, and making the phone feel a bit bloated. I want to be able to play around with the different roms to see if the performance boost of stock/less bloated android is worth getting rid of the slick look of sense.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


You can bet that as soon as there is a way for me to do it (without buying a new sd card) i will have my phone rooted. I had a good time with new roms on my WM phone, and being stuck on stock feels like a prison.

Well lately sense has been acting strange, restarting all the time, and making the phone feel a bit bloated. I want to be able to play around with the different roms to see if the performance boost of stock/less bloated android is worth getting rid of the slick look of sense.


If you install Cyanogen, you're going to notice how slick sense really is. The dialer, the keyboard, favorites widget, other stuff. Now, you could grab the apk's from the stock install and install them yourself under the custom rom.

What rooting has given me: wifi-tethering... who doesn't love that? and MOST importantly? Making nandroid backups of the phone to the SD card.

So no luck w/ rooting it? Or have you not tried much more since last time?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
If you install Cyanogen, you're going to notice how slick sense really is. The dialer, the keyboard, favorites widget, other stuff. Now, you could grab the apk's from the stock install and install them yourself under the custom rom.

What rooting has given me: wifi-tethering... who doesn't love that? and MOST importantly? Making nandroid backups of the phone to the SD card.

So no luck w/ rooting it? Or have you not tried much more since last time?

Yeah i could do that, because while i think the sense dialer/calender/etc look nice, the sense launcher stumbles around sometimes.

Wifi tethering was the next biggest reason i wanted root. No local wifi hotspot? No biggie, i have my own.









None. I tried for about a half-hour putting the sd card in when the screen flickered and then seeing if adb was running on my computer. Very frustrating because the 10 minute root video shows the guy doing it very sloppily and still getting the necessary error message.


----------



## Sozin

Anybody own one of the car docks to use as a GPS?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Anybody own one of the car docks to use as a GPS?

No, the fact that it doesn't go in to "dock" or "car" mode when it's docked like the Moto Droid annoys me. So far, I rarely have to even look at the thing when using GPS as the voice commands are quite good.


----------



## Simca

Just got my case today. It's a hard case but feels like the back cover of the phone; smooth. It's built to conform to my cases voluptuous frame. It's a nice red case and only cost me 3.00$ I highly recommend getting this case. I live in nj and it only took me a week to get it from Hong Kong.

I'll take pictures soon. Here's the link for those that want this awesome case I might even get some more in different colors. What made this one stand out rather than more expensive cases was that this one won't rub out and every rocker, miniusb port, 3.5mm jack, camera, flash, microphone, noise canceling microphone, speaker and power button has its own personal cut out. The camera cut out is separate from the flash cut out which I really liked.

Check out this item I found on eBay:

Rubber Hard Case Cover HTC Incredible 6300 G8 Red

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rubber-Hard-Case...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simca* 
Just got my case today. It's a hard case but feels like the back cover of the phone; smooth. It's built to conform to my cases voluptuous frame. It's a nice red case and only cost me 3.00$ I highly recommend getting this case. I live in nj and it only took me a week to get it from Hong Kong.

I'll take pictures soon. Here's the link for those that want this awesome case I might even get some more in different colors. What made this one stand out rather than more expensive cases was that this one won't rub out and every rocker, miniusb port, 3.5mm jack, camera, flash, microphone, noise canceling microphone, speaker and power button has its own personal cut out. The camera cut out is separate from the flash cut out which I really liked.

Check out this item I found on eBay:

Rubber Hard Case Cover HTC Incredible 6300 G8 Red

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rubber-Hard-Case...QQcmdZViewItem

Had you posted that last week i would have ordered one, but i bought a red silicon case at bestbuy.









GREAT buy though.


----------



## Pheatton

I have the GPS dock thingy. Its alright, not as good as the Moto one but it works. If anyone is looking for a full screen protector check out SGP. The one I ordered fits perfect.


----------



## Simca

Sgp is the best for screen protectors, but sadly the anti fingerprint one lowers screen brightness and quality. The clear one seems kinda pointless and the mirror one isn't my style.

I've dropped this phone screen down twice. No scratches yet. Knock on wood. My new case should save me here on out.


----------



## Cavi

Hmm, interesting looking case. Though I'm worried that the official models it accepts (I foudn the black one) lists only sony erikson models? lol

I was thinking of just getting a rubber (silicone?) black one that stretches over it, keeping it real thin. Not sure where to start looking though, but I am looking at this one.

(Reminder: We should be getting an OTA update tomorrow







)


----------



## Higgins

Looks like a new (easier) root method was just published.

http://androidforums.com/all-things-...rd-timing.html

Going to try it after i return the PNY card i bought at walmart.









Also, unrevoked's twitter says:

Quote:



Something you might like is on its way... See you tomorrow!
about 11 hours ago via web


http://unrevoked.com/incredible/


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Hmm, interesting looking case. Though I'm worried that the official models it accepts (I foudn the black one) lists only sony erikson models? lol

I was thinking of just getting a rubber (silicone?) black one that stretches over it, keeping it real thin. Not sure where to start looking though, but I am looking at this one.

(Reminder: We should be getting an OTA update tomorrow







)


Check Amazon.com

They're selling that exact one for 3.01 I believe. I was looking all over ebay and amazon for the one I wanted..

Amazon is selling that one for a penny, but shipping is like 3 bucks.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Check Amazon.com

They're selling that exact one for 3.01 I believe. I was looking all over ebay and amazon for the one I wanted..

Amazon is selling that one for a penny, but shipping is like 3 bucks.


Yeah, I just did the ebay one. Found one that came with a screen protector (that I may or may not use) for 4.99 free shipping.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Also, unrevoked's twitter says:

http://unrevoked.com/incredible/


Looks like that's for the Evo though


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Looks like a new (easier) root method was just published.

http://androidforums.com/all-things-...rd-timing.html

Going to try it after i return the PNY card i bought at walmart.









Also, unrevoked's twitter says:

http://unrevoked.com/incredible/


Ah, silly boy. Never buy things from Wal-mart that you care about









Can't wait for the update!!

Let me know how the new root process goes and if I can keep sense with 2.2


----------



## Pheatton

Whats this about and update tomorrow? How did I miss that!?!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Yeah, I just did the ebay one. Found one that came with a screen protector (that I may or may not use) for 4.99 free shipping.

Looks like that's for the Evo though










The evo version is already out.  They've been working on the incredible version.

I think the update enables 720p video recording and wifi-tethering. However, i woudln't be surprised if the update affects the root procedure.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


The evo version is already out.  They've been working on the incredible version.

I think the update enables 720p video recording and wifi-tethering. However, i woudln't be surprised if the update affects the root procedure.


Ahh, I see now









But the update for tomorrow is supposed to be from HTC, and enable all of those things anyway. I'm confused


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
Ahh, I see now









But the update for tomorrow is supposed to be from HTC, and enable all of those things anyway. I'm confused









It is from HTC and it is going to enable those things. Whats to be confused about?


----------



## Simca

Anyone know exactly how the update thing is going to work? Never did an OTA update. Is it like a text message with a link you press to download and install the update?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simca* 
Anyone know exactly how the update thing is going to work? Never did an OTA update. Is it like a text message with a link you press to download and install the update?

It pops up and asks you if you want to update. You can click yes or no IIRC


----------



## Pheatton

Yep its a little notification at the top and you select yes or no. I normally do mine with the download method.


----------



## Higgins

So Walmart wouldnt let me return the 2GB micro sd card.

If anyone wants it, $5 via paypal and i'll send it to you in an envelope.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
It is from HTC and it is going to enable those things. Whats to be confused about?

I thought you were talking about unrevoked... don't mind me, it's been a long day lol


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
So Walmart wouldnt let me return the 2GB micro sd card.

If anyone wants it, $5 via paypal and i'll send it to you in an envelope.

BOO Walmart!!!


----------



## Higgins

One click root released!

http://www.unrevoked.com/


----------



## Simca

Interesting







It is really as simple as clicking one button? If so I'll give it a try I suppose.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Interesting







It is really as simple as clicking one button? If so I'll give it a try I suppose.



It loads a custom bootloader that allows you to push the root files via adb shell, make an nandroid backup, and flash custom roms.

I did it to my DINC and have superuser working. If anyone needs help shoot me a PM.









EDIT: Flashed Cygenomod 6 nightly build 4.







It is *amazing*. (Running CM5 now, installing the google apps zip borked CM6)


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Just rooted and backed up with unrevoked3.

That was about as easy as it gets.

Higgins, I'm pretty noob to the whole root/custom roms thing. I don't see anything related to the DINC on Cyanogen's website. Where can I get this?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonz™*


Just rooted and backed up with unrevoked3.

That was about as easy as it gets.

Higgins, I'm pretty noob to the whole root/custom roms thing. I don't see anything related to the DINC on Cyanogen's website. Where can I get this?


A lot of roms on http://incredibleroms.com

You put the .zip folder (rename them for easy selection) on your sd card, boot into recovery, and select "install from .zip."

Its recommended that you wipe your phone before flashing so there are no conflicting system files. I would make a nandroid backup before you do any flashing though, that way you can flash back to your "stock" phone if you want to.

I've been playing around with CM5/6. 5 is closer to a RC, but the phone part (as stated by hometoast) does not work normally. CM6 requires an updated Google apps .zip or it will not boot.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
A lot of roms on http://incredibleroms.com

You put the .zip folder (rename them for easy selection) on your sd card, boot into recovery, and select "install from .zip."

Its recommended that you wipe your phone before flashing so there are no conflicting system files. I would make a nandroid backup before you do any flashing though, that way you can flash back to your "stock" phone if you want to.

I've been playing around with CM5/6. 5 is closer to a RC, but the phone part (as stated by hometoast) does not work normally. CM6 requires an updated Google apps .zip or it will not boot.

Oh, so you got it rooted? How did I miss this? I want to to try the SkyRaider ROM next.


----------



## Simca

So....when's that ota rolling out....


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Oh, so you got it rooted? How did I miss this? I want to to try the SkyRaider ROM next.

Haha yeah i did, thanks to the new unrevoked took.

Yeah Skyraider (aka froyo + sense right?) will be my next flash, but i finally got CM6 working correctly and loving it. I'll make a nandroid backup of it and then keep experimenting.


----------



## Pheatton

So just how easy is the unrevoked method and does it give root access? Do I just need the file that can be downloaded from them?


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simca* 
So....when's that ota rolling out....

I was thinking this myself. So I went digging.

July 15 was to a select few, with full roll out supposedly coming on July 16.

I was anxiously awaiting this today, but it seems one more day to wait...


----------



## Pheatton

Whoa, whoa. That thread states 2.2!? I hope something is coming but I highly doubt its 2.2...


----------



## Simca

Well, that lot seems awfully confused about what they're getting. Hope it comes early tomorrow. Having froyo would be super cool though. Doubt it though.


----------



## Pheatton

Yeah Im thinking its just a 2.1 update.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


So just how easy is the unrevoked method and does it give root access? Do I just need the file that can be downloaded from them?


It replaces recovery mode and gives you root access in recovery mode. You have to follow the instructions to push the superuser program and such to give you root access while you are regularly using the phone. The unrevoked program just makes getting recovery adb as easy as clicking a button.

http://androidforums.com/all-things-...ing-guide.html


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Whoa, whoa. That thread states 2.2!? I hope something is coming but I highly doubt its 2.2...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simca* 
Well, that lot seems awfully confused about what they're getting. Hope it comes early tomorrow. Having froyo would be super cool though. Doubt it though.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Yeah Im thinking its just a 2.1 update.

Yeah it's a small 2.1 update. These guys are kind of all over the place, but are always right about things. He jumped the gun about 2.2 (obviously), but there will be an update


----------



## Lt.JD

Man I might have to root my incredible, so I can get some Froyo! I love Sense though....


----------



## Cavi

DINC user get's today's update on a soft-launch yesterday, and posts pictures to blog.

http://www.droid-life.com/2010/07/15...ming-tomorrow/

Not 2.2, but a VERY nice update.


----------



## Pheatton

So anyone get the update yet?


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
So anyone get the update yet?

No update here. Patiently awaiting.

Think it will do anything to root access?


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonz™* 
No update here. Patiently awaiting.

Think it will do anything to root access?

On that note: You simply won't get the update I don't think. You will have to un-root, then re-root. There is a leaked file of the OTA update floating around and people with rooted devices are ALL being forced to revert from a root (here is a link to it if you don't want to wait).

In other news... INCOMING!


----------



## Higgins

I'm going to stay away from the OTA. Remember how the EVO was rooted before it even came out? HTC released an OTA update which broke root and they had to find another way. With crackers just now rooting the incredible, i don't want to risk loosing root for features that i already have (not to mention froyo).


----------



## Pheatton

Ehh root is not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Simca

I don't mind my phone unrooted TBH. Still waiting for the update though.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
On that note: You simply won't get the update I don't think. You will have to un-root, then re-root. There is a leaked file of the OTA update floating around and people with rooted devices are ALL being forced to revert from a root (here is a link to it if you don't want to wait).

In other news... INCOMING!










How do you post pictures of your phones screen? Still waiting for supposed update. About to just download it off your recommended site.


----------



## Sozin

Ahhhh...feels good to root. The unrevoked3 tool is incredibly awesome. Reminds me of when I started hacking my PSP years ago.

What ROMs are everybody using?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Ahhhh...feels good to root. The unrevoked3 tool is incredibly awesome. Reminds me of when I started hacking my PSP years ago.

What ROMs are everybody using?


That's the spirit.









I'm using Cyanogen 6 nightly build 4.

Its not an official release, but i've flashed it to my phone and i haven't had a single problem besides the camera not working. I'll probably try Skyraider (Froyo + sense) next week or something, but i really like CM so far.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


That's the spirit.









I'm using Cyanogen 6 nightly build 4.

Its not an official release, but i've flashed it to my phone and i haven't had a single problem besides the camera not working. I'll probably try Skyraider (Froyo + sense) next week or something, but i really like CM so far.


I actually started out with that build, but I didn't like the look of it (no Sense); plus the lack of Google Apps means I didn't have any contacts . I did try out Skyraider 1.7 and actually just removed it because it didn't have camera support. But other than that, it had everything I wanted.

Oh well, guess I'm sitting back at stock for now.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I actually started out with that build, but I didn't like the look of it (no Sense); plus the lack of Google Apps means I didn't have any contacts . I did try out Skyraider 1.7 and actually just removed it because it didn't have camera support. But other than that, it had everything I wanted.

Oh well, guess I'm sitting back at stock for now.


Cyanogen actually got a C&D from Google so they had to remove any "Google" applications. You can download and install a google apps .zip alongside CM6 and get them back.

I think any Froyo roms will have certain non-working elements until the drivers are ripped from the official 2.2 update.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Cyanogen actually got a C&D from Google so they had to remove any "Google" applications. You can download and install a google apps .zip alongside CM6 and get them back.

I think any Froyo roms will have certain non-working elements until the drivers are ripped from the official 2.2 update.


Mmm, interesting didn't realize that he was slapped with one of those. That explains it.

Well I think you should get Skyraider, it's got those nice Froyo touches except a working camera.

I watched an episode of The Good Guys on Fox.com and while it was somewhat choppy, there was that WOW factor of running Flash.


----------



## Simca

Astrocommander is another good game.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Mmm, interesting didn't realize that he was slapped with one of those. That explains it.

Well I think you should get Skyraider, it's got those nice Froyo touches except a working camera.

I watched an episode of The Good Guys on Fox.com and while it was somewhat choppy, there was that WOW factor of running Flash.

I will definitely try it out, it'll be fun to see what my Apple fanatic friend says when i start watching a flash TV show. Does fullscreen work or do you just have to watch it in the browser?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I will definitely try it out, it'll be fun to see what my Apple fanatic friend says when i start watching a flash TV show. Does fullscreen work or do you just have to watch it in the browser?

I watched it within the browser, maybe that explains why it was a bit choppy.

As for getting the Google Apps back on, is it treated like sideloading any other app through something like Astro?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
I watched it within the browser, maybe that explains why it was a bit choppy.

As for getting the Google Apps back on, is it treated like sideloading any other app through something like Astro?

Nope. You have to put it the .zip on your SD card, reboot into recovery mode, chose "install via .zip," and select the google apps .zip.

I had some trouble unless i installed the google apps .zip right after installing the CM6 rom, before even rebooting. The startup wizard didn't work correctly, and when i skipped it i couldn't link my google account. Installing one right after the other fixed it.

Get the newest (working) Gapps .zip here, at the newest post.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Nope. You have to put it the .zip on your SD card, reboot into recovery mode, chose "install via .zip," and select the google apps .zip.

I had some trouble unless i installed the google apps .zip right after installing the CM6 rom, before even rebooting. The startup wizard didn't work correctly, and when i skipped it i couldn't link my google account. Installing one right after the other fixed it.

Get the newest (working) Gapps .zip here, at the newest post.

Ha that's the site I've been using. Have you tried the Jager ROM yet?

Oh, and by the way +rep for the install fix I couldn't figure that out.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Ha that's the site I've been using. Have you tried the Jager ROM yet?

Oh, and by the way +rep for the install fix I couldn't figure that out.

I haven't tried the Jager rom, it looks like a stock rom with a bunch of apps preloaded. Is it nice?

EDIT: And thanks.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I haven't tried the Jager rom, it looks like a stock rom with a bunch of apps preloaded. Is it nice?

EDIT: And thanks.









I haven't tried it out yet because it doesn't come with any Google Apps and until what twenty minutes ago I didn't know how to get them on.

I'm flashing Skyraider v1.8 right now, I'm going to try Jager (both the stock and Sense versions) sometime tonight.

Do you know anything about getting more battery life out of these ROMs or kernels that I keep reading about?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
I haven't tried it out yet because it doesn't come with any Google Apps and until what twenty minutes ago I didn't know how to get them on.

I'm flashing Skyraider v1.8 right now, I'm going to try Jager (both the stock and Sense versions) sometime tonight.

Do you know anything about getting more battery life out of these ROMs or kernels that I keep reading about?

Haha gotcha, let me know how you like those other roms.

That would be the hydra kernels. There are several versions, but the undervolt one naturally has less of a power draw. I don't know if you can use them on any rom, but i would assume that they at least work on the stock rom.

http://hydrakernel.cz.cc/


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


I don't mind my phone unrooted TBH. Still waiting for the update though.


Now most people are acknowledging that it might be being rolled out in stages. Regardless, the leak of the OTA update in the link I posted is proof positive that an update will be coming shortly.

Several people have installed it and are loving it. Given that I'm new to the whole super phone thing, I think I'm just going to wait it out for the OTA. It's not like I can't live without those features, but I sure wil enjoy them when they hit.

I'm with you though, I don't feel any need to root. The phone does everything I could ever want it to, and anything extra with this OTA or when Froyo hits is just going to be an added bonus.

... back to waiting around for the OTA lol


----------



## Simca

*HTC*, I am disappoint.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


*HTC*, I am disappoint.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


*HTC*, I am disappoint.


Haven't gotten your OTA update yet...?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Haha gotcha, let me know how you like those other roms.

That would be the hydra kernels. There are several versions, but the undervolt one naturally has less of a power draw. I don't know if you can use them on any rom, but i would assume that they at least work on the stock rom.

http://hydrakernel.cz.cc/


I'm flashing the Jager ROM right now. My only complain from what I've seen is the lack of the stock Android Message app; I hate Handcent.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I hate Handcent.


I love Handcent; what do you not like about it.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


I love Handcent; what do you not like about it.


I love the minimalness (not a word I know) of the stock app, and while you can break down Handcent to be pretty bare it how it looks, it's still not enough for me.

I mean its a great program, and I love all the customization, it just doesn't look good enough for me.

//edit

Stay away from the Jager ROM. It's a joke every app force closes on me. I can't flash back to Skyraider fast enough.


----------



## Simca

July 19th. No update.

In other newwwssss....

If you hold down on text and grab the green ball handles that POP up, you can highlight the text you want. This may not be new to most of you, but I expect someone didn't know.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


July 19th. No update.

In other newwwssss....

If you hold down on text and grab the green ball handles that POP up, you can highlight the text you want. This may not be new to most of you, but I expect someone didn't know.


Still waiting









You know, I didn't know that's how it worked, so thanks









I had done it before on accident and for whatever reason couldn't do it again, but now it's beautiful!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I love the minimalness (not a word I know) of the stock app, and while you can break down Handcent to be pretty bare it how it looks, it's still not enough for me.

I mean its a great program, and I love all the customization, it just doesn't look good enough for me.

//edit

Stay away from the Jager ROM. It's a joke every app force closes on me. I can't flash back to Skyraider fast enough.


Good to know. I'm using skyraider 1.8 right now, and it's great. It has froyo and sense which makes it fast and wifi-hotspot which some people are still waiting around for. Unlike some strange behavior that CM6 had, skyraider acts like an official rom.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Good to know. I'm using skyraider 1.8 right now, and it's great. It has froyo and sense which makes it fast and wifi-hotspot which some people are still waiting around for. Unlike some strange behavior that CM6 had, *skyraider acts like an official rom*.

1.9 is out by the way, and yes that's what I love about it too. I ended up using LauncherPro with Fancy Widgets; this phone flies I love it. I can't wait for him to get the camera working.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
1.9 is out by the way, and yes that's what I love about it too. I ended up using LauncherPro with Fancy Widgets; this phone flies I love it. I can't wait for him to get the camera working.










I will try that out, i love the launcher that CM has.. didn't know launcherpro looks like it.

How do you take a screen shot, and how did you get to use sense widgets?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I will try that out, i love the launcher that CM has.. didn't know launcherpro looks like it.

How do you take a screen shot, and how did you get to use sense widgets?

The screenshot app I have is called ShootMe and its in the Market for rooted users. And the Sense clock is called Fancy Widgets which is not availible in the Market because HTC gave them a C&D. I ended up finding it as a torrent on TPB. Be aware that when you use LauncherPro (or any alterantive launcher) you cannot use any HTC widgets.

I highly recommend the LauncherPro/Fancy Widgets combo. This is how the phone should have come.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


The screenshot app I have is called ShootMe and its in the Market for rooted users. And the Sense clock is called Fancy Widgets which is not availible in the Market because HTC gave them a C&D. I ended up finding it as a torrent on TPB. Be aware that when you use LauncherPro (or any alterantive launcher) you cannot use any HTC widgets.

I highly recommend the LauncherPro/Fancy Widgets combo. This is how the phone should have come.


You SHOULD be able to install the HTC Widgets via the .apk files from your first backup.

I've considered unrooting my phone for the update. I could live without the WifiTether. But I simply can't live without nandroid backups. Why can't the HTC stock image make a backup? Also don't think I could live with Peep being installed again. Or at least if I could make Peep not show up in the 'Share' list.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
You SHOULD be able to install the HTC Widgets via the .apk files from your first backup.

I've considered unrooting my phone for the update. I could live without the WifiTether. But I simply can't live without nandroid backups. Why can't the HTC stock image make a backup? Also don't think I could live with Peep being installed again. Or at least if I could make Peep not show up in the 'Share' list.

I have the widgets on the ROM, but when you use a different launcher, or at least LauncherPro, you can't use the HTC Sense widgets. From what I understand those are tied specifically to the Sense/Rosia launcher. Not a problem for me though, I only want the clock which Fancy Widgets takes care of.

And yes, I love Nandroid to death, and I wish HTC would create a backup option, even though I'd stay with Nandroid.


----------



## Higgins

Launcher pro was nice, and looked just like i wanted. However, for some reason it was a laggy when switching screens, so since Koush has resumed working on nightly builds of CM6 i'm going to try out one of those again.

With titanium backup is there a one click restore or do you have to go through each individual app?


----------



## Cavi

For those of us waiting on an OTA and don't mess with rooting (me and you Simca lol)...

Here's another update that includes a leaked email from HTC.

http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/...ble-htc-email/

Article Highlights:
- Previous OTA has been canceled, carried over
- Will roll in Froyo to rolled over update
- Target release of end July / start of August

Of course, after the last debacle, take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Pheatton

Hmm I found it a little strange that there was going to an update now then a supposed one again for 2.2 in a month...

I hoping 2.2 comes in that time frame.


----------



## Higgins

That would be great if we got retail 2.2. Means we'll get a working camera in froyo roms.


----------



## Simca

Starting to not even want to know when they're thinking of releasing an update. Would rather just be surprised. If 2.2 comes out end July what a surprise that would be. Sounds unlikely though.


----------



## Cavi

Yeah sounds quite optimistic considering the last official word was "by Christmas".

Just fun to look forward to!

On another note, to all you rooters...

I found myself in a position the other night where I could have used tethering. My brother doesn't have internet at his new apartment yet, and his sound card driver was corrupt/missing. Would have been the perfect opportunity for my Incredible to save the day.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
That would be great if we got retail 2.2. Means we'll get a working camera in froyo roms.









Exactly, I hope it comes true.

On a side note, anything think its strange that the Incredible didn't come with the Amazon MP3 app? I had to sideload it onto mine, just seems odd.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
Yeah sounds quite optimistic considering the last official word was "by Christmas".

Just fun to look forward to!

On another note, to all you rooters...

I found myself in a position the other night where I could have used tethering. My brother doesn't have internet at his new apartment yet, and his sound card driver was corrupt/missing. Would have been the perfect opportunity for my Incredible to save the day.

You don't need root to tether.... all you need is Pda Net and your usb cable.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
On a side note, anything think its strange that the Incredible didn't come with the Amazon MP3 app? I had to sideload it onto mine, just seems odd.

This was supposed to be with that rumored OTA update, which is supposedly now canceled and being rolled into the 2.2 update.

The people who downloaded he OTA update manually (I provided the link earlier) got all the features, and the Amazon MP3 app is present in their list of apps.


----------



## Higgins

Cool new feature in 2.2 i just remembered and used: an "update all" button in the market to avoid going through 20 permission dialogs.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Cool new feature in 2.2 i just remembered and used: an "update all" button in the market to avoid going through 20 permission dialogs.

You can also set it to update automatically.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
You can also set it to update automatically.

Orly?

Do tell.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


You don't need root to tether.... all you need is Pda Net and your usb cable.


Right, but then you need to install pdanet, connect cables (blasphemer!) blah blah. Rooted, you've got a mobile wifi hotspot.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Orly?

Do tell.










You don't have the option for it?


----------



## Cavi

I'll certainly be sure to look for that, I've just not noticed it before!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


You don't have the option for it?











I haven't downloaded an app from the market since rooting.. restored all of them via titanium backup. BTW is there a one-click restore for titanium instead of having to approve every app?


----------



## Simca

Pretty sure the automatic update is a Froyo ability.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Pretty sure the automatic update is a Froyo ability.


Yeah but Higgins said he went back to CM6, which I thought was a Froyo ROM...maybe its not.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Yeah but Higgins said he went back to CM6, which I thought was a Froyo ROM...maybe its not.

Yeah, CM6 is Froyo. Found it and its nice.

Also, integrated Wifi-hotspot = win.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

For those of you who might live in an area that Verizon hasn't converted Alltel towers, I found this.

http://forum.ppcgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=110828

I just so happened to be in one of those areas. A buddy of mine claimed that once he was forced to switch from Alltel to Verizon, his signal dropped. This PRL is a hybrid Verizon/Alltel prl that allows you to tap into the Alltel towers in the areas where they haven't been switched.

I am in a large brick building at work, constantly with 0-1 bar and no 3G. I ran a speedtest on 3G last night with Verizon and got ~400Kbps/~150Kbps.

After installing this PRL I went to 3-4 bars and full 3G with speeds of about ~1300Kbps/700Kbps

It all depends on your location.

Screens from the exact location in my work building.

With the stock Verizon PRL 51920. Couldn't even get rA on the first two screenshots. When I finally did, the signal was very weak.























With Hybrid 65144. Granted I'm still in a brick building, it's much better.


----------



## Sozin

Bonz, what did you dial? I can't get ##775 to work on my phone.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Bonz, what did you dial? I can't get ##775 to work on my phone.


I dialed ##775. Try ##778 and choose Edit Mode. Then go to PRL > Update PRL

##775 worked for me. Are you pressing call after you dial it?


----------



## Sozin

Yeah I'm getting the "The number you have dialed has either changed, disconnected...." each time.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Yeah I'm getting the "The number you have dialed has either changed, disconnected...." each time.


It doesn't actually call any number. It brings up a hidden configuration on the phone.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


It doesn't actually call any number. It brings up a hidden configuration on the phone.


I know that, but when I then after dialing push 000000, nothing happens and the call ends.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I know that, but when I then after dialing push 000000, nothing happens and the call ends.


I'm not sure what to tell you there.


----------



## Higgins

##775/##778 isn't working for me. I get a "this call cannot be completed as dialed." message from verizon.


----------



## Ghsoqn8465

I just got mine in the mail yesterday (it was on backorder) and I LOVE IT. I have a few (probably dumb) questions though.

How can I change Handcent SMS to be my default? I tried to go into Settings>Applications>Messages>and clear default but I don't even get the option to do that. Any help here?

Is there a better GMail app than the one that comes with the phone?

EDIT: I have some MP3 ringtones on my old SD card that I switched to use from my Blackberry to my Incredible. I can view my pictures on my SD card, but I can't view any of the MP3 ringtones. Any help here?

Any suggestions on screen protectors and a case that isn't too bulky?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


##775/##778 isn't working for me. I get a "this call cannot be completed as dialed." message from verizon.


I was poking around XDA, and it turns out it's something with Skyraider using a Froyo ROM. At least that's what it is for me, I'm sure CM6 is the same way.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scuzz*


I just got mine in the mail yesterday (it was on backorder) and I LOVE IT. I have a few (probably dumb) questions though.

How can I change Handcent SMS to be my default? I tried to go into Settings>Applications>Messages>and clear default but I don't even get the option to do that. Any help here?

Is there a better GMail app than the one that comes with the phone?

EDIT: I have some MP3 ringtones on my old SD card that I switched to use from my Blackberry to my Incredible. I can view my pictures on my SD card, but I can't view any of the MP3 ringtones. Any help here?

Any suggestions on screen protectors and a case that isn't too bulky?


To set handcent as the "default" you just have to disable notifications in the stock messaging app. (push menu and scroll down + uncheck notifications)

No idea on the gmail app.

When you go to set ringtone select "select music" with the handcent icon and go to "music." It will display all music files on your sd card.

I use the ZAGG Invisible shield as a screen protector but someone posted a link to a great silicon case a page or two back.

EDIT: Also, I'm not sureif its a standard, froyo, or cm feature but the last few times I've flashed to newer versions of cm6 all my apps were restored automatically.


----------



## Ghsoqn8465

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
To set handcent as the "default" you just have to disable notifications in the stock messaging app. (push menu and scroll down + uncheck notifications)

No idea on the gmail app.

When you go to set ringtone select "select music" with the handcent icon and go to "music." It will display all music files on your sd card.

I use the ZAGG Invisible shield as a screen protector but someone posted a link to a great silicon case a page or two back.

EDIT: Also, I'm not sureif its a standard, froyo, or cm feature but the last few times I've flashed to newer versions of cm6 all my apps were restored.

Thanks a lot man I appreciate the help.


----------



## Cavi

Well, here we go again!

Quote:

It looks like Android 2.2 (Froyo) will be making its way to your devices very soon. Thanks to a Verizon tipster who claims that the Motorola Droid X, the HTC Droid Incredible, and the Motorola Droid will be receiving the Android 2.2 update at the same time. He also stated that this not a rumor, but confirmed. He said that HTC and Motorola will be release Android 2.2 simultaneously and will start pushing out the Android 2.2 update beginning August 6th, which is next Friday. It's expected to hit all of these devices by August 15th. That's great news and potentially adds substance to the rumor that the Motorola Droid 2 will ship with Android 2.2.
Froyo on August 6, through the 15th! Let's cross our collective fingers.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
Well, here we go again!

Froyo on August 6, through the 15th! Let's cross our collective fingers.

I cannot wait will we get 720p recording with it also!


----------



## hometoast

I just don't believe that HTC will have Sense updated to 2.2 at the same time.

I dunno... High hopes, low expectations...


----------



## rocketman331

Add me to the group...finally got my Incredible from Verizon, after waiting 3 weeks. Such an awesome phone!


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
I just don't believe that HTC will have Sense updated to 2.2 at the same time.

I dunno... High hopes, low expectations...

That's the way to do it! Then you won't be disappointed


----------



## Higgins

For all you wanting the official 2.2 etc, etc...

It was leaked









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=737400

Stock 2.2 sense rom, everything works, but you have to upgrade the radio manually.

Quote:



Here is a Stock 2.2 ROM with Sense based off the upcoming Froyo OTA. This is completely stock with the additions of su, Superuser.apk and busybox.

Everything has been confirmed working. Camera, camcorder, Wifi, bluetooth, GPS, MMS, etc...

A full wipe and 2.x radio is required.

There are quite a few new additions that have been included. HTC Flashlight, FM Radio widget, Calculator widget, SMS widget, Sync all widget, profile widgets, 3g mobile hotspot, genie widget, App sharing program, messaging app changed a bit, 720p recording, built in flash on camcorder, and more stuff that I can't think of off the top of my head.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


For all you wanting the official 2.2 etc, etc...

It was leaked









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=737400

Stock 2.2 sense rom, everything works, but you have to upgrade the radio manually.


Where can I find how to upgrade the radio? I type before I read. I r dumb


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Where can I find how to upgrade the radio?


Click the link bro.

Its at the bottom of the OP.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


For all you wanting the official 2.2 etc, etc...

It was leaked









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=737400

Stock 2.2 sense rom, everything works, but you have to upgrade the radio manually.


Saw that, and I also saw that Skyraider is now 1.9b.

But, isn't it sort of a gamble to manually update the radio? I had heard you can get screwed doing it.


----------



## rtop2

Guys, first of all add me to the club







and second of all I am on 2.2 right now and lovin it







I'm using the build Higgins linked. Works like a charm, 720p, flash, wonderful goodness of 2.2. lol seriously it's easy, if we can all build computers we can do this.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rtop2*


Guys, first of all add me to the club







and second of all I am on 2.2 right now and lovin it







I'm using the build Higgins linked. Works like a charm, 720p, flash, wonderful goodness of 2.2. lol seriously it's easy, if we can all build computers we can do this.


As long as you remember to do a full wipe first. I didn't and ended up having to reflash with unrevoked, and start over. Not a big deal though.

I'm on 2.2 now, but haven't had much time to mess around with it.


----------



## rtop2

Yea its awesome. Nuff Said.


----------



## hometoast

safe apps to remove and how to:

reboot in to recovery, mount /system, run adb shell

Code:


Code:


cd /system
mkdir app.disabled
mkdir framework.disabled
mv framework/*cequint* framework.disabled #cityID crap
cd app
mv app-to-delete-list-below ../app.disabled

List I've removed so far:

Code:


Code:


Calculator.apk                   VVM.odex
Calculator.odex                  VzNav.apk
CityID.apk                       VzWBAClient.apk
DCSStock.apk                     VzWBAClient.odex
DCSStock.odex                    VzWBAService.apk
HtcCalculatorWidget.apk          VzwLBSPerm.apk
HtcCalculatorWidget.odex         WifiRouter.apk
HtcCarPanel.apk                  WifiRouter.odex
HtcCarPanel.odex                 amazonmp3.apk
HtcFMRadio.apk                   com.htc.FMRadioWidget.apk
HtcFMRadio.odex                  com.htc.FMRadioWidget.odex
HtcFacebook.apk                  com.htc.FriendStreamWidget.apk
HtcFacebook.odex                 com.htc.FriendStreamWidget.odex
HtcFootprints.apk                com.htc.MusicWidget.apk
HtcFootprints.odex               com.htc.MusicWidget.odex
HtcFootprintsWidget.apk          com.htc.StockWidget.apk
HtcFootprintsWidget.odex         com.htc.StockWidget.odex
HtcLockScreen.apk                com.htc.TwitterWidget.apk
HtcLockScreen.odex               com.htc.TwitterWidget.odex
HtcPhotoWidget.apk               htcbookmarkwidget.apk
HtcPhotoWidget.odex              htcbookmarkwidget.odex
HtcTwitter.apk                   htccalendarwidgets.apk
HtcTwitter.odex                  htccalendarwidgets.odex
Mail.apk                         htcmailwidgets.apk
Mail.odex                        htcmailwidgets.odex
Quickoffice.apk                  htcmsgwidgets.apk
Stock.apk                        htcmsgwidgets.odex
Stock.odex                       teeter.apk
VVM.apk                          teeter.odex

after removing widgets, follow instructions here to clear up trace remains from the widget list. You'll get the default home screen layout, but the widget list will be cleaned up.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
For all you wanting the official 2.2 etc, etc...

It was leaked









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=737400

Stock 2.2 sense rom, everything works, but you have to upgrade the radio manually.

Yessir! I actually posted a link for this myself a few pages back. I have, however, opted to wait for the OTA. But everyone I've been reading about loves the update.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Saw that, and I also saw that Skyraider is now 1.9b.

But, isn't it sort of a gamble to manually update the radio? I had heard you can get screwed doing it.

Never mind, you can apparently downgrade the radio to the stock one incase Verizon changes it before the the official Froyo drops. Link is







YouTube- Droid Incredible Downgrade.

Higgins, Skyraider 2.0 was just released, and it is based off of this leaked 2.2, and I guess everything is working. Should I run the unofficial, or Skyraider?

Decisions decisions.


----------



## Lt.JD

Thanks Higgins! I did the radio update + root + flash it was pretty easy except that titanium back up and busy box didn't want to work till after flash so I lost all my settings.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Thanks Higgins! I did the radio update + root + flash it was pretty easy except that titanium back up and busy box didn't want to work till after flash so I lost all my settings.

Titanium only works with root, so you could have made a nandroid backup, performed root, ran titanium, then flashed, but thats the kind of thing that bites you after the fact.









Also, i've updated the radio on every phone i've had and not once had an issue with it.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Titanium only works with root, so you could have made a nandroid backup, performed root, ran titanium, then flashed, but thats the kind of thing that bites you after the fact.









Also, i've updated the radio on every phone i've had and not once had an issue with it.

and yeah... a nand backup from a 1.0 radio and 2.1 system wouldn't work so hot after the new flash+install.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Titanium only works with root, so you could have made a nandroid backup, performed root, ran titanium, then flashed, but thats the kind of thing that bites you after the fact.









Also, i've updated the radio on every phone i've had and not once had an issue with it.

No, the worst part is that I had root... but busy box wouldn't install till I flashed. Well I have titanium backup now of all my apps and settings now plus a nandroid back up of my stock rom.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
No, the worst part is that I had root... but busy box wouldn't install till I flashed. Well I have titanium backup now of all my apps and settings now plus a nandroid back up of my stock rom.

Oh, that could be a problem.

Hope you didn't lose anything too important, only thing i need backed up is some app data so my accounts are automatically signed in and aknotepad.

EDIT: Looking around the market and found two cool apps. One is called Bump which allows you to share your contact card, photos, or apps by simply bumping phones together. The other is photoshop mobile which apparently can do some simple photo editing right on the device including blur/effects. Haven't tried either but i figured you guys might like to try them.


----------



## Sozin

I'm so glad to have an unofficial Official 2.2 update on my DInc. Only thing I need to find out is about is custom kernels for SetCPU.


----------



## Pheatton

Getting close to an official OTA!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
I'm so glad to have an unofficial Official 2.2 update on my DInc. Only thing I need to find out is about is custom kernels for SetCPU.

Note that last time i checked, the hydra kernels were for 2.1 only; using it on a 2.2 rom will give you a boot loop.


----------



## Pheatton

Anyone have a setup by step for this new 2.2 rom?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Anyone have a setup by step for this new 2.2 rom?


Follow the instructions on the thread i posted, there is a section for both rooted and non-rooted phones.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=737400


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Anyone have a setup by step for this new 2.2 rom?


Quote:

Non Rooted

1. Download dinc_ota.zip, rename it to update.zip and place it in the root of your SDCARD.
2. Now boot into recovery and apply the zip.
2a. adb reboot recovery if powered up or Power + Volume Down then select Recovery.
2b. Now hit Power + Volume Up to bring up the Recovery menu.
2c. Now select apply update.zip
3. Go to Settings > About phone > Software information > Baseband version and verify that it's 2.05.00.06.11.
4. Now download and run Unrevoked 3 to root and install ClockworkMod recovery.
5. Now you can go ahead and do a Full Wipe then install the Stock Froyo rom.
1. Just follow what he says
2. When you try to get into recovery mode... you'll see a red triangle with an exclamation point don't pull the battery like I did just keep hitting Power+ Volume Up.

Quote:

9) Flashing Custom Roms

Download a ROM that you want to try. One of the roms from here are a good starting point: http://inc.sodpit.com/. They are mostly stable might get a few random reboots.
Steps:

1. Download Rom of your choice
1a. Right now, there might be two ROM types, a nandroid backup and an update.zip type file. For right now, I recommend sticking with the update.zip kind. These instructions are meant for it, but I just want you to make sure you know which type it is before you try to flash it.
2. Copy and Paste the downloaded file onto sdcard. Make sure it is not in any directory's of SD card, just on the sdcard (the "root" of it).
3. Verify it's there using Astro or some other File Manager just to be safe.
4. Download and Run Titanium Backup from the Market if you haven't already. (If you don't have it, get it, it's must have for root users.)
a. Select Menu, Batch, Backup user apps. (in Titanium Backup)
b. let it run, this will take some time.
5. When that's done open your command prompt, navigate to your sdk\ools directory, and type "adb reboot recovery" (Not within adb shell, but in command prompt in that directory. I'm not going to explain how to do this because it's already explained above. Also, if you're flashing roms then you're already familiar with it, or maybe you shouldn't be flashing roms ).
6. Do "Wipe data/factory reset" and "wipe cache partition" in Recovery **This WILL WIPE your phone**
7. Select "install zip from sdcard", then select "choose zip from sdcard", then select the name of the zip you want to install.
8. When that's done reboot your phone, once your done setting up all the settings, download titanium backup from the market again, and set that up.
9. In Titanium, Select Menu, Batch, Restore User apps.

After that's done you'll have all your apps that you had before, data included, with a fresh new rom to try out. Hope this helps!!

All credit for these instructions goes to tcbert2010, they were suggested to me, and I liked them. I modified them a BIT, so they make more sense to me and hopefully to you. See post #2 in Original Thread = http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...08#post6953608
You don't have to use adb at all... after you've used unrevoked 3. Just go back into recovery mode and do "Wipe data/factory reset" and "wipe cache partition"


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
1. Just follow what he says
2. When you try to get into recovery mode... you'll see a red triangle with an exclamation point don't pull the battery like I did just keep hitting Power+ Volume Up.

You don't have to use adb at all... after you've used unrevoked 3. Just go back into recovery mode and do "Wipe data/factory reset" and "wipe cache partition"

More indepth instructions









Welcome to the world of custom roms.


----------



## Pheatton

Might have to attempt this this weekend.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Anyone using SkyRaider 2.0?

I am at the moment, but I'd like to try a Vanilla approach. Should I go with the vanilla leak or possibly JagerRom? Any experience with Jager? Or should I stick with SkyRaider (it is very nice)


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
Anyone using SkyRaider 2.0?

I am at the moment, but I'd like to try a Vanilla approach. Should I go with the vanilla leak or possibly JagerRom? Any experience with Jager? Or should I stick with SkyRaider (it is very nice)

I heard Jager wasn't good, but i haven't tried it myself.

By "vanilla" do you mean stock or no sense?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


Anyone using SkyRaider 2.0?

I am at the moment, but I'd like to try a Vanilla approach. Should I go with the vanilla leak or possibly JagerRom? Any experience with Jager? Or should I stick with SkyRaider (it is very nice)


I was using 1.9a, and I liked it a lot. But I just flashed the leaked 2.2 to my DInc and won't go back to Skyraider.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I heard Jager wasn't good, but i haven't tried it myself.

By "vanilla" do you mean stock or no sense?


Yes it is not good







. Had it for about five minutes before I flashed back. Yes Skyraider will have a vanilla/no Sense 2.2 soon I believe.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I heard Jager wasn't good, but i haven't tried it myself.

By "vanilla" do you mean stock or no sense?


Yea. I meant No Sense. But I realize the stock leak is Sense, and didn't mean to confuse anyone.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I was using 1.9a, and I liked it a lot. But I just flashed the leaked 2.2 to my DInc and won't go back to Skyraider.


Why won't you go to Skyraider 2.0? Is the stock leak better in any way?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Yes it is not good







. Had it for about five minutes before I flashed back. Yes Skyraider will have a vanilla/no Sense 2.2 soon I believe.


I kinda wanna try no sense, but I do kinda like it. Right now I like the SR 2.0.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


Yea. I meant No Sense. But I realize the stock leak is Sense, and didn't mean to confuse anyone.

I kinda wanna try no sense, but I do kinda like it. Right now I like the SR 2.0.


Theres a skyraider build without sense, but Cygenomod is considered the best "vanilla" experience. The incredible builds are not nearly as polished as skyraider and it restarts once in a while, but my favorite rom so far is CM6.


----------



## hometoast

I was going to post here, but we're already at 500 posts so I created another thread asking why people do or mostly don't like Sense UI. http://www.overclock.net/mobile-phon...l#post10171025


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
More indepth instructions









Welcome to the world of custom roms.









Haha... I didn't want to do a adb shell if I didn't have to.


----------



## Ghsoqn8465

Would you guys saying rooting is better than going stock?

Also, you guys have any recommendations for a bigger battery than the stock battery?


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scuzz*


Would you guys saying rooting is better than going stock?

Also, you guys have any recommendations for a bigger battery than the stock battery?


For a bigger battery grab a HTC Touch Pro 2 battery... on root vs. stock. It depends on what you want/need. If you want to overclock and flash rom's your going to need root. It's pretty easy to root with unrevoked now. But if you brick your phone your SOL... stock wins that battle.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scuzz*


Would you guys saying rooting is better than going stock?

Also, you guys have any recommendations for a bigger battery than the stock battery?


I've heard good things about seido's batteries. http://www.seidioonline.com/category-s/4173.htm

get the 3500mah and bumped out back. then if you brick your phone.. it'll really look like a brick.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


For a bigger battery grab a HTC Touch Pro 2 battery... on root vs. stock. It depends on what you want/need. If you want to overclock and flash rom's your going to need root. It's pretty easy to root with unrevoked now. But if you brick your phone your SOL... stock wins that battle.


You'd have to be really, *really* dull to brick using unrevoked. Connect your phone via usb, double click the .exe, watch your phone reset a few times, and select "reboot phone now" when its finished.

Just have to watch out for "oh my phone restarted after clicking this program that clearly states that it will restart my phone, THAT MUST MEAN I SHOULD REMOVE THE USB CORD NOW." I know i did.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


Why won't you go to Skyraider 2.0? Is the stock leak better in any way?


Not necessarily better, but definitely more stable. I love Skyraider, but I had a lot of problems with it; force closes and random reboots and such. I just like knowing my phone won't run into anything like that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


I kinda wanna try no sense, but I do kinda like it. Right now I like the SR 2.0.


Honestly, I had a Droid before I switched the Incredible. I liked it, but the OS didn't have the polished feel to it, and when I got to play with an Incredible, it looks and behaved like I felt Android should, so I opted for that instead. There are things about Sense I don't like, but for the most part I enjoy it over the vanilla experience.

But I know I will try the vanilla Skyraider though. Just to try.


----------



## Cavi

Looks like Evo owners are getting Froyo tomorrow, so we can't be too far behind!


----------



## Sozin

You could have it already.


----------



## losttsol

So, with the Incredible, you have to use a USB cord to tether with PDAnet? You can't Wifi tether to a laptop?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
So, with the Incredible, you have to use a USB cord to tether with PDAnet? You can't Wifi tether to a laptop?

If you root you can use Wireless Tether.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
So, with the Incredible, you have to use a USB cord to tether with PDAnet? You can't Wifi tether to a laptop?

And if you use a custom Froyo rom Wi-fi hotspot is a built in feature next to Wi-fi settings.









I say custom because it will be missing in stock roms, since providers want you to pay extra for it.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
And if you use a custom Froyo rom Wi-fi hotspot is a built in feature next to Wi-fi settings.









I say custom because it will be missing in stock roms, since providers want you to pay extra for it.

Would you consider the leaked 2.2 to be custom? Because I just went ahead and downloaded Wireless Tethering from the Market and it worked just fine.

Screenshot time. Still a work in progress.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Would you consider the leaked 2.2 to be custom? Because I just went ahead and downloaded Wireless Tethering from the Market and it worked just fine.

I would, but wi-fi hotspot is a built in feature for froyo only to be removed if the ISP has a separate tether package. You shouldn't have to download anything to get wi-fi tethering, it should be in your wireless/network settings.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Would you consider the leaked 2.2 to be custom? Because I just went ahead and downloaded Wireless Tethering from the Market and it worked just fine.

Screenshot time. Still a work in progress.










But where are you icons?!

In other news, I installed Alchemy. Damed addictive thing that is!


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
If you root you can use Wireless Tether.

Ok thanks. That is the only thing I like better about Windows phones is that it is so easy to wifi tether. You don't have to root your phone to do it.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
But where are you icons?!

Pfft...who needs icons on the home screen? And actually I only have one screen.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
Ok thanks. That is the only thing I like better about Windows phones is that it is so easy to wifi tether. You don't have to root your phone to do it.

I think with Blackberries you just need to download an app too. Oh well, at least you can do it somehow with Android.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Rooted or Non:

I saw this post on XDA Forums about the 3G-Wifi hotspot of Froyo.
Haven't tried it yet. Use at your own risk (in fear of being charged)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hdialchemy*
Also, for those of you wanting full wifi tethering... This has been posted a few times before but i'll confirm it works with 2.0.1 of Sky Raider... You do NOT need to install any wifi tethering app, you can make a few modifications and run the 3g hotspot instead... This was posted on another forum so all credit goes there, I've simply cleaned it up a little and included here: (thanks outsid0r @ androidforums for the original post that I could find)

Directions to enable built in 3g hotspot (use at your own risk of charges... probably no more likely than using the aftermarket wifi tether app)


> 1) Open your Dialer application and dial ##778 and press call.
> 2) Select Edit mode
> 3) Enter 000000 as the password
> 4) Click Security Settings and then change the S.IP DUN User name to


[email protected] (most likely you'll just be removing something between the @ and vzw3g.com)
5) press the back button and scroll down /select M.IP Default Profile and change your DUN NAI to [email protected] again.
6) press your menu button and hit Commit Modifications.



Source


----------



## Higgins

Just read this. A heads up for anyone wanting root + official 2.2 update.

Quote:

While the leaked OTA 2.2 is fine, and rooted, you might want to consider using it or sitting and waiting when the offical one hits. It's looking pretty likely that the official one will be unrootable for the near future. The almost released and then removed EVO update is extremely secure and removed ALL our exploits. Even the ones we weren't announcing. Just wanted to get this warning out. If you run it, you may be giving up root. I highly advise waiting for safe ways to update.

As soon as we finish s_off (we're getting really close) you won't have to worry about complex flashes to keep a valid signature on zip files as you'll be able to flash anything. Please be patient and wait if you care to be rooted.
Source


----------



## hometoast

Sigh. When will electronic manufacturers realize, we bought the hardware -- it's mine. MINE. If I want to modify it, I should be able to. If I want to set it aflame, I should be able to do that too.


----------



## Sozin

Has anyone seen a significant battery drop with this 2.2 leak? I can't believe how fast my phone is dying, I figured I might set SetCPU but that doesn't work with the new kernel, and I'm not too keen on flashing another one.

Anyone else seen something like this?


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Has anyone seen a significant battery drop with this 2.2 leak? I can't believe how fast my phone is dying, I figured I might set SetCPU but that doesn't work with the new kernel, and I'm not too keen on flashing another one.

Anyone else seen something like this?


Nope, I've noticed some performance issues my phone felt snappier with stock 2.1...


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Nope, I've noticed some performance issues my phone felt snappier with stock 2.1...

Balls. Well, I'm going to flash an undervolted kernel and see if it'll do anything.


----------



## Sozin

Bump.

What do you guys think of buying extended batteries? I'm seriously considering the 3500mah one, even if it adds some bulk to my phone I feel its worth it.


----------



## Pheatton

I have this one for mine. Its great. Instead of getting around 7 hours I normally get 10-12.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


I have this one for mine. Its great. Instead of getting around 7 hours I normally get 10-12.


The stock is 1300 right? That doesn't add any thickness to the phone right?


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
The stock is 1300 right? That doesn't add any thickness to the phone right?

Correct stock is 1300 and correct again it does not add thickness...


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Correct stock is 1300 and correct again it does not add thickness...

Interesting. Need to find a new battery.


----------



## Higgins

I might be getting that extended battery, but i haven't had too much of a problem with running out of juice.

I updated the radio and flashed skyraider 2.0.1. Its nice but for some reason i like cygenomod so much better and can't even stand sense anymore. Cygenomod seems much more polished overall.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I might be getting that extended battery, but i haven't had too much of a problem with running out of juice.

I updated the radio and flashed skyraider 2.0.1. Its nice but for some reason i like cygenomod so much better and can't even stand sense anymore. Cygenomod seems much more polished overall.

I think I'll get the 3500 one with my next paycheck.

I thought about trying out Skyraider to see if I could find some better battery, but haven't gottent around to it. I will try CM6 though.


----------



## Pheatton

You can also try the Touch Pro 2 battery.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
You can also try the Touch Pro 2 battery.

True. It has 1500mah.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
You can also try the Touch Pro 2 battery.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
True. It has 1500mah.

I could, but according to BatteryBoss, they aren't worth it. Even the 1750 didn't preform too hot either, assuming it's the one Pheatton has.


----------



## Higgins

Screenshot time.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Screenshot time.

































Higgins what ROM is that?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Higgins what ROM is that?


CM6.


----------



## Cavi

I have to say, I don't at all like how that looks. Everything looks so generic to me for some reason.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


CM6.











Now what do you have running there?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


I have to say, I don't at all like how that looks. Everything looks so generic to me for some reason.


Might not look as flashy as sense but functionality > looks, and it is much more functional in my experience.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Now what do you have running there?


LauncherPro with some custom icons and widgets. Love it to death.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Might not look as flashy as sense but functionality > looks, and it is much more functional in my experience.


I completely agree.


----------



## Lt.JD

Does CM6 have the full bluetooth stack...? The lack of voice dialing and contact list transfer is killing me!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


LauncherPro with some custom icons and widgets. Love it to death.


Fancy. Any specifics or did you make it yourself?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Does CM6 have the full bluetooth stack...? The lack of voice dialing and contact list transfer is killing me!


No idea, i could see if i can push my contacts to the MS Sync in my car if you want.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Fancy. Any specifics or did you make it yourself?

No idea, i could see if i can push my contacts to the MS Sync in my car if you want.


See if you can do it thanks....


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Fancy. Any specifics or did you make it yourself?


All by my big boy self.

The battery is Battstatt, clock is Digital Clock Widget, then LauncherPro with my own icons.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


All by my big boy self.

The battery is Battstatt, clock is Digital Clock Widget, then LauncherPro with my own icons.


Are all of those available on Sense? Or would I have to be rooted?







I have to admit, yours looks very slick and clean.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Are all of those available on Sense? Or would I have to be rooted?







I have to admit, yours looks very slick and clean.


Yeah you can find them in the Market, no root is required.

LauncherPro won't let you use any HTC Widgets though.


----------



## Cavi

Very cool man, very cool widgets there. I'm almost inclined to ask for your icons! I love the simplicity of yours.

What exactly does LauncherPro do for you? I read about it and it didn't clue me in to anything about it.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Might not look as flashy as sense but functionality > looks, and it is much more functional in my experience.


Can you post a screen of your Dialer?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Can you post a screen of your Dialer?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*












Yeah. The stock dialer kills that.

Anyway... I've downgraded from 2.2 back to 2.1 and related downgraded bootloader. I had so many problems with 3G connection going stale and not being able to reenable. Even though I seemed to get better or more frequent 3G connection at my workplace, when it went out I had to go through a bunch of reboots and re/enabling wifi and 3g.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Very cool man, very cool widgets there. I'm almost inclined to ask for your icons! I love the simplicity of yours.

What exactly does LauncherPro do for you? I read about it and it didn't clue me in to anything about it.


If you want I can post them for you. I'm working on some more.

I don't like HTC's launcher at all, and it never blended well with any of the themes for my phone. I found LauncherPro and haven't gone back. It's allowed me to try and recreate the launcher that stock Froyo has, as well as change the icons like I did to text only ones, which I think looks better.

It's worth a try.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Yeah. The stock dialer kills that.

Anyway... I've downgraded from 2.2 back to 2.1 and related downgraded bootloader. I had so many problems with 3G connection going stale and not being able to reenable. Even though I seemed to get better or more frequent 3G connection at my workplace, when it went out I had to go through a bunch of reboots and re/enabling wifi and 3g.


That is the stock dialer. And I actually like HTC's dialer more.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


If you want I can post them for you. I'm working on some more.

I don't like HTC's launcher at all, and it never blended well with any of the themes for my phone. I found LauncherPro and haven't gone back. It's allowed me to try and recreate the launcher that stock Froyo has, as well as change the icons like I did to text only ones, which I think looks better.

It's worth a try.

That is the stock dialer. And I actually like HTC's dialer more.


Yeah.. I mis-spoke. :/

I'm going to switch to Launcher Pro just so my home screen will finally rotate.


----------



## Higgins

Bah, i guess i'm the only one who enjoys the stock apps.









Rotate is alright, but i turned it off as it got obnoxious at times and would never be used rotated.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


If you want I can post them for you. I'm working on some more.

I don't like HTC's launcher at all, and it never blended well with any of the themes for my phone. I found LauncherPro and haven't gone back. It's allowed me to try and recreate the launcher that stock Froyo has, as well as change the icons like I did to text only ones, which I think looks better.

It's worth a try.


If you could post them, that would be fantastic. Might need to clue me in on how to use them though! lol

I love the simplicity of the text, so clean! Good work.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
If you could post them, that would be fantastic. Might need to clue me in on how to use them though! lol

I love the simplicity of the text, so clean! Good work.

Will do when I get back to my desktop.

Thanks, I got the idea from a thread on XDA, and figured out how to do it myself afterwards.


----------



## turkmenbashi

Ok so last night i was bored and I decided to root my incredible and put the leaked froyo Rom on it. So now that the phone is rooted what sort cool things I can do with it?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turkmenbashi*


Ok so last night i was bored and I decided to root my incredible and put the leaked froyo Rom on it. So now that the phone is rooted what sort cool things I can do with it?


Some apps, the screenshot app i used for example, require root.

The biggest pull for root for me was wireless hotspot. Its unknown if the stock 2.2 will include wireless tether/hotspot but having root gets rid of the question.

Also, i haven't had a reboot with CM6 after turning off wi-fi. Apparently the wi-fi driver is bugged.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turkmenbashi* 
Ok so last night i was bored and I decided to root my incredible and put the leaked froyo Rom on it. So now that the phone is rooted what sort cool things I can do with it?

Tell people you have Froyo and laugh when you see they are still running Eclair.


----------



## turkmenbashi

I gotta admit I really enjoy flash support. is there a way to make custom icons? Or your own intro movie? What kinds of cool programs you guys use?


----------



## Sozin

Anyone still experiencing horrible battery life even after the 1.3.1 update to the Facebook app?

I still need a new battery, this 1300mah is killing me.


----------



## Pheatton

Got the update this morning. I'm still plugged in though. Ill let you know how the 1750 battery fares. Though even with the drain I was still at least at 40% at the end of the day.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Anyone still experiencing horrible battery life even after the 1.3.1 update to the Facebook app?

I still need a new battery, this 1300mah is killing me.

Unlike the previous Facebook app, the new one runs in the background until killed by a task manager. I've had numerous notifications about my facebook messages and been like "well that's new."


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Anyone still experiencing horrible battery life even after the 1.3.1 update to the Facebook app?

I still need a new battery, this 1300mah is killing me.


I haven't had any problem with battery life.

Mine last all day (while I'm awake) with moderate usage. I plug it in every night.
Running SkyRaider 2.2


----------



## Lt.JD

The leaked 2.2 definitely kills the battery quicker than the stock 2.1


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Unlike the previous Facebook app, the new one runs in the background until killed by a task manager. I've had numerous notifications about my facebook messages and been like "well that's new."

I had to revert back to 1.2 even after they updated the 1.3 to 1.3.1, and it was still killing my phone. I read it's good for some people but horrible for others.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
The leaked 2.2 definitely kills the battery quicker than the stock 2.1

Really? Which leak are you running? I can usually get through most of my day while having about 30-40% left. But I still want a bigger battery.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I had to revert back to 1.2 even after they updated the 1.3 to 1.3.1, and it was still killing my phone. I read it's good for some people but horrible for others.

Really? Which leak are you running? I can usually get through most of my day while having about 30-40% left. But I still want a bigger battery.


The one that Higgins posted, also it seems slower than 2.1 stock I get a lot more crashes then before...


----------



## mr.derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turkmenbashi*


I gotta admit I really enjoy flash support. is there a way to make custom icons? Or your own intro movie? What kinds of cool programs you guys use?


Im a droid x owner but you can have customs icons with launcher pro. I use a windows symbol as the app drawer icon









http://androidforums.com/tips-tricks...r-droid-x.html Instructions should work for an incredible.


----------



## RoNNeRT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
The leaked 2.2 definitely kills the battery quicker than the stock 2.1

I was noticing this too to a slight extent. Were you running one of the undervolt Hydra kernels before you flashed to 2.2? I'm thinking this might be the root of the problem for me.


----------



## RoNNeRT

A couple of quick screenies of my homescreens. I love widgets


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoNNeRT*


A couple of quick screenies of my homescreens. I love widgets





































That is a slick setup!!


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoNNeRT* 
A couple of quick screenies of my homescreens. I love widgets




































Tell me what you did for that!

No I wasn't running a special kernel at all.


----------



## RoNNeRT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Tell me what you did for that!

No I wasn't running a special kernel at all.



I'm running Skyraider 2.2 Froyo ROM. Clock is Beautiful Widgets, control widget is Extended Controls, mail widget is Pure Messenger, volume widget is Audiomanager Pro skinned with Transparent Red, and I also have Pure Calendar and Pure Grid Calendar on my other two homescreens that I didn't screenshot. The battery icon is Smooth Super Circle Battery and the app icons are from Jonnybueno. Both can be found on the Droid Incredible Theme subforum of XDA


----------



## Sozin

Damn Ronnert, how can you have all that on your screens? Or even have more than one screen?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Damn Ronnert, how can you have all that on your screens? Or even have more than one screen?


My thoughts exactly. Red + Black is cool and all but it looks way to cluttered IMO


----------



## hometoast

http://unrevoked.com/forever

I need say little else.

Also... 2.15 radio! http://adrynalyne.stfuthxbye.net/radio/2.15.00.07.28/


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


http://unrevoked.com/forever

I need say little else.

Also... 2.15 radio! http://adrynalyne.stfuthxbye.net/radio/2.15.00.07.28/











So Unrevoked forever if I read it correctly allows to have complete control even if we have an unrooted ROM?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


So Unrevoked forever if I read it correctly allows to have complete control even if we have an unrooted ROM?


Bingo.... well, I think you still need to install superuser, but yes.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


So Unrevoked forever if I read it correctly allows to have complete control even if we have an unrooted ROM?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Bingo.... well, I think you still need to install superuser, but yes.


So how will this benefit us?

Also, running 2.2 with a Hyrda kernel?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


So how will this benefit us?

Also, running 2.2 with a Hyrda kernel?


You can (nearly) flash anything over anything else.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unrevoked wiki*

unrevoked forever is a tool to set your Android phone's security level to S-OFF. The security level is a flag stored on the radio; when the flag is S-OFF, the bootloader (HBOOT) will no longer check the signatures of firmware images before flashing them. This allows custom firmware images to be uploaded, including unsigned boot, recovery, splash1, and hboot images (as well as official images that have been modified). When the system is S-OFF, the NAND flash memory protection is also reduced; this allows all partitions (including /system) to be written to while the operating system is booted.

The most substantial benefit of unrevoked forever is that the change is stored in the radio's NV memory; no ENG bootloader is necessary to continue to flash firmware images. *Even if an "unrootable" OTA update is accepted, a device on which unrevoked forever has been run will still be able to reflash a custom recovery image.*


And yeah, I'm using the 2.15 radio with scuccia's ROM. His ROM has the leaked 8/1 image with a bunch of fixes applied and the undervolted hydra kernel I believe.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


You can (nearly) flash anything over anything else.

And yeah, I'm using the 2.15 radio with scuccia's ROM. His ROM has the leaked 8/1 image with a bunch of fixes applied and the undervolted hydra kernel I believe.


So you're saying that I should flash this?

Interesting ROM. Too bad it's got Sense removed. Does the camera work and all that? I flashed one of the undervolted kernels and it stopped the camera from working using the Skyraider 2.2 ROM, so I just gave up on it.


----------



## hometoast

Camera and camcorder all work -- with 720p option and encoding options available.

Sense isn't removed. Just doesn't use the Sense Lock screen. He has (in post #2) all the removed stuff for re-adding via CWM recovery.
It does have the Sense dialer and I reinstalled the HTC keyboard.

*I* would flash it. But for now, *it's irreversible*. Meaning I'd have to use an insurance claim to replace the phone.


----------



## Higgins

Testing out Aiccucs 2.2 lite with several "additions." I'll post some screenies/experience later on. Cyanogenmod is great, but development is piss-poor slow..


----------



## Higgins

This rom is by far my favorite out of all the ones i've tried. Very stable, has a mix of sense apps in, cool boot animation, and is very fast.

-Replaced Launcher pro with ADW launcher
-Added transparent statusbar mod (with round battery)
-Applied several additional .zips for various bug fixes

XDA aiccucs 2.2 Lite thread

XDA Transparent status bar thread

Also, the multitouch DroidX keyboard was updated for Froyo (attached .zip : install via recovery mode)


----------



## Sozin

Higgins do you have to flash the round battery or is it stock?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Higgins do you have to flash the round battery or is it stock?

I had to flash it, and it was included in the transparent status bar .zip.

Just the battery is here.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I had to flash it, and it was included in the transparent status bar .zip.

Just the battery is here.

Yeah I saw it in the changelog. If just the status bar is possible to flash I'm doing that.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Yeah I saw it in the changelog. If just the status bar is possible to flash I'm doing that.

Looks nice, but the dev only has it working correctly with sense roms. Works for me with live wallpapers, but not 100% of the time when using picture wallpapers.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Looks nice, but the dev only has it working correctly with sense roms. Works for me with live wallpapers, but not 100% of the time when using picture wallpapers.


I flashed the ROM, but I couldn't for the life of me sync my Facebook contacts to my phone, so I flashed back to Skyraider. I also tried the status bar, and while it worked, I saw some mess ups while using it, particularly when pulling down the notifications shade.

And I saw you on there, Teh_Higgins.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I flashed the ROM, but I couldn't for the life of me sync my Facebook contacts to my phone, so I flashed back to Skyraider. I also tried the status bar, and while it worked, I saw some mess ups while using it, particularly when pulling down the notifications shade.

And I saw you on there, Teh_Higgins.


I don't mess with facebook contact sync, so i didn't run into that problem. The status bar, unfortunately, was only tested on sense roms.. there will probably be glitches on any other rom except the 2.2 leaked rom.

Haha yeah, "Higgins" was already taken.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I don't mess with facebook contact sync, so i didn't run into that problem. The status bar, unfortunately, was only tested on sense roms.. there will probably be glitches on any other rom except the 2.2 leaked rom.

Haha yeah, "Higgins" was already taken.










I know its not on my end, because when I briefly had my Droid I was able to Facebook sync my contacts, and I actually also ran into that problem running the Vanilla Skyraider rom, so I had to go back to the Sense one.

Do you know when you download a rom through Rom Manager where it goes on your SD card?

I also saw that new Hyrda kernels were released and one of them was included in the rom you are using and that I tried, any idea if I can flash one for Skyraider?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I know its not on my end, because when I briefly had my Droid I was able to Facebook sync my contacts, and I actually also ran into that problem running the Vanilla Skyraider rom, so I had to go back to the Sense one.

Do you know when you download a rom through Rom Manager where it goes on your SD card?

I also saw that new Hyrda kernels were released and one of them was included in the rom you are using and that I tried, any idea if I can flash one for Skyraider?


Maybe its a Sense thing that people tried to transfer over to vanilla?

I do everything through Clockworkmod. Rom manager didn't work for me the first time so i just got used to booting into recovery mode.

You should be able to put one in no problem, but I would look around the hydra website for more info. I've noticed a big difference in battery usage with the undervolted kernel.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Maybe its a Sense thing that people tried to transfer over to vanilla?


Might be, I'm going to leave it alone until it works with Sense.


----------



## Lt.JD

Higgins I liked your ROM but no facebook sync was a deal breaker for me... going back to leaked 2.2 hopefully we get a real 2.2.


----------



## Pheatton

Seems the OTA might be here on 08/18/10....!


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Higgins I liked your ROM but no facebook sync was a deal breaker for me... going back to leaked 2.2 hopefully we get a real 2.2.


What did you go back to? Using Skyradier 2.5.2 right now and loving it.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


What did you go back to? Using Skyradier 2.5.2 right now and loving it.


Apparently facebook sync was fixed and he's going to try it tomorrow.

EDIT: i'll try it out and let you know if it works/how i did it


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Apparently facebook sync was fixed and he's going to try it tomorrow.

EDIT: i'll try it out and let you know if it works/how i did it










I await your response.

Oh, and I ended up successfully flashing the undervolted Hyrda kernel.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I await your response.

Oh, and I ended up successfully flashing the undervolted Hyrda kernel.


Was it difficult? The rom i'm using has the undervolted one and i really like it.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Was it difficult? The rom i'm using has the undervolted one and i really like it.


Was what difficult?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Was what difficult?


Flashing the kernel over. Or was it like a .zip file you just installed via recovery mode?

@ JD and Sozin

Got facebook sync working. Uninstalled facebook for android (if installed); boot into recovery mode and install the "~facebook_updated.zip;" sign into facebook and set it to whatever sync mode you want; finally go into settings, accounts, tap on facebook, and click "sync now."

Basically what you'd normally do to set it up.

EDIT: Since i have it setup already, i'm just going to use it.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Flashing the kernel over. Or was it like a .zip file you just installed via recovery mode?

@ JD and Sozin

Got facebook sync working. Uninstalled facebook for android (if installed); boot into recovery mode and install the "~facebook_updated.zip;" sign into facebook and set it to whatever sync mode you want; finally go into settings, accounts, tap on facebook, and click "sync now."

Basically what you'd normally do to set it up.


It's just a .zip that you flash in recovery. Make sure to nandroid though, if it flashes bad you'll get an endless boot loop.

Interesting. And actually I couldn't get it to sync with the Vanilla Skyraider either. I don't think I can go back to a Senseless Android though, everything is just so polished....


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


It's just a .zip that you flash in recovery. Make sure to nandroid though, if it flashes bad you'll get an endless boot loop.

Interesting. And actually I couldn't get it to sync with the Vanilla Skyraider either. I don't think I can go back to a Senseless Android though, everything is just so polished....


I actually feel like Cyanogenmod is the most polished (screen transitions, app functionality, etc), but since the incredible isn't an official cyanogen device i switched to a different rom.

EDIT: Facebook sync rocks. Pictures, emails, birthdays, phone numbers..









Any way to filter the facebook calendar sync? All 500 birthdays are now going to pop up.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


EDIT: Facebook sync rocks. Pictures, emails, birthdays, phone numbers..









Any way to filter the facebook calendar sync? All 500 birthdays are now going to pop up.


Now you know why I couldn't live out it.

It syncs for you? I had to add the calendar feed to my Google Calendar to get them to show up.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Now you know why I couldn't live out it.

It syncs for you? I had to add the calendar feed to my Google Calendar to get them to show up.


Idk why it synced because there isn't an option to sync.. i just noticed it said someone's birthday for the 18th and when i opened my calendar they were all there.


----------



## RoNNeRT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


My thoughts exactly. Red + Black is cool and all but it looks way to cluttered IMO


I appreciate the comment; don't take any offense but honestly yours looks pretty cluttered too









Anyways, anyone here try out CM6 RC3? I've been running it for several hours now and it seems rock-stable, but internal storage still can't be read by apps.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoNNeRT* 
I appreciate the comment; don't take any offense but honestly yours looks pretty cluttered too









Anyways, anyone here try out CM6 RC3? I've been running it for several hours now and it seems rock-stable, but internal storage still can't be read by apps.

By cluttered, i don't mean the number of widgets as much as i mean the visibility of everything. With no borders or anything on the news/switch widgets it would be difficult to read i feel.

Do you have a link to this CM6 RC3? Last time i checked, Koush only had test 8 out.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
By cluttered, i don't mean the number of widgets as much as i mean the visibility of everything. With no borders or anything on the news/switch widgets it would be difficult to read i feel.

Do you have a link to this CM6 RC3? Last time i checked, Koush only had test 8 out.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=755690


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=755690

Great news. Downloading now.









I feel like i have a problem changing roms.


----------



## Cavi

Another OTA update rumor...

Seems the rumor mill is a buzz over August 18 as the day the Froyo rollout starts for the Incredible.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Another OTA update rumor...

Seems the rumor mill is a buzz over August 18 as the day the Froyo rollout starts for the Incredible.


Cool beans. Been running Froyo for weeks now, but for hesitant users this is good news.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Just flashed CM6 RC3 and so far so good. Was using a 2 week old CM mash up before that had crazy rebooting issues with wifi.

Any way to get that sweet transparent status bar on CM6?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
Just flashed CM6 RC3 and so far so good. Was using a 2 week old CM mash up before that had crazy rebooting issues with wifi.

Any way to get that sweet transparent status bar on CM6?

I'm loving it as well. Not a single reboot.









Not sure, but trying to flash the round battery or the transparent bar gave me a nice reboot loop.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I'm loving it as well. Not a single reboot.









Not sure, but trying to flash the round battery or the transparent bar gave me a nice reboot loop.


You and your flashing of roms....


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


You and your flashing of roms....


Haha

Well that Aiccius or whatever was great, but i couldn't say no to a stable Cyanogenmod with its awesome screen transitions.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Haha

Well that Aiccius or whatever was great, but i couldn't say no to a stable Cyanogenmod with its awesome screen transitions.


It does have an unfortunate name doesn't it? I'm still running it because I'm lazy.

Does the new CM have less or any issues with losing 3G and needing the plane mode toggle to fix it? Or did you not have that issue either with aiccucs?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
It does have an unfortunate name doesn't it? I'm still running it because I'm lazy.

Does the new CM have less or any issues with losing 3G and needing the plane mode toggle to fix it? Or did you not have that issue either with aiccucs?

RC3 is almost a final version. I had data issues with the test builds of CM6 and aiccucs: CM6 couldn't use wi-fi and aiccucs data was very spotty with both 3G and wi-fi. Havene't had any of that with this build.

Played around with some themes last night. Same layout, different look.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
RC3 is almost a final version. I had data issues with the test builds of CM6 and aiccucs: CM6 couldn't use wi-fi and aiccucs data was very spotty with both 3G and wi-fi. Havene't had any of that with this build.

Played around with some themes last night. Same layout, different look.










Gonna try it out now.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Gonna try it out now.

Don't know if it is just me, but it seemed that with the included ADW launcher using the screen cache option resulted in some 16-bit color looking widgets while scrolling between home screens. I installed the ADW launcher from the market and the problem went away.

Just a heads up.


----------



## shortfuse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
Just flashed CM6 RC3 and so far so good. Was using a 2 week old CM mash up before that had crazy rebooting issues with wifi.

Any way to get that sweet transparent status bar on CM6?

ijust downloaded cm rc3 on my droi, if u go to settings, cyamod setting, user interface, notification colors bar color or pull down color u can change it. and make sure u reboot after changes.


----------



## Cavi

Hey Sozin, any word on your custom icons being made available to us?


----------



## Higgins

Well, since i started getting random reboots on CM6 (Was fine for a few days until i did a nandroid restore after screwing up something), i went back to Aiccucs.

Also using launcher pro now since its a bit more polished then ADW launcher.


----------



## Cavi

Yeah I plan on installing launcher pro today. Also, does anyone know of any good apps that store your app info, making it easy to get everything back after a major update?

Just want to be prepared for Froyo, when that comes out in the next 1-3,427,932 months.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Yeah I plan on installing launcher pro today. Also, does anyone know of any good apps that store your app info, making it easy to get everything back after a major update?

Just want to be prepared for Froyo, when that comes out in the next 1-3,427,932 months.


Titanium backup can backup almost any application as well its data. For example i have all my apps + data backed up, so with every fresh rom i can restore facebook already signed in, AK notepad with all my notes, photobucket with auto-upload turned off, etc. It requires root (naturally), but is indispensable as far as i'm concerned when flashing a new rom.

You can also use it to backup everything on your phone so going from one sense rom (or one vanilla rom) to another would retain every setting you set on your phone. That gets kind of messy though if the roms have any differences as you will get flooded with force closes.


----------



## Cavi

Anything available for people who don't root? LOL I just don't feel the need at this moment in time.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Anything available for people who don't root? LOL I just don't feel the need at this moment in time.


Don't think so. Chalk up another great feature unavailable to the "honest" consumer.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Anything available for people who don't root? LOL I just don't feel the need at this moment in time.


Not that i know of. I don't think you could even do it without root as it needs access to /system in order to grab the .apk and /datadata to backup the application's data. While it would be nice, as with any version of linux, there are major limitations when you don't have admin privileges.

As you can see, there are no immediate links to do what you want.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
Hey Sozin, any word on your custom icons being made available to us?









Haha yeah sorry, kind of forgot about that. I'll get them up in a little bit. Any particular apps you want icons of?

And Higgins, Skyraider 3.0 was released, but sadly features a redesigned Sense, something I don't care for at all. I'm unfortunately sticking with 2.5.2 at the moment.

Screenshot time (from left to right). Finally gave it and am attempting to use widgets again.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Haha yeah sorry, kind of forgot about that. I'll get them up in a little bit. Any particular apps you want icons of?

And Higgins, Skyraider 3.0 was released, but sadly features a redesigned Sense, something I don't care for at all. I'm unfortunately sticking with 2.5.2 at the moment.

Screenshot time (from left to right). Finally gave it and am attempting to use widgets again.
























Great looking setup.

Tisk, tisk a speeding ticket....









Wish my calendar was that empty.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Great looking setup.

Tisk, tisk a speeding ticket....









Wish my calendar was that empty.









I like to think its decent enough.

Yes I know, 72 in a 60. Lame.

When I figure out how to add my other calendars it won't be empty.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Haha yeah sorry, kind of forgot about that. I'll get them up in a little bit. Any particular apps you want icons of?

And Higgins, Skyraider 3.0 was released, but sadly features a redesigned Sense, something I don't care for at all. I'm unfortunately sticking with 2.5.2 at the moment.

Screenshot time (from left to right). Finally gave it and am attempting to use widgets again.

Yeah i used the Expresso sense on my phone for a whole two minutes. It just looks like a brick at the bottom of the screen.

Currently bug testing an unreleased version of Aiccucs. It uses the EVO framework, which i don't know if it makes a difference or not but i haven't had a single hiccup or FC so maybe its more stable?

Not much changes on my homescreens haha


----------



## Sozin

Finally using LauncherPro I see.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Finally using LauncherPro I see.

Yep.







I was unaware of how changeable it was, and it is much smoother than ADW launcher.


----------



## Sozin

I've thought about going back to Aiccucs, but it's almost too barebones for me. I can handle ADB and did as much as I could, I just couldn't flash the HTC or even the Droid X/2's keyboard to the rom; it just wouldn't take. That, and I couldn't get Facebook to sync to the phone.

How is that unreleased candidate looking?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I've thought about going back to Aiccucs, but it's almost too barebones for me. I can handle ADB and did as much as I could, I just couldn't flash the HTC or even the Droid X/2's keyboard to the rom; it just wouldn't take. That, and I couldn't get Facebook to sync to the phone.

How is that unreleased candidate looking?


Look at the second post. It has the HTC keyboard addons and stuff.

Droid 2 multitouch keyboard here.

I haven't touched Abd since the old root methods, install those .zips in recovery mode. Note that the droid 2 keyboard replaces the default android keyboard and would not install on top of the "IME + Android" keyboard addon in the first link, so i would pick the stand alone IME keyboard addon.

Its working great as far as stability goes. Facebook sync might not work unless you install the "HTC Facebook" addon, i don't know. I didn't even think it was working, but i woke up this morning to find that i was finally able to log into facebook in the people app (It just said "loading" last night so i gave up) which seemed to be the key as my contacts began updating with facebook info throughout the day.


----------



## hometoast

S-ON has been released too... so my previously irreversable S-OFF hack.. is now reversable! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=765416
Unrevoked team rocks my socks.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Look at the second post. It has the HTC keyboard addons and stuff.

Droid 2 multitouch keyboard here.

I haven't touched Abd since the old root methods, install those .zips in recovery mode. Note that the droid 2 keyboard replaces the default android keyboard and would not install on top of the "IME + Android" keyboard addon in the first link, so i would pick the stand alone IME keyboard addon.

Its working great as far as stability goes. Facebook sync might not work unless you install the "HTC Facebook" addon, i don't know. I didn't even think it was working, but i woke up this morning to find that i was finally able to log into facebook in the people app (It just said "loading" last night so i gave up) which seemed to be the key as my contacts began updating with facebook info throughout the day.


I know about the addons and flashing them, but I hate the 3D Gallery so I had to ADB it out of my rom and throw in HTC's (greatly prefer that one). And I would flash the zip in recovery mode it just wouldn't take, the stock Android keyboard was the only one ever selectable.


----------



## Cavi

Sorry for all the nub questions, but Higgins I like your screen setup as far as the controls on the bottom. They look a touch more simple than sense. Is that from launcher pro or (again... sigh) would I have to root?

I'm trying to wait for official froyo before I root, and even then I'm not going to use a custom ROM. I just want the look to be better


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Sorry for all the nub questions, but Higgins I like your screen setup as far as the controls on the bottom. They look a touch more simple than sense. Is that from launcher pro or (again... sigh) would I have to root?

I'm trying to wait for official froyo before I root, and even then I'm not going to use a custom ROM. I just want the look to be better










It's LauncherPro, doesn't need a root, but you should do it anyway.


----------



## Cavi

LauncherPro from that Frederico Carnales guy? It wants to see my browsing history. Wierd.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


LauncherPro from that Frederico Carnales guy? It wants to see my browsing history. Wierd.


Yeah it wants to see a lot of stuff on your phone, but if you want the launcher you have to do it.

And besides, Google can see everything, why not add one more guy?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


LauncherPro from that Frederico Carnales guy? It wants to see my browsing history. Wierd.


It probably has something to do with the built in widgets and notifications in the dock. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
I know about the addons and flashing them, but I hate the 3D Gallery so I had to ADB it out of my rom and throw in HTC's (greatly prefer that one). And I would flash the zip in recovery mode it just wouldn't take, the stock Android keyboard was the only one ever selectable.

Yeah the 3D gallery is more flashy, but is extremely slow loading the thumbnails.

I've had no problems, but i have been flashing the droid 2 keyboard right after flashing any rom and before the first boot even. Don't know if that has anything to do with it, but like i said i was unable to install it after using the rom for a little bit.


----------



## Pheatton

OTA should be starting tonight/tomorrow. There is a leak out that from what users are saying is the actual update.

Android Central


----------



## Higgins

Good news. Now for roms built on the actual Froyo build.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Good news. Now for roms built on the actual Froyo build.










Yep which I why I was in no hurry for loading a different ROM just yet.


----------



## Cavi

http://twitter.com/VZWSupport/status/22269887877

!!

Official VZW Support Twitter feed confirms Froyo OTA officially starts TODAY!

It will most likely be a staggered roll out, like they did with the Droid, but in either case, AWESOME NEWS!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
http://twitter.com/VZWSupport/status/22269887877

!!

Official VZW Support Twitter feed confirms Froyo OTA officially starts TODAY!

It will most likely be a staggered roll out, like they did with the Droid, but in either case, AWESOME NEWS!

Indeed, great news.


----------



## hometoast

So does this mean I should be prepared to reset back to stock to receive the OTA?


----------



## Pheatton

Or wait for the update.zip to be made available for download.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Or wait for the update.zip to be made available for download.

heh... durr, forgot about that.


----------



## Cavi

Yeah, but I'm wondering how I'm going to keep all my contacts/apps and all that jazz. The update will surely wipe everything lol


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
Yeah, but I'm wondering how I'm going to keep all my contacts/apps and all that jazz. The update will surely wipe everything lol

Your contacts aren't synced with your google account? That's the best way to keep your contacts.

As for apps => Titanium Backup is the best. Get the donate version and you won't regret it. 1 touch backup (or scheduled), 1 touch restore (donate version only)

I wipe full everytime a new SkyRaider rom is released. It takes me just a few minutes to log into the apps that come pre-installed, reload my apps etc, and tweak my homescreens (if it's messed up from the restore) then I'm back in business.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
Your contacts aren't synced with your google account? That's the best way to keep your contacts.

As for apps => Titanium Backup is the best. Get the donate version and you won't regret it. 1 touch backup (or scheduled), 1 touch restore (donate version only)

I wipe full everytime a new SkyRaider rom is released. It takes me just a few minutes to log into the apps that come pre-installed, reload my apps etc, and tweak my homescreens (if it's messed up from the restore) then I'm back in business.

Yeah all my contacts that have gmail accounts are synced, but that won't prevent them from being wiped from my phone. I use that "link" button to link the contacts on my phone, to contacts on my gmail. So it doesn't transfer any information, it just consolidates them in my list of contacts. So I'm not sure how you are able to avoid it...?

What do you mean by donate version of Titanium Backup? It's not free? What will it backup? I also don't have an SD card (yet) if that makes any difference.


----------



## Pheatton

For my backup/restores I use MyBackup Pro. Cost money but I think its well worth it. Can backup apps and all phone info including setup. Can back up to local CD card and online.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
Yeah all my contacts that have gmail accounts are synced, but that won't prevent them from being wiped from my phone. I use that "link" button to link the contacts on my phone, to contacts on my gmail. So it doesn't transfer any information, it just consolidates them in my list of contacts. So I'm not sure how you are able to avoid it...?

What do you mean by donate version of Titanium Backup? It's not free? What will it backup? I also don't have an SD card (yet) if that makes any difference.

All of my contacts are in Gmail under Contacts. They are then synced to my phone. The option is under Settings > Accounts > My Gmail account. What I'm guessing you have contacts on your phone but they didn't originate in Gmail? Google is the best place to keep your contacts for a smartphone because it's so easy to get them back.

I read an earlier post of yours and realize you don't have root, therefore Titanium backup is useless to you. But it's a great program... get to rooting your phone!







You should probably pick up a cheap SD card as well.


----------



## Cavi

Bah.

Who knew I would be so phone ******ed? Thanks for the assistance. I think an sd card for the phone is going to be coming my way tomorrow via micro center. Is there an app or a function that will take all the phone contact info and automatically transfer it to your gmail contacts?


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

I hope that all of the DInc users got their Froyo update today.


----------



## Higgins

Just found this. Makes the sense launcher look like the froyo launcher.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=764935










Might go back to a sense rom and see how i like that launcher.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Just found this. Makes the sense launcher look like the froyo launcher.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=764935

Might go back to a sense rom and see how i like that launcher.

I have the Virtuous 2.0 ROM installed, and I still like Launcher Pro much better. Even for the little tweaks.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
I have the Virtuous 2.0 ROM installed, and I still like Launcher Pro much better. Even for the little tweaks.

Thanks, i might use that rom to test out sense again.


----------



## Sozin

Bump. I miss you guys let's keep talking.

Just NAND unlocked and am about to flash the official OTA update.


----------



## Higgins

I'm thinking of putting Unrevoked forever on my incredible so i can use metamorph themes.

The newest Skyraider RC returned to the original homescreen grid, i might try it out to see how some themes look.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I'm thinking of putting Unrevoked forever on my incredible so i can use metamorph themes.

The newest Skyraider RC returned to the original homescreen grid, i might try it out to see how some themes look.


Yeah I saw that he released people were having problems with overlapping, I've also always wanted to try Metamorph themes...but I still just don't like the look of 3.0 for some reason.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Yeah I saw that he released people were having problems with overlapping, I've also always wanted to try Metamorph themes...but I still just don't like the look of 3.0 for some reason.


A guy made a semi-transparent mod for rosie and ported the semi-transparent status bar to metamorph to match. I want to try that out since sense is smoother then both ADW and launcherpro.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I'm thinking of putting Unrevoked forever on my incredible so i can use metamorph themes.

The newest Skyraider RC returned to the original homescreen grid, i might try it out to see how some themes look.

Do it. It's reversible now. DOOO EEET!

I just got KingKlick's newest BFS kernel up and running on Virtuous 2.2 ROM. It's SOOO fast.


----------



## Pheatton

Froyo goodness!!!


----------



## Cavi

Found a link to the official update.zip
http://android.clients.google.com/pa...lease_sign.zip

If you're interested! Download to root of your phone, go to settings, about phone, and it should recognize and ask to install.









I really really wanted to wait for the OTA to hit my device, but I might just jump the gun and do this.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Found a link to the official update.zip
http://android.clients.google.com/pa...lease_sign.zip

If you're interested! Download to root of your phone, go to settings, about phone, and it should recognize and ask to install.









I really really wanted to wait for the OTA to hit my device, but I might just jump the gun and do this.


Nice!

The only thing I have left to do is to replace the HTC keyboard with something more sane (sooo tired of it adding custom stuff to dictionary too easily).


----------



## Cavi

... and now I can't figure out how to move the update.zip out of my 'download' folder and into my root folder... ASTRO seems to not want to do it.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Found a link to the official update.zip
http://android.clients.google.com/pa...lease_sign.zip

If you're interested! Download to root of your phone, go to settings, about phone, and it should recognize and ask to install.









I really really wanted to wait for the OTA to hit my device, but I might just jump the gun and do this.


Might give this a go on my moms phone. Does it erase anything?

Quote:



Nice !
The only thing I have left to do is to replace the
HTC keyboard with something more sane (sooo
tired of it adding custom stuff to dictionary too
easily ).


http://www.forum.xda-developers.com/...d.php?t=753156

Best keyboard I've used.

I installed both skyraider and virtuous today, and I just couldn't not go back to accicus. Seems I like a mix of stock and sense elements best.

EDIT : Opera is horrible at posting on ocn.. I've edited this post atleast 7 times.


----------



## Cavi

I can't seem to get the package to the root directory of my device, only to root of /sdcard.

So, This is the step by step for it in that case:

Quote:



Instructions:

*Note 1*- This is for stock non-rooted users ONLY.

1. Download the update.zip file from here. (DIRECT FROM GOOGLE.)
2. Drop the file on the root of your SD card. (Meaning, don't put it in any folder.)

*MAKE SURE IT'S NAMED UPDATE.ZIP!

3. Turn your phone off.
4. Press and hold the Volume Down and Power at the same time to boot into HBOOT.
5. When the white HBOOT screen appears, use the volume button to move down to "RECOVERY."
6. Press the Power button to select "RECOVERY."
7. When the triangle and exclamation appears, hold the Volume Up and Power button at the same time.
8. Using the volume button, scroll down to "apply sdcard:update.zip" and select it.
9. Your phone will now update!
10. It could take some time, so be patient. When it reboots, you are on official 2.2. Yay!


Source


----------



## Pheatton

DO NOT put that file in the root of the device! It only needs to be in the root of the SD card. I used a spare blank one for this.

It also does not wipe the phone. I did have to do a factory reset since the some of the built in widgets were acting up.


----------



## Cavi

It won't let me put it in the root for the device anyway, I think you have to be rooted to have access to it.

I performed the manual update myself tonight and everything is working smoothly! Pheatton, which widgets were acting up? So far I only found the twitter for sense one was acting up, but I never used it anyway. Calendar seemed to be working perfectly though.


----------



## Higgins

Looks like i'm going back to Cyanogenmod.







(Now that the final build is released)
I'll post screens later.


----------



## fraudbrand

Verizon/HTC seems to be rolling out the 2.2 update today. I got my over the air update this morning and im now on Froyo. However a coworker who got his phone a month later hasnt gotten the upgrade yet.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fraudbrand* 
Verizon/HTC seems to be rolling out the 2.2 update today. I got my over the air update this morning and im now on Froyo. However a coworker who got his phone a month later hasnt gotten the upgrade yet.

It'll definitely take time.. they roll out the OTA's over time. Imaging everyone hitting the network at the same exact time for that 100MB file.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
It'll definitely take time.. they roll out the OTA's over time. Imaging everyone hitting the network at the same exact time for that 100MB file.









We'd get a glimpse of what its like to be on the AT&T network.


----------



## Pheatton

For me the Youtube and main clock/weather one was acting up. Youtube would not let you access the app at all and the weather/clock would only display info for one city, like New York or something.


----------



## Higgins

So i installed Cyanogenmod 6.0.1 being stable build #1. Adw launcher is no longer hesitant, everything feels very smooth, and the included music app is better then any i found on the market.

The home screens that have stuff on them:


Left to right:
Ability to reboot directly into recovery mode, a view of google + droid2 keyboard, lock screen, and notification bar.


Using the rEVOlution theme found here with the evolution font package.


----------



## Cavi

I like your battery indicator higgins...


----------



## Pheatton

Holy cow!!!. I think that pushed me over the edge, might have to root for that ROM.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


I like your battery indicator higgins...


Part of the rEVOlution mod.

Sense version here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Holy cow!!!. I think that pushed me over the edge, might have to root for that ROM.












Do a nandroid, that way you can always revert back if you want to.


----------



## Pheatton

Hmm have to look that up this weekend.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Hmm have to look that up this weekend.


Hit me up if you need any help.


----------



## Sozin

Rocking Virtuous 2.5 right now with the KingKlick BFS 2 kernel, don't know about battery life yet but I hope it's good.

Sorry Higgins, I meant Virtuous, not Atticus. I would like to see a newly updated Atticus though.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Rocking Atticus 2.5 right now with the KingKlick BFS 2 kernel, don't know about battery life yet but I hope it's good.

Link?


----------



## Simca

Hey guys, just wanted to stop by and say hi. I quit ocn, but wanted to let you know they are releasing Android 2.2 now. I installed mine yesterday. Droid eye at boot up. 720p video and all. Most noticeably the flash 10.1

Anyway, hope you all enjoy it. Bye.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simca* 
Hey guys, just wanted to stop by and say hi. I quit ocn, but wanted to let you know they are releasing Android 2.2 now. I installed mine yesterday. Droid eye at boot up. 720p video and all. Most noticeably the flash 10.1

Anyway, hope you all enjoy it. Bye.









Thanks for stopping in quickly.

Higgles, you got any feedback on the D2 keyboard? I'm ready to dump Virtuous for CM soon. (I know -- even after my ravings of Sense ... some of it is driving me nuts) (also, nice taste in music)


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Hey guys, just wanted to stop by and say hi. I quit ocn, but wanted to let you know they are releasing Android 2.2 now. I installed mine yesterday. Droid eye at boot up. 720p video and all. Most noticeably the flash 10.1

Anyway, hope you all enjoy it. Bye.


Bye









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*









Thanks for stopping in quickly.

Higgles, you got any feedback on the D2 keyboard? I'm ready to dump Virtuous for CM soon. (I know -- even after my ravings of Sense ... some of it is driving me nuts) (also, nice taste in music)


Its great. Same style as the vanilla android keyboard but has multi-touch and is skinned differently. The multitouch is very useful if you end up hitting multiple keys while texting; it doesn't ignore them like a normal keyboard would, also you can do things like hold shift + push letter like a desktop keyboard.

Awesome. Though if you want to make it look like my screens you'll have to grab the revolution theme. The music app i found is one of the apps included in the theme but i can post the .apk up if you don't want to use the theme.

Make sure you update your radio to the latest 2.15. I left mine on 2.05 and was getting reboots and call disconnects. Had to reinstall but haven't had any of that since.


----------



## Lt.JD

Higgins!!!!! I needs you... I need a new ROM the leaked 2.2 is killing me. Is their a way to get the OTA 2.2 onto a rooted phone? Or should I just get a better custom ROM. I know this stupid to you but I need the Facebook integration thanks.

Edit: why is it so dead in here


----------



## hometoast

Which ROM are you running Lt?


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Which ROM are you running Lt?

Leaked 2.2 ROM


----------



## hometoast

Try SkyRaider or Virtuous or Aiccucs... all sense roms and all of them I was able to sync contacts and calendars with facebook.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Higgins!!!!! I needs you... I need a new ROM the leaked 2.2 is killing me. Is their a way to get the OTA 2.2 onto a rooted phone? Or should I just get a better custom ROM. I know this stupid to you but I need the Facebook integration thanks.

Edit: why is it so dead in here


Look no further.

Virtuous is the best sense rom IMO. Mostly stock feel with necessary tweaks, additions, etc.

I would recommend updating to the latest radio. Had some call disconnecting issues when running an older radio with newer roms.

EDIT: Aiccucs is an awesome rom, but it does not have the sense launcher.


----------



## hometoast

I went back to Cyanogen when I found out Angry Birds doesn't run on Sense for me. D:


----------



## Sozin

Alright who has an the second most up to date Google Voice build? The newest one pretty much kills the app in terms of performance.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Alright who has an the second most up to date Google Voice build? The newest one pretty much kills the app in terms of performance.

I don't have an .apk, but i haven't noticed any performance hit from the newest leaked build with the widget.

Surprise, surprise i am running the Redemption 1.9 rom now: A sense rom with the rEVOlution theme cooked in. CM6 was murdering my battery life, but this one with the undervolt+overlock hydra kernel my batter still has around 40% by the end of the day opposed to under 10%.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
I went back to Cyanogen when I found out Angry Birds doesn't run on Sense for me. D:

ROFL, angry birds force closes on stock 2.2 for me


----------



## Pheatton

Im waiting for some ROMs for my latest acquisition....

Care to guess what it is?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Im waiting for some ROMs for my latest acquisition....

Care to guess what it is?

Aiccucs?
Virtuous?
Skyraider?
Cyanogenmod?
Stock?


----------



## hometoast

Ruby?
Redemption?
SuperDuperMOD-o-million?


----------



## Pheatton

No, no. New hardware not software.


----------



## Higgins

Droid X?
Droid 2?
Evo?


----------



## Lt.JD

Droid X is my guess

Higgins what radio version are you running.


----------



## Pheatton

Nope picked up the Fascinate. Rooted already and removed most of the VZW bloatware. Going to run the lagfix tonight on it.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Nope picked up the Fascinate. Rooted already and removed most of the VZW bloatware. Going to run the lagfix tonight on it.

Nice.

Any advantages you've noticed?


----------



## maxhudson

Hey guys.

Just ordered an HTC Incredible.

I was wondering what the best ways to root it and make it fast were. Anyone wanna help me out?

Thanks


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Nice.

Any advantages you've noticed?

Very good screen, like size the over the DROID X(its just too big), VERY thin, nice and light. I have only just rooted it so tonight its lag fix and then removing some more bloatware. The lag fix, from what others have said, really speeds up the phone.

Im really waiting for some ROMs. Touch Wiz is not my cup of tea, its buggy and lags a lot. Plus its missing, what I would call, basic widgets and functionality. I really miss the HTC Calendar widget. Might go back to the Inc until some good ROMs are out.

I will get some caparison shots up tonight of the Inc and Fascinate.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxhudson* 
Hey guys.

Just ordered an HTC Incredible.

I was wondering what the best ways to root it and make it fast were. Anyone wanna help me out?

Thanks


I would use unrevoked.


----------



## Lt.JD

Higgins gmail fails to work in Virtuous ROM force closes every time....

Me, the idiot forgot to wipe it... *facepalm*


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Higgins gmail fails to work in Virtuous ROM force closes every time....

Me, the idiot forgot to wipe it... *facepalm*

Lol, so is it any different after wiping it?

And i'm running the most recent 2.15 radio.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Lol, so is it any different after wiping it?

And i'm running the most recent 2.15 radio.

Yes! It feels faster and also not getting a lot of force closes and the keyboard is much snappier.


----------



## maxhudson

When i get my phone later today, how to i make it so i can update to 2.2? That will enable me to fully use hulu correct?


----------



## Cavi

It should just update itself. In the event it doesn't:

Go to Settings --> About Phone --> Software Update


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Yes! It feels faster and also not getting a lot of force closes and the keyboard is much snappier.


Great news!

I'm actually back on a sense rom.








It has the rEVOlution theme cooked in with a custom transparent rosie launcher. 
Even on the "stable" releases of Cyanogenmod, i was still getting random reboots which drove me to find another rom yet again.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Great news!

I'm actually back on a sense rom.








It has the rEVOlution theme cooked in with a custom transparent rosie launcher. 
Even on the "stable" releases of Cyanogenmod, i was still getting random reboots which drove me to find another rom yet again.


Haha are you growing to like Sense? How do you like the rEVOlution theme it seems pretty cool.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Haha are you growing to like Sense? How do you like the rEVOlution theme it seems pretty cool.


I didn't, but using it theres subtle differences and touches they've put in which i'm starting to like. The screen previews will always piss me off though since they come up all the time, what a useless feature. 
I like the rEVOlution theme, and have used it on the last few roms, but the main reason i didn't like sense is that i felt like i lost some of the screen to the sense launcher and the honkin' phone button. Now that its transparent and the middle button is the app drawer its great.

Heres a shot of my home screen for rosie.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxhudson*


When i get my phone later today, how to i make it so i can update to 2.2? That will enable me to fully use hulu correct?


The 2.2 has the flash player built in but Hulu still blocks it from playing on your phone. Might try the Skyfire browser, it might let you play it then. If you want to update it take a look at this post over at AndroidCentral.


----------



## Jodiuh

Hey guys!

How's the battery life now that there's been time for rom love? Get any better? Anyone have one of the newfangled LCD displays?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Hey guys!

How's the battery life now that there's been time for rom love? Get any better? Anyone have one of the newfangled LCD displays?

Using the Hydra undervolt + overclock kernel and i'm getting fantastic battery life. Unplugged since 8am and sitting at 41%.

EDIT: Next project









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=781455


----------



## Jodiuh

That is fantastic news. I always loved the fire engine red battery compartment of this phone. I read somewhere that you can get red/clear battery covers now.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
That is fantastic news. I always loved the fire engine red battery compartment of this phone. I read somewhere that you can get red/clear battery covers now.

Yep! the new Super LCD Incredible haven't hit the shelves yet. They're slated to launch sometime later this quarter.

@ Higgins... I like it but I want to lay low on the flashing for a week or so... it takes forever to restore all my texts.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Yep! the new Super LCD Incredible haven't hit the shelves yet. They're slated to launch sometime later this quarter.

@ Higgins... I like it but I want to lay low on the flashing for a week or so... it takes forever to restore all my texts.


Its a widget you use with launcher pro. No flashing required.

EDIT: Glad i have an AMOLED INC

http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/13/s...versus-amoled/


----------



## maxhudson

do the lcd incredibles really look that much worse?

theyre just as sharp correct?

I have a few Qs about battery life too:

How long does it last if say i sent 100 text messages and spend an hour on the internet on it?

How long does it last if i am constantly webbrowsing with the brightness on half?


----------



## Pheatton

Higgins, that the HD2 running Android correct?


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Higgins, that the HD2 running Android correct?

Yeah Higgy baby I want that layout. That's awesome looking!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Higgins, that the HD2 running Android correct?

I think its the Aria or something. I'll play around with it and put up some screens when it looks nice.

HD2:









EDIT:

Quote:

How long does it last if say i sent 100 text messages and spend an hour on the internet on it?

How long does it last if i am constantly webbrowsing with the brightness on half?
It all depends on how you use it.
- Wifi uses less battery then 3g
- text messages use the handshake between your cell and the tower which doesn't use much battery at all


----------



## Pheatton

Oh you were talking about the software part of it. I do like the WinPhone 7 layout but gotta have my widgets.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Oh you were talking about the software part of it. I do like the WinPhone 7 layout but gotta have my widgets.

I won't be getting rid of my widgets, but this is a cool alternative to icons.


----------



## maxhudson

if i upgrade to froyo will it keep all my data? also will sense still be on it?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxhudson* 
if i upgrade to froyo will it keep all my data? also will sense still be on it?

I think so.
Yes.

Also, i tried the whole visualized desktop business and it didn't tile correctly after playing with it for a long time o i gave up. Oh well.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I think so.
Yes.

Also, i tried the whole visualized desktop business and it didn't tile correctly after playing with it for a long time o i gave up. Oh well.

I'm totally going to try though because that looked amazing on the evo (the phone pictured).


----------



## maxhudson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I think so.
Yes.

Also, i tried the whole visualized desktop business and it didn't tile correctly after playing with it for a long time o i gave up. Oh well.

visualized desktop?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
I'm totally going to try though because that looked amazing on the evo (the phone pictured).

I had to use ADW launcher because i don't really want to buy Launcher Pro Plus, and there was a large gap between the pictures. Maybe launcher pro plus won't have that problem, or maybe i made the pictures wrong.


----------



## rx7racer

I'm a little behind the time but I finally went and grabbed one of these up. Glad I did as it blows my htc touch with winmo out the door with a ninja kick and a back hand to the face just because it can.







Of course that's not too hard to accomplish.

So I have gathered some great info from browsing through this thread, and found some useful apps and places to get apps.









Only bad thing is the battery dies way too quick, just using the calc for an exam and it went dead after 3hrs. That's pretty lame, I guess standby mode is where it's at unless you really need to use this phone.









Look forward to gathering some more info and learning how to extend battery life. All the iphone people I know just laugh at me now.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7racer*


I'm a little behind the time but I finally went and grabbed one of these up. Glad I did as it blows my htc touch with winmo out the door with a ninja kick and a back hand to the face just because it can.







Of course that's not too hard to accomplish.

So I have gathered some great info from browsing through this thread, and found some useful apps and places to get apps.









Only bad thing is the battery dies way too quick, just using the calc for an exam and it went dead after 3hrs. That's pretty lame, I guess standby mode is where it's at unless you really need to use this phone.









Look forward to gathering some more info and learning how to extend battery life. All the iphone people I know just laugh at me now.










The battery sucks major nuts the first few weeks. Using a custom rom + undervolted kernel gives a huge boost to battery life.


----------



## maxhudson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


The battery sucks major nuts the first few weeks. Using a custom rom + undervolted kernel gives a huge boost to battery life.


im having some issues with batt life.

how do i use a custom rom and undervolt? i can only do about 2-3hrs as well.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxhudson*


im having some issues with batt life.

how do i use a custom rom and undervolt? i can only do about 2-3hrs as well.


You have to root before either of those.

Connect your incredible to a computer and run the tool from unrevoked.com.

Go to the XDA forums and pick out a rom. Virtuous is one of the best "stock feel" roms with many necessary changes, i'm running the Redemption rom, and this kernel is really good.


----------



## maxhudson

What's the best guide on how to do this?

Btw I'm writing on my incredible at the moment with the equivalent of swore and its an absolutely amazing phone. I have to say I like it much more than an iphone.


----------



## hometoast

Got my 2150mah battery installed. It *definitely* helps!


----------



## Pheatton

Yep, in mine I have the 1750 and when I upgraded to the 2.2 battery life improved a lot.


----------



## maxhudson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Got my 2150mah battery installed. It *definitely* helps!


how much improvement was there?

Also how much batt life improvement would i see from undervolting to 800mhz? would it affect speed at all really?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxhudson*


how much improvement was there?

Also how much batt life improvement would i see from undervolting to 800mhz? would it affect speed at all really?


Using the undervolted hydra kernel yielded a very noticeable boost for me. I just let it run at stock speed, but you might get a bigger boost if you underclock it to 800.


----------



## maxhudson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Using the undervolted hydra kernel yielded a very noticeable boost for me. I just let it run at stock speed, but you might get a bigger boost if you underclock it to 800.


hydra kernal?

how much of a boost did you get and was there any performance hit at stock speed at all?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxhudson*


hydra kernal?

how much of a boost did you get and was there any performance hit at stock speed at all?


http://www.hydrakernel.net/

My battery used to be below 10% by the end of the day (8am - 11pm) and using the undervolted kernel i would have around 40% by the end of the day. Now i'm using a different kernel, but hydra are the most popular alternative kernels.

If anything, it feels faster because it still runs at 1ghz but more efficiently through various tweaks included in the modified kernel.


----------



## maxhudson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


http://www.hydrakernel.net/

My battery used to be below 10% by the end of the day (8am - 11pm) and using the undervolted kernel i would have around 40% by the end of the day. Now i'm using a different kernel, but hydra are the most popular alternative kernels.

If anything, it feels faster because it still runs at 1ghz but more efficiently through various tweaks included in the modified kernel.


how do i install the kernal once ive rooted the phone?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxhudson*


how do i install the kernal once ive rooted the phone?


Same as any rom or modification. Boot into recovery mode and install via .zip.


----------



## maxhudson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


You have to root before either of those.

Connect your incredible to a computer and run the tool from unrevoked.com.

Go to the XDA forums and pick out a rom. Virtuous is one of the best "stock feel" roms with many necessary changes, i'm running the Redemption rom, and this kernel is really good.


where do i download this kernal?


----------



## Midnite8

Was wondering if it is true that the new Incredibles don't have the AMOLED screens anymore


----------



## Pheatton

As of a certain date, yes they will only be SLCD screens.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Midnite8*


Was wondering if it is true that the new Incredibles don't have the AMOLED screens anymore


Yes sir, new ones have SLCD screens.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/13/s...versus-amoled/

Can't say theres any huge difference, but watching movies/shows on an AMOLED screen is amazing to say the least.


----------



## Midnite8

Hey guys I'm having trouble with my micro SD card, for some reason when I put it in my adapter for the computer, it doesn't recognize is, I checked in the phone and it's detecting it, it's already formatted too. I tried my other micro sd cards and they still are detected by my computer


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Midnite8* 
Hey guys I'm having trouble with my micro SD card, for some reason when I put it in my adapter for the computer, it doesn't recognize is, I checked in the phone and it's detecting it, it's already formatted too. I tried my other micro sd cards and they still are detected by my computer

Is your phone rooted?

The only next step is to try the card in a different computer.


----------



## Midnite8

Nope it's not rooted, I even tried on a laptop, didn't work either.

I also encountered another problem today, when I plug in my wall charger to the phone, it keeps toggling Charging on and Off. I tried both my extended battery and original battery, still the same thing. I was charging it perfectly fine yesterday.


----------



## Ghsoqn8465

Hey guys I need some help here.

I'm struggling with battery life. It usually lasts me about 7 hours or so at the most. There isn't a lot of web surfing happening. I check my e-mail a few times a day, maybe surf one website for about 5 minutes (at most) and send a decent amount of texts. I dunno what the deal is, but all of a sudden my phone has been dying much more quickly than it used to. Here is a list of my apps that I'm running - AppBrain List. I was wondering if any of these apps could be the problem. Also if you could recommend me a better battery life app than juicedefender than by all means do so. Any help anyone can give me would be great. Thanks guys.


----------



## Cavi

Not sure if this is your problem, but if you have the weather channel widget active on a screen you often visit, that thing sucks some juice. I had it for awhile and noticed a vast increase in battery usage. Once I removed it, battery life went back to normal for me.


----------



## Ghsoqn8465

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
Not sure if this is your problem, but if you have the weather channel widget active on a screen you often visit, that thing sucks some juice. I had it for awhile and noticed a vast increase in battery usage. Once I removed it, battery life went back to normal for me.

I tried this and still saw similar battery usage and so I took off a couple of my other widgets as well. I am also looking into buying a bigger battery. I think I read somewhere (possibly in this thread) that it comes with a 1500mAh battery and you can purchase a 1750mAh battery without taking away the slimness of the phone. Is this true? Does anyone know?


----------



## Higgins

Stock battery is 1300mah, touchpro battery is 1500 (which will fit an Inc), and the extended slim Siedo is 1750.


----------



## Higgins

Currently running the Redemption Rom with the undervolted Hydra kernel. Live wallpaper is Light Grid.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*











Currently running the Redemption Rom with the undervolted Hydra kernel. Live wallpaper is Light Grid.


Been running every release of SkyRaider since it came out. No updates on it for over a month.

Took a look at Redemption. It's looking pretty amazing. Going to backup and try it now


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*











Currently running the Redemption Rom with the undervolted Hydra kernel. Live wallpaper is Light Grid.


My EYES! They burn!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


My EYES! They burn!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Just went to Redemption R-EVO-lution.

Apparently Lou will not be updating Redemption Rom anymore.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=799679


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


Just went to Redemption R-EVO-lution.

Apparently Lou will not be updating Redemption Rom anymore.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=799679










Funny, i just flashed to that last night.









Like it so far.


----------



## Sozin

I think I'm going to flash that rom right now, looks like everything works too.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Redemptive Rom 1.7 Out and Updated


----------



## Higgins

Revolution is by far my favorite rom. It's basically the same thing as Redemption Rom, except it uses EVO framework and has nifty transitions/animations.


----------



## Sozin

Really into pixel art for some reason.


----------



## Sozin

Running the new 1.8 Redemption Revolution rom with the matte blue theme and loving it.


----------



## Cavi

So how often do you change? It almost seems more trouble than it's worth changing as much as you do









PS, my gf is from Toledo. Have we been through that convo yet?


----------



## Pheatton

So now that I have rooted my Fascinate I'm ready to tackle the Incredible. I imagine that all I need is Unrevoked 3 correct? Then just run that and bam done?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
So how often do you change? It almost seems more trouble than it's worth changing as much as you do









PS, my gf is from Toledo. Have we been through that convo yet?

Just about every time I see a new rom I install it and see what it's about. I left RR by the way, didn't like how it's themed. Now I'm looking for something else.

No, we haven't discussed that yet.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Just about every time I see a new rom I install it and see what it's about. I left RR by the way, didn't like how it's themed. Now I'm looking for something else.

No, we haven't discussed that yet.

Wait, so as of 3 hours ago you are loving RR and the Blue Matte Theme. Now 3 hours later you have left RR completely? Themes can be changed.

Maybe I'm just confused. Still on 1.7 at the moment. Haven't gone to 1.8 yet. Will do later today.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
So now that I have rooted my Fascinate I'm ready to tackle the Incredible. I imagine that all I need is Unrevoked 3 correct? Then just run that and bam done?

Yep, you can do Unrevoked 3 or Forever. Forever allows you to do anything to your phone (splash screens for one) and even flash a custom rom if on a stock and unrooted rom.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Just about every time I see a new rom I install it and see what it's about. I left RR by the way, didn't like how it's themed. Now I'm looking for something else.

No, we haven't discussed that yet.

Don't like RR, or the blue theme? I downloaded 1.8 to flash later today, i'm still on 1.6.1.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
Wait, so as of 3 hours ago you are loving RR and the Blue Matte Theme. Now 3 hours later you have left RR completely? Themes can be changed.

Maybe I'm just confused. Still on 1.7 at the moment. Haven't gone to 1.8 yet. Will do later today.

You can never be too fickle.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Don't like RR, or the blue theme? I downloaded 1.8 to flash later today, i'm still on 1.6.1.

I liked aspects of the theme, but without knowing how to change the parts I didn't like (pull down bar for instance), I decided to just go back until I find another theme that I like entirely.


----------



## Pheatton

Well know I have a rooted Incredible and Fascinate!


----------



## Higgins

Just ordered a white battery cover. Will post some pictures when i get it.


----------



## Sozin

Amazon.com: Seidio Innocell 3500 mAh Extended Life Battery for HTC Droid Incredible (Black): Cell Phones & Accessories
I want it. Bad.


----------



## Higgins

I recommend you guys check out Music PlayerPro. Has a ton of features such as art work downloading (you can choose your own), skins, and a few widgets. First paid app i've bought.

http://www.appbrain.com/app/music-pl...tbig.playerpro


----------



## Higgins

For any sense users, you can get the clock with the flip animations ported from the DesireHD here.

Quote:



Original Desire HD sense clock
http://www.mediafire.com/?n1ng2911cm0agra

Flat black sense clock
http://www.mediafire.com/?jw0bnxdiha8g7hr


Using the original-looking clock on Revolution 1.8, and it adds a little polish when the clock refreshes/advances.


----------



## cookies4breakfast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Amazon.com: Seidio Innocell 3500 mAh Extended Life Battery for HTC Droid Incredible (Black): Cell Phones & Accessories

I want it. Bad.


Great Googly Moogly! its like a freaking book in your pocket (but I would imagine the battery life being good haha)


----------



## Pheatton

Going back to my Incredible today. Need to restore my Fascinate back to stock and start over again...


----------



## Higgins

Lockscreen


----------



## Pheatton

Looks like Im selling my Fascinate.

Incredible HD


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Looks like Im selling my Fascinate.

Incredible HD
















Looks identical to the DesireHD from that angle. An awesome successor for sure.


----------



## Pheatton

From what people can tell it is the Desire HD. So spec wise its going to be great.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Looks identical to the DesireHD from that angle. An awesome successor for sure.


On a different matter:

Swapping phones is just a matter of turning off the Fascinate and dialing *228 to activate the Incredible correct?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
On a different matter:

Swapping phones is just a matter of turning off the Fascinate and dialing *228 to activate the Incredible correct?

I think you would have to activate it first. You can do it online on the verizon website for free i think.


----------



## Pheatton

Ok that makes sense.


----------



## SpunkyXL

Just re-did my lockscreen..looks slick


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 
Just re-did my lockscreen..looks slick










You using Widget locker or similar to get the weather on the the screen?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Lockscreen


















Where'd you get that one? I looks sexy.
I just switched to Virtuous with the rEVOlution theme, so not sure if I can mod the stock screen easily or not.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Where'd you get that one? I looks sexy.
I just switched to Virtuous with the rEVOlution theme, so not sure if I can mod the stock screen easily or not.


Courtesy of Sozin.









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=814054

Used the modified (larger) one further down the page, and modified widgetlocker using the .PNG files posted.


----------



## Sozin

It seems like my battery dies quicker and quicker every day. I really need an extended one. And a new rom.


----------



## savagebunny

What rom and kerenl would you guys recommend or should I not even mess with it since it already comes with Froyo


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 
What rom and kerenl would you guys recommend or should I not even mess with it since it already comes with Froyo

I'm quite partial to Virtuous. Redemptive Revolution is also nice.

As far as kernels, the Hydra ones are my favorite, and can be installed through the roms listed above.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
It seems like my battery dies quicker and quicker every day. I really need an extended one. And a new rom.

The newer builds of rEVOlution have fantastic battery life (with the default kernel).

Trying out Cyanogenmod 6.1 since they changed quite a bit. No more random reboots.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
The newer builds of rEVOlution have fantastic battery life (with the default kernel).

I saw he is finally coming close to his own theme for it, I think I'm going to wait to try it out then.

My biggest complaint is the RR logo in the pulldown notification slide.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
I saw he is finally coming close to his own theme for it, I think I'm going to wait to try it out then.

My biggest complaint is the RR logo in the pulldown notification slide.

I hate the RR in the notification bar, and he removed it with his sexy sense theme.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I hate the RR in the notification bar, and he removed it with his sexy sense theme.

Wait...is that:

Quote:

Redemptive rEVOlution 1.9 MD5=5e461d378b5c7f582b738ac5daa91d03
http://www.multiupload.com/AP9FRXYGQ1

Sexy Sense White Battery Mod Version 1.9 MD5=9de5778f467077d8eb5188ca0d30d1a5
http://www.multiupload.com/WBVODLN5MA
?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Wait...is that:

?

Yep. 1.9+ has his new sexy sense theme with swappable transitions (using fly on my phone).


















Not anything radically different ATM, just some subtle tweaks. 2.0 is supposed to have more changes and such.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Yep. 1.9+ has his new sexy sense theme with swappable transitions (using fly on my phone).


















Not anything radically different ATM, just some subtle tweaks. 2.0 is supposed to have more changes and such.

I love that you included a shot of the pull down notification shade.

You get me.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I love that you included a shot of the pull down notification shade.

You get me.












Personally like the look of the Alphaburst theme better, but i guess theres a lot of under the hood changes in 1.9 (and he's porting the theme over eventually) so i'm trying it out with 1.8 on nandroid backup.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*











Personally like the look of the Alphaburst theme better, but i guess theres a lot of under the hood changes in 1.9 (and he's porting the theme over eventually) so i'm trying it out with 1.8 on nandroid backup.


To be honest, I don't like the transparent pull down menu.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


To be honest, I don't like the transparent pull down menu.


Hmm, i like it because i feel like the huge block of white looks so plain and like unused space. What are you running?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Hmm, i like it because i feel like the huge block of white looks so plain and like unused space. What are you running?


1.9 with the sexy sense white mod. I guess I don't like the fact that the items that get listed in the pull down menu blend in with it; it's hard to see it sometimes with the grey on grey and black text theme.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


1.9 with the sexy sense white mod. I guess I don't like the fact that the items that get listed in the pull down menu blend in with it; it's hard to see it sometimes with the grey on grey and black text theme.


It may depend on your background. The one i'm using, lightgrid pro, is constantly changing and infinately customizable making notifications pretty easy to read.


----------



## Sozin

You've got to be kidding me. I just flashed 1.9 and he just released 2.0, a full wipe is required too.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


You've got to be kidding me. I just flashed 1.9 and he just released 2.0, a full wipe is required too.


Haha yeah he said 2.0 was dropping today. Thought you had been running 1.9 since it has been out for a few days. He is almost working at Google speed.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Haha yeah he said 2.0 was dropping today. Thought you had been running 1.9 since it has been out for a few days. He is almost working at Google speed.

Yeah, I'm not going to upgrade, I like my theme right now.

I'm going to order the Seidio 1750mah battery right now, mostly because it seems to give a few more hours with decent usage over the stock battery, which I want, but also doesn't require a new back.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Yeah, I'm not going to upgrade, I like my theme right now.

I'm going to order the Seidio 1750mah battery right now, mostly because it seems to give a few more hours with decent usage over the stock battery, which I want, but also doesn't require a new back.


I was eying the Seidio for a while, but i rarely have my battery run out so it wouldn't be worth it for me.

Also, i switched roms (again







). WarmTwoPointTwo. Didn't like the direction Lou was taking Redemptive. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=809985


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I was eying the Seidio for a while, but i rarely have my battery run out so it wouldn't be worth it for me.

Also, i switched roms (again







). WarmTwoPointTwo. Didn't like the direction Lou was taking Redemptive. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=809985











I've been fighting with my phone trying to get better battery life, but I couldn't win. So, a new battery will arrive tomorrow, hopefully it works out better.

A new rom? Jeez, I was just starting to like the look of this one. I don't like the keyboard for the WarmTwoPointTwo, is the standard HTC one preloaded? I have never had any luck flashing different keyboards. Also looks like the transparent task bar doesn't work with LauncherPro. Is there a mod to remove the notification icon?

Also, you see he added that stupid RR logo in the pull down shade in 2.0? Guess who's not flashing that one.


----------



## Cavi

Wow higgins... that might be the first ROM on here that I've seen that I might actually consider rooting for. That looks nice and clean.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I've been fighting with my phone trying to get better battery life, but I couldn't win. So, a new battery will arrive tomorrow, hopefully it works out better.

A new rom? Jeez, I was just starting to like the look of this one. I don't like the keyboard for the WarmTwoPointTwo, is the standard HTC one preloaded? I have never had any luck flashing different keyboards. Also looks like the transparent task bar doesn't work with LauncherPro. Is there a mod to remove the notification icon?

Also, you see he added that stupid RR logo in the pull down shade in 2.0? Guess who's not flashing that one.


I liked what he had going with the clean look of that alpha burst and minimal branding, but now he has "RR" every where and people making blue/red/superman themes in his thread.

I use the Droid2 multitouch keyboard on all my roms. Just install the .zip via recovery.
http://www.mediafire.com/?9yawjq9weakbl9y
Theres a link to the un-modded HTC keyboard in the OP as well.

Transparent mods only work on the sense launcher or on the lock screen if using an alternate launcher. What notification icon?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Wow higgins... that might be the first ROM on here that I've seen that I might actually consider rooting for. That looks nice and clean.


Exactly why i tried it. Very professional with minimal branding except for a very cool bootscreen.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I liked what he had going with the clean look of that alpha burst and minimal branding, but now he has "RR" every where and people making blue/red/superman themes in his thread.


As soon as I saw the RR logo on the pull down, I shook my head and started looking elsewhere for roms.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I use the Droid2 multitouch keyboard on all my roms. Just install the .zip via recovery.
http://www.mediafire.com/?9yawjq9weakbl9y


Interesting, I'll have to try it. I assume the rom only comes with the one keyboard?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Transparent mods only work on the sense launcher or on the lock screen if using an alternate launcher. What notification icon?


Yeah, I figured as much. I like the look for the mod, but I love LauncherPro. The location icon I mean. Most roms nowadays have it disabled by default.


----------



## Lt.JD

I think its time for a new ROM getting tired of the stock android look what are you guys recommending these days?


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Exactly why i tried it. Very professional with minimal branding except for a very cool bootscreen.


I might give this a shot tonight (my first time doing anything like this lol) Any tips for a first timer?

I looked over that thread, it seems to have everything in it I would need. I expecially want the transparent title bar and the themed launcher pro... the latter looks especially sexy.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Interesting, I'll have to try it. I assume the rom only comes with the one keyboard?


Sometimes i had trouble flashing keyboards, but i haven't had any problems since i started flashing it right after the rom .zip and before first boot.

Quote:



Yeah, I figured as much. I like the look for the mod, but I love LauncherPro. The location icon I mean. Most roms nowadays have it disabled by default.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...&postcount=277

Going to try it out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


I think its time for a new ROM getting tired of the stock android look what are you guys recommending these days?


See:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I was eying the Seidio for a while, but i rarely have my battery run out so it wouldn't be worth it for me.

Also, i switched roms (again







). WarmTwoPointTwo. Didn't like the direction Lou was taking Redemptive. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=809985












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


I might give this a shot tonight (my first time doing anything like this lol) Any tips for a first timer?


Go to Unrevoked.com and run the tool with your phone plugged in to your computer (turn on debugging mode - settings-applications-development). The tool will install a custom recovery image allowing you to install roms+apps, wipe the phone, backup+restore the phone, etc. 
After you successfully root the phone (unrevoked should tell you, and the phone should be at a black/green screen), boot regularly, and go into the market to install/run "busybox." This allows programs to gain root access. Unrevoked should have installed "superuser" but install that from the market if it didn't. 
To backup the programs on the phone download "titanium backup" which will backup apps + data for you to restore on your new rom.

To boot into recovery mode turn off your phone then hold down the power+vol down buttons until you get to the white bootloader screen. Select recovery and hit the power button.

To backup your phone in case you want to go back, while in recovery mode select "backup/restore" and hit "backup." It takes a while so sit tight. If anything goes wrong you can restore that image and your phone will be exactly how it was when you backed it up.

Quote:



I looked over that thread, it seems to have everything in it I would need. I expecially want the transparent title bar and the themed launcher pro... the latter looks especially sexy.


Transparent title bar has some graphical glitches. You can see uneven pieces of the GUI behind it when using the notification bar, for example. I reflashed to turn it off.


----------



## Cavi

That's good info... but there's 2 options for unrevoked. 3 and forever... which am I after? The "forever" one comes with an ass ton of warnings. lol


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
That's good info... but there's 2 options for unrevoked. 3 and forever... which am I after? The "forever" one comes with an ass ton of warnings. lol

Forever is a permanent option and will allow you to re-root your phone in the event of an unrootable OTA update (which happened to the EVO at one point). It allows you to change the splash screen when the phone first boots which is why i used it, but Unrevoked 3 works the same besides that.


----------



## Cavi

Got it flashed and good to go. I flashed your suggested keyboard, but nothing looks different? Or is it different and just the same color now? Maybe I'm just not aware of the small changes









Also, your link in the other thread with the new title bar... it's an attachment and therefore I can't get to it without becoming a member of there. Can you get it on mediafire or something?







I'm referencing the no location/alarm/clock mod.

Thanks for all the help Higgs!


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
Also, your link in the other thread with the new title bar... it's an attachment and therefore I can't get to it without becoming a member of there. Can you get it on mediafire or something?







I'm referencing the no location/alarm/clock mod.

http://www.mediafire.com/?n82y178bfdb3hmq

Still haven't switched roms. The white and black theme I've got going on with RR is growing on me. Oh, and my 1750mah battery should be arriving today.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
http://www.mediafire.com/?n82y178bfdb3hmq

Still haven't switched roms. The white and black theme I've got going on with RR is growing on me. Oh, and my 1750mah battery should be arriving today.

Hah! Wrong one (he told me the transparent one has a slight graphical glitch, so I'm going to avoid it)... this is the one I'm after: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...&postcount=280
Second one down on that list.
Who am I kidding, I'm registering on XDA now lol

Now I see where you guys spend a lot of your time









And you both are totally right. As soon as I rooted and flashed I was like  and now I'm hooked. Warm2.2 blows my mind.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
Hah! Wrong one (he told me the transparent one has a slight graphical glitch, so I'm going to avoid it)... this is the one I'm after: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...&postcount=280
Second one down on that list.

Now I see where you guys spend a lot of your time









*And you both are totally right. As soon as I rooted and flashed I was like  and now I'm hooked. Warm2.2 blows my mind*.











Warm is definitely a very polished rom. Lou with his Redemptive roms was almost there, but he changed the entire look of his rom and turned to the comical world of obnoxious branding.

EDIT:

Quote:

Got it flashed and good to go. I flashed your suggested keyboard, but nothing looks different? Or is it different and just the same color now? Maybe I'm just not aware of the small changes
You have to change keyboards. Tap+hold a text box, hit 'input method' and select multi-touch keyboard.


----------



## Sozin

I think I'm going to Warm right now.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
I think I'm going to Warm right now.

Do it.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
EDIT:

You have to change keyboards. Tap+hold a text box, hit 'input method' and select multi-touch keyboard.









...

words cannot express the awesomeness.

Someone already has my name on XDA and what that happens I get reluctant to join LOL


----------



## Sozin

Interesting, failed to install twice, but after a redownload, installed fine. Booting up right now.

The suspense. She kills me.

//

Flashing the stock font and now the menu bar. Other than that I like it so far.


----------



## Higgins

I started a movement!


----------



## Cavi

Higgins can you get that notification bar mod on mediafire for me? Can't get to the attachments on XDA. I want the one you use I believe, the no location/alarm/clock one. Is that possible?









And the transparent one looks funky right? I'll just avoid that for now if that's the case.


----------



## Sozin

Meh. I don't like it. Moreso, the look of it. I tried to restore back to my RR backup, but it was corrupted somehow, so now I'm back to my Virtuous rom.

I don't feel like flashing again.


----------



## savagebunny

So I rooted by phone, and I installed Titanium backup and says I don't got root privileges? What gives?


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


So I rooted by phone, and I installed Titanium backup and says I don't got root privileges? What gives?


Get "superuser" from the market. That might fix it.


----------



## savagebunny

Said that Superuser was unsuccessful installing.

I ran the Unrevoked3 app, it said that the phone was rooted, I've only had this phone for 1 day total now and still learning it


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Higgins can you get that notification bar mod on mediafire for me? Can't get to the attachments on XDA. I want the one you use I believe, the no location/alarm/clock one. Is that possible?









And the transparent one looks funky right? I'll just avoid that for now if that's the case.


Attached the one i'm using with no location/alarm/clock.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Meh. I don't like it. Moreso, the look of it. I tried to restore back to my RR backup, but it was corrupted somehow, so now I'm back to my Virtuous rom.

I don't feel like flashing again.


sadface.jpg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


So I rooted by phone, and I installed Titanium backup and says I don't got root privileges? What gives?


Make sure you have busybox and superuser installed. You can get them both in the market.


----------



## savagebunny

Okay well that was really weird.

Under Titanium Backup, it said I didn't have root, but Busybox said I did. So I clicked the "Problems?" button on Titanium backup, and it fixed my issue and now TB says its root. Really weird


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


Okay well that was really weird.

Under Titanium Backup, it said I didn't have root, but Busybox said I did. So I clicked the "Problems?" button on Titanium backup, and it fixed my issue and now TB says its root. Really weird


Weird. Maybe something happened when it originally asked for root.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
sadface.jpg

I want to like it, I really do, but for some reason it just came off as meh.

Also, my extended battery just came. I get that I have to charge it longer than other batteries, but does the phone need to be off or can I have it on and charge?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
I want to like it, I really do, but for some reason it just came off as meh.

Also, my extended battery just came. I get that I have to charge it longer than other batteries, but does the phone need to be off or can I have it on and charge?

Theres a reason there are so many roms, so i get you.

When the incredible came out, i read a lot of people said the best thing to do for the battery was to charge it for 24 hours before even turning the phone on. Thats what i did and i have pretty good battery life.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Attached the one i'm using with no location/alarm/clock.









You might as well be made of sex. Because my phone is... and you're largely responsible for it being that way.

But seriously, thanks for all the pointers/links/general how-to knowledge. It's helped me a long way!


----------



## Sozin

lulz

Lou removed all the RR bull**** from his rom.

Quote:

Well you asked and I listened Sexy Sense 2.0 NO BRANDING Patch has been released. This patch will remove "Redemptive" from the App Drawer Title Bar the "RR" Logo from the Notification Pull Down Bar the "RR" Animated Sync Icons and the "RR" Sync Widget.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=799679

Maybe I'll flash it again.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
You might as well be made of sex. Because my phone is... and you're largely responsible for it being that way.

But seriously, thanks for all the pointers/links/general how-to knowledge. It's helped me a long way!

Haha no problem. Glad you're liking the world of custom roms.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
lulz

Lou removed all the RR bull**** from his rom.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=799679

Maybe I'll flash it again.

Saw that, but i despise the look of stock sense. Might have super cool modded EVO framework, but i hate how it looks.

Either way, rEVOlution has lost all the professionalism it had in my eyes.

EDIT: His Redemption is very similar to Warm and they both use modified versions of Manup456's theme.

Purchased widget locker to get rid of the pirate nag.


----------



## Sozin

You think that white battery mod for RR would work on any other roms?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
You think that white battery mod for RR would work on any other roms?

Probably any using EVO framework.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Probably any using EVO framework.


I see. Balls.

However, am loving this extended battery. I've been on it quite a bit since around 10 and I'm only at 50%, whereas a day ago with the stock battery it would have died hours ago. So yeah, I love this thing.

Just an update, still rocking the same charge, only its down to about 30% since I first posted this 15 hours ago. Had a twenty minute phone conversation, did some YouTubing, and have been texting using Google Voice over WiFi.


----------



## Sozin

Any of you guys having issues with 3G drops? As in, you aren't getting 3G at all, when you know you should be? I've been experiencing it with both RR and Virtuous. I'm flashing the lastest stock Froyo to my phone right now to see if it starts working again.

I really don't want to take my phone into Verizon.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Any of you guys having issues with 3G drops? As in, you aren't getting 3G at all, when you know you should be? I've been experiencing it with both RR and Virtuous. I'm flashing the lastest stock Froyo to my phone right now to see if it starts working again.

I really don't want to take my phone into Verizon.


It's happened to me only once... on bone stock 2.2. My buddy (on official 2.2) has had it happen something like three times? Usually rebooting the phone gets it back.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


It's happened to me only once... on bone stock 2.2. My buddy (on official 2.2) has had it happen something like three times? Usually rebooting the phone gets it back.


It's been plaguing me for the last day and a half. I'm back on stock and I'm getting 1X...barely. Think I need to go take it to Verizon.


----------



## Sozin

Back from Verizon. Getting a replacement shipped to me Monday or Tuesday. Now I need to look at how to unroot my phone.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Back from Verizon. Getting a replacement shipped to me Monday or Tuesday. Now I need to look at how to unroot my phone.

http://androidforums.com/incredible-...wngrading.html

Rocking Warm RLS3. Just released yesterday.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
http://androidforums.com/incredible-...wngrading.html

Rocking Warm RLS3. Just released yesterday.









How do you like it? Does it still have Evo branding?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
How do you like it? Does it still have Evo branding?

A little smoother, but i've only been on it for a few hours at this point.

It now has Incredible branding. Here's some screenies for you.


----------



## Sozin

Wow that looks infinitely better.


----------



## Cavi

Oh wow Higgs... they move fast with the updates! I'm going to have to do that tomorrow.


----------



## v1ral

Add me pls..
had my incredible for about a month..
Rooted with unrevoked..hyrakernel #2
v1ral


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v1ral*


Add me pls..
had my incredible for about a month..
Rooted with unrevoked..hyrakernel #2 
v1ral


Added!

@ Higgins thanks for the recommendation... to many kids at my school have DINC with stock need to show them up


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


@ Higgins thanks for the recommendation... to many kids at my school have DINC with stock need to show them up










You got it. Warm is a great rom.


----------



## Cavi

Yeah I updated yesterday... don't really notice many differences but I like seeing the INC instead of EVO everywhere now









I don't like how stock widgets aren't available when running the launcher pro mod.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Yeah I updated yesterday... don't really notice many differences but I like seeing the INC instead of EVO everywhere now









I don't like how stock widgets aren't available when running the launcher pro mod.


That was my issue with the rom, I didn't like all the EVO branding.

Stock widgets? You mean the HTC Sense ones? Buy LauncherPro Plus, the widgets are worth it.

//edit

OVER 900 POSTS AWWWW YEAH


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


That was my issue with the rom, I didn't like all the EVO branding.

Stock widgets? You mean the HTC Sense ones? Buy LauncherPro Plus, the widgets are worth it.

//edit

OVER 900 POSTS AWWWW YEAH


When you say the widgets are worth it... what widgets are you speaking of? Does LauncherPro Plus come with extra special uber widgets I'm not aware of? lol


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


When you say the widgets are worth it... what widgets are you speaking of? Does LauncherPro Plus come with extra special uber widgets I'm not aware of? lol


Yes, yes it does and it's completely worth it.

http://www.launcherpro.com/?p=130

There is a People, Bookmarks, Calendar, Messaging, Twitter, Facebook, and Friends.


----------



## Cavi

Brilliant, thanks


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Brilliant, thanks










And plus, it's always nice to help out developers. Isn't that right Higgins?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


And plus, it's always nice to help out developers. Isn't that right Higgins?


Absolutely.

I purchased widget locker after using a pirated one for a week. The whole custom unlock arrow is done by editing the widget locker.apk and resigning it, but i couldn't get the official apk i downloaded from the market resigned after editing it. Emailed the developer, he emailed me back within 20 min, and we figured it out pretty quick. Ended up being a simple mistake on my end, but he was very helpful and made me less resistant to buy paid apps.

Besides, its like $2 and sitting here in the library listening to pandora, being able to operate it right at the lock screen is awesome.


----------



## Cavi

Hey Higgins... I noticed something different with our lock screens. Yours (the one you posted anyway, post 901) the text lines up perfectly in and around the lock slider. My text seems to all have shifted up a little bit in reference to that lock bar. Any idea why?

It was that case with both releases.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Hey Higgins... I noticed something different with our lock screens. Yours (the one you posted anyway, post 901) the text lines up perfectly in and around the lock slider. My text seems to all have shifted up a little bit in reference to that lock bar. Any idea why?

It was that case with both releases.


Warm uses a different font, so you can flash the default font and fix how the clock looks.

Linky.

Also, they ported over the dialer with black gradient from rEVOlution here. Installing now.


----------



## Sozin

My new phone and case came today. Glad I have two batteries. My 1750 is charging with my replacement.

//edit

Just unrooted my phone and activated my new one. It's so nice not having a dinged up phone.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


My new phone and case came today. Glad I have two batteries. My 1750 is charging with my replacement.

//edit

Just unrooted my phone and activated my new one. It's so nice not having a dinged up phone.


My white battery cover is still back ordered from HTC. Thinking about canceling and just getting it off ebay.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


My white battery cover is still back ordered from HTC. Thinking about canceling and just getting it off ebay.


I never thought to go to eBay and get a cover............................................. ..................


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I never thought to go to eBay and get a cover............................................. ..................


Me neither, but for the same price i might as well just cancel my 3 week old order directly from HTC.

And for anyone who's had their phone go off during class/work, Timeriffic can set custom times for the ringer/vibrate.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


And for anyone who's had their phone go off during class/work, Timeriffic can set custom times for the ringer/vibrate.


^________________________________________^


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Me neither, but for the same price i might as well just cancel my 3 week old order directly from HTC.

And for anyone who's had their phone go off during class/work, Timeriffic can set custom times for the ringer/vibrate.

I really liked http://www.probeez.com/ Setting Profiles. Lets me set times, wifi, gps events and trigger any number of options.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
I really liked http://www.probeez.com/ Setting Profiles. Lets me set times, wifi, gps events and trigger any number of options.

Timeriffic is free though. Don't mind paying for Widgetlocker or lightgrid where they are unique programs, but if there is a free alternative i'll just use that.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Timeriffic is free though. Don't mind paying for Widgetlocker or lightgrid where they are unique programs, but if there is a free alternative i'll just use that.

Yeah, I checked it out, but the other one can trigger changes on gps... which is awesome. Anytime I'm near work, my phone goes to vibrate,,, and back to normal when I leave the area. For just time-based changes though, Timeriffic was slick.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Yeah, I checked it out, but the other one can trigger changes on gps... which is awesome. Anytime I'm near work, my phone goes to vibrate,,, and back to normal when I leave the area. For just time-based changes though, Timeriffic was slick.

Gotcha. Tasker does the same thing, but in college a free program that does a bit less is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Lt.JD

My phone isn't holding a charge anymore its lasting like 6 hours tops... Android System Monitor is telling me its at 1Ghz 60% of the time. I'm not using my phone heavily something seems to be killing my battery. Is it my ROM but why would that happen recently it used to last 24hrs with light use.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
My phone isn't holding a charge anymore its lasting like 6 hours tops... Android System Monitor is telling me its at 1Ghz 60% of the time. I'm not using my phone heavily something seems to be killing my battery. Is it my ROM but why would that happen recently it used to last 24hrs with light use.

Rom?
Kernel?
Installed apps?

Could be a kernel glitch, or some program running in the background that's sucking your battery.


----------



## hometoast

I had a pod cast app every once in a while peg the processor on full until I killed it. Check your apps usage


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Rom?
Kernel?
Installed apps?

Could be a kernel glitch, or some program running in the background that's sucking your battery.

My ROM is Virtuous version 2.6 with a stock kernel.

My list of apps are:

SportsTap
Auto Mount Your SD Card
AppBrain App Market
Wifi Analyzer
Droid TetrÃ*s
Texdro - Desktop SMS
Arity calculator
FxCamera
Titanium Backup ★ root
Pandora Radio
ROM Manager
AndroZip File Manager
Google Maps
Remote Notifier for Android
BusyBox
Key Ring Reward Cards
Wapedia: 4 Wikipedia & more!
Android System Info
Listen
VT Empo Seats
Movies
Lookout Mobile Security
Compass
Handcent SMS
SMS Backup & Restore
Kindle for Android
Wheres My Droid
Barcode Scanner
Google Goggles
Yelp
Gesture Search
Shazam
WeatherBug
Google Chrome to Phone
Simple Last.fm Scrobbler
Coin Flip
AIM
Engadget
OpenTable
Zedge Ringtones & Wallpapers
PdaNet free edition
Multitouch Visible Test
Tapatalk RO - Forum App
Urbanspoon
OurGroceries
IMDb Movies & TV
Last.fm
Facebook for Android
Uninstaller
App Referer
World War™
Ringdroid
Handcent Font Pack1
Handcent Font Pack4
Speedtest.net Speed Test
Handcent Font Pack2
Handcent Font Pack3
Finance
My Maps Editor by Google
Text-To-Speech Extended
Dictionary.com
Mobile Banking
Gmote 2.0
Google Translate
Droidlight LED Flashlight
Gears for Android(TM)
Save MMS
SteamCompanion [Beta]
ShopSavvy Barcode Scanner
Album Art Grabber
Phandroid News
Google Sky Map
Speed
Street View on Google Maps
Flash Player 10.1
View this Android app list on AppBrain

Edit: I think I know what the culprit is I downloaded kik messaging on a friends recommendation recently and I've been googling it and it seems that it kills the battery on Incredible's


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
My ROM is Virtuous version 2.6 with a stock kernel.

My list of apps are:
-snip-

Edit: I think I know what the culprit is I downloaded kik messaging on a friends recommendation recently and I've been googling it and it seems that it kills the battery on Incredible's

Alright. Didn't see any apps that popped out at me as battery killers.

What happened to flashing Warm?


----------



## Sozin

Flashed Warm and am liking it more with the newest release. One thing though, I don't like the modded keyboard and don't like the Droid2 keyboard either. You know where I can find the stock Incredible one? I know in the thread over at XDA he has a link to the stock EVO keyboard, but I don't like that one either.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Alright. Didn't see any apps that popped out at me as battery killers.

What happened to flashing Warm?

I'm going to do it this weekend... needed to have my phone operational 24/7 this week.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Flashed Warm and am liking it more with the newest release. One thing though, I don't like the modded keyboard and don't like the Droid2 keyboard either. You know where I can find the stock Incredible one? I know in the thread over at XDA he has a link to the stock EVO keyboard, but I don't like that one either.

Do you mean the HTC IME keyboard?


----------



## Higgins

Just flashed the DesireZ port, and Wow. Uses the new version of sense, and it makes the phone behave much nicer (more transitions, HTC Hub, *very* smooth). The new HTC sense also includes built-in remote locate/wipe/ring.

Using the "Music Lover" theme:









Notification bar w/recent apps:









"Personalize" screen replaces the "add to homescreen" thing:









Dialer (The status bar pulse-glows green when in call):









Built in skin support:









New HTC car panel:









Built in battery saver:









AuraxTSense theme:









rEVOlution theme:









Really liking the new sense so far, and can't wait for Android 2.3 with google's concentration being the GUI.


----------



## Cavi

So anyone get a notification from verizon about a vcast update? I keep trying to avoid it but it's very persistent about wanting to update.

Rooted with warm2.2 rls3 now... I'm not really wanting to do this vcast update.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


So anyone get a notification from verizon about a vcast update? I keep trying to avoid it but it's very persistent about wanting to update.

Rooted with warm2.2 rls3 now... I'm not really wanting to do this vcast update.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...&postcount=612


----------



## Cavi

That's hot... thanks Higgs.


----------



## Sozin

Higgens, have you noticed any issues with that port?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Higgens, have you noticed any issues with that port?


Sense has been FCing frequently, but i think it was because i was using unofficial skins. Besides that, its been smooth sailing except for no camera. He's putting the camera fix in the next version, so you might want to wait for that if you use the camera a lot.

How huge of a step up this new sense is makes the camera worth it IMO.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Sense has been FCing frequently, but i think it was because i was using unofficial skins. Besides that, its been smooth sailing except for no camera. He's putting the camera fix in the next version, so you might want to wait for that if you use the camera a lot.

How huge of a step up this new sense is makes the camera worth it IMO.


Hrm. I neeeds my camera. I'll be watching for that patch.


----------



## Sozin

With Droids being so cheap nowadays ($150 for a good conditioned one) I think I might buy one to mess around with. I've become bored with my Incredible.


----------



## Higgins

Flashed the Warm RLS4, which dropped today. Really missing the little extras the new sense had, but overall the OS is much more lightweight compared to the Desire port.


----------



## Higgins

The DesireZ port just got a camera patch and it is now going to be my permanent rom for a while. The new sense has so much extra functionality that i really missed using Warm, even if i love the aesthetics.


----------



## Higgins

D-D-Double post. Go campus internet.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


The DesireZ port just got a camera patch and it is now going to be my permanent rom for a while. The new sense has so much extra functionality that i really missed using Warm, even if i love the aesthetics.


what kind of functionality? I'm JUST about to flash Warm RLS4 on a coworkers phone and came here to check first. Going to flash this anyway now... stock sucks. Curious what's different.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


what kind of functionality? I'm JUST about to flash Warm RLS4 on a coworkers phone and came here to check first. Going to flash this anyway now... stock sucks. Curious what's different.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Just flashed the DesireZ port, and Wow. Uses the new version of sense, and it makes the phone behave much nicer (more transitions, HTC Hub, *very *smooth). *The new HTC sense also includes built-in remote locate/wipe/ring.*

Using the "Music Lover" theme:









Notification bar w/recent apps:









"Personalize" screen replaces the "add to homescreen" thing:









Dialer (The status bar pulse-glows green when in call):









Built in skin support:









Built in battery saver:








.


The new sense has HTC hub for downloading new ringtones, notifications, alarms, wallpapers, skins, widgets. It has battery saver that turns off a bunch of stuff to conserve battery. All the HTC apps are tweaked. Everything is very smooth (No stuttering nearly as much as old sense) and polished (actual transition when pushing home like AOSP).

I won't be using a rom that doesn't have the updated sense, but Warm is a very mature rom which might be better for a coworker who might not want to deal with any glitches.


----------



## hometoast

Cool. I'm downloading now anyway since Warm got me stuck at white screen.


----------



## schmidtc89

MIUI rom is the best I have used next to CyanogenMod.

The interface is very original and is very far away from sense since its asop.

Check it out on XDA developers in incredible dev. section.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## celsius1

@Higgins

Are there any glitches you have found with the Desire port? I've been using Virtuous for a while because Jager was giving me too many MMS and stability problems. I'm kind of bored of Virtuous though. Great ROM but I rooted to have cool ROMs and increased functionality and as of right now I'm hitting only 1 out of 2 haha.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *celsius1*


@Higgins

Are there any glitches you have found with the Desire port? I've been using Virtuous for a while because Jager was giving me too many MMS and stability problems. I'm kind of bored of Virtuous though. Great ROM but I rooted to have cool ROMs and increased functionality and as of right now I'm hitting only 1 out of 2 haha.


Had some issues with Poweramp which would lock up the phone, and for some reason when my alarm went off this morning the box to dismiss or snooze disappeared forcing me to restart the phone to turn it off. Also using rockplayer made sense FC, but i had it happen on Warm too so i think its an app not a rom problem. Alarm functioned fine for the week i used the rom pre-cam patch, and poweramp isn't final yet i don't think.


----------



## celsius1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Had some issues with Poweramp which would lock up the phone, and for some reason when my alarm went off this morning the box to dismiss or snooze disappeared forcing me to restart the phone to turn it off. Also using rockplayer made sense FC, but i had it happen on Warm too so i think its an app not a rom problem. Alarm functioned fine for the week i used the rom pre-cam patch, and poweramp isn't final yet i don't think.


That alarm clock thing happens on Stock too which is why I'm using Alarm Clock Xtreme now and loving it (plus the buttons are huge so its makes it easier). So it sounds like after the cam patch the normal functions of the phone work 100%? Also is it able to use all those online HTC features the Desire was showing off like the locate phone etc?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *celsius1*


That alarm clock thing happens on Stock too which is why I'm using Alarm Clock Xtreme now and loving it (plus the buttons are huge so its makes it easier). So it sounds like after the cam patch the normal functions of the phone work 100%? Also is it able to use all those online HTC features the Desire was showing off like the locate phone etc?


Everything works as far as i know. Some people are reporting the camcorder acting strange, but i have only used it once since i got the phone so i don't really care.
After creating an HTC Sense account and turning on the feature i'm pretty sure it works. Haven't tested it, but i have it all set up and stuff.


----------



## Sozin

Nice the port was just updated today with new camera patch, I'm downloading then flashing afterwards. I love how much they changed Sense. This looks like what I've been looking for.

Scratch that. I just flashed Ruby 1.1.5, it's an ASOP rom and I'm loving it.


----------



## hometoast

I tried flashing my friends phone - but always got stuck on reboot at the white-htc-incredible screen. The only difference is her phone is a lcd screen and mine is an amoled. Got CWM on it, and I wiped everything including dalvik cache before flashing both Warm and DesireZ-port. Still.. stuck on white screen. :/

Also -- I'm exercising my Asurion insurance today. Smashed the glass on the front of my screen. I'll post a screenshot.







hehe


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


I tried flashing my friends phone - but always got stuck on reboot at the white-htc-incredible screen. The only difference is her phone is a lcd screen and mine is an amoled. Got CWM on it, and I wiped everything including dalvik cache before flashing both Warm and DesireZ-port. Still.. stuck on white screen. :/

Also -- I'm exercising my Asurion insurance today. Smashed the glass on the front of my screen. I'll post a screenshot.







hehe


You'll be getting an SLCD model like I did after getting a replacement. To be honest I can't tell a difference.


----------



## Cavi

This DesireZ isn't half bad at all... I didn't know about these changes to Sense so I'm giving all that a shot.

Have to go search for another Droid 2 keyboard though since the one I have was built on the evo framework I'm guessing (warm2.2)?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
This DesireZ isn't half bad at all... I didn't know about these changes to Sense so I'm giving all that a shot.

Have to go search for another Droid 2 keyboard though since the one I have was built on the evo framework I'm guessing (warm2.2)?

Unfortunately the droid 2 keyboard doesn't work.









As much as i love the keyboard, i enjoy the other aspects of the rom enough to ignore it.


----------



## celsius1

I know I'm being lazy but do any of you have a link to the most updated Desire ROM?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *celsius1* 
I know I'm being lazy but do any of you have a link to the most updated Desire ROM?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=813289

He just posted v1.1 so i get to update.


----------



## Cavi

DesireZ 1.1

Edit: Whoa, ninja'd by Higgy


----------



## celsius1

You guys rock. Thanks for supporting my laziness haha


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
You'll be getting an SLCD model like I did after getting a replacement. To be honest I can't tell a difference.

Yup. And an updated phone as well. I can't root it until unrevoked puts out a fix.


----------



## hometoast

Do you guys know if there are any ROMS that are "SLCD-ready" or whatever we should call it?

I can't boot any ROMs because they stay at the white boot screen. I got the patched CWM installed so I can actually SEE the recovery display. I might try DesireZ again (I really liked it) and immediately flash KingKlick's kernel.

Others have said MIUI works fine but I haven't even looked at that one yet. I just know the main difference is that it does't have an app drawer :/


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=813289

He just posted v1.1 so i get to update.









Even with v1.1 DesireZ keeps dropping my data connection. :/


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Even with v1.1 DesireZ keeps dropping my data connection. :/


Used the 3G hotspot for several hours yesterday with no problems, but i have had a few issues getting 3G to turn on after using wifi.


----------



## Cavi

Anyone having DesireZ 1.1 problems accessing Voice Mail? Keeps repeating "Please enter your password" after every time I enter it.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Anyone having DesireZ 1.1 problems accessing Voice Mail? Keeps repeating "Please enter your password" after every time I enter it.


Couldn't tell you. I had a google voice account setup before my phone even arrived.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Used the 3G hotspot for several hours yesterday with no problems, but i have had a few issues getting 3G to turn on after using wifi.

That's exactly the problem. I need to reboot to get 3g data after going out of range of a wifi access point.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Couldn't tell you. I had a google voice account setup before my phone even arrived.

I <3 my GV.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
Anyone having DesireZ 1.1 problems accessing Voice Mail? Keeps repeating "Please enter your password" after every time I enter it.

Search the ROM's thread for "long tones" there's an issue with the keypad/tones/dialer with that rom apparently.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
That's exactly the problem. I need to reboot to get 3g data after going out of range of a wifi access point.

Apparently going to stock, doing a factory reset, and reprogramming the phone fixes this problem.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=817487


----------



## savagebunny

So ya, that like 17.7MB update that came out for the Incredible? I keep getting the stupid update status, I try and install it but it doesn't reboot my phone to do the install, like it can't tell the phone to reboot.

I got it rooted and stock rom. That's it


----------



## Higgins

I fixed the 3G problem (what it seems like at least) by flashing the stock froyo RUU, doing a factory reset, reprogramming the phone, re-rooting, and flashing to the Uber DesireZ rom.









Apparently something with the radio can get screwy which is thankfully a simple fix (reprogram/activation after factory reset on stock rom), if not somewhat inconvenient.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


So ya, that like 17.7MB update that came out for the Incredible? I keep getting the stupid update status, I try and install it but it doesn't reboot my phone to do the install, like it can't tell the phone to reboot.

I got it rooted and stock rom. That's it


Saw that pop up when i had stock flashed for a few minutes, but didn't update. I'm pretty sure it is just verizon stuff like v-cast.

For anyone who isn't using a DesireZ based rom can flash the new gingerbread keyboard. Doesn't have multi-touch yet but maybe its cool.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I fixed the 3G problem (what it seems like at least) by flashing the stock froyo RUU, doing a factory reset, reprogramming the phone, re-rooting, and flashing to the Uber DesireZ rom.









Apparently something with the radio can get screwy which is thankfully a simple fix (reprogram/activation after factory reset on stock rom), if not somewhat inconvenient.

Saw that pop up when i had stock flashed for a few minutes, but didn't update. I'm pretty sure it is just verizon stuff like v-cast.

For anyone who isn't using a DesireZ based rom can flash the new gingerbread keyboard. Doesn't have multi-touch yet but maybe its cool.


Thanks for the link. I think I'm gonna stay with IncROM because 1) my battery life on it rocks my socks and 2) it's stable for me.


----------



## Higgins

In case anyone wasn't lurking XDA yesterday, we've lost IncDoes as a dev thanks to drama that ensued in <a href="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=863391" target="_blank">this thread</a>. People spreading crap about him selling his Incredible, how he doesn't dev fast enough, and how he should be a slave to developing for the Incredible since the Inc XDA community bought an Incredible for him. All that happening while he had an almost bootable port the day gingerbread was released which wasn't fast enough for some of the children over at XDA.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


In case anyone wasn't lurking XDA yesterday, we've lost IncDoes as a dev thanks to drama that ensued in this thread. People spreading crap about him selling his Incredible, how he doesn't dev fast enough, and how he should be a slave to developing for the Incredible since the Inc XDA community bought an Incredible for him. All that happening while he had an almost bootable port the day gingerbread was released which wasn't fast enough for some of the children over at XDA.


XDA pi***s me off. I end up going to a bunch of different forums instead. But going to XDA to download stuff. I wish the folks there would realize the problem they have.


----------



## Cavi

Wow so I just went though that thread... I can't even tell you where it began going wrong... looked like a huge **** storm lol.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
Wow so I just went though that thread... I can't even tell you where it began going wrong... looked like a huge **** storm lol.

But Post 15 here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=863841 RULES.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
But Post 15 here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=863841 RULES.









HA! I was expecting something totally different... but I love the nerdgasm at the end with the evo wish lol.

Couldn't go without saying I guess


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
But Post 15 here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=863841 RULES.



















gmichaelow just tweeted that he got successful Gingerbread boot on his Incredible.








Donated to him earlier today for putting out his Desire Z rom and picking up the port of Gingerbread to the incredible.


----------



## Higgins

Just flashed the alpha build of gingerbread. Very slow and doesn't have audio/sd card (they found a fix)/HW acceleration but it was cool to see it running.

Looks like we're neck and neck with the EVO port at the moment, but not much else can be done without the actual source code.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Just flashed the alpha build of gingerbread. Very slow and doesn't have audio/sd card (they found a fix)/HW acceleration but it was cool to see it running.

Looks like we're neck and neck with the EVO port at the moment, but not much else can be done without the actual source code.

But I want it NOW, Daddy!


----------



## Higgins

A lot of progress has been made on the gingerbread build, but i still wouldn't use it for my everyday rom.

The new market update has been ripped, and it works perfectly on my phone so far. Its a huge improvement.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2010/12...-all-to-enjoy/

EDIT: Flashed MIUI and liking it so far.


----------



## Higgins

I have to say, so far, i'm sold on MIUI. Instead of skinning android like Sense did, MIUI completely restructures it to be more intuitive. Its a little iphoneish but i'm going to use it for a few days to see if i find any reason to switch back.


----------



## Cavi

I'm going to be searching for a new ROM today, I'll keep that one in mind.

I've found a few quirks with DesireZ1.1 that I just don't like: first, the voicemail thing that never recognizes my password... and now it seems when texting, if I turn the phone sideways and hit the send button, HTC launcher will ask to force close. Then after I exit the messages screen, it more or less hotboots. Weird.

I'll have to give MIUI a look


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


A lot of progress has been made on the gingerbread build, but i still wouldn't use it for my everyday rom.

The new market update has been ripped, and it works perfectly on my phone so far. Its a huge improvement.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2010/12...-all-to-enjoy/

EDIT: Flashed MIUI and liking it so far.










I really like that new market look!

Anyone had the issue where your phone things you're using the optical trackball? Just idle, the phone "scrolls" to the right. Just like if you swiped your finger over the trackball to the right.


----------



## Higgins

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Cavi*   I'm going to be searching for a new ROM today, I'll keep that one in mind.

I've found a few quirks with DesireZ1.1 that I just don't like: first, the voicemail thing that never recognizes my password... and now it seems when texting, if I turn the phone sideways and hit the send button, HTC launcher will ask to force close. Then after I exit the messages screen, it more or less hotboots. Weird.

I'll have to give MIUI a look







  
MIUI is completely different than any android build i've ever used, so it might take some getting used to.

Video:    
 You Tube  



 
I'll post pictures of my setup if you want.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *hometoast*   I really like that new market look!

Anyone had the issue where your phone things you're using the optical trackball? Just idle, the phone "scrolls" to the right. Just like if you swiped your finger over the trackball to the right.  
I've had that issue since i got the phone. Essentially its an optical sensor, so some shadows or light hitting a certain part might look like something is moving across the sensor. At least thats what i've justified it as.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I've had that issue since i got the phone. Essentially its an optical sensor, so some shadows or light hitting a certain part might look like something is moving across the sensor. At least thats what i've justified it as.



Hrm. Even sitting perfectly still in a well lit room, it does it.


----------



## Cavi

Anyone have any experience with Redemptive Revolution?


----------



## ryman546




Higgins said:


> I have to say, so far, i'm sold on MIUI. Instead of skinning android like Sense did, MIUI completely restructures it to be more intuitive. Its a little iphoneish but i'm going to use it for a few days to see if i find any reason to switch back.


 i loved the Sense UI o _ O


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Hrm. Even sitting perfectly still in a well lit room, it does it.


Yeah i have no idea why it does it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Anyone have any experience with Redemptive Revolution?


Installed version 1.6 on my mom's phone. Pretty stable from my use, but people (including me) have started to report 3G problems after using EVO based roms only fixed by going completely stock, resetting to factory settings, and re-rooting.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryman546*


i loved the Sense UI o _ O


I do too, but Miui is more intuitive i think.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;11632114*
> 
> I do too, but Miui is more intuitive i think.


omg... so far, I LOVE MIUI.

And, also so far, it's not doing the weird trackball thing.


----------



## Sozin

I can't believe you guys are rolling with MIUI.....


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin;11639582*
> I can't believe you guys are rolling with MIUI.....


Wha? At first it was because I wanted to see if it had the same issue with the trackball I was having. Now, it's just slick.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin;11639582*
> I can't believe you guys are rolling with MIUI.....


Why not? I wanted to try it but last time i checked it was only just being translated to english. Since then i completely forgot about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hometoast;11639233*
> omg... so far, I LOVE MIUI.
> 
> And, also so far, it's not doing the weird trackball thing.












It does it for me every once in a while, but noticeably less than on Sense roms.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Why not? I wanted to try it but last time i checked it was only just being translated to english. Since then i completely forgot about it.


It's a little too iOS for my taste.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


It does it for me every once in a while, but noticeably less than on Sense roms.


Been happening to me on CM 6.1


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin;11640198*
> It's a little too iOS for my taste.


It does have some iOS elements for sure.


----------



## Cavi

I'm back on Warm RLS4 with the droid 2 keyboard I love so much. This time I'm avoiding the use of launcher pro so I can use all the widgets.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Hows CM6.1? I haven't used CM in a few months. Last time I used it, wifi caused reboots. Is everything stable now? I'm so sick of flashing roms but if CM6.1 is solid, I'll ditch this sense crap (skyraider 3.5).


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*


Hows CM6.1? I haven't used CM in a few months. Last time I used it, wifi caused reboots. Is everything stable now? I'm so sick of flashing roms but if CM6.1 is solid, I'll ditch this sense crap (skyraider 3.5).


They fixed the reboot issue, and it was pretty stable when i tried one of the release candidates.
Ruby and UltimateDroid have good AOSP roms too, if you want to check em out.


----------



## Higgins

Back on the Uber Z rom. MIUI was nice, but i guess i can't live without the new sense.


----------



## savagebunny

I still haven't flashed my phone. I tried once and I totally killed it. Luckily I got it working again but I didn't wanna try it again.

I wanna try it later tonight but... I got so much stuff set and crap. BLARG dammit


----------



## savagebunny

Running Redemptive rEVOlution 2.1.3 now and I love it.


----------



## Higgins

Working gingerbread keyboard for new sense roms (Desire Z).









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=878073


----------



## SpunkyXL

new lockscreen..


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL;11825493*
> new lockscreen..


What clock widget is that, and how did you get that slider with widget locker?

EDIT:

A patch has been released that removes 3G throttling for the Incredible.

Just flashed the one made for Uber Z. Went from 447/322 to 796/549. Definitely an improvement.









EDIT 2:
Ran a speed test with 4 bars of signal and pulled 2400 down / 775 up.


----------



## Higgins

The EVO Virus rom just got ported to the Incredible.

Runs so good.


----------



## Simca

Well, I did my best to catch up on posts in an hour from what I haven't read in months, but hi guys.

Couldn't read pages 60 through 89, but I read the others.

Just stopping by to see how you're all enjoying your incredibles. I remember a huge problem was battery life and I don't know if you've all known this for a while now or not, but if you add 3 little widgets on your phone controlling gps, 3g and WiFi, and you switch them off when you're not using your phone, you'll be amazed at how little power the incredible uses. Change weather update to every 6 hours, no live wallpapers, and if you're using a pull email app, the change the pull time to every few hours and you will save battery drastically. You can also lower sound, lower brightness of the screen and minor things here and there.

I know you lose out on the standby functionality of your phone, but if battery life is more important than being notified as soon as an email or tweet pops up, then you should do this.

You literally use up like 8% battery a day with minimal usage.

Nice roms guys. I'm still stock and happy, but that MIUI Rom looks really cool!

I mostly stayed away from roms because sense was prettier than the others, but MIUI really looks interesting. Anyway, see ya!


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;11895952*
> Well, I did my best to catch up on posts in an hour from what I haven't read in months, but hi guys.
> 
> Couldn't read pages 60 through 89, but I read the others.
> 
> Just stopping by to see how you're all enjoying your incredibles. I remember a huge problem was battery life and I don't know if you've all known this for a while now or not, but if you add 3 little widgets on your phone controlling gps, 3g and WiFi, and you switch them off when you're not using your phone, you'll be amazed at how little power the incredible uses. Change weather update to every 6 hours, no live wallpapers, and if you're using a pull email app, the change the pull time to every few hours and you will save battery drastically. You can also lower sound, lower brightness of the screen and minor things here and there.
> 
> I know you lose out on the standby functionality of your phone, but if battery life is more important than being notified as soon as an email or tweet pops up, then you should do this.
> 
> You literally use up like 8% battery a day with minimal usage.
> 
> Nice roms guys. I'm still stock and happy, but that MIUI Rom looks really cool!
> 
> I mostly stayed away from roms because sense was prettier than the others, but MIUI really looks interesting. Anyway, see ya!


Good to hear from you again, Sim!

You might be interested in knowing that the biggest single improvement on battery life for me was installing a custom kernel and set CPU to throttle way down when idle.


----------



## Sozin

Running OMGB v6 right now with almost zero issues. Loving it.


----------



## Lord Xeb

w00t I am getting one of these in the next week


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;11880170*
> The EVO Virus rom just got ported to the Incredible.
> 
> Runs so good.


I might have to look at this. I've found I like the Evo ports a lot (still on the latest Warm release).


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin;11898716*
> Running OMGB v6 right now with almost zero issues. Loving it.


Flashed OMGB6 when they released it and while it was stable and really nice, it was way to vanilla for my taste. For a while i liked the whole vanilla feel, but since i flashed the DesireZ port i don't think i'll be able to ditch sense for long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;11898733*
> w00t I am getting one of these in the next week











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi;11899100*
> I might have to look at this. I've found I like the Evo ports a lot (still on the latest Warm release).


There was a request for a port, and apparently there were a few people porting it (including Incubus, the guy who maintains the Inc port of Warm) but that mark guy posted his up first. The people who had been porting it were kind of ticked because they wasted their time (why have multiple ports of the same exact thing?) but i really like this mark guy so far and donated to him for the port.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Good to hear from you again, Sim!

You might be interested in knowing that the biggest single improvement on battery life for me was installing a custom kernel and set CPU to throttle way down when idle.


That's really cool, I assume that requires rooting your phone









Since I last posted, I haven't used my phone, but my phone also didn't even lose 1% of it's battery in that time. That's pretty awesome for stock Incredible!

I have it charging at the moment, but wow, not even 1% loss in 14 hours of idle time.

If I ever decide to venture outside of stock Incredible, I'll be here to ask for your help guys!


----------



## savagebunny

New HeyLou #7 Kernel released.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=859337


----------



## Cavi

Warm2.2 is on RLS 5.3 now









Anyone have the HTC Thunderbolt on their radar?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi;11995292*
> Warm2.2 is on RLS 5.3 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have the HTC Thunderbolt on their radar?


About to flash Virus 2.0. Completely different look (hate it when devs do that) but it still looks sharp.

Put Warm v5 on my friends EVO and she likes it.

The Thunderbolt looks good, but not good enough to make me want to sell my phone to get it. Its essentially a DesireHD for verizon and the 4G speeds are probably really nice, but i'm looking forward to upgrading to a tegra2 (or better) phone next.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;11996374*
> About to flash Virus 2.0. Completely different look (hate it when devs do that) but it still looks sharp.
> 
> Put Warm v5 on my friends EVO and she likes it.
> 
> The Thunderbolt looks good, but not good enough to make me want to sell my phone to get it. Its essentially a DesireHD for verizon and the 4G speeds are probably really nice, but i'm looking forward to upgrading to a tegra2 (or better) phone next.


I'll have a look at Virus 2.

My personal feelings on Motorola will keep me far away from Tegra2, so the thunderbolt is the best (so far) I have to look forward to


----------



## Sozin

Seems like r2DoesInc has been banned from XDA, and it looks like he was taking credit for OMGB when it wasn't all his work or something. I'm not entirely sure, and his Twitter feed is confusing to follow, so I'm going to dump OMGB and go back to stock.

Looks like I wait for CM7 again.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi;11996547*
> I'll have a look at Virus 2.
> 
> My personal feelings on Motorola will keep me far away from Tegra2, so the thunderbolt is the best (so far) I have to look forward to


Tried virus 2 and i hate how it looks now. Warm Z is what i'm running now and i like it besides the spedometer style battery meter. I'm in love with the Revolution theme.









Yeah i don't think i'll be buying a motorola phone because with the locked bootloader their phones' dev community is dead compared to HTC phones. My next phone will have a decent gpu though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin;12008097*
> Seems like r2DoesInc has been banned from XDA, and it looks like he was taking credit for OMGB when it wasn't all his work or something. I'm not entirely sure, and his Twitter feed is confusing to follow, so I'm going to dump OMGB and go back to stock.
> 
> Looks like I wait for CM7 again.


I looked up his Andrizoid account, and he was originally got banned for something to do with fancy widget. From what i've read, the only reason he was banned is because r2doesInc is the same person as Andrizoid. I followed OMGB between him and gmichaelow and from what i could tell they gave credit where it was due.


----------



## Drizzt5

My friend dropped his phone.
He went out and bought a new one, and took a picture of the one that broke.








He is giving me this phone to play with. YAY!









It still works, sept as you can see the screen is seriously effffffed up. I am thinking of replacing the screen but it looks like they cost as much as $70 for a replacement screen. Meh.

I'm probably gonna just play with it. I can think of plenty of things I wanna use it for. Wifi only yay


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drizzt5;12008981*
> My friend dropped his phone.
> He went out and bought a new one, and took a picture of the one that broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is giving me this phone to play with. YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still works, sept as you can see the screen is seriously effffffed up. I am thinking of replacing the screen but it looks like they cost as much as $70 for a replacement screen. Meh.
> 
> I'm probably gonna just play with it. I can think of plenty of things I wanna use it for. Wifi only yay


$70 to fix a ~$300 phone would be totally worth it for me. Makes a pretty good [small] e-reader with laputa too.

EDIT: $22 for a digitizer/screen.


----------



## ikem

had a incredible for 1 month now. really like it. First smart phone that i have owned.


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12009096*
> $70 to fix a ~$300 phone would be totally worth it for me. Makes a pretty good [small] e-reader with laputa too.
> 
> EDIT: $22 for a digitizer/screen.


OOOO $22 I can do for sure! I just made a low offer though to see if he will counter offer with something less... whatever I am cheap.

Now... how do I do it? Is it hard? If it requires soldering I can attempt it but I don't have a lot of experience with the soldering iron I own. I've used it about twice.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drizzt5;12009295*
> OOOO $22 I can do for sure! I just made a low offer though to see if he will counter offer with something less... whatever I am cheap.
> 
> Now... how do I do it? Is it hard? If it requires soldering I can attempt it but I don't have a lot of experience with the soldering iron I own. I've used it about twice.


You'll probably get instructions, but i'd assume the glass snaps in some how and the digitizer will clip into the board. Don't think theres any solder involved.


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Higgins*   You'll probably get instructions, but i'd assume the glass snaps in some how and the digitizer will clip into the board. Don't think theres any solder involved.  
Hmm I hope it is as easy as you say...

Here is a short video in bad quality demonstrating that the phone still works. I just gotta worry about cutting my hand with glass lol.

  
 You Tube  



 

Btw, why would I need to replace the digitizer? Shouldnt I be able to just replace the glass?

Oh... and I have a "dumb" phone on verizon right now that just makes phone calls and does text messaging. Do you think they would let me switch over those services to this phone without making me pay for a data plan?


----------



## Lord Xeb

How well does 2.3 work on the incredible? Also wwhat are the improvements of 2.3 over 2.2?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


How well does 2.3 work on the incredible? Also wwhat are the improvements of 2.3 over 2.2?


Currently there is no real version of 2.3 to work off, just ports and source code made into 2.3.

2.2 is pretty much the best right now, not counting all the heavily modified ROM's out there, kernels etc. The stock ROM that comes with the phone is very bloated and I couldn't stand it anymore... the reason why I flashed my phone


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12009096*
> EDIT: $22 for a digitizer/screen.


He counter offered and took a dollar off. I just ordered it... whatever. I am loving the phone even though its cracked.

I hope its as easy as it looks to repair.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;12012785*
> How well does 2.3 work on the incredible? Also wwhat are the improvements of 2.3 over 2.2?


2.3 OMGB is not bad at all, but i don't dig vanilla android and the gingerbread alarm clock didn't go off two days in a row.

http://www.differencebetween.com/difference-between-android-2-2-froyo-and-android-2-3-gingerbread/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drizzt5;12016395*
> He counter offered and took a dollar off. I just ordered it... whatever. I am loving the phone even though its cracked.
> 
> I hope its as easy as it looks to repair.


Aren't there any guides to replacing the screen?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12016630*
> 2.3 OMGB is not bad at all, but i don't dig vanilla android and the gingerbread alarm clock didn't go off two days in a row.


That's funny because I never had a problem with alarms going off and I was on v6 for a few days.

Back at stock, probably for the remainder of the phone's life. Or until CM7 drops.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin;12016702*
> That's funny because I never had a problem with alarms going off and I was on v6 for a few days.
> 
> Back at stock, probably for the remainder of the phone's life. Or until CM7 drops.


Never had a problem with alarm clocks, sense or AOSP, but i was late for class two days in a row because my alarm didn't go off even though i triple checked/tested them before hand. That reason alone is why i flashed back to sense. I actually really liked AOSP gingerbread besides the alarm clock.

Stock? Ew. At least run a desire Z rom with the stock theme, if you like how stock looks.


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12016630*
> Aren't there any guides to replacing the screen?


Nah, I even emailed the store on ebay and they have no instructions or anything.

I did find a video on how to take it apart though. I guess I will just figure it out.

edit:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MugUYhtP0_o[/ame]
Well... this is pretty damn clear. lol. That looks easy.


----------



## savagebunny

Ya, I tried the Virus rom, to bloated for me. Redeptive rEVO is perfect for me. I wanted to try 2.3 AOSP, but I didn't wanna worry about apps not working, and little stuff not working. been sending MMS a lot lately so I gotta have that working


----------



## Cavi

If I may, I'm going to ask a serious OT question but if anyone has any quick advice it would be appreciated:

Anyone know of a good sense ROM for the Hero on Sprint?







Fixing up a buddies phone because it's slow as eff, and the search on the forum is down for maintenance. I'll be browsing XDA but any suggestions are appreciated if you can offer any.

Thanks!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi;12023764*
> If I may, I'm going to ask a serious OT question but if anyone has any quick advice it would be appreciated:
> 
> Anyone know of a good sense ROM for the Hero on Sprint?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixing up a buddies phone because it's slow as eff, and the search on the forum is down for maintenance. I'll be browsing XDA but any suggestions are appreciated if you can offer any.
> 
> Thanks!


These look like good candidates:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=681856

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=817774


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


These look like good candidates:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=681856

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=817774


That second one looks good. It seems rooting the Hero is going to be a real chore compared to the Incredible. Thanks for letting me go OT for a hot second


----------



## pewpewlazer

I've been running CM7 for a few days now. Works perfect. GPS, alarm, etc, all work. Best rom I've used yet. Using Tiamat's kernel @ 1.15ghz. Only thing I miss is the Sense camera. The vanilla camera is horrible


----------



## Drizzt5

I am loving this phone and going app crazy...

Sent from my droid incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*


I've been running CM7 for a few days now. Works perfect. GPS, alarm, etc, all work. Best rom I've used yet. Using Tiamat's kernel @ 1.15ghz. Only thing I miss is the Sense camera. The vanilla camera is horrible










Agreed man, Sense's Camera App is the balls.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer;12047963*
> I've been running CM7 for a few days now. Works perfect. GPS, alarm, etc, all work. Best rom I've used yet. Using Tiamat's kernel @ 1.15ghz. Only thing I miss is the Sense camera. The vanilla camera is horrible


CM7 is awesome, except the minor detail of the alarm clock's inconsistency and the ASOP camera + gallery sucking.


----------



## Drizzt5

btw, just rooted my phone... 
What should I do now? And don't say wifi tethering cause i don't have a data plan.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drizzt5;12063075*
> btw, just rooted my phone...
> What should I do now? And don't say wifi tethering cause i don't have a data plan.


Lurk around XDA and start flashing some roms.









Suggestions:
Warm (Either RLS5.3 or Z)
MIUI
Uber Sense
REVOlution


----------



## Drizzt5

Fixed it pictures incoming!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simca

All right, guys. I decided I finally wanted to do something cool with my phone now. I've removed all data from my phone. It's factory fresh at the moment. I've saved the apps I want to download later and my contacts via HTC sync.

Now I have to decide what ROM I want. Maybe you can help.

I was actually pretty happy with Sense. I like the look of it A LOT more than the little 4 buttons you get with most of the ROM's I've seen.









See the little icons at the bottom? I find that very boring and not pretty







Maybe if I could get nicer icons or maybe a whole different thing it would be better.

This isn't the ~best~ that's probably out there, but I find these icons much prettier than the ones above.









Here are some things I'm looking for from the rom:
1) I want everything to work just as it would if I didn't have the ROM installed. I want my camera working fine, I want to be able to use Android Market just fine, I want everything to work including my clock cuz I actually use it to wake up from time to time.

2) I want it to look very pretty!!

3) I want it to be pretty easy to use or at least that I'll be able to pick up after a few minutes/hours of playing with it.

4) I want to save battery life and unlock lots of new cool features. So if that means I have to download a "kernel" (whatever that is







), then lead me to it.

5) For the ROM to be in English. I'd rather not have Chinese all over my phone and me wondering what it means. That's probably why MIUI is out, even though it looks really cool. Unless of course they have it in English now?









6) I don't want it to lag, 'cuz lag makes me mad









I think that's basically all I'm looking for. What ROMs fit my needs? I've never done any ROMing/hacking or whatever before, so I have no idea where to start. Link plz?









Also, if it's out there, I'd like a ROM with more than 7 home screens and the ability to pinch zoom out to see all of the home screens so I don't have to swipe 7+ times to get to the last screen from the first.

*:Update:10:45AM: I just rooted my phone successfully







*

Can someone explain to me what this recovery image/state thing is and when I need to do it and how to do it etc? Is it like a system restore type thing? I rooted via unrevoked's one click method (which was one click after downloading multiple things first). Btw, I only have a 2GB SD card, can I save ROMs to my phone rather than SD card? What's the up and downside to that if it's possible? I'd like to keep the SD card for apps and the like if that's possible.

Also, do you think that this 32GB Mini SD Card is legit? Is it fast or really slow? Will it make a noticeable difference if it's slow? Do you think I'll need it? I'm not putting music on my phone. Just need it for apps and roms, but maybe a little bit of music from time to time or even videos would be nice.
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-REAL-32GB-TF-Micro-Mini-SD-SDHC-Memory-Card-32-/170594421513?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item27b8384b09

I've been searching the internet for several hours now waiting for a reply and came across this:









:O It's beautiful.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Now I have to decide what ROM I want. Maybe you can help.
> 
> This isn't the ~best~ that's probably out there, but I find these icons much prettier than the ones above.
> MIUI-2.png


What about my icons?










There are quite a few MIUI themes such as this SWG one.

MIUI is very well along at this point and there are dedicated translation teams that are a part of every release now. New versions are translated and ported to the respective phones within days of release.

Download from here.

I would also recommend these roms:
Warm 2.2
Warm Z
Uber Sense (when he releases v3)
Redemptive rEVOlution - can't stand his branding but great rom besides that.

Quote:


> Also, if it's out there, I'd like a ROM with more than 7 home screens and the ability to pinch zoom out to see all of the home screens so I don't have to swipe 7+ times to get to the last screen from the first.


The MIUI launcher is the only one i know of that supports more than 7 homescreens.
Quote:


> Can someone explain to me what this recovery image/state thing is and when I need to do it and how to do it etc? Is it like a system restore type thing? I rooted via unrevoked's one click method (which was one click after downloading multiple things first).


The custom recovery image is a state prior to the operating system booting. It allows for modification of Android and such, and is necessary to flash anything not stock.
You can get into it by turning off the phone and turning it back on by holding both the power button and the volume down buttons until you see the white bootloader screen. After it errors out on all the .IMG files it checks for, scroll down to "recovery" and push the power button.
Roms + addons flash via .zip files. Keep them as .zips and don't unzip them. Put them on your SD card where you can find them easily on your phone (folder named "Roms," for example).
Quote:


> Btw, I only have a 2GB SD card, can I save ROMs to my phone rather than SD card? What's the up and downside to that if it's possible? I'd like to keep the SD card for apps and the like if that's possible.


You can save roms to your phone, but you can only flash roms located on your SD card. The rom .zips can be deleted after you flash, and they are only 200mb at the most besides that.
Quote:


> Also, do you think that this 32GB Mini SD Card is legit? Is it fast or really slow? Will it make a noticeable difference if it's slow? Do you think I'll need it? I'm not putting music on my phone. Just need it for apps and roms, but maybe a little bit of music from time to time or even videos would be nice.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-REAL-32GB-TF-Micro-Mini-SD-SDHC-Memory-Card-32-/170594421513?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item27b8384b09


Looking here, that card is a class 2 meaning that it is the slowest that they make. While it may give you a LOT of space, i would imagine waiting for large files to load (such as videos/movies). I picked up a 8GB card at best buy which is either a class 2 or 4 and it does take a few seconds to open episodes of SG-1, but besides that i don't notice any slowdowns. I would personally sacrifice space to get faster access in a class 4/6 card.


----------



## Simca

Yours looks very photoshopish







The icons I mean. They remind me of the photoshop logo.

I just started looking into all this stuff today, so I really have almost no experience with this stuff. I'm surprised I even rooted my phone successfully by myself.

Anyhow, can you tell me what each of those recommended ROMs do, why they're good and how each look different from one another?

Warm 2.2
Warm Z
Uber Sense
Redemptive rEVOlution

(also is Redemption Rom 2.3 different from Redemptive rEVOlution?)

And what kernel should I download? I want longer battery life and if I can have my Incredible underclock when I'm not using it, that would be just fine, but I do want it to run at 1ghz when I'm using it. I don't want any lag.

I just saw a Warm 2.2 video and it looks really cool. Can you drag apps down to the bottom though? For instance, in this video, he has Web, apps and phone on the bottom of his phone where Sense usually has the 3 button thing and others allow you to drag more apps down there, can you do that in Warm? [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j89sYHoi_DI[/ame]


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12124608*
> Yours looks very photoshopish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The icons I mean. They remind me of the photoshop logo.
> 
> I just started looking into all this stuff today, so I really have almost no experience with this stuff. I'm surprised I even rooted my phone successfully by myself.
> 
> Anyhow, can you tell me what each of those recommended ROMs do, why they're good and how each look different from one another?
> 
> Warm 2.2
> Warm Z
> Uber Sense
> Redemptive rEVOlution
> 
> (also is Redemption Rom 2.3 different from Redemptive rEVOlution?)
> 
> And what kernel should I download? I want longer battery life and if I can have my Incredible underclock when I'm not using it, that would be just fine, but I do want it to run at 1ghz when I'm using it. I don't want any lag.


Warm 2.2 - An EVO rom ported over to the Incredible. Very complete and stable. Love the aesthetics of the Revolution theme. Use this rom for a extremely stable rom that looks/performs better than stock.

Warm Z - similar to Warm 2.2 except it utilizes the new version of Sense seen in new HTC phones along with newer framework/settings. Have reboots when transferring files sometimes, but i boot into recovery and copy them from there and its fine. He's working with Myn (the guy who created Warm 2.2) for beta 5, so i would wait for that version to come out unless you don't mind potentially flashing another rom next week.

Uber Sense - a somewhat vanilla looking Desire Z rom with a ton of optimizations/customizations. Going to try out his newest build when he uploads it.

Redemptive Revolution - another EVO port. One of the most popular Incredible roms, but i stopped using it because of the incredibly obnoxious branding.

Redemptive 2.3 is essentially the same rom as Revolution except it is built on Incredible framework, so its not a port over from the EVO.
Quote:


> And what kernel should I download? I want longer battery life and if I can have my Incredible underclock when I'm not using it, that would be just fine, but I do want it to run at 1ghz when I'm using it. I don't want any lag.


If you're using a sense based rom, Heyitslou's latest kernels are apparently very good. You install these the same way you install a rom - by flashing the .zip within recovery mode. I typically setup a rom before installing a kernel.










May i ask where you found this??








Quote:


> I just saw a Warm 2.2 video and it looks really cool. Can you drag apps down to the bottom though? For instance, in this video, he has Web, apps and phone on the bottom of his phone where Sense usually has the 3 button thing and others allow you to drag more apps down there, can you do that in Warm?


Warm 2.2 has custom rosie (sense) launchers enabling you to change how it looks and what programs are assigned to the right button.


----------



## Simca

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=476483&page=1719 is where I got it from, people were posting their home screens. The guy put it up for download if anyone was interested.

Also, I clicked the custom link you gave me and at the bottom it has space for 5 apps, so can I slide down other apps/links there to fill that area with 5 working link/apps or does it only allow 3 to work? If so, do I install that after I install 2.2 or that instead of 2.2?

Also, does the camera and everything work for 2.2?

And is 4x4 for incredible and 4x5 for Evo?

Erm, am I reading this wrong? It seems you can't change the bottom icons. You download the one you want and that's that, you can't change it. Is that correct or can you change them?


----------



## Cavi

For what it's worth: I use Warm 2.2 and love it. Used it for a couple months now actually. I tried something else for a week but eventually came back to Warm. I love it that much, and the rosie thing is cool.


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi;12125006*
> For what it's worth: I use Warm 2.2 and love it. Used it for a couple months now actually. I tried something else for a week but eventually came back to Warm. I love it that much, and the rosie thing is cool.


What makes it better then the stock Sense?

Also that 32gb micro sd card looks like a pretty good deal... Let me know if you like it if you buy it.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12124969*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=476483&page=1719 is where I got it from, people were posting their home screens. The guy put it up for download if anyone was interested.
> 
> Also, I clicked the custom link you gave me and at the bottom it has space for 5 apps, so can I slide down other apps/links there to fill that area with 5 working link/apps or does it only allow 3 to work? If so, do I install that after I install 2.2 or that instead of 2.2?
> 
> Also, does the camera and everything work for 2.2?
> 
> And is 4x4 for incredible and 4x5 for Evo?
> 
> Erm, am I reading this wrong? It seems you can't change the bottom icons. You download the one you want and that's that, you can't change it. Is that correct or can you change them?


4x4 / 4x5 refers to the app drawer grid. Some people like to have 5 icons across because they don't have to scroll around as much.

Camera works great for 2.2, and it uses the EVO camera which is really nice.

Yes, only certain programs can be used. I always went for the one that kept the messaging one.

EDIT:
Quote:


> What makes it better then the stock Sense?


----------



## Simca

I'm going through information overload. Stuffing months of info in hours.

Look at this! Icons galore! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=824656

But how do I use those icons on my phone?

Also, how do I get my phone to look like this?
http://hd2.meinblog.us/?p=187

OR LIKE THIS! OMG, HOW DO YOU GET THAT MANY ICONS ON YOUR SCREEN?
http://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww239/ghst_ru/120SH-ALL.png

Is the bottom thing that stays on where screen an app called Launcher Pro?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12125380*
> I'm going through information overload. Stuffing months of info in hours.
> 
> Look at this! Icons galore! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=824656
> 
> But how do I use those icons on my phone?
> 
> Also, how do I get my phone to look like this?
> http://hd2.meinblog.us/?p=187
> 
> OR LIKE THIS! OMG, HOW DO YOU GET THAT MANY ICONS ON YOUR SCREEN?
> http://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww239/ghst_ru/120SH-ALL.png
> 
> Is the bottom thing that stays on where screen an app called Launcher Pro?


That's LauncherPro, or at least most likely. When you download LP (which you should have already by now), when you change the shortcuts there is an option to select a custom image for the shortcut. Just point it to the icon from a pack like what you liked above and voilà!


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


That's LauncherPro, or at least most likely. When you download LP (which you should have already by now), when you change the shortcuts there is an option to select a custom image for the shortcut. Just point it to the icon from a pack like what you liked above and voilÃ*!


Does Launcher Pro give my the 6x7 icon grid should I choose to want that?

:edit: okay, so I learned the dock is Launcher Pro and you can change icons via Desktop Visualizer, but I'm still unsure of how that person got a 6x7 grid.

Launcher Pro controls how many grids you can have, wow this is amazing!! I don't even need a ROM to get everything I wanted..hmm..

My new question now is what controls the notification bar and how cool that looks? Is that all dependent on ROM? If so, what's the coolest ROM for notification bar and is also all around good


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*












Besides the keyboard it doesn't look much better then stock sense.
And I like the swype keyboard I am using. 
Battery life improvements?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drizzt5*


Besides the keyboard it doesn't look much better then stock sense.
And I like the swype keyboard I am using. 
Battery life improvements?


You typically don't notice a difference until flashing roms and using them for yourself. Many of them have little things the developers changed that you don't realize from pictures alone.

I use the gingerbread keyboard, but you can still use swype.

Any good custom rom will have have better battery life, and there are tons of kernels you can flash that will get you there if the kernel that comes with the rom doesn't.


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12125932*
> You typically don't notice a difference until flashing roms and using them for yourself. Many of them have little things the developers changed that you don't realize from pictures alone.
> 
> I use the gingerbread keyboard, but you can still use swype.
> 
> Any good custom rom will have have better battery life, and there are tons of kernels you can flash that will get you there if the kernel that comes with the rom doesn't.


Better battery life is all I needed to hear. I have been using this thing on wifi quite a bit and it barley made it through the first half of my day... I don't feel like dragging a charger around.

So Warm will probably result in better battery life? The UI looks similar enough to Sense which I rather like...

What about the apps I have installed and stuff? I guess I gotta back it up and stuff? I just started customizing.


----------



## Simca

Man, I'm ripped apart in whether I should keep launcher pro or not. I mean, what it does is amazing and I love it, but I'm having a lot of problems as well that's really making me want to get rid of it. Here's my list of issues with it:

1) resizing widgets or making them at least come out how they're supposed to is impossible with the free version.

2) There is no 3G toggle widget that allows me to easily turn on and off 3G like the widget HTC gives you unless I think I download Beautiful widgets, but now that's 2 paid apps I need just to do what normal sense does for me for free.

So far those are the only issues, but even then, I'm wondering what desktop visualizer does for me. I haven't even gotten it to work cuz of launcher pro.

I honestly wouldn't mind investing in launcher pro since I hear the price is only going to go up, but at the same time I feel like if I just download MIUI, it'll do everything launcher pro is doing for me but without having to pay. Also will I then have to spend money on beautiful widgets afterwards? I don't know how many expenses are going to stack up if I stick with launcher pro.

:Update:6:54AM: I decided to just uninstall launcher pro. It was more trouble than I would have hoped. Maybe one day down the line I'll be able to use it the way I wanted.

Back to deciding on a ROM.


----------



## Cavi

I ran LP with Warm for awhile. I paid for it without hesitating. Don't regret it.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12134470*
> I honestly wouldn't mind investing in launcher pro since I hear the price is only going to go up, but at the same time I feel like if I just download MIUI, it'll do everything launcher pro is doing for me but without having to pay. Also will I then have to spend money on beautiful widgets afterwards? I don't know how many expenses are going to stack up if I stick with launcher pro.


I know you already dumped LP, but note that MIUI won't do what LP does as the interface is entirely different. There's no app drawer; all apps installed are on the home screens somewhere. That said, I really do like it.

I think I asked this before, but does nobody else have the problem where, without touching the phone at all, the optical scroll acts like someone is scrolling right at random intervals. It seems to happen in low light most often. Covering the optical trackball with my thumb prevents it from happening, but as you can imagine that makes typing awful cramped. I'm thinking about just covering it in an opaque tape -- I rarely use the thing anyway.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12134470*
> 1) resizing widgets or making them at least come out how they're supposed to is impossible with the free version.
> 
> 2) There is no 3G toggle widget that allows me to easily turn on and off 3G like the widget HTC gives you unless I think I download Beautiful widgets, but now that's 2 paid apps I need just to do what normal sense does for me for free.
> 
> So far those are the only issues, but even then, I'm wondering what desktop visualizer does for me. I haven't even gotten it to work cuz of launcher pro.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't mind investing in launcher pro since I hear the price is only going to go up, but at the same time I feel like if I just download MIUI, it'll do everything launcher pro is doing for me but without having to pay. Also will I then have to spend money on beautiful widgets afterwards? I don't know how many expenses are going to stack up if I stick with launcher pro.


1) The free version doesn't support resizing. ADW launcher does, but isn't as polished.

2)Newer roms (Uber/Warm) have toggles in the notification drop down bar, so you can toggle ringer/BT/wifi/3G without wasting homescreen space.
Besides that, search for 3G toggle in the market and there will be a widget for free.

Gave up on desktop visualizer. Not worth the effort IMO

Just bought launcher pro because of the persistent set of icons opposed to sense, and the fact that i don't use a single HTC widget.

Since you rooted, make a nandroid backup of your phone and start flashing. You can restore the backup and be RIGHT where you were if you don't like it. No reason to sit at your computer and fret over which one to flash when you could literally give every single one a try if you felt so inclined.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12136408*
> 1) The free version doesn't support resizing. ADW launcher does, but isn't as polished.
> 
> 2)Newer roms (Uber/Warm) have toggles in the notification drop down bar, so you can toggle ringer/BT/wifi/3G without wasting homescreen space.
> Besides that, search for 3G toggle in the market and there will be a widget for free.
> 
> Gave up on desktop visualizer. Not worth the effort IMO
> 
> Just bought launcher pro because of the persistent set of icons opposed to sense, and the fact that i don't use a single HTC widget.
> 
> Since you rooted, make a nandroid backup of your phone and start flashing. You can restore the backup and be RIGHT where you were if you don't like it. No reason to sit at your computer and fret over which one to flash when you could literally give every single one a try if you felt so inclined.


Yeah, you're right. I just finished redownloading all my apps and had Titanium backup back them up. So now I'll give some ROMs a try. I'll let you all know if I brick my phone







~

Looking at Warm 2.2, MIUI and CM7

:Update:7:13PM: I downloaded MIUI and Warm 2.2. I'm currently in the process of installing Warm 2.2 ROM on my phone. I'll let you guys know what I think about it later.

:Update:7:30PM: Wow, I'm completely taken back by how awesome Warm 2.2 is. I saw videos of it, but everything looked dark and at first I was debating whether the quality could even hold a candle to stock HTC Sense. After installing it and witnessing everything first hand I have to say this ROM is very well put together. For those that may have been in the same predicament as me, if you're looking at the ROM and thinking "wow, everything's dark and low quality" you're only partially right. Yes, it's dark, but it's not bad. It's not just blobs of black thrown everywhere. Everything is nice (except the lock screen slider. I think they could have done a better job here, but it's actually better than it looked in images and videos..but not much).

I thought I was going to have severe issues with the keyboard since it looked like a blob of black and while it is, it's not actually that bad. I think it's pretty good. I'm not too sure about the arrows that they added, but it's pretty solid. I love the power control toggles in the notification bar slide down menu. It's super useful and saves lots of space for apps.

It keeps all the HTC widgets and so far I'm very happy with it. I'll consider getting Launcher Pro Plus, but I'm pretty happy with the current dock for the moment.

Am I asking/expecting too much from Titanium Backup? Can't I just choose "Install all apps I had before" and not have to click install and done for EVERY app?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


I thought I was going to have severe issues with the keyboard since it looked like a blob of black and while it is, it's not actually that bad. I think it's pretty good. I'm not too sure about the arrows that they added, but it's pretty solid. I love the power control toggles in the notification bar slide down menu. It's super useful and saves lots of space for apps.

Am I asking/expecting too much from Titanium Backup? Can't I just choose "Install all apps I had before" and not have to click install and done for EVERY app?


I don't like the HTC keyboard at all, especially the black one. You could give the gingerbread keyboard a try if you want. Its so much better than the HTC keyboard.

With titanium you can do a batch restore of the programs you backed up, but only if you backed up specific apps in the first place. Theres a "backup everything" option which backs up every app including sense and stuff which, if restored, causes a lot of conflicts in a custom rom. If you went through the list and backed up specific apps, you can do a batch restore.

If that makes any sense.


----------



## Drizzt5

Why do you suggest using titanium backup over simple ROM Manager App?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drizzt5;12145780*
> Why do you suggest using titanium backup over simple ROM Manager App?


Rom manager didn't work for me when i first rooted, so i got used to manually booting into recovery mode and using titanium.

New setup with Uber sense RC3

















Quote:


> I think I asked this before, but does nobody else have the problem where, without touching the phone at all, the optical scroll acts like someone is scrolling right at random intervals.


Happens to me frequently, but i just deal with it. Maybe covering with tape would work.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hometoast;12136331*
> I think I asked this before, but does nobody else have the problem where, without touching the phone at all, the optical scroll acts like someone is scrolling right at random intervals. It seems to happen in low light most often. Covering the optical trackball with my thumb prevents it from happening, but as you can imagine that makes typing awful cramped. I'm thinking about just covering it in an opaque tape -- I rarely use the thing anyway.


Yes. Known Incredible issue.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin;12146824*
> Yes. Known Incredible issue.


So, only way to fix is a replacement? You think they'll fix it under warranty?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12137892*
> Am I asking/expecting too much from Titanium Backup? Can't I just choose "Install all apps I had before" and not have to click install and done for EVERY app?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12143494*
> With titanium you can do a batch restore of the programs you backed up, but only if you backed up specific apps in the first place. Theres a "backup everything" option which backs up every app including sense and stuff which, if restored, causes a lot of conflicts in a custom rom. If you went through the list and backed up specific apps, you can do a batch restore.
> If that makes any sense.


Don't forget TB lets you make filters and labels and all sorts of other organizational things to your app lists.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drizzt5;12145780*
> Why do you suggest using titanium backup over simple ROM Manager App?


Because nandroid does a full system restore? If I want to restore Angry Birds and it's data to a point in time, I could do that with TB.


----------



## Simca

I used the Gingerbread keyboard and I'm not impressed. I mean, the layout is excellent, but the look if it is..poor in my opinion. I also don't like the Warm 2.2 keyboard, but if only someone could make a keyboard that was a mix of the two. Gingerbread keys are like big, fat and spaced apart too much. I don't like the black area in between them.

I wish I could find a keyboard that's almost like Warms except with an outline of each of the keys, but not thick keys like Gingerbreads. I could also do without the up and down arrow keys seeing as how they're useless about 99% of the time (I haven't even touched them).

I really like HTC's keyboard, if I'm honest. Any way to get that keyboard back? Any other keyboards you guys like that I could get on my phone?


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12148863*
> I used the Gingerbread keyboard and I'm not impressed. I mean, the layout is excellent, but the look if it is..poor in my opinion. I also don't like the Warm 2.2 keyboard, but if only someone could make a keyboard that was a mix of the two. Gingerbread keys are like big, fat and spaced apart too much. I don't like the black area in between them.
> 
> I wish I could find a keyboard that's almost like Warms except with an outline of each of the keys, but not thick keys like Gingerbreads. I could also do without the up and down arrow keys seeing as how they're useless about 99% of the time (I haven't even touched them).
> 
> I really like HTC's keyboard, if I'm honest. Any way to get that keyboard back? Any other keyboards you guys like that I could get on my phone?


Installing a new keyboard simply adds it as an option, keyboards aren't replaced, so it's easy to simply tell the phone to use another one.

When you're in the messages screen, press and hold in the area you are seeing your letters pop up in for sending a message (make sure keyboard is showing) and choose "Input Method". You should see your options there.

I'm using Warm, but I'm using a different keyboard. I use the one that the Droid 2 uses. It's called the "Multi-touch keyboard". For the life of me I can't find it on the Warm 2.2 thread anymore... even though that's where I found it. Anywho, when you search for mods, if you're on Warm 2.2 make sure you're looking for Evo compatible mods, as Warm 2.2 is based on the Evo framework.


----------



## Drizzt5

Yea I have warm2.2 installed now. I tried launcher pro but I don't get the hype on that either...I like sense and the default clock widget.

Warm looks nice...I like the percentage number for battery life.

I liked the keyboard but I love swype now...

Also...after changing to warm it has all this sprint stuff...like 4g and stuff...is that normal and can it still work on verizon?

And finally I backed up all my apps and data with titanium... So if I want I can go right back to my game dev story save or angry birds save with that app?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drizzt5*


Yea I have warm2.2 installed now. I tried launcher pro but I don't get the hype on that either...I like sense and the default clock widget.

Warm looks nice...I like the percentage number for battery life.

I liked the keyboard but I love swype now...

Also...after changing to warm it has all this sprint stuff...like 4g and stuff...is that normal and can it still work on verizon?

And finally I backed up all my apps and data with titanium... So if I want I can go right back to my game dev story save or angry birds save with that app?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


As I said in my last post, Warm 2.2 is based on the EVO framework, so it has all that stuff there because of it. The phone will still work. And you should know yes? It's working now as you post? You just won't be able to use the Sprint stuff. But you shouldn't need that anyway or miss it either since you're on verizon to begin with









Titanium Backup... as long as you choose (it will give you the option) to back up WITH data, then all of your save games will remain. Assuming you also restore WITH data.


----------



## Simca

I'm a little.. put off my swype/SlideIt. It's not as cool or helpful as I thought it'd be. I'm just so used to typing that swyping seems..awkward and slower. I like the layout of the SlideIt keyboard, but I'm not sure I wanna use it much longer. I mean I get that I can also type on it normally and swyping is merely an option, but I can find better keyboards without the swype.

Also, I noticed that if you don't stay in Android Market in Warm 2.2, you sometimes lose downloads.

Also, the black android market advertised as part of Warm 2.2 is gone. It's the normal new green one. What happened?


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


As I said in my last post, Warm 2.2 is based on the EVO framework, so it has all that stuff there because of it. The phone will still work. And you should know yes? It's working now as you post? You just won't be able to use the Sprint stuff. But you shouldn't need that anyway or miss it either since you're on verizon to begin with









Titanium Backup... as long as you choose (it will give you the option) to back up WITH data, then all of your save games will remain. Assuming you also restore WITH data.


It's not your fault for not knowing but I only use Wifi. I got this phone when it was broke from a friend and fixed it. I can't afford a data plan and don't want one. I don't think I can but I might try calling verizon and trying to get my dumb phone plan switched over to it...

Which makes me wonder if there is a more tablet like android ROM out there... Honeycomb? 
Cause I don't use any phone or 3g functions so they could be removed for me...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


I'm a little.. put off my swype/SlideIt. It's not as cool or helpful as I thought it'd be. I'm just so used to typing that swyping seems..awkward and slower. I like the layout of the SlideIt keyboard, but I'm not sure I wanna use it much longer. I mean I get that I can also type on it normally and swyping is merely an option, but I can find better keyboards without the swype.

Also, I noticed that if you don't stay in Android Market in Warm 2.2, you sometimes lose downloads.

Also, the black android market advertised as part of Warm 2.2 is gone. It's the normal new green one. What happened?


Swype is personal preference. I feel like a bad ass techie when I use it so thats why I am using it now. But lots of people say they prefer swiftkeys and others.

I noticed that android market bug... also I feel like the browser is slower in warm2.2 and doesn't fully load all the time but I am not sure...

I have a black android market though.


----------



## Simca

I'm also having problems with GPS. I have no idea why. Yes, GPS is on. Yes, I even turned on 3G, which I don't think is necessary for the GPS to work, but I did it anyway. It just doesn't seem to connect. I'm sorry to say, but if GPS doesn't work, that is in fact a deal breaker. Going to maps.google.com in the browser is simply fail. Anyone know if this is fixable and if so..link me?

Also, I do notice that the browser is considerably slower than stock browser from HTC Sense.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


I'm also having problems with GPS. I have no idea why. Yes, GPS is on. Yes, I even turned on 3G, which I don't think is necessary for the GPS to work, but I did it anyway. It just doesn't seem to connect. I'm sorry to say, but if GPS doesn't work, that is in fact a deal breaker. Going to maps.google.com in the browser is simply fail. Anyone know if this is fixable and if so..link me?

Also, I do notice that the browser is considerably slower than stock browser from HTC Sense.


Which ROM are you on? Warm 2.2 right? I have none of those problems... and my browser is faster. You were sure to reset the phone, clear the cache, and then clear the dalvik right?


----------



## Simca

Sucks that I'll have to do everything again, but if it fixes the problem I suppose it's worth it. I did clear everything except maybe dalvik.


----------



## Drizzt5

I did not do those other things so maybe that is why I have the slow browser.

Sent from droid incredible tablet.


----------



## Higgins

Any rom you flash, you should clear data, cache, and dalvik cache (under advanced) or you will have problems. It would be like trying to upgrade windows xp to 7 by simply replacing the "windows" folder.. theres a few loose ends you have to tie up for it to work as it should.


----------



## Drizzt5

They didn't mention that in the guide I read. I guess I'll try restoring first and maybe start over with another rom.

Sent from droid incredible tablet.


----------



## Simca

The problem was not with me not clearing dalvik cache, because I went and cleared everything, but instead all I needed to do was click maps, type in my current address, type in a destination, have it route there, then I could use car panel app.


----------



## Cavi

I can say with confidence: I've not once used car panel lol


----------



## Drizzt5

I think I am going to keep using warm.with that rosie thing I can get rid of the phone button and replace it with a browser or something.

Also opera mini is very nice.

Sent from droid incredible tablet.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12166221*
> The problem was not with me not clearing dalvik cache, because I went and cleared everything, but instead all I needed to do was click maps, type in my current address, type in a destination, have it route there, then I could use car panel app.


Good to hear you found a solution. I hate the car panel app.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi;12166384*
> I can say with confidence: I've not once used car panel lol


You and me both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drizzt5;12167339*
> I think I am going to keep using warm.with that rosie thing I can get rid of the phone button and replace it with a browser or something.
> 
> Also opera mini is very nice.
> 
> Sent from droid incredible tablet.


Rosie is the Sense launcher. Launcher pro is an alternative launcher if you want to experiment a bit.


----------



## savagebunny

Installing latest MIUI 0.12.11.1 right now, booting up so lets see how I like it over Redemptive 2.2

EDIT: Nope don't like it, trying Lithium NG


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny;12178985*
> Installing latest MIUI 0.12.11.1 right now, booting up so lets see how I like it over Redemptive 2.2
> 
> EDIT: Nope don't like it, trying Lithium NG


MIUI is a completely different animal thats for sure.

Got a link for Lithium?


----------



## Drizzt5

Hey, anyone use Opera mini?

I like it except for one thing... when you long click on the screen the menu comes up and I can't figure out how to select the options without using the track ball (which i never want to use.)

Any other browsers? I did not like skyfire...


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


MIUI is a completely different animal thats for sure.

Got a link for Lithium?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...incredible+rom

I even tried Lithium, I didn't even like it either. I guess I'm too attached to Sense


----------



## Rising

Just got my Incredible today. Went from a Motorola Razr V3m. It's crazy how advanced phones have become. Had a different phone (cheaper feature phone) but decided to exchange it for this. I figure, if I'm going in for two years, I might as well get a better phone.

I have a question, what's the best extended battery that doesn't require a different battery cover? I don't want to make my phone fatter. Also, what are the best cases? Is the body glove any good for it?


----------



## Drizzt5

I hear you can't go wrong with otterbox.


----------



## Higgins

I swear i pushed "submit reply" a few hours ago.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drizzt5*


Hey, anyone use Opera mini?

I like it except for one thing... when you long click on the screen the menu comes up and I can't figure out how to select the options without using the track ball (which i never want to use.)

Any other browsers? I did not like skyfire...


I used to use either opera mini or dolphin. However, i didn't really see much of an improvement over the stock browser so i just stopped installing alternate browsers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...incredible+rom

I even tried Lithium, I didn't even like it either. I guess I'm too attached to Sense


I love sense roms, but since i don't use any sense widgets i've been loving my custom launcher pro plus. My last flashes to non-sense roms ended in the alarm clock not going off and me missing class, so i'm staying on sense framework roms for now.

If you feel like flashing another AOSP rom, try out OMFGB. Lighting fast and lightweight.


----------



## savagebunny

Going to flash OMFGB right now. I'm curious how I will like it.


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12183867*
> 
> I used to use either opera mini or dolphin. However, i didn't really see much of an improvement over the stock browser so i just stopped installing alternate browsers.


Well opera mini is so fast I love it now. It's just those god damn menu buttons. I wish I could make the menu buttons like the stock browser.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny;12184761*
> Going to flash OMFGB right now. I'm curious how I will like it.


'

It isn't a sense rom, and being late to class twice has made me avoid AOSP roms for now, but if not for the alarm clock issue would be using OMFGB.


----------



## savagebunny

10 minutes after having it installed, I wiped it. Wouldn't detect my AES encryption wireless network, nor would it let me use my gmail account.

So I went back to Redemtive and looks like I'm staying on this ROM. I've tried so many and many have disappointed me


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


10 minutes after having it installed, I wiped it. Wouldn't detect my AES encryption wireless network, nor would it let me use my gmail account.

So I went back to Redemtive and looks like I'm staying on this ROM. I've tried so many and many have disappointed me


Different strokes for different folks, but while i don't use AES encryption i was able to use gmail on it just fine.

EDIT: Made my own widget locker slider.


----------



## Rising

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drizzt5*


I hear you can't go wrong with otterbox.


Thanks. I just ordered a Commuter case from them. Should be here in a couple of days, so I don't have to be so paranoid about dropping the thing.


----------



## Simca

Highly disappointed with ziggys kernel. Anyone know a good kernel that goes.well with warm 2.2 and works? I trieda popular kernel but when i installed it, the HTC screen wouldn't go away. It wouldn't start up. Maybe I installed it wrong, I went to recovery menu and loaded the zip from SD card. I get worse battery life than stock HTC. I lose battery like crazy when using phone and still when not using it. Also the charge takes forever.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Highly disappointed with ziggys kernel. Anyone know a good kernel that goes.well with warm 2.2 and works? I trieda popular kernel but when i installed it, the HTC screen wouldn't go away. It wouldn't start up. Maybe I installed it wrong, I went to recovery menu and loaded the zip from SD card. I get worse battery life than stock HTC. I lose battery like crazy when using phone and still when not using it. Also the charge takes forever.


Just use the kernel that comes with warm2.2. He uses the one that performs the best in his ROM anyway.


----------



## Drizzt5

http://www.techreaction.net/2011/01/...redible-fixed/

Also, can someone run SmartBench 2010 and tell me what scores they get? I think mine might be a bit low.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rising*


Thanks. I just ordered a Commuter case from them. Should be here in a couple of days, so I don't have to be so paranoid about dropping the thing.


Don't get comfortable. That case might help but if it lands on the corner hard enough it's gonna crack the screen probably.


----------



## Rising

Would have gotten the defender, but it seemed like too much bulk. Plus I put my phone in my pocket, so the commuter case should make it easier to get out. My last phone had a body glove on it and it was a pain in the ass to get it out because of the rubberized material.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Just use the kernel that comes with warm2.2. He uses the one that performs the best in his ROM anyway.


That is the kernel that comes with warm 2.2.

I notice that when I turn wifi off and everything for that matter, the battery life is good, but when I turn it on, it drains my battery dry. Also, if I use the phone, my god, it drains like 1% in 2 minutes, is that normal? 20 minutes of usage =10% of the battery gone. All I did was post in OCN via the browser and when I was done with it my battery was like at 82%.


----------



## Rising

You still using the default battery? I'm thinking about getting an extended battery but I'm not sure which is best to get.


----------



## Higgins

Try chads incredikernel. I use it with every rom i flash and it's the best one i've used.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12226038*
> That is the kernel that comes with warm 2.2.
> 
> I notice that when I turn wifi off and everything for that matter, the battery life is good, but when I turn it on, it drains my battery dry. Also, if I use the phone, my god, it drains like 1% in 2 minutes, is that normal? 20 minutes of usage =10% of the battery gone. All I did was post in OCN via the browser and when I was done with it my battery was like at 82%.


I for one am not surprised. My battery life was terrible, I even bought an extended battery. It'll last longer during standby, but when it comes time to actually use the phone it's trash.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin;12238036*
> I for one am not surprised. My battery life was terrible, I even bought an extended battery. It'll last longer during standby, but when it comes time to actually use the phone it's trash.


Have you guys tried out "JuiceDefender" or any similar app, for battery saving..
I've used it it works quite well when set up properly.
Clear bat stats in recovery if you haven't.. run juice plotter.. and there is another.. I forgot..
My Dinc lasts about 14~16 hours heavy use...pandora...OCN...and other internet stuff...
Those apps mentioned "update" info on email accounts like every so often to save battery.
Just set it up properly.. and with the right kernel.. oc or not will extend your battery life...
v1ral


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


That is the kernel that comes with warm 2.2.

I notice that when I turn wifi off and everything for that matter, the battery life is good, but when I turn it on, it drains my battery dry. Also, if I use the phone, my god, it drains like 1% in 2 minutes, is that normal? 20 minutes of usage =10% of the battery gone. All I did was post in OCN via the browser and when I was done with it my battery was like at 82%.


Weird. I can't say I have this problem. I use wi-fi when I'm at home, and leave GPS on all day. Full day usage I'm usually down to 30% at this time of night (10pm) so I can't really complain


----------



## Drizzt5

Idk if the battery is bad with warm2.2 or if that is just normal smartphone battery life. It doesn't seem any worse then it did at stock, but not any better. If I was actually using this as a phone I would be concerned about using it so much.


----------



## Simca

For now, I'm using the stock battery as I'm not needing to go out with it the entire day typically. As for the battery, I let it die then charged it up again. I turned off WiFi and it's now saving batter more like it should, but I only leave it on idle. Whenever I actually use the thing, it really kills battery. After having failed to use netarchy-toastmod-4.2.1-cfs-bfq-havs-more-smartass-universal-signed, I'm a little concerned with flashing kernel's now. I know it was made for the HTC Evo, but I thought it had been suggested for the Incredible as well. I don't know.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12246578*
> For now, I'm using the stock battery as I'm not needing to go out with it the entire day typically. As for the battery, I let it die then charged it up again. I turned off WiFi and it's now saving batter more like it should, but I only leave it on idle. Whenever I actually use the thing, it really kills battery. After having failed to use netarchy-toastmod-4.2.1-cfs-bfq-havs-more-smartass-universal-signed, I'm a little concerned with flashing kernel's now. I know it was made for the HTC Evo, but I thought it had been suggested for the Incredible as well. I don't know.


If you fail a kernel flash, then you boot to recovery and restore from a known good image. No harm done really.

The only time, someone correct me if I'm wrong, you really risk bricking your Dinc is during a radio update.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hometoast;12248192*
> If you fail a kernel flash, then you boot to recovery and restore from a known good image. No harm done really.
> 
> The only time, someone correct me if I'm wrong, you really risk bricking your Dinc is during a radio update.


Always a rule of thumb..
1. ALWAYS NAND back up that sucker.. hahahahhahaha...anyways..
Espesh with kernels.. even though a ROM has been cooked with an X phone's frame work.. you still have to use your actually phones kernel... cause when dev's cook kernels.. they tweak it to work with your phone.. don't ever use a kernel made for another phone.. cause there are "drivers" for the touch screen and all that other stuff...
Experiment with kernels and ONLY use ones for you phone..and our phones have a wide array of kernel's to choose from.. try incredikernel's they are ncie.. and there different ones.. like one for multi touch and different kinds of other things associated with either saving battery life.. or making it faster or what not.

But yeah.. If I haven't made any sense.. just google "HTC Droid Incredible kernels" and it'll lead the way..
shashooots
v1ral..
*My phone got stolen like 2 weeks ago and now it's broken.. Should I get another Dinc. or try something different..
My feelings for my phone changed when my phone was retrieved so it didn't feel like "my" phone anymore...
What do you guys think I should do.. I am really eye'n the EVO 4G..
And then there is the new and coming droid phones.. haha.
IF/when the HTC thunderbolt get to Guam.. I am gonna jump on that..
v1ral


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12246578*
> -snip-


Try lou's #9 kernel :http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=859337

Don't worry, "Multi-touch" refers to 3-10 point multi touch. You can still use pinch-to-zoom and stuff.


----------



## Sozin

I want OMGB..but I can't get WiFi to work.

Le sad.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I want OMGB..but I can't get WiFi to work.

Le sad.


Why not OMFGB? Worked fine for me when i flashed 1.1 IIRC

Also, i flashed back to warm Z beta 4. Uber Z was freezing up/rebooting almost consistently.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12273313*
> Why not OMFGB? Worked fine for me when i flashed 1.1 IIRC
> 
> Also, i flashed back to warm Z beta 4. Uber Z was freezing up/rebooting almost consistently.


OMFGB isn't totally stock 2.3 if I remember correctly, which is why I always rolled OMGB...but v7 is giving me issues like mad.


----------



## Simca

I installed lou's #9, I'll let you know how it goes later.


----------



## Sozin

lol Higgens, downloading MIUI right now...I'm interested in it again.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin;12290145*
> lol Higgens, downloading MIUI right now...I'm interested in it again.


I was looking at it the other day and they changed quite a bit since i last used it. The only thing i didn't like about it is that you couldn't create a google contact within the contacts app.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12290311*
> I was looking at it the other day and they changed quite a bit since i last used it. The only thing i didn't like about it is that you couldn't create a google contact within the contacts app.


What................................seriously?

//edit

Wow, this is so much more polished than the last time I tried it.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


What................................seriously?


Maybe i overlooked something but nothing asked me if i wanted to create a google or phone contact.


----------



## Sozin

Only issue so far is that there is both a Camera/Gallery app and a MIUI Camera/Gallery app and I can't get rid of the regular one...


----------



## Simca

Lou's was better than Ziggy's for me. I installed MIUI though (funny since you all decided to do that too and I did it without checking the forum).


----------



## Simca

MIUI was what I was looking for all this time. The customization is amazing. Its so easy to use. The only thing I don't like so far is thatyou can't remove the programs from the screen unless you uninstall it but luckily it lets you have as many screens as you want. Its awesome. Probably never going back again.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


MIUI was what I was looking for all this time. The customization is amazing. Its so easy to use. The only thing I don't like so far is thatyou can't remove the programs from the screen unless you uninstall it but luckily it lets you have as many screens as you want. Its awesome. Probably never going back again.


Easiest thing to do is to create folders to store your unwanted or rarely-used apps.

I think I need to update to the newest MIUI to check it out. Anyone know if it still has the issue where you can't send MMS with Wifi enabled?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Easiest thing to do is to create folders to store your unwanted or rarely-used apps.

I think I need to update to the newest MIUI to check it out. Anyone know if it still has the issue where you can't send MMS with Wifi enabled?


I just went ahead and removed them using Titanium.

MMS with WiFi enabled works, or at least for me it just did.


----------



## Higgins

Maybe i'll give MIUI another shot.









EDIT: I swear i always check my sub'd threads right after you post Sozin. haha


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Maybe i'll give MIUI another shot.









EDIT: I swear i always check my sub'd threads right after you post Sozin. haha


Yes, everyone must run MIUI, I'm in love with it right now.

Also,







.


----------



## Cavi

With everyone here talking about it, maybe I'll have to check it out now! This is the one that's REALLY different right?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


With everyone here talking about it, maybe I'll have to check it out now! This is the one that's REALLY different right?


Its a complete gui overhaul like sense that is akin to an iphone+android combination.


----------



## Sozin

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Cavi*   With everyone here talking about it, maybe I'll have to check it out now! This is the one that's REALLY different right?  










Detailed video    
 here  



 
 .


----------



## Simca

I'm absolutely in love with it. I put all the crappy system files in a folder. I'm kind of scared to use TB to remove them cuz I don't want to cause any problems that might need re-installing the ROM cuz unlike other ROMs, this one took me a REALLY long time to get just the way I wanted. Now that it's perfect, I don't want to mess with it! lol.

I LOVE the theme manager and downloading themes RIGHT FROM THOSE APPS OMG, SO EASY!!

Like seriously, this ROM does EVERYTHING I've wanted to do with different programs, but doesn't give me the hassle. There's only a FEW TINY TINY TINY issues I have with it.

1) I think the caldendar BLOOOOOOOOWS! I'm trying to find a new one in the market place to replace it. I really loved the HTC Calendar.

2) I don't think I can HTC Sync it anymore, is there another way to get contact information to the phone easier than just typing all of it in 1 by 1?

It's all translated in English perfectly. From what I can tell everything works. If you're having problems with GPS, once again, click maps, type in destination, have it navigate and as soon as you hear the voice tell you where to turn, you can use GPS from anywhere.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


I'm absolutely in love with it. I put all the crappy system files in a folder. I'm kind of scared to use TB to remove them cuz I don't want to cause any problems that might need re-installing the ROM cuz unlike other ROMs, this one took me a REALLY long time to get just the way I wanted. Now that it's perfect, I don't want to mess with it! lol.

I LOVE the theme manager and downloading themes RIGHT FROM THOSE APPS OMG, SO EASY!!

Like seriously, this ROM does EVERYTHING I've wanted to do with different programs, but doesn't give me the hassle. There's only a FEW TINY TINY TINY issues I have with it.

1) I think the caldendar BLOOOOOOOOWS! I'm trying to find a new one in the market place to replace it. I really loved the HTC Calendar.

2) I don't think I can HTC Sync it anymore, is there another way to get contact information to the phone easier than just typing all of it in 1 by 1?

It's all translated in English perfectly. From what I can tell everything works. If you're having problems with GPS, once again, click maps, type in destination, have it navigate and as soon as you hear the voice tell you where to turn, you can use GPS from anywhere.


You can back up any apps using TB, but I removed the stock Camera and Gallery apps and the MIUI ones work without any problems.

Theme manager is really nice.

I agree, I think that HTC's Calendar app blows the stock app out of the water. I haven't found a good replacement yet.

When I got my original Droid, I exported my Dare's contacts into my Google Account, so they synced to my phone right away automatically. And any time I added a contact, I added it as a Google contact so, again, it was synced. How do you have your contacts?


----------



## Simca

My contacts are saved to Windows 7's "Contacts" when I HTC Sync'ed it with HTC Sense. Since this isn't sense, I don't think I can sync it the same way. Hum hum hum, I looked at the MIUI Camera/Gallery and the Normal one and I have to say, I think I like the normal one over the MIUI Camera/Gallery. It was just more flashy..easier to find things etc.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


My contacts are saved to Windows 7's "Contacts" when I HTC Sync'ed it with HTC Sense. Since this isn't sense, I don't think I can sync it the same way. Hum hum hum, I looked at the MIUI Camera/Gallery and the Normal one and I have to say, I think I like the normal one over the MIUI Camera/Gallery. It was just more flashy..easier to find things etc.


Can you export the contacts into a .CSV file? Because if you can, you can import that file into Google; that's what I had to do with my VZW Backup Assistant.

Link.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin;12295353*
> Can you export the contacts into a .CSV file? Because if you can, you can import that file into Google; that's what I had to do with my VZW Backup Assistant.
> 
> Link.


Thats what i did with my windows mobile contacts. Worked perfectly and now i only have to sign into my google account to get all my contacts+pictures.


----------



## Cavi

I need to do this. I have contacts on my "phone" that I would love to transfer to google. Will this same method work?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi;12298819*
> I need to do this. I have contacts on my "phone" that I would love to transfer to google. Will this same method work?


If you can export them into a contact file like .CSV or vCard, then yes I can't imagine it wouldn't work.


----------



## Cavi

Yeah I have it exported to my SD card, just wasn't sure the file type. I'll try this tonight. Imagine all of my contacts in one place and not having to worry about them ever again...

I'll do this right before I make the switch to MIUI to try it out


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin;12298965*
> If you can export them into a contact file like .CSV or vCard, then yes I can't imagine it wouldn't work.


Sorry, I can't export my v-card for just anyone.









I succeeded in exporting the CVS file and now have them on my phone, thanks.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12300027*
> Sorry, I can't export my v-card for just anyone.


Don't worry, I think we both know you'll be holding onto that for a long time.

_zing!_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12300027*
> I succeeded in exporting the CVS file and now have them on my phone, thanks.


Awesome, glad to hear it worked.


----------



## hometoast

Yes, I'm so glad I upgraded MIUI. Much better. Being able to send MMS while wifi is on is a kinda a good deal.









I was on 0.12.11.1 before (so it was a different build altogether, but,







)


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hometoast;12301136*
> Yes, I'm so glad I upgraded MIUI. Much better. Being able to send MMS while wifi is on is a kinda a good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on 0.12.11.1 before (so it was a different build altogether, but,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


From which topic did you grab it from? I'm using this one (MIUI v0.6 (1.1.28.1)).


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


From which topic did you grab it from? I'm using this one (MIUI v0.6 (1.1.28.1)).


That's the one I'm on now. I had some other thing.. dunno, sucker's gone now anyway.


----------



## Simca

I'm using the InvisibleK #28 Kernel with IMUI.


----------



## Cavi

Ok, trying out MIUI myself now. I was really surprised at how different it was, but I like it! It's a nice change of pace from Sense. Like others have mentioned, I am also missing the HTC calendar, but that's ok. I'm using Fancy Widget, but haven't paid for the pro version. Is that worth it you think? Just looks to be a clock, so I didn't bother with it. I've also used Titanium Backup to remove the stock camera/gallery programs and am just going to use the MIUI ones









Also, what music players do you guys use? I'm going to be using this as my music player now (selling my nano) so I want a good one.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Ok, trying out MIUI myself now. I was really surprised at how different it was, but I like it! It's a nice change of pace from Sense. Like others have mentioned, I am also missing the HTC calendar, but that's ok. I'm using Fancy Widget, but haven't paid for the pro version. Is that worth it you think? Just looks to be a clock, so I didn't bother with it. I've also used Titanium Backup to remove the stock camera/gallery programs and am just going to use the MIUI ones









Also, what music players do you guys use? I'm going to be using this as my music player now (selling my nano) so I want a good one.


I absolutely love the MIUI music player, and to be honest I would straight up just use that.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Also, what music players do you guys use? I'm going to be using this as my music player now (selling my nano) so I want a good one.


MIUI is decent, but there is no android music player app better than power amp.


----------



## savagebunny

I couldn't stand MIUI... so on Warm Z and love it


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


I couldn't stand MIUI... so on Warm Z and love it


You, my friend, are alone in that thought right now.


----------



## Higgins

You guys influenced me. I'm flashing Miui now


----------



## Cavi

I'll have to give Power Amp a shot. I remember using an mp3 encoder by the same name way back in the day...

What's the difference between Warm 2.2 and Warm Z? I can't really tell from simply reading the threads.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi;12307628*
> I'll have to give Power Amp a shot. I remember using an mp3 encoder by the same name way back in the day...
> 
> What's the difference between Warm 2.2 and Warm Z? I can't really tell from simply reading the threads.


One is based on an Evo and the other is based on the Desire Z.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin;12309304*
> One is based on an Evo and the other is based on the Desire Z.


Ok but there are really no differences? Warm 2.2 is based on the Evo I get that, but functionally, there would be no difference between the two right?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi;12309327*
> Ok but there are really no differences? Warm 2.2 is based on the Evo I get that, but functionally, there would be no difference between the two right?


The Desire Z is running a newer version of Sense than the Evo, that would be the only thing I can think of. They should both do the same things.


----------



## Higgins

They're both being worked on by Myn and Incubus. I'd say Warm 2.2 is a more stable rom simply because its been out for a long time, but Warm Z is the one being developed right now and has the extra bits of sense 2.0.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin;12304347*
> You, my friend, are alone in that thought right now.


Yes, sir!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12305655*
> You guys influenced me. I'm flashing Miui now












Here's a screenshot of my home screen.










I'm using a Live Wallpaper which is what the clock/date etc is. It's called: Typography. It's pretty neat. You can even change the wallpaper behind it to be anything you want. I find it better than minimalistic text.

I'm also using a program called BoostCPU that allows my phone to downclock to 128mhz when the screen is off. That's pretty awesome!! I could also over clock my phone to 1.2ghz with it or something inbetween 128mhz and 1.2ghz. It's free too


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12316395*
> Yes, sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a screenshot of my home screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a Live Wallpaper which is what the clock/date etc is. It's called: Typography. It's pretty neat. You can even change the wallpaper behind it to be anything you want. I find it better than minimalistic text.
> 
> I'm also using a program called BoostCPU that allows my phone to downclock to 128mhz when the screen is off. That's pretty awesome!! I could also over clock my phone to 1.2ghz with it or something inbetween 128mhz and 1.2ghz. It's free too


Dear Lord! My eyes!


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Dear Lord! My eyes!


The power of the dark side compels you.


----------



## Higgins

Too much going on IMO


----------



## Rising

Okay, any screen protectors that don't suck? I got the screen protector from otter box with my commuter case, and it seemed pretty good, but I somehow got dust on the sticky side, so that screwed it up. I tried getting a different brand but it makes the screen look like crap and makes it less responsive. I'm starting to think good screen protectors don't exist. Any help?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rising*


Okay, any screen protectors that don't suck? I got the screen protector from otter box with my commuter case, and it seemed pretty good, but I somehow got dust on the sticky side, so that screwed it up. I tried getting a different brand but it makes the screen look like crap and makes it less responsive. I'm starting to think good screen protectors don't exist. Any help?


The 3-pack crystal clear screen protectors from Verizon for like $10 are hard to beat.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rising*


Okay, any screen protectors that don't suck? I got the screen protector from otter box with my commuter case, and it seemed pretty good, but I somehow got dust on the sticky side, so that screwed it up. I tried getting a different brand but it makes the screen look like crap and makes it less responsive. I'm starting to think good screen protectors don't exist. Any help?


These are widely regarded to be the best screen protectors for any phone they make them for.

http://www.sgpstore.com/cell-phone/h...ncredible.html


----------



## Simca

SGP has a pretty elite reputation. Still, can I ask why you need a screen protector? I mean, it's pretty hard to scratch the screen from my experience. If something falls on it with the power to break the screen, chances are a piece of plastic is not going save it from cracking. I've had mine since May or April and I don't have a single scratch on it. I went without a case protector for a while and dropped it multiple times. At best the cheap crappy plastic bits got scuffed, but the screen was perfect. I got a cheap but very nice case cover on Amazon and avoided such problems.

I understand that some people carry quarters and the like in their pockets though. This could perhaps be problemsome. I don't carry anything that jingles in my pockets or on myself though.

  Amazon.com: HTC Droid Incredible Empire - Cell Phones & Accessories
That's the case protector I have on mine. I went with red cuz it's my favorite color, but the purple one looks really cute.

By the way, MIUI battery life with boostcpu downclocking my phone when its screen is off is phenomenal.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


By the way, MIUI battery life with boostcpu downclocking my phone when its screen is off is phenomenal.


I found that the battery on the new MIUI is just a huge amount better in general. Bear in mind, I upgraded from some apparently very old version.


----------



## excelerater

got mine last week........so far so good

but even with all my apps turned off im my bat dies
after 12 hours,not bad but i talk ALOT for work
while my Curve used to last about 50% longer


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


I found that the battery on the new MIUI is just a huge amount better in general. Bear in mind, I upgraded from some apparently very old version.


Agreed. I've been doing some pretty heavy usage in my opinion and it's been chugging along just fine. It's showing me that it's been unplugged for 18 hours and still has 40% left, and that's with at least two hours worth of phone calls, hundreds of text messages, and streaming SiriusXM over 3G for 1.5 hours.


----------



## Simca

Mine has been unplugged for DAYS. I've used it quite a bit too. I've even left Wifi enabled for half the time. I've been playing angry birds, making calls, sending texts, using the camera. It's AMAZING how much better the battery life is than it was with HTC Sense roms. While I think the MIUI kernel/rom is just better over all, I think the boostcpu pushes it way over the mark. Downclocking the battery while you're not using it saves SO much battery. I'm currently at 27% battery and probably won't need to charge my phone until I receive my desk tomorrow, but who knows. I'm gonna' let it run to 0 and tell you when it does die lol!


----------



## Cavi

I'll have to try this "boostcpu" app. I just have MIUI and I don't see a lick of difference in the battery life from Warm 2.2 to MIUI.

One thing is certainly bothering me though. ALMOST enough to make me want to switch away from MIUI for the moment: I'm noticing when I go to my text messages screen (the screen says "Conversations" at the top), that the time stamp on messages appears to be random. But when I go to the person's conversation to reply/see the whole conversation, the times are all accurate. So I just got a text from a friend, in the conversations screen (where you see a list of people to choose which converstion you want to view) it says the last communication is from that friend at 8:54am. But when I click the convo, it shows the correct time sent of 1:54pm.

Really odd. And it happens sporadically. Said friend could send another message that displays correctly, and another message from him later might not be correct. And it randomly does this will all my contacts it seems. Anyone else catch this happening on your phones?


----------



## Simca

The time on the first page shows when the latest IM was released. When you enter into that contact it shows you the timestamps of each of the posts and when it was sent. I'm not really sure what you mean. Seems to work fine on mine for now.

Although, have you guys noticed that on almost every single rom that isn't stock you get these update problems where you click update and it either doesn't download or it downloads but then doesn't install? I've noticed this on every rom that wasn't stock and MIUI isn't an exception. Never had this problem with stock HTC Sense. [Talking about App updates]


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12336290*
> The time on the first page shows when the latest IM was released. When you enter into that contact it shows you the timestamps of each of the posts and when it was sent. I'm not really sure what you mean. Seems to work fine on mine for now.
> 
> Although, have you guys noticed that on almost every single rom that isn't stock you get these update problems where you click update and it either doesn't download or it downloads but then doesn't install? I've noticed this on every rom that wasn't stock and MIUI isn't an exception. Never had this problem with stock HTC Sense. [Talking about App updates]


I don't think you're understanding: the first screen says my last message came on 9:50 now... and it means to say 1:50. When I go into the part where I can reply it shows correctly as 1:50pm. But in the conversations screen it shows as 950am.

And no I don't have problems with apps updating. I did with Warm 2.2 though... if I had multiple trying to go at the same time it would only do 1. Then I would have to cancel and then restart the others.


----------



## Sozin

Cavi I've been seeing that problem as well. It's annoying, but I can never leave MIUI.

Also, what kernels are you guys using? I'm using whatever comes with MIUI.


----------



## Higgins

Once again i check this thread right after you.









I'm loving MIUI.

Also, for anyone who doesn't know you can use your google voice number to make calls to US numbers for free.


----------



## Simca

I'm using Invisible K's #28 Kernel. I think you should all use the same one. Where are you guys located by the way? Maybe it's a time zone problem?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12336528*
> Once again i check this thread right after you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving MIUI.
> 
> Also, for anyone who doesn't know you can use your google voice number to make calls to US numbers for free.


Yeah but you can't make those calls over WiFi, so it's not quite what I want yet.


----------



## Higgins

Invisible K's kernel with MIUI is awesome with zero slow downs and exceptional battery life. Alarm went off just fine too so i don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Simca

Yep. Alarm works perfectly fine. I notice tiny tiny tiny bugs here and there, but I've experienced these things with every rom I've delt with and this is by far the best one I've used so far. I will ~not~ go back to HTC Sense ever again. Someone will have to release a totally new type rom just like MIUI for me to check it out.

InvisibleK for the win!

Also, if you could use google voice over WIFI no one would ever need to have a carrier again. Just pay for internet and bam, you have cellphone coverage...well...while at home anyway









By the way, do any of you actually use Tapatalk? I don't really see the purpose of it. This website loads *Incredibly* (funny drum sound) fast. I don't really have a need for it. I suppose if you were on a lower end phone it might be useful though.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12337458*
> Yep. Alarm works perfectly fine. I notice tiny tiny tiny bugs here and there, but I've experienced these things with every rom I've delt with and this is by far the best one I've used so far. I will ~not~ go back to HTC Sense ever again. Someone will have to release a totally new type rom just like MIUI for me to check it out.
> 
> InvisibleK for the win!
> 
> Also, if you could use google voice over WIFI no one would ever need to have a carrier again. Just pay for internet and bam, you have cellphone coverage...well...while at home anyway


WiFi calls are possible on TMobile.


----------



## hometoast

Other than the SMS list not sorting like Sozin said, I haven't found anything worse than that in the new MIUI. My old version would start playing music, if Pandora was playing and I pulled the headset. fun stuff. :X
I the words of Princess Buttercup, "Ohhh, I'm SO Happeh!"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


By the way, do any of you actually use Tapatalk? I don't really see the purpose of it. This website loads *Incredibly* (funny drum sound) fast. I don't really have a need for it. I suppose if you were on a lower end phone it might be useful though.


I use it. I find it quicker to shoot PMs around. I get annoyed having to zoom in and out to use the site on my screen.


----------



## Drizzt5

Installed InvisibleK.
Installing MIUI.

Coming from stock Kernel (I think) and Warm2.2.
I'll tell you what I think about it. I hope the battery life is as good as you guys are saying.


----------



## Higgins

Restored Warm.

Having to push the power button (or trackball with trackball wake on) around 10 times for my phone to wake up with MIUI is a deal breaker. :\


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Restored Warm.

Having to push the power button (or trackball with trackball wake on) around 10 times for my phone to wake up with MIUI is a deal breaker. :\\










the ONLY issue I have with MIUI and the lock screen, is that the EQ-visualization makes it lag a bit when unlocking.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Restored Warm.

Having to push the power button (or trackball with trackball wake on) around 10 times for my phone to wake up with MIUI is a deal breaker. :\\


I might be going back sometime this week as well. The messages screen showing different times for incoming messages is a PITA.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*









the ONLY issue I have with MIUI and the lock screen, is that the EQ-visualization makes it lag a bit when unlocking.


I don't have any issues with the lockscreen I'm surprised you guys do. Are we all using the same build?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


I might be going back sometime this week as well. The messages screen showing different times for incoming messages is a PITA.


I've found that the time that it says it was sent is wrong, and the time it says it's been received is right. And, I don't pay attention to when it's been sent in the first place.

You guys are so fickle.


----------



## Drizzt5

Idk what I think about it yet. I like the customization and it feels smoother. The Mac/Android hybrid is alright. After I loaded up the first time though it said facebook app crashed. I un-installed it and reinstalled facebook and it worked fine. Then that happened with a few other things like dropbox. So... yea I don't know how I feel about it yet. But if I notice a difference in the battery life then great.


----------



## Simca

remember to use setcpu or cpuboost to downclock your phone when it's screen is off for battery saving.

using opera browser now. I like it but the pinch to zoom is waaay too fast. kind of annoying.

I notice lag when sliding the Burton's down on the lock screen but don't notice any other problems you all have. my times are correct too.


----------



## Higgins

I liked it besides the fact that i had to literally sit there and coax my phone to turn on. Was excited to finally sit on a rom for more than a week, and it looks like the winner is Warm.


----------



## Simca

Opera Mini is sadly too annoying for my tastes. It doesn't register touch screen clicks well and it's pinch to zoom is a joke. I'm gonna' have to go back to stock android browser.

Why is it so hard for people to create a browser that doesn't suck on mobile phones?


----------



## Rising

Thanks for the suggestions on screen protectors. Before trying those, I decided to use Monoprice and try theirs. It's like $1.50 per protector and less if you buy more than one. Shipping was only around $2 so I went for it. Got the glossy version because matte sucks. It works pretty well. They may make it a bit more reflective (could be my imagination, I don't know) and finger prints are more noticeable when it's turned off, but other than that, they work great. Touch response is just as good as it was when I didn't have a protector. Screen looks the same too, in every way. Gonna buy some more soon.


----------



## Cavi

Anyone planning on defecting to one of the plethora of phones coming out nowadays?

I was planning on trying the Thunderbolt... but then a week and a half ago I was laid off from my job. Big cuts. So I don't see the Thunderbolt in my (near) future...


----------



## Simca

Awkwardly enough, I have been considering changing phones and the Thunderbolt looked interesting, but I learned it's not dual core and on top of that you have to pay extra for 4G so eh.. The resolution isn't any larger even though the screen is..

I'll wait another year before I grap another phone. My 2 year contract will be up by then. 4G will be well into it's life and more reliable and dual core phones will be all over. Better technology etc.

Not that impressed by current dual core phones.

In other news I downloaded the new MIUI rom 1.2.19 and just learned that you can change the entire phone's theme. Not only the icons, but the lock screen slider, the menu wallpapers etc. It's suuuuper cool. Man this rom rocks. I learned what you guys meant about the wrong time being displayed when you receive a message but that doesn't bother me.

Btw, Titanium Backup not saving app data, wth? Everytime I upgrade rom or swap roms I have to start back at level 1 on angry birds. That's getting really annoying.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12512549*
> Awkwardly enough, I have been considering changing phones and the Thunderbolt looked interesting, but I learned it's not dual core and on top of that you have to pay extra for 4G so eh.. The resolution isn't any larger even though the screen is..
> 
> I'll wait another year before I grap another phone. My 2 year contract will be up by then. 4G will be well into it's life and more reliable and dual core phones will be all over. Better technology etc.
> 
> Not that impressed by current dual core phones.
> 
> In other news I downloaded the new MIUI rom 1.2.19 and just learned that you can change the entire phone's theme. Not only the icons, but the lock screen slider, the menu wallpapers etc. It's suuuuper cool. Man this rom rocks. I learned what you guys meant about the wrong time being displayed when you receive a message but that doesn't bother me.
> 
> Btw, Titanium Backup not saving app data, wth? Everytime I upgrade rom or swap roms I have to start back at level 1 on angry birds. That's getting really annoying.


I'm happy to wait for an actual next-gen HTC phone instead of just a CDMA Desire HD.

Titanium backup backs up programs when you tell it to. If you're going to switch roms, you have to go through and backup your programs to update the backups.. its not automatic.


----------



## subassy

You can add me to the club list if somebody is still doing that (I haven't read all 118 pages). Got mine last July. A friend of mine is rather obsessed with Android OS. He convinced me to install the Virtuous of 3.2. I don't really mess with it because it's my only phone and it would probably be bad if I had to go without. I am also using the "body glove" case and a screen protector, both very vital as it's survived several drops of two or three feet and is still working perfectly.

Anyway glad to see there's other Incredible fans out there.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12516665*
> I'm happy to wait for an actual next-gen HTC phone instead of just a CDMA Desire HD.
> 
> Titanium backup backs up programs when you tell it to. If you're going to switch roms, you have to go through and backup your programs to update the backups.. its not automatic.


Which is exactly why I'm upset. I did back it up. When I installed the apps with data onto the phone after a new rom update, it didn't put on the app data.

You know, at first I thought 4.3" might be too large of a phone, but I think I'm liking the idea more and more. I think the Incredible looks nice, not perfect, but nice. The one thing about the front that I didn't like about the HTC Incredible was that the little sensor button thing at the bottom was ABOVE the touchable button. I wish it would have been level with the other buttons and given more screen room to the Incredible. They could have also put the Verizon branding on the back or something and had even more screen room.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12518422*
> Which is exactly why I'm upset. I did back it up. When I installed the apps with data onto the phone after a new rom update, it didn't put on the app data.


Titanium restores the app data after the app installs. If you push open instead of close after the app installs, it will be like you just installed the app from the market.

Did that the first time i switched roms. When you push close after the app installs, it will go back to titanium and say "restoring data" or something to that affect.

The worst is when google automatically restores apps when you flash a new rom, and then you overwrite your titanium backups with the vanilla apps instead of restoring them.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I was on Warm TwoPointTwo for a long time. I switched to Cyanogen 7 about a week and a half ago. I am loving it so far. I miss the Sense dialer, and the Sense Camera. Other than that... I'm happy.

I was going to switch to Warm Z, but I haven't brought myself to do it. CM7 is pretty amazing so far.


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonz™*


I was on Warm TwoPointTwo for a long time. I switched to Cyanogen 7 about a week and a half ago. I am loving it so far. I miss the Sense dialer, and the Sense Camera. Other than that... I'm happy.

I was going to switch to Warm Z, but I haven't brought myself to do it. CM7 is pretty amazing so far.


Does it have 720p yet? Because thats a pretty big deal to me. But I have heard amazing things about it.
And is Gingerbread ever coming to incredible?

Edit: Hey guys, I am on MIUI and I just tried to flash to WarmZ to check it out but I am getting an error.

Amend scripting was deprecated by google in android 1.5. It was necessary to remove it when upgrading to clockworkmod 3.0 gingerbread based recovery. Please switch to edify scripting (update-script and update-binary) to create working update zip packages.
Installation aborted.

I googled it and don't really see any answers that help... I can wait, I don't wanna brick the phone. But I am not really sure what that means... I was able to flash Warm2.2 and MIUI successfully before...

edit 2: I am kind of falling in love with MIUI again... I must of not installed it or wiped my phone right the first time because now it is SUPER speedy after wiping all data off of it. I've got it up and configured again and it looks great. So I can wait until some more people run into that error ^^. I just wish I could stop it from asking me to activate my phone upon powering up, but thats not a big deal.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drizzt5;12526071*
> Does it have 720p yet? Because thats a pretty big deal to me. But I have heard amazing things about it.
> And is Gingerbread ever coming to incredible?
> 
> Edit: Hey guys, I am on MIUI and I just tried to flash to WarmZ to check it out but I am getting an error.
> 
> Amend scripting was deprecated by google in android 1.5. It was necessary to remove it when upgrading to clockworkmod 3.0 gingerbread based recovery. Please switch to edify scripting (update-script and update-binary) to create working update zip packages.
> Installation aborted.
> 
> I googled it and don't really see any answers that help... I can wait, I don't wanna brick the phone. But I am not really sure what that means... I was able to flash Warm2.2 and MIUI successfully before...


Clockworkmod 3.0 uses a different type of zip signature than 2.0 does. It has to do with gingerbread or something. There are converters though, but i never looked into it because i haven't updated my clockwork.


----------



## Simca

I did it all right, Higgins. Don't know what's wrong with it.

For those of you that have MIUI still and are using 1.2.19, have you guys noticed that you can download and install ENTIRE phone themes now instead of just buton skins and stuff? This changes the bootloader, the lock screen design, wallpaper, menus, the bottom...windows bar looking thing. It's totally awesome. I'm not sure if 1.1.28 or w/e I was on before had this but I never noticed it. It's great.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drizzt5*


Does it have 720p yet? Because thats a pretty big deal to me. But I have heard amazing things about it.
And is Gingerbread ever coming to incredible?

edit 2: I am kind of falling in love with MIUI again... I must of not installed it or wiped my phone right the first time because now it is SUPER speedy after wiping all data off of it. I've got it up and configured again and it looks great. So I can wait until some more people run into that error ^^. I just wish I could stop it from asking me to activate my phone upon powering up, but thats not a big deal.



I don't believe the 720p works. At the moment it's not as big of a deal to me, because I don't record stuff often. And again, nightlies are released all the time. It'll just be a matter of time until it works. I'm a few nightlies behind though









Gingerbread is nothing special over Froyo IMO. And I don't know about it coming to the Inc.

I was thinking about trying MIUI. It was looking too iPhone-ish for my tastes. Is it really good?


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonz™;12531993*
> I don't believe the 720p works. At the moment it's not as big of a deal to me, because I don't record stuff often. And again, nightlies are released all the time. It'll just be a matter of time until it works. I'm a few nightlies behind though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerbread is nothing special over Froyo IMO. And I don't know about it coming to the Inc.
> 
> I was thinking about trying MIUI. It was looking too iPhone-ish for my tastes. Is it really good?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8Ca0gufE0Q[/ame]


----------



## Higgins

Warm Z is on RLS1 and out of the beta stage. Loving it and the gingerbread title bar icons.

MIUI would slow to a crawl one moment and be instantaneous the next. Loved it besides that.


----------



## Simca

That's how my MIUI looks now.


----------



## savagebunny

Eh, still not a fan of MIUI. Different strokes for different folks

I don't have Clockwork, I have the RA-inc and haven't had a issue yet with it cause I got SLCD


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12538264*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how my MIUI looks now.


I like it, did you find that theme in the theme manager or something? Might look around for that or something else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny;12538288*
> Eh, still not a fan of MIUI. Different strokes for different folks
> 
> I don't have Clockwork, I have the RA-inc and haven't had a issue yet with it cause I got SLCD


Hmm, well I can't really flash WarmZ to try it out with clockwork.... what do I do? Wait for an update or something? I'm not in a rush.


----------



## savagebunny

Not sure man. I never ever had Clockwork as my recovery image cause of my hardware revision and it wouldn't show anything. So I flashed the alternative recovery image and works for everything.

I've flashed redemptive rEVO, Warm Z, CM6, CM7, MIUI and a bunch of others without any issue


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drizzt5;12538325*
> I like it, did you find that theme in the theme manager or something? Might look around for that or something else.


Yes, it is!

Here's the lockscreen.


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny;12538367*
> Not sure man. I never ever had Clockwork as my recovery image cause of my hardware revision and it wouldn't show anything. So I flashed the alternative recovery image and works for everything.
> 
> I've flashed redemptive rEVO, Warm Z, CM6, CM7, MIUI and a bunch of others without any issue


Guess I was unlucky. I think if some 2.3 roms come out it might fix the problem, I still don't really understand the problem TBH and haven't tried to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12538368*
> Yes, it is!
> 
> Here's the lockscreen.


I gotta be honest... I do NOT like that lockscreen lol. But once you get inside it looks better.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drizzt5;12538585*
> I gotta be honest... I do NOT like that lockscreen lol. But once you get inside it looks better.


You can change it I'm pretty sure.







Almost all of MIUI is customizable in some form.


----------



## savagebunny

Try and flash CM7. its 2.3.2 AOSP and I flashed perfectly fine.

What revision # is your phone?


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny;12538819*
> Try and flash CM7. its 2.3.2 AOSP and I flashed perfectly fine.
> 
> What revision # is your phone?


I would try that but not until they confirm that 720p works on the camera... I use my phone a lot for video recording and I want that.


----------



## Cavi

I will be switching from MIUI tonight to something else... I'll report back when I decide lol


----------



## Cavi

Ok, the lucky ROM on my phone is now Warm Z! Figured I would give it a shot seeing as how I liked Warm 2.2 so much, and they're on RLS1 now so it seemed the time was right.

You know that feeling you get when you get home from a long vacation? Not the one where you wish you were still there, but the feeling that... _you're home now_? And everything is just as it was and it's cozy and awesome and _you're home_?

That's what the feeling is like going away from MIUI. It was a nice (albeit, month long) vacation, but I'm glad to be back home


----------



## Higgins

Had Redemptive revolution installed on my mom's Inc and it went into a boot loop. Walked her through restoring the stock backup i made (thank god) and all is peachy.

Probably install Warm Z on there when i come home for spring break. No slow downs or reboots yet like i had with MIUI and UberZ.


----------



## Simca

Just got tapatalk and now see why some like it.

Also got palmary weather pro and WeatherPro. Both are excellent weather apps.

Sent from my HTC Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## Sozin

Does anyone know about the Incredible hitting EOL in March?


----------



## Simca

All I've seen are rumors. Even if they do stop doing updates for the Incredible, I'm sure someone can port something over for us. Heck, maybe people will actually become ingenuous like MIUI and start making their own ROMs for devices like the Incredible.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12580360*
> All I've seen are rumors. Even if they do stop doing updates for the Incredible, I'm sure someone can port something over for us. Heck, maybe people will actually become ingenuous like MIUI and start making their own ROMs for devices like the Incredible.


I'm not concerned with official updates, I just don't want to keep recommending the Incredible if it's really hitting EOL; I'll need to start recommending the Incredible 2.


----------



## Tohdman

I want in. Also, anyone have any problems with it overheating?


----------



## Higgins

Had mine get a bit hot when trying experimental builds and such, but never had it turn off or anything.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohdman;12663677*
> I want in. Also, anyone have any problems with it overheating?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12664419*
> Had mine get a bit hot when trying experimental builds and such, but never had it turn off or anything.


Mine gets warm to the touch every once in awhile when I'm browsing reddit for long periods of time or playing angry birds for awhile.

Never thought much of it though. I keep it out of direct sunlight when in heavy use anyway.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohdman;12663677*
> I want in. Also, anyone have any problems with it overheating?


I have, while streaming pandora, and using GPS nav at the same time, those two (gps is heavy on the battery) while charging with the screen on, it got to a point where the batter was too hot and it refused to charge anymore.


----------



## Simca

I took my Incredible out to my pool when I first got it. It was in direct blazing hot sun and was in heavy use and it still didn't turn off on me. The Incredible is a champ.

Wonder what the Incredible 2 is gonna' be like.


----------



## Ghsoqn8465

is there a reason why my Incredible routinely deletes every text I have? and is there a way to change this? I have my SMS and MMS backed up to my gmail so I have to restore them all when that happens, but is there a way that I can change it all so that it won't just randomly delete them?


----------



## Simca

Maybe go into settings and increase the number of MMS messages you can store on your phone. Unless it's deleting all of your messages. Are you still stock? You shouldn't be having too many problems unless you're going over 200 MMS on stock.


----------



## Ghsoqn8465

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12813728*
> Maybe go into settings and increase the number of MMS messages you can store on your phone. Unless it's deleting all of your messages. Are you still stock? You shouldn't be having too many problems unless you're going over 200 MMS on stock.


By stock you mean stock messaging system or stock memory? I put an 8gb SD card in there and also I use ChompSMS as my app. It doesn't delete my MMS just my SMS and deletes them all from the Chomp and the stock messaging app. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Simca

I meant stock as in phone not being rooted and rommed. I don't use chomp SMS.

Sent from my HTC Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## allenottawa

I just bought an Incredible off eBay for $165 shipped.







Really pumped, can't wait to get it! I still need to sell my other phone though.


----------



## Cavi

... wow great deal. I'm under the impression I could still sell mine for over 300. Maybe not? lol


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi;12820780*
> ... wow great deal. I'm under the impression I could still sell mine for over 300. Maybe not? lol


Looks like they go for $200-$250 nowadays.


----------



## Sozin

Well fellas, it's official, the Incredible is EOL. It's not listed on VZW's website anymore, so hopefully the Incredible S/2 comes out soon. Anyone thinking of selling their current offering for the sequel?


----------



## Higgins

That kind of sucks.

I'm perfectly fine waiting until the next generation of phones comes out. Until then, XDA will keep me entertained. Just flashed CM7 RC and now that the alarm clock hasn't let me down i'm going to be using some nice gingerbread. Didn't realize how bloated sense roms feel until now.


----------



## Cavi

Yeah I remember seeing a screenshot of a verizon computer back in November that said the EOL date was 3/31/11. As I recall it had other phones with the same date too. Notice any others missing?

I'll probably switch to Sprint at some point. Cheaper... and Columbus is a test market for them so the 4G is amazing here. Plus... they might even have to switch 4G techs to LTE according to official reports.

So hopefully they get a good next gen phone over there from HTC that will best the Evo. That would be my next phone... but not for another year


----------



## v1ral

Question guys.
I have a dropped Dinc, it does turn on it even vibrates as usual.
What is the likely hood of it being bricked.
I've been lead to a site that sales replacement parts and repairing it looks tempting to me.
But the cost would be a little over the 200 dollar mark.
Should I just get one off of fleebay, or should I try and repair it.
I know the screen is broke.. before I completely shut it down after the mishap the screen was all jacked up.
I mean it turns on...I let it sit there I press the power button or the track pad as if to wake it up from sleep the green lights turns on, it "turns on".
I am hoping it's might be still functional but I don't want to lay 200 something on repairs and it doesn't do jack squat.
It's either repair it or get another maybe an X...and pay the full non-contract price, or just get a different Droid phone and still pay the non-contract price.








Anyways..
Thanks for you time...
v1ral


----------



## Higgins

Might just have to replace the screen. If you by chance had USB debugging turned on before you dropped it, you could adb in and see if it is still functional.


----------



## v1ral

oh yeah no ****.. hmm.
Well I have only used ADB for a short period to check stuff... hmm.
How would I do that...
v1ral

I hooked up the phone to my pc..
It detects it...
Is that a sign of good things?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral;12937750*
> Question guys.
> I have a dropped Dinc, it does turn on it even vibrates as usual.
> What is the likely hood of it being bricked.
> I've been lead to a site that sales replacement parts and repairing it looks tempting to me.
> But the cost would be a little over the 200 dollar mark.
> Should I just get one off of fleebay, or should I try and repair it.
> I know the screen is broke.. before I completely shut it down after the mishap the screen was all jacked up.
> I mean it turns on...I let it sit there I press the power button or the track pad as if to wake it up from sleep the green lights turns on, it "turns on".
> I am hoping it's might be still functional but I don't want to lay 200 something on repairs and it doesn't do jack squat.
> It's either repair it or get another maybe an X...and pay the full non-contract price, or just get a different Droid phone and still pay the non-contract price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways..
> Thanks for you time...
> v1ral


Get insurance.
Wait 2 weeks.
Call in the phone lost.
????
Lose 75 dollars or so and get a replacement.


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral;12937750*
> Question guys.
> I have a dropped Dinc, it does turn on it even vibrates as usual.
> What is the likely hood of it being bricked.
> I've been lead to a site that sales replacement parts and repairing it looks tempting to me.
> But the cost would be a little over the 200 dollar mark.
> Should I just get one off of fleebay, or should I try and repair it.
> I know the screen is broke.. before I completely shut it down after the mishap the screen was all jacked up.
> I mean it turns on...I let it sit there I press the power button or the track pad as if to wake it up from sleep the green lights turns on, it "turns on".
> I am hoping it's might be still functional but I don't want to lay 200 something on repairs and it doesn't do jack squat.
> It's either repair it or get another maybe an X...and pay the full non-contract price, or just get a different Droid phone and still pay the non-contract price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways..
> Thanks for you time...
> v1ral


The phone costs less than $200 on eBay... So if fixing it costs more than $75, forget it. Sell it as broken on eBay for around $75 and put that money towards another one (or a different phone).


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12938700*
> Get insurance.
> Wait 2 weeks.
> Call in the phone lost.
> ????
> Lose 75 dollars or so and get a replacement.


I don't think that'll work..
It was a while ago since the phone's been jacked up.. and I actually put my account on hold while I wait/buy a new/used one.. haha....
Thanks...
Actually I don't think I can claim it.. lulz.
v1ral


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral;12938750*
> I don't think that'll work..
> It was a while ago since the phone's been jacked up.. and I actually put my account on hold while I wait/buy a new/used one.. haha....
> Thanks...
> Actually I don't think I can claim it.. lulz.
> v1ral


Yeah, I'd just get a new one. I bought mine for $165 shipped. You should be able to recover about $100ish from selling the broken one.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenottawa;12938730*
> The phone costs less than $200 on eBay... So if fixing it costs more than $75, forget it. Sell it as broken on eBay for around $75 and put that money towards another one (or a different phone).


I may do this..
However...
I don't know if it's trust worthy way to do it. I mean I have bought quite a few stuff on fleebay so I am no noob.. but how legit are these new/used phones are?
v1ral


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi;12937655*
> Yeah I remember seeing a screenshot of a verizon computer back in November that said the EOL date was 3/31/11. As I recall it had other phones with the same date too. Notice any others missing?
> 
> I'll probably switch to Sprint at some point. Cheaper... and Columbus is a test market for them so the 4G is amazing here. Plus... they might even have to switch 4G techs to LTE according to official reports.
> 
> So hopefully they get a good next gen phone over there from HTC that will best the Evo. That would be my next phone... but not for another year


I'm thinking of switching to Sprint myself, but my contract isn't up til next February, so who knows what'll happen. I imagine that Sprint will also end up getting the next Nexus phone, so if Verizon doesn't get an LTE version of it (seeing as LTE should be in Toledo, OH by the end of the year), I'll most likely jump to Sprint for their Nexus phone(s).


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral;12938781*
> I may do this..
> However...
> I don't know if it's trust worthy way to do it. I mean I have bought quite a few stuff on fleebay so I am no noob.. but how legit are these new/used phones are?
> v1ral


Just check the feedback. Ask the seller for the ESN number and ask Verizon if it's fine to activate on your account.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I'm thinking of switching to Sprint myself, but my contract isn't up til next February, so who knows what'll happen. I imagine that Sprint will also end up getting the next Nexus phone, so if Verizon doesn't get an LTE version of it (seeing as LTE should be in Toledo, OH by the end of the year), I'll most likely jump to Sprint for their Nexus phone(s).


Nexus eh? Didn't know about that. Those would be real fun to play with though! At the moment I'm only interested in evo 3d on sprint. Would almost have to go nexus though...

http://phandroid.com/2011/03/30/veri...ted-exclusive/

Info on Incredible 2 launch day?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi;12941340*
> Nexus eh? Didn't know about that. Those would be real fun to play with though! At the moment I'm only interested in evo 3d on sprint. Would almost have to go nexus though...
> 
> http://phandroid.com/2011/03/30/verizons-spring-roadmap-leaked-april-full-of-androids-with-samsung-droid-charge-sony-ericsson-xperia-play-and-htc-droid-incredible-2-releases-slated-exclusive/
> 
> Info on Incredible 2 launch day?


At this stage of the game, I honestly would jump to a carrier that had a Nexus phone because I just want to run stock Android anyway.

It seems like it'll be $200, and the launch date is rumored for April 28th.


----------



## Simca

MIUI now has a Gingerbread version of MIUI, but it seems very buggy. I'm going to wait til that stabalize before jumping for it. I'm quite happy with the Froyo MIUI version.


----------



## infernoRS

Incredible S ordered. Gotta sell that crappy Nokia and the iPod touch 4G as soon as I can.

I was first going to buy the LG Optimus 2X but after I read that it has a pretty poor screen in terms of taking commands and the phone is very unstable I gave up on it and ended up in this since this has almost the same price, better battery life and more fitting screen size than the Desire HD and I won't be waiting for an unknown time for the Pyramid.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


MIUI now has a Gingerbread version of MIUI, but it seems very buggy. I'm going to wait til that stabalize before jumping for it. I'm quite happy with the Froyo MIUI version.


Ahh so that's why I was getting so many force closes I thought it was stable so I went back to stock.

CyanogenMod 7 stable is out for the Incredible. http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?type=stable&device=inc


----------



## Higgins

About to update to the final build. Been running the second release candidate for about a week and a half only getting my first reboot today.


----------



## Lt.JD

Higgins think we can Sense 3.0 from the new Sensation. I'm hoping we get a Verizon version do want that dual core. http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/12/htc-sensation-first-video-hands-on/

Flashed to Cyangenmod 7 and can't link to my google account.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lt.JD;13098310*
> Higgins think we can Sense 3.0 from the new Sensation. I'm hoping we get a Verizon version do want that dual core. http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/12/htc-sensation-first-video-hands-on/
> 
> Flashed to Cyangenmod 7 and can't link to my google account.


I'm happy to wait to get a new phone if it means stepping up to something like that. Doubt it would work as nice on the Incredible given the outdated hardware, but it might be nice.

Try reflashing and make sure you install the gapps .zip after you flash the cm7 .zip in recovery mode. They can't include google apps in cyanogenmod per android TOS so that might be your problem.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1030471

http://goo-inside.me/gapps/latest/7/universal/

Its ridiculous how fast CM7 is compared to Warm Z i was running before.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13100609*
> I'm happy to wait to get a new phone if it means stepping up to something like that. Doubt it would work as nice on the Incredible given the outdated hardware, but it might be nice.
> 
> Try reflashing and make sure you install the gapps .zip after you flash the cm7 .zip in recovery mode. They can't include google apps in cyanogenmod per android TOS so that might be your problem.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1030471
> 
> http://goo-inside.me/gapps/latest/7/universal/
> 
> Its ridiculous how fast CM7 is compared to Warm Z i was running before.


If something like that comes to Verizon I definitely will upgrade. Ahhh I didn't know that I'll try that this weekend. Is your automatic brightness working? Mine didn't seem to be functioning correctly.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lt.JD;13106367*
> If something like that comes to Verizon I definitely will upgrade. Ahhh I didn't know that I'll try that this weekend. Is your automatic brightness working? Mine didn't seem to be functioning correctly.


My auto brightness works for the most part, although is a bit delayed. I keep the brightness in my notification power widget to control it when auto doesn't cut it.

When you do, try the honeybread theme.







Never loved a theme so much in my life.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

So are most people running CM7 now? I haven't been keeping up with the thread much.

I was on Warm 2.2 for a long time, then jumped over to CM7 through many nightlies, then eventually through RC1-4. Now I'm on full release CM7. I think the only things I really miss from Sense are the Calendar alert popups and the Camera.

Apart from that, I love CM7.


----------



## Higgins

Yeah the camera isn't much to look at, but i think you can use the MIUI one if you want. Also, AOSP calendar and clock apps suck, but i'm ok with it now.







I was getting tired of my phone coming to a crawl and rebooting randomly with all the roms i had been flashing. CM7 is insanely quick and stable.


----------



## Cavi

Hmmm... wonder what all this buzz about CM7 is about?









Might have to give it a shot... even though I've had no issues with Warm Z. Can I install CM7 using clockwork (... I'm fairly certain that's the one with Warm Z).

EDIT: answered my own question... will likely flash it tonight.


----------



## Cavi

Just installed CM7. It's pretty cool so far!

The only problem I'm seeing is that it's damn slow trying to transfer music onto my sdcard. Anyone else notice this? Is this normal? It will start out fast enough... then just slow to a crawl.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Just installed CM7. It's pretty cool so far!

The only problem I'm seeing is that it's damn slow trying to transfer music onto my sdcard. Anyone else notice this? Is this normal? It will start out fast enough... then just slow to a crawl.


I don't have any music. Maybe Higgins can help.


----------



## noahmateen1234

Sadly I no longer own an Incredible, just sold it to v1ral on here. However, I upgraded to the Thunderbolt. The Incredible made me a believer in HTC and I don't have any plans to stray away from them in the future.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


Sadly I no longer own an Incredible, just sold it to v1ral on here. However, I upgraded to the Thunderbolt. The Incredible made me a believer in HTC and I don't have any plans to stray away from them in the future.


How do you like it. I want to stay with HTC but they aren't offering any dual-core phones in the near future.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lt.JD;13153890*
> How do you like it. I want to stay with HTC but they aren't offering any dual-core phones in the near future.


What are you talkung about the sensation is suppose to come out in may

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Higgins

I remember music transfering a bit slowly. If it bothers you that much, you can mount the sd card in recovery mode and transfer it over that way.


----------



## v1ral

Yeah..
HTC was my first venture into Android, and it's been great. * I know quite biased..
I would not go to another brand even if they had a dual core phone.
I've grown so fond of sense.
Anyways, the New HTC Sensation looks to be something of a Windows xp to Windows Vista/7 in terms of transitions more or so from Vanilla to Sense, which makes it quite interesting sorta like "Different" you know.
I will be watching closely at this phone, but I doubt I will have a change to try it out where I live.


----------



## Cavi

What about checking voicemail? Every time I type in my code it says it's the wrong password. It hasn't changed in 10 years LOL


----------



## Higgins

If you're using a desire Z based rom, you have to change short tones to long(or off?) or they won't register.

Google voice >>>>>>> carrier voice mail. IMO


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


If you're using a desire Z based rom, you have to change short tones to long(or off?) or they won't register.

Google voice >>>>>>> carrier voice mail. IMO










The usual place I go in settings... it doesn't give an option for changing the tones from short to long. It's audible touch tones right? In CM7 there's only a check mark. No options to choose from. Odd... this has me confused.

And what about GPS? Not working for me for some reason. Did all the tricks for wipe and install so not sure what the issue could be. I use Foursquare and it wont lock in on me.


----------



## Higgins

Would try the voicemail, but i have had a google voice since the day i bought my Dinc.

Just tested the GPS and it locked onto me instantly.

Dunno what's going on with you dude.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


What are you talkung about the sensation is suppose to come out in may

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


For Verizon. HTC Sensation is GSM right now. The Incredible 2 is single-core.


----------



## Simca

I've ditched MIUI after getting bored with it and am now using CM7.0.3

I wish people make videos more interesting because this ROM is a lot more interesting than any videos have shown me. It's a very professionally done rom and I like it very much so far.


----------



## Higgins

Been running CM7 since it became stable and its by far my favorite rom.

Was running the honeybread theme, but i'm using the lucid theme from this thread now.










That reminds me, i should update to 7.0.3.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Still rocking CM7 (7.0.3) and Honeybread theme.


----------



## Simca

CM7, Some blue theme it came with, ADW launcher as is default.


----------



## Higgins

Using launcher 7. Its different for sure, but i really like it so far and it gives me a little WP7 love.


----------



## Higgins

And to continue this WP7 love, the launcherpro dev just released an alpha build of a Zune music player.

http://bit.ly/luHFGO

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_hawITY-XM[/ame]


----------



## Rising

Heard Gingerbread is officially coming to the Incredible around the end of June. Time frame could change, but it looks like we're getting it (better late than never?). Not sure if we're getting Sense 2.2 or not.

My problem is that I get this issue a lot with my phone apparently becoming low on application space frequently. I have about 6GB of space left but it still pops up. I later learned that it's because of one of the folders which has a data cap on it. I clear the data in some of the apps, like Facebook and Twitter and the low space issue gfoes away. It became much worse after downloading the Netflix app, which uses a lot of space (not surprisingly). I heard that rooted phones with other roms don't have this issue. Ive been waiting for the official update in hopes that it fixes this issue but my patience is wearing thin.

Basically, should I root or wait? Thinking about getting CM7. What's the recommendation? I heard that rooting voids my warranty, but I can un-root should I need to use it.

Another question: Anyone else have issues with the headphone jack? It worked fine for a few months but now all of a sudden, I only get sound on the left side. I only got the basic free 1 year warranty. Would they fix this issue or am I a bit screwed?


----------



## Higgins

Rooting allows you to flash custom roms, even if they're just slimmed down stock roms. After flashing Cyanogenmod 7 though, using sense just feels slow and bloated.

Never had a problem with apps running out of space, but i don't use a ton of apps so i have never come close to any limit.

It voids your warranty, but you can always revert to stock if you need to take it in. The root method for the Inc is pretty much fool proof though, so if you end up having to take it in chances are they wouldn't even check the software.

http://unrevoked.com/


----------



## Rising

Thanks for the link. I use netflix, facebook, twitter, etc. It adds up, I guess. I tried downloading the Opera browser and the "low application space" warning popped up and wouldn't go away, so I got rid of it. Looking forward to this issue going away.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I've been flashing every GingerSense ROM I could find the past few days. I've finally settled on one.

Synergy GingerSense. It's headed up by a bunch of the popular Inc devs. For a beta, it's surprisingly quick, lag free, and stable. I wouldn't recommend any of the others. They are slow and laggy... and lots of broken things.

I rocked CM7 for a while, but part of me really missed a few things in Sense. The People integration was one of them... followed by the Camera and the pop up calendar notifications. Once Sense 3.0 features are pretty awesome. I think I'll be sticking back with Sense for a while.

Link to Synergy ROM: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1106799
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rising;13730665*
> Heard Gingerbread is officially coming to the Incredible around the end of June. Time frame could change, but it looks like we're getting it (better late than never?). Not sure if we're getting Sense 2.2 or not.
> 
> My problem is that I get this issue a lot with my phone apparently becoming low on application space frequently. I have about 6GB of space left but it still pops up. I later learned that it's because of one of the folders which has a data cap on it. I clear the data in some of the apps, like Facebook and Twitter and the low space issue gfoes away. It became much worse after downloading the Netflix app, which uses a lot of space (not surprisingly). I heard that rooted phones with other roms don't have this issue. Ive been waiting for the official update in hopes that it fixes this issue but my patience is wearing thin.
> 
> Basically, should I root or wait? Thinking about getting CM7. What's the recommendation? I heard that rooting voids my warranty, but I can un-root should I need to use it.
> 
> Another question: Anyone else have issues with the headphone jack? It worked fine for a few months but now all of a sudden, I only get sound on the left side. I only got the basic free 1 year warranty. Would they fix this issue or am I a bit screwed?


Even though you have "6GB free" on your internal storage, this doesn't mean you have that much free for app space. The Inc has ~750MB free for app space. Compared to the Evo and N1 with about 190MB each, this is pretty good. I haven't managed to fill it all up yet with ~ 220 apps (according to Titanium backup). Go under Settings > SD & Phone storage. Look under the tab labeled Phone Memory. This is where everything is stored. I have 300MB of 748MB. With SD-ext and apps2sd you can increase your storage space for apps if you need to.

There is really no downside in rooting. With unrevoked it's so easy. You can't go wrong. You can always find a factory repair image on the internet *wink* and unroot your phone. Flashing the radio is the most hazardous part, but very few people do any damage... Assuming you follow all the right instructions, you are in the clear.

I'd try to get the headphone jack fixed first though.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonz™;13739259*
> I've been flashing every GingerSense ROM I could find the past few days. I've finally settled on one.
> 
> Synergy GingerSense. It's headed up by a bunch of the popular Inc devs. For a beta, it's surprisingly quick, lag free, and stable. I wouldn't recommend any of the others. They are slow and laggy... and lots of broken things.
> 
> I rocked CM7 for a while, but part of me really missed a few things in Sense. The People integration was one of them... followed by the Camera and the pop up calendar notifications. Once Sense 3.0 features are pretty awesome. I think I'll be sticking back with Sense for a while.
> 
> Link to Synergy ROM: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1106799


Huh, a gingersense rom that looks like it works. Going to download and try it when i get home.


----------



## Rising

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonz™;13739259*
> Even though you have "6GB free" on your internal storage, this doesn't mean you have that much free for app space. The Inc has ~750MB free for app space. Compared to the Evo and N1 with about 190MB each, this is pretty good. I haven't managed to fill it all up yet with ~ 220 apps (according to Titanium backup). Go under Settings > SD & Phone storage. Look under the tab labeled Phone Memory. This is where everything is stored. I have 300MB of 748MB. With SD-ext and apps2sd you can increase your storage space for apps if you need to.
> 
> There is really no downside in rooting. With unrevoked it's so easy. You can't go wrong. You can always find a factory repair image on the internet *wink* and unroot your phone. Flashing the radio is the most hazardous part, but very few people do any damage... Assuming you follow all the right instructions, you are in the clear.
> 
> I'd try to get the headphone jack fixed first though.


See, that's the thing. I have 436MB of space left. It's when I clear the data in the app (say facebook), that the "low on space; application data space is low. to free up space..." warning disappears. So the data space for the apps, whatever folder they use, has a cap from what I hear. This happened after I installed the netflix app, but many people have the same issue and not always associated with the netflix app. So, this seems to be an Incredible Sense issue, since Incredibles that are flashed with other roms don't seem to have the issue.

I'd like to wait for the official update, but this is aggravating me. I'll check on the headphone jack first though. So Synergy Gingersense is good? May give that a shot.


----------



## Prugor

Myn and Venom (and others) cooked a rom up that is GB 2.3 with Sense 2.1 + 3.0. As a fan of Myn's TwoPointTwo on the Evo, this rom is fantastic. Its a bit heavy, as in size. But runs like a champ. It's on two phones, the incredible and evo.

http://goo-inside.me/myn/Nightly/


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prugor*


Myn and Venom (and others) cooked a rom up that is GB 2.3 with Sense 2.1 + 3.0. As a fan of Myn's TwoPointTwo on the Evo, this rom is fantastic. Its a bit heavy, as in size. But runs like a champ. It's on two phones, the incredible and evo.

http://goo-inside.me/myn/Nightly/


This is Synergy ROM that I mentioned a few posts back 3 days ago.
Developers include Myn, Virus, Wozzer, Djzager, Incubus26jc, joelz9614 and others


----------



## Prugor

Flashing 06/07, so far its a dream.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prugor;13785618*
> Flashing 06/07, so far its a dream.


Did anything change from 06 to 07? I agree, this ROM runs like a beauty.


----------



## Prugor

Keyboard changes, removed wireless tether and made the hotspot feature better. Apparently the hotspot is doing the same as the tether, but does it better. Constant fixes to other things.

6/9 up.


----------



## Simca

Might look into that, CM7 is starting to run slowly.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;13813087*
> Might look into that, CM7 is starting to run slowly.


Really? Mine's been running fine but I do reboot it every week or so.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;13813087*
> Might look into that, CM7 is starting to run slowly.


it does weird things for me, like I have to toggle the top button to answer a call.


----------



## Higgins

Can't go back to sense. Flashed that synergy rom and it just felt wrong. At this point I hate Rosie with a burning passion.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hometoast;13814454*
> it does weird things for me, like I have to toggle the top button to answer a call.


Weird.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13814499*
> Can't go back to sense. Flashed that synergy rom and it just felt wrong. At this point I hate Rosie with a burning passion.


Rosie?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Rosie?


The sense launcher is called Rosie. Hate it.


----------



## Drizzt5

Got sick of miui being janky so went to CM7. Seems pretty good. Also ordered a 3500 battery... i dont care about bulk


----------



## Higgins

Miui's camera kept hard locking the phone, so i just restored my backup of CM7 and have been using that.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Still rockin' Synergy RC1.

This ROM is so snappy.


----------



## hometoast

Anyone ever have a problem where all of a sudden the phone won't find and 3g signal?

It often can't even get 1x, but if I turn on the hotspot (synergy), then back off, then I can get 1x data for a short time.

I've tried *228, 1 and 2. I've tried an older sense ROM, and CM7... they all now exhibit the same problem.


----------



## Higgins

Haven't had that. If anything, sometimes i can only get 1x and not 3G.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hometoast;14140945*
> Anyone ever have a problem where all of a sudden the phone won't find and 3g signal?
> 
> It often can't even get 1x, but if I turn on the hotspot (synergy), then back off, then I can get 1x data for a short time.
> 
> I've tried *228, 1 and 2. I've tried an older sense ROM, and CM7... they all now exhibit the same problem.


I had this problem, ended up having to exchange the phone. If you can't get 3G at all, in any rom, (in my opinion/experience) it's the phone. Take that thing on back and get a "new" one.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I had this problem, ended up having to exchange the phone. If you can't get 3G at all, in any rom, (in my opinion/experience) it's the phone. Take that thing on back and get a "new" one.


forgot to post an update. I reverted back to stock, unrooted, s-on'd, and reset the phone. Got 3g, rooted, then flashed my fav rom back and I'm good to go.


----------



## Sozin

So...looks like the phone is going to get Gingerbread (2.3.4 actually) after all.

linky


----------



## Simca

Been a while since I last visited this thread, just stopping by to say I'm moving on from my long loved HTC Incredible and upgrading to the HTC Sensation. Will always love this phone as it was my first smartphone and never had any complaints about it.


----------



## Cavi

Looks like you switched carriers too then?

If anyone tries cyanogenmod 7.1 today, let me know. I'll be getting to it tonight when I get home from work. Perfect timing for me, I was JUST starting to think my 7.0 was starting to feel a little stale.

Here is a page that includes the changelog for 7.1. Pretty impressive!


----------



## Higgins

Just flashed 7.0.3 back from MIUI. Looks like i'm flashing 7.1 now.









Going to be keeping my eye on the verizon Nexus Prime for my upgrade from this incredible phone. (pun ha ha)


----------



## Simca

Yeah, switched carriers. I was paying an incredible amount for Verizon and times are tough. If I could have stayed on Verizon I would have, but that is life.

Waiting for MIUI to come out for the HTC Sensation. Til then Android Revolution HD.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15247976*
> Just flashed 7.0.3 back from MIUI. Looks like i'm flashing 7.1 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be keeping my eye on the verizon Nexus Prime for my upgrade from this incredible phone. (pun ha ha)


ha... I'm doing the same thing. I was going to switch to Sprint to get the new Nexus but that all changed awhile ago when they said it was coming to Verizon! All of us day 1 incredible buyers are all eligible for a December 30 xmas present to ourselves








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;15248074*
> Yeah, switched carriers. I was paying an incredible amount for Verizon and times are tough. If I could have stayed on Verizon I would have, but that is life.
> 
> Waiting for MIUI to come out for the HTC Sensation. Til then Android Revolution HD.


I hear ya. I went unemployed for 7 months this year. Was not fun... but since the new nexus is coming to Verizon, I have to stay! My SO works for the city here and we get a Verizon discount, so that helps.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi;15248693*
> ha... I'm doing the same thing. I was going to switch to Sprint to get the new Nexus but that all changed awhile ago when they said it was coming to Verizon! All of us day 1 incredible buyers are all eligible for a December 30 xmas present to ourselves


Is that when we all got it? Dang I thought it was march.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Is that when we all got it? Dang I thought it was march.










Well Verizon offers their re-signs at 18 months, not a full 2 years. The phone was actually released at the end of May.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Well Verizon offers their re-signs at 18 months, not a full 2 years. The phone was actually released at the end of May.


So for us who had the Incredible on release day, we can upgrade in December? Awesome.


----------



## v1ral

How many of you guys use the Incredible 2 coming from the Incredible 1?
I am wondering if it's worth it, also how about an Incredible 1 to EVO 4G.


----------



## FXTOi7

Running CM7 on my dinc2 @ 1.6ghz

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v1ral*


How many of you guys use the Incredible 2 coming from the Incredible 1?
I am wondering if it's worth it, also how about an Incredible 1 to EVO 4G.


FWIW, I'm looking at, in January when I can upgrade, at a Moto Droid Bionic or possible a iPhone 4S.

Not even looking at the DInc2


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v1ral*


How many of you guys use the Incredible 2 coming from the Incredible 1?
I am wondering if it's worth it, also how about an Incredible 1 to EVO 4G.


I'll be grabbing the Galaxy Nexus. No other option as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral;15597242*
> How many of you guys use the Incredible 2 coming from the Incredible 1?
> I am wondering if it's worth it, also how about an Incredible 1 to EVO 4G.


Not worth going to the Inc 2. Its a better phone, but not worth being stuck with only a slightly better phone. Also, the EVO 4G is identical to the Incredible except that it has a WiMax radio and 4.3in screen.

Wait and get a Moto RAZR or Galaxy Nexus. I am personally gunning for the Nexus.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> Not worth going to the Inc 2. Its a better phone, but not worth being stuck with only a slightly better phone. Also, the EVO 4G is identical to the Incredible except that it has a WiMax radio and 4.3in screen.
> 
> Wait and get a Moto RAZR or Galaxy Nexus. I am personally gunning for the Nexus.


Yeah I figured that.
I don't like the way the Dinc2 looks and feels.
I just hope my area gets some kind of upgrade with data*all the phones that are coming out mostly use 4G, and Guam is behind the times on that.
Maybe I can push my local carrier to make the switch, prolly at an extra expense.

Well I will upgrade soon, but to something more worth while.
Thanks guys!!
v1ral


----------



## Sozin

Well my Incredible is still chugging along, although I am back to my OEM battery as my extended decided to die on me.

On the subject of upgrades; I got my Incredible the day it came out and I've been eligible for contract pricing since September so everyone else should be ready for the Galaxy Nexus (everyone is switching to that right?).


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Well my Incredible is still chugging along, although I am back to my OEM battery as my extended decided to die on me.
> On the subject of upgrades; I got my Incredible the day it came out and I've been eligible for contract pricing since September so everyone else should be ready for the Galaxy Nexus (everyone is switching to that right?).


Weird. I got mine the day it came out... but I'm not eligible until Dec 30. Good timing for xmas I guess. Maybe the upgrade on your plan in September is another line?

Regardless, my next phone will be the Galaxy Nexus, no doubt.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Was the Gingerbread update an OTA update on Verizon? I still haven't gotten it (whenever I check for updates it says my phone is up to date with 2.2 Froyo)...


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Was the Gingerbread update an OTA update on Verizon? I still haven't gotten it (whenever I check for updates it says my phone is up to date with 2.2 Froyo)...


Yes, I know for a fact that Verizon released an OTA version of 2.3. I'm assuming you aren't rooted and are running stock?

This should help in that case: http://support.verizonwireless.com/pdf/system_update/incredible.pdf


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi*
> 
> Yes, I know for a fact that Verizon released an OTA version of 2.3. I'm assuming you aren't rooted and are running stock?
> This should help in that case: http://support.verizonwireless.com/pdf/system_update/incredible.pdf


Thanks for the link but all Verizon says about getting the update is to wait for a notification which I have never received. Is there a way to manually d/l the update?


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thanks for the link but all Verizon says about getting the update is to wait for a notification which I have never received. Is there a way to manually d/l the update?


There should be a link to describe what to do at the bottom of that PDF. Type that link in and see what it says there. I'm rooted so I've never had to do an OTA update!


----------



## Higgins

CM7 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> stock

Seriously though.


----------



## v1ral

Okay guys,
I am being prompted AGAIN for the 2.3.4 OTA update, has anyone encountered it while being rooted.
I've been running SR4.3 and I don't plan on switching, yes I know CM7 is teh uber stuff but I am not interested in it as of right now.

Need input from fellow Dinc users!!!!


----------



## Cavi

Well guys, I'm no longer among your ranks! I purchased the GNex on day 1 using my fiance's upgrade! So nice of her...

She, on the other hand, replaces her Eris with my old Inc. It still lives in CM7.1 goodness!


----------



## Higgins

JD has the Gnex too. I'm more looking to sell my laptop than upgrade phones. Maybe for my birthday I'll get something new.

Almost perfectly stable (sans camera/MMS) ICS build for the Incredible at RootzWiki. Link.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> JD has the Gnex too. I'm more looking to sell my laptop than upgrade phones. Maybe for my birthday I'll get something new.
> Almost perfectly stable (sans camera/MMS) ICS build for the Incredible at RootzWiki. Link.


That's coming along nicely! My fiance really loves a camera though so I'll wait for the version that fixes that before I have her try it out.


----------



## wierdo124

Any Inc2 owners? I've got one for a while until i get a Nexus. A penny at amazon, can't argue with that. Coming from an OG Droid. So far the app drawer is bugging the crap out of me, the gallery totally sucks, and i can't figure out how to turn off notification sounds. Sense is pretty but a bit annoying compared to vanilla android.

Not to mention the obscene number of preloaded apps on this thing. I don't even know what half of them DO! Quick Lookup? Peep? Setup? Teeter? Footprints? City ID? Plus the VCAST crap that nobody uses and VZ Navigator which is pointless on a device with GMaps.


----------

